# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام حصري :  شخصيات تاريخية لها رنين فى الاذهان******* متجدد يوميا

## البوب شريف

*انه رأفت  الهجان هو الاسم الفني البديل للمواطن  المصري رفعت علي سليمان الجمال  (1927 - 1982)الذي وحسب المخابرات المصرية  رحل إلى اسر ائيل بتكليف من  المخابرات المصرية في إطار خطة* خطة منظمة في يونيو عام 1956 م وتمكن من إقامة *مصالح   تجا رية و اسعة ونا جحة في تل ابيب وأصبح شخصية بارزة في المجتمع   الاسرائيلي وحسب الرواية المصرية فإن الهجان قام ولسنوات طويلة بالتجسس و   إمداد جهاز المخابرات المصري بمعلومات مهمة تحت ستار شركة سيا حية في تل   ابيب داخل إسرائيل حيث زود بلاده بمعلومات خطيرة منها*  *موعد  حرب يو ليو 1976 وكان له دور فعال في الإعداد لحر ب اكتو بر 1973  بعد أن  زود مصر بتفاصيل عن خط بر ليف أحدثت هذه الرواية والعملية هزة  عنيفة  لأسطورة تألق*  *وتم اعتبار الهجان بطلاً قومياً في مصر عمل داخل إسرائيل بنجاح باهر*  *مدة 20 سنة وتم بث مسلسل تلفز يو نى قام بدوره الفنان محمود عبد العز يز*  
و قد شا هده الملا ين من ابناء الو طن العر بي  *من  جهة أخرى كان الرد الرسمي من جانب المخابرات الإسرائيلية في البداية  «إن  هذه المعلومات التى أعلنت عنها المخابرات المصرية ما هي إلا نسج خيال   ورواية بالغة التعقيد وإن على المصريين أن يفخروا بنجاحهم في خلق هذه   الرواية». لكن وتحت ضغوط الصحا فة الا سرائلية* *صرح  رئيس المو ساد الا سبق عيزرا هارئيل «أن السلطات كانت تشعر باختراق  قوي في  قمة جهاز الأمن الا سر ائيلي ولكننا لم نشك مطلقا في جاك بيتون  وهو الاسم  الإسرائيلي للهجان*  *». وبدأت الصحافة الإسرائيلية ومنذ عام 1988 م تحاول التوصل إلى حقيقة الهجان أو بيتون أو الجمال فقامت صحيفة الجيروزليم بوست* و هي صحيفة يو ميه صهيو نية *بنشر   خبر تؤكد فيه أن جاك بيتون أو رفعت الجمال يهودي مصري من مو اليد  المنصورة  1919 ميلا دية عام 1919 م وصل إلى إسرائيل عام 1955 وغادرها  للمرة الاخيرة  عام 1973 واستطاع أن ينشئ علاقات صداقة مع عديد من القيادات  في إسرائيل  منها جولدا مائير* *رئيسة الوزراء السابقة، و موشيه دايان* *وزير   الدفاع. وبعد سنوات قام صحفيان إسرائيليان وهما إيتان هابر ويوسي ملمن   بإصدار كتاب بعنوان "الجواسيس" وفيه قالوا أن العديد من التفاصيل التي نشرت   في مصر عن شخصية الهجان صحيحة ودقيقة لكن ما ينقصها هو الحديث عن الجانب   الآخر في الا وهو خدمة اسرائيل*  *حيث أن الهجان أو بيتون ما كان إلا جاسوسا مزدوجا خدم اسر ئيل اكثر من مصر*  
بعض المعلو مات عنه   *ولد رفعت على سليمان الجمال في مدينه دمياط بمصر و قيل طنطا في 1 يو ليو 1927 م*  *كان والده يعمل في تجارة و كانت امه ربة منزل*  *وكان له اخوين اشقاء هما لبيب ونزيهه اضافة الى اخ غير شقيق هو سامى* 
إنجازاته حسب المخابرات المصرية  
1 * تز ويد مصر بميعاد العدوان الثلا ثي علي مصر عا م 1956 قبله بفترة مناسبة إلا أن السلطات لم تأخذ الأمر بمأخذ الجد
2  * تزويد مصر بميعاد الهجوم عليها فى 1967 إلا أن المعلومات لم تأخذ مأخذ   الجد لوجود معلومات أخرى تشير لأن الهجوم سيكون منصبا على سو ريا 
3  * إبلاغ مصر باعتزام إسرائيل إجراء تجارب نو ويه واختبار بعض الأسلحة   التكنولوجية الحديثة، أثناء لقائه اثناء لقا ئه برئيسه علي غالي في ميلا نو
4* زود مصر بالعديد من المعلومات التي ساعدت مصر على الانتصار في حرب أكتوبر حيث كا نت له علاقة صداقه وطيدة بينه وبين موشى ديان و*عيزر وايزمان ودافيد بن غوريون*  
انجازته حسب وصف المخا برات الا سر ائليه  
* 
نقل معلومات سرية دقيقة وصحيحة لا تلحق أضرارا بأمن إسرائيل لكنها من جهة ثانية ترفع من شأن بيتون لدي المخابرات المصرية 
* إعطاء إنطباع إن الجيش الا سر ائيلي يستعد لعملية انتقامية واسعة النطاق ضد الا ردن 
*  تغذية المخابرات المصرية بمعلومات كاذبة حول المخططات العسكرية   الإسرائيلية، ومكنت هذه المعلومات مصر من الوصول إلي نتيجة مفادها أن   اسرائيل لن تبدأ بتوجيه ضربة وقائية للحشود العسكرية المصرية في سيناء   وتضمنت المعلومات التي نقلها (بيتون) لمصر ما يستشف منه أن إسرائيل وفي حال   شنها هجوما على القوات المصرية لن تستخدم سلاح الجو، وأن الهجوم سيشن في   موعد متأخر عن الموعد الذي خطط له فعلا. 
* تصديق المصريين لمعلومات الهجان وإبقاء طائراتهم الحربية على الأرض في المطارات معرضة لهجوم جوي
مذكراته 
قرر  الهجان أن يكتب مذكراته ، وأودعها لدى محاميه ، على أن يتم تسليمها  لزوجته  بعد وفاته بثلاث سنوات حتى تكون قد استعادت رباط جأشها ولديها  القدرة على  أن تتماسك وتتفهم حقيقة زوجها الذي عاش معها طوال هذه السنوات  الطوال ويروي  في مذكراته كيف حصل على امتياز التنقيب عن البترول المصري،  في عام 1977 ،  ليعود أخيرًا إلى مصر وفي نهاية مذكراته، يتحدَّث رفعت  الجمَّال عن إصابته  بمرض خبيث، وتلقيه العلاج الكيمائي، في اكتو بر 1973 م  
وقد كتب "الجمال" وصية تفتح في حال وفاته ، وكان نصها كالتالي :
وصيتي.  أضعها أمانة في أيديكم الكريمة السلام على من اتبع الهدى بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون لقد سبق وتركت معكم ما يشبه وصية،  وأرجو  التكرم باعتبارها لاغية، وهاأنذا أقدم لسيادتكم وصيتي بعد تعديلها  إلى ما  هو آت: في حالة عدم عودتي حيا أرزق إلى أرض الوطن الحبيب مصر أي أن  تكتشف  حقيقة أمري في إسرائيل، وينتهي بي الأمر إلى المصير المحتوم الوحيد  في هذه  الحال، وهو الإعدام، فإنني أرجو صرف المبالغ الآتية:     لأخي  من أبى سالم على الهجان، القاطن.. برقم..  شارع الإمام على مبلغ.. جنيه.  أعتقد أنه يساوى إن لم يكن يزيد على المبالغ  التي صرفها على منذ وفاة  المرحوم والدي عام 1935، وبذلك أصبح غير مدين له  بشيء.        لأخي حبيب على الهجان، ومكتبه بشارع عماد الدين رقم...، مبلغ... كان يدعى أنى مدين له به، وليترحم على إن أراد        مبلغ...  لشقيقتي العزيزة شريفة حرم الصاغ محمد  رفيق والمقيمة بشارع الفيوم رقم ..  بمصر الجديدة بصفة هدية رمزية متواضعة  مني لها، وأسألها الدعاء لي دائما  بالرحمة.        المبلغ  المتبقي من مستحقاتي يقسم كالآتي: نصف  المبلغ لطارق محمد رفيق نجل الصاغ  محمد رفيق وشقيقتي شريفة، وليعلم أنني  كنت أكن له محبة كبيرة. النصف الثاني  يصرف لملاجئ الأيتام بذلك أكون قد  أبرأت ذمتي أمام الله، بعد أن بذلت كل  ما في وسعى لخدمة الوطن العزيز،  والله أكبر والعزة لمصر الحبيبة إنا لله  وإنا ليه راجعون   أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
و فا ته 
توفي الجمال بعد معاناته بمرض سرطان الرئة عام 1982 م في مدينة *دارمشتات فرانكفورت ألمانيا*
ودفن فيها

----------


## البوب شريف

_عمر المختار وهذا هو 
عمر المختار                     - طفل يتيم :  ينتسب عمر المختار إلى قبيلة المنفه إحدى كبريات قبائل المرابطين ببرقة,  ولد عام 1862م في قرية جنزور بمنطقة دفنة في الجهات الشرقية من برقة التي  تقع شرقي ليبيا على الحدود المصرية.. 
تربى يتيما ..حيث وافت المنية والده مختار بن عمر وهو في طريقه إلى مكة المكرمة بصحبة زوجته عائشة. 
تلقى عمر المختار تعليمه الأول في زاوية جنزور, ثم سافر إلى الجغبوب ليمكث  فيها ثمانية أعوام للدراسة والتحصيل على كبار علماء ومشايخ السنوسية في  مقدمتهم الإمام السيد المهدي السنوسى قطب الحركة السنوسية، فدرس اللغة  العربية والعلوم الشرعية وحفظ القرآن الكريم عن ظهر قلب، ولكنه لم يكمل  تعليمه كما تمنى.
ظهرت عليه علامات النجابة ورزانة العقل،، فاستحوذ على اهتمام ورعاية أستاذه  السيد المهدي السنوسى مما زاده رفعة وسمو، فتناولته الألسن بالثناء بين  العلماء ومشايخ القبائل وأعيان المدن حتى قال فيه السيد المهدي واصفاً إياه  "لوكان عندنا عشرة مثل عمر المختار لاكتفينا بهم". 
فقد وهبه الله تعالى ملكات منها جشاشة صوته البدوي وعذوبة لسانه واختياره  للألفاظ المؤثرة في فن المخاطبة وجاذبية ساحرة لدرجة السيطرة على مستمعيه  وشد انتباههم، 
شارك عمر المختار في الجهاد بين صفوف المجاهدين في الحرب الليبية الفرنسية  في المناطق الجنوبية (السودان الغربي) وحول واداي. وقد استقر المختار فترة  من الزمن في قرو مناضلاً ومقاتلاً, ثم عين شيخاً لزاوية (عين كلك) ليقضي  فترة من حياته معلماً ومبشراً بالإسلام في تلك الأصقاع النائية. 
وبعد وفاة السيد محمد المهدي السنوسي عام 1902م تم استدعاؤه حيث عين شيخاً لزاوية القصور.        - معلم يتحول إلى محارب :  عاش عمر المختار حرب التحرير والجهاد منذ بدايتها يوماً  بيوم, فعندما أعلنت إيطاليا الحرب على تركيا في 29 سبتمبر 1911م, وبدأت  البارجات الحربية بصب قذائفها على مدن الساحل الليبي, درنة وطرابلس ثم طبرق  وبنغازي والخمس, كان عمر المختار في تلك الأثناء مقيما في جالو بعد عودته  من الكفرة حيث قابل السيد أحمد الشريف, وعندما علم بالغزو الإيطالي سارع  إلى مراكز تجمع المجاهدين حيث ساهم في تأسيس دور بنينه وتنظيم حركة الجهاد  والمقاومة إلى أن وصل السيد أحمد الشريف قادماً من الكفرة. وقد شهدت الفترة  التي أعقبت انسحاب الأتراك من ليبيا سنة 1912م أعظم المعارك في تاريخ  الجهاد الليبي, أذكر منها على سبيل المثال معركة يوم الجمعة عند درنة في 16  مايو 1913م حيث قتل فيها للأيطاليين عشرة ضباط وستين جنديا وأربعمائة فرد  بين جريح ومفقود إلى جانب انسحاب الإيطاليين بلا نظام تاركين أسلحتهم  ومؤنهم وذخائرهم,
ومعركة بو شمال عن عين ماره في 6 أكتوبر 1913, وعشرات المعارك الأخرى. 
وحينما عين أميليو حاكماً عسكريا لبرقة, رأى أن يعمل على ثلاث محاور
الأول : قطع الإمدادات القادمة من مصر والتصدي للمجاهدين في منطقة مرمريكا
الثاني : قتال المجاهدين في العرقوب وسلنطه والمخيلي.. 
والثالث :قتال المجاهدين في مسوس واجدابيا.
لكن القائد الإيطالي وجد نار المجاهدين في انتظاره في معارك أم شخنب  وشليظيمة والزويتينة في فبراير 1914م, ولتتواصل حركة الجهاد بعد ذلك حتى  وصلت إلى مرحلة جديدة بقدوم الحرب العالمية الأولى.      
- الفاشيست والمجاهدون :     بعد الانقلاب الفاشي في إيطالي في أكتوبر 1922, وبعد  الانتصار الذي تحقق في تلك الحرب إلى الجانب الذي انضمت إليه إيطاليا.  تغيرت الأوضاع داخل ليبيا واشتدت الضغوط على السيد محمد إدريس السنوسي,  واضطر إلى ترك البلاد عاهداً بالأعمال العسكرية والسياسية إلى عمر المختار  في الوقت الذي قام أخاه الرضا مقامه في الإشراف على الشئون الدينية. 
بعد أن تأكد للمختار النوايا الإيطالية في العدوان قصد مصر عام 1923م  للتشاور مع السيد إدريس فيما يتعلق بأمر البلاد, وبعد عودته نظم أدوار  المجاهدين, فجعل حسين الجويفي على دور البراعصة ويوسف بورحيل المسماري على  دور العبيدات والفضيل بوعمر على دور الحاسة, وتولى هو القيادة العامة. 
بعد الغزو الإيطالي على مدينة اجدابيا مقر القيادة الليبية, أصبحت كل  المواثيق والمعاهدات لاغية, وانسحب المجاهدون من المدينة وأخذت إيطاليا  تزحف بجيوشها من مناطق عدة نحو الجبل الأخضر, وفي تلك الأثناء تسابقت جموع  المجاهدين إلى تشكيل الأدوار والإنضواء تحت قيادة عمر المختار, كما بادر  الأهالي إلى إمداد المجاهدين بالمؤن والعتاد والسلاح, وعندما ضاق  الإيطاليون ذرعا من الهزيمة على يد المجاهدين, أرادوا أن يمنعوا عنهم طريق  الإمداد فسعوا إلى احتلال الجغبوب ووجهت إليها حملة كبيرة في 8 فبراير  1926م, وقد شكل سقوطها أعباء ومتاعب جديدة للمجاهدين وعلى رأسهم عمر  المختار, ولكن الرجل حمل العبء كاملاً بعزم العظماء وتصميم الأبطال. 
ولاحظ الإيطاليون أن الموقف يملي عليهم الاستيلاء على منطقة فزان لقطع  الإمدادات على المجاهدين, فخرجت حملة في يناير 1928م, ولم تحقق غرضها في  احتلال فزان بعد أن دفعت الثمن غاليا. ورخم حصار المجاهدين وانقطاعهم عن  مراكز تموينهم, إلا أن الأحداث لم تنل منهم وتثبط من عزمهم, والدليل على  ذلك معركة يوم 22 أبريل التي استمرت يومين كاملين, انتصر فيها المجاهدون  وغنموا عتادا كثيرا.     - مفاوضات السلام في سيدي ارحومة :  وتوالت الانتصارات, الأمر الذي دفع إيطاليا إلى إعادة النظر في خططها وإجراء تغييرات واسعة,
فأمر موسوليني بتغيير القيادة العسكرية, حيث عين بادوليو حاكماً عسكريا على  ليبيا في يناير 1929م, ويعد هذا التغيير بداية المرحلة الحاسمة بين  الطليان والمجاهدين. 
تظاهر الحاكم الجديد لليبيا في رغبته للسلام لإيجاد الوقت اللازم لتنفيذ  خططه وتغيير أسلوب القتال لدى جنوده,وطلب مفاوضة عمر المختار, تلك  المفاوضات التي بدأت في 20 أبريل 1929م,
واستجاب الشيخ لنداء السلام وحاول التفاهم معهم على صيغة ليخرجوا من دوامة  الدمار. فذهب كبيرهم للقاء عمر المختار ورفاقه القادة في 19 يونيو1929م في  سيدي ارحومه. ورأس الوفد الإيطالي بادوليونفسه، الرجل الثاني بعد بنيتو  موسليني، ونائبه سيشليانو، ولكن لم يكن الغرض هوالتفاوض، ولكن المماطلة  وشراء الوقت لتلتقط قواتهم أنفاسها، وقصد الغزاة الغدر به والدس عليه  وتأليب أنصاره والأهالي وفتنة الملتفين حوله..
وعندما وجد المختار أن تلك المفاوضات تطلب منه اما مغادرة البلاد إلى  الحجاز اومصر أو البقاء في برقة و انهاء الجهاد ..والإستسلام مقابل الأموال  والإغراءات, رفض كل تلك العروض, وكبطل شريف ومجاهد عظيم عمد إلى الاختيار  الثالث وهو مواصلة الجهاد حتى النصر أو الشهادة. 
تبين للمختار غدر الإيطاليين وخداعهم, ففي 20 أكتوبر 1929م وجه نداء إلى أبناء وطنه طالبهم فيه بالحرص واليقظة أمام ألاعيب الغزاة.
وصحت توقعات عمر المختار, ففي 16 يناير 1930م ألقت الطائرات بقذائفها على المجاهدين,           - السفاح يتدخل :  دفعت مواقف المختار ومنجزاته إيطاليا إلى دراسة الموقف من  جديد وتوصلت إلى تعيين غرسياني وهو أكثر جنرالات الجيش وحشية ودموية..  ليقوم بتنفيذ خطة إفناء وإبادة لم يسبق لها مثيل في التاريخ في وحشيتها  وفظاعتها وعنفها وقد تمثلت في عدة إجراءات ذكرها غرسياني في كتابه "برقة  المهدأة": 
1- قفل الحدود الليبية المصرية بالأسلاك الشائكة لمنع وصول المؤن والذخائر.
2- إنشاء المحكمة الطارئة في أبريل 1930م.
3- فتح أبواب السجون في كل مدينة وقرية ونصب المشانق في كل جهة.
4- تخصيص مواقع العقيلة والبريقة من صحراء غرب برقة البيضاء والمقرون وسلوق  من أواسط برقة الحمراء لتكون مواقع الإعتقال والنفي والتشريد.
5- العمل على حصار المجاهدين في الجبل الأخضر واحتلال الكفرة.  
إنتهت عمليات الإيطاليين في فزان باحتلال مرزق وغات في شهري يناير وفبراير  1930م ثم عمدوا إلى الإشباك مع المجاهدين في معارك فاصلة, وفي 26 أغسطس  1930م ألقت الطائرات الإيطالية حوالي نصف طن من القنابل على الجوف والتاج,  وفي نوفمبر اتفق بادوليو وغرسياني على خط الحملة من اجدابيا إلى جالو إلى  بئر زيغن إلى الجوف, وفي 28 يناير 1931م سقطت الكفرة في أيدي الغزاة, وكان  لسقوط الكفرة آثار كبيرة على حركة الجهاد والمقاومة.     - الأسد أسيرا :  في معركة السانية في شهر أكتوبر عام 1930م سقطت من الشيخ  عمر المختار نظارته، وعندما وجدها أحد جنود الطليان وأوصلها لقيادته،  فرائها غراتسياني فقال: "الآن أصبحت لدينا النظارة، وسيتبعها الرأس يوماً  ما". 
وفي 11 سبتمبر من عام 1931م، وبينما كان الشيخ عمر المختار يستطلع منطقة  سلنطة في كوكبة من فرسانه، عرفت الحاميات الإيطالية بمكانه فأرسلت قوات  لحصاره ولحقها تعزيزات، واشتبك الفريقين في وادي بوطاقة ورجحت الكفة  للعدوفأمر عمر المختار بفك الطوق والتفرق، ولكن قُتلت فرسه تحته وسقطت على  يده مما شل حركته نهائياً. فلم يتمكن من تخليص نفسه ولم يستطع تناول  بندقيته ليدافع عن نفسه، فسرعان ماحاصره العدو من كل الجهات وتعرفوا على  شخصيته، فنقل على الفور إلي مرسى سوسه ومن ثم وضع على طراد الذي نقله رأسا  إلي بنغازي حيث أودع السجن الكبير بمنطقة سيدي اخريبيش. ولم يستطع الطليان  نقل الشيخ براً لخوفهم من تعرض المجاهدين لهم في محاولة لتخليص قائدهم.
كان لاعتقاله في صفوف العدو، صدىً كبيراً، حتى أن غراسياني لم يصدّق ذلك في  بادىء الأمر،وكان غراتسياني في روما حينها كئيباً حزيناً منهار الأعصاب في  طريقه إلي باريس للاستجمام والراحة تهرباً من الساحة بعد فشله في القضاء  على المجاهدين في برقة، حيث بدأت الأقلام اللاذعة في إيطاليا تنال منه  والانتقادات المرة تأتيه من رفاقه مشككة في مقدرته على إدارة الصراع. وإذا  بالقدر يلعب دوره ويتلقى برقية مستعجلة من نغازي مفادها إن عدوه اللدود عمر  المختار وراء القضبان. فأصيب غراتسياني بحالة هستيرية كاد لا يصدق الخبر.  فتارة يجلس على مقعده وتارة يقوم، وأخرى يخرج متمشياً على قدميه محدثاً  نفسه بصوت عال، ويشير بيديه ويقول: "صحيح قبضوا على عمر المختار ؟ ويرد على  نفسه لا، لا اعتقد." ولم يسترح باله فقرر إلغاء أجازته واستقل طائرة خاصة  وهبط ببنغازي في نفس اليوم وطلب إحضار عمر المختار إلي مكتبه لكي يراه بأم  عينيه. 
وصل غرسياني إلى بنغازي يوم 14 سبتمبر , وأعلن عن انعقاد "المحكمة الخاصة"  يوم 15 سبتمبر 1931م, وفي صبيحة ذلك اليوم وقبل المحاكمة رغب غرسياني في  الحديث مع عمر المختار, يذكر غرسياني في كتابه (برقة المهدأة): 
"وعندما حضر أمام مكتبي تهيأ لي أن أرى فيه شخصية آلاف المرابطين الذين  التقيت بهم أثناء قيامي بالحروب الصحراوية. يداه مكبلتان بالسلاسل, رغم  الكسور والجروح التي أصيب بها أثناء المعركة, وكان وجهه مضغوطا لأنه كان  مغطيا رأسه (بالجرد) ويجر نفسه بصعوبة نظراً لتعبه أثناء السفر بالبحر,  وبالإجمال يخيل لي أن الذي يقف أمامي رجل ليس كالرجال له منظره وهيبته رغم  أنه يشعر بمرارة الأسر, ها هو واقف أمام مكتبي نسأله ويجيب بصوت هادئ  وواضح." 
غراتسياني: لماذا حاربت بشدة متواصلة الحكومة لفاشستية ؟
أجاب الشيخ: من أجل ديني ووطني.
غراتسياني:ما الذي كان في اعتقادك الوصول إليه ؟
فأجاب الشيخ: لا شئ إلا طردكم … لأنكم مغتصبون، أما الحرب فهي فرض علينا وما النصر إلا من عند الله.
غراتسياني: لما لك من نفوذ وجاه، في كم يوم يمكنك إن تأمر الثوار بأن يخضعوا لحكمنا ويسلموا أسلحتهم ؟.
فأجاب الشيخ: لا يمكنني أن أعمل أي شئ … وبدون جدوى نحن الثوار سبق أن  أقسمنا أن نموت كلنا الواحد بعد الأخر، ولا نسلم أو نلقي السلاح…  
ويستطرد غرسياني حديثه "وعندما وقف ليتهيأ للإنصراف كان جبينه وضاء كأن  هالة من نور تحيط به فارتعش قلبي من جلالة الموقف أنا الذي خاض معارك  الحروب العالمية والصحراوية ولقبت بأسد الصحراء. ورغم هذا فقد كانت شفتاي  ترتعشان ولم أستطع أن أنطق بحرف واحد, فانهيت المقابلة وأمرت بإرجاعه إلى  السجن لتقديمه إلى المحاكمة في المساء, وعند وقوفه حاول أن يمد يده  لمصافحتي ولكنه لم يتمكن لأن يديه كانت مكبلة بالحديد."            - مهزلة المحاكمة :  عقدت للشيخ الشهيد محكمة هزلية صورية في مركز إدارة الحزب  الفاشستي ببنغازي مساء يوم الثلاثاء عند الساعة الخامسة والربع في 15  سبتمبر 1931م،  
وبعد ساعة تحديداً صدر منطوق الحكم بالإعدام شنقاً حتى الموت،
وعندما ترجم له الحكم، قال الشيخ "إن الحكم إلا لله … لا حكمكم المزيف ... إنا لله وإنا أليه لراجعون". 
- وهنا نقلا حرفيا لمحضر المحاكمة كما ورد في الوثائق الإيطالية : 
إنه في سنة ألف وتسعمائة وواحدة وثلاثين ؛ السنة التاسعة ، وفي اليوم  الخامس عشر من شهر سبتمبر ، ببنغازي ، وفي تمام الساعة 17 بقصر "الليتوريو"  بعد إعداده كقاعة لجلسات المحكمة الخاصة بالدفاع عن أمن الدولة ، والمؤلفة  من السادة :  
- المقدم الكواليير اوبيرتو فانتيري مارينوني ، رئيسا بالوكالة ، نيابة عن الرئيس الأصيل الغائب لعذر مشروع . 
- المحامي د. فرانشيسكو رومانو (قاضي مقرر) . 
- الرائد الكاواليير قوناريو ديليتلو (مستشار ، أصيل ) . 
- رائد "الميليشيا التطوعية للأمن الوطني (الكواليير جوفاني منزوني ، مستشار أصيل) . 
- رائد "الميليشيا التطوعية للأمن الوطني (الكواليير ميكيلي مندوليا ،  مستشار أصيل) ، والرئيس بالنيابة عن الرئيس الأصيل ، الغائب بعذر مشروع . 
- بمساعدة الملازم بسلاح المشاة ، ايدواردو ديه كريستوفانو (كاتب الجلسة العسكري بالنيابة) .  
للنظر في القضية المرفوعة ضد : عمر المتخار ، بن عائشة بنت محارب ، البالغ  من العمر 73 سنة ، والمولود بدفنة ، قبيلة منفة ، عائلة بريدان ، بيت فرحات  ؛ حالته الاجتماعية : متزوج وله أولاد ، يعرف القراءة والكتابة ، وليست له  سوابق جنائية ، في حالة اعتقال منذ 12 سبتمبر 1931.  
المتهم بالجرائم المنصوص عليها وعلى عقوباتها في المواد  284-285-286-575-576 (3) ، والمادة 26 ، البنود : 2 - 4 - 6 - 10 ، وذلك  أنه قام ، منذ عام 1911م وحتى القبض عليه في جنوب سلنطة في 11سبتمبر 1931،  بإثارة العصيان وقيادته ضد سلطات الدولة الإيطالية ، داخل أراضي المستعمرة ،  وباشتراكه في نصب الكمائن للوحدات المعزولة من قواتنا المسلحة وفي معارك  عديدة وأعمال الإغارة للسلب والنهب واللصوصية مع ارتكاب جرائم قتل بدافع  نزعته إلى القسوة والتوحش ، وأعمال البطش والتنكيل ، بقصد إحداث الدمار  وسفك الدماء لفصل المستعمرة عن الوطن الأم .  
بعد ذلك سمح للجمهور بدخول قاعة الجلسات ، بينما جلس المتهم في المكان  المخصص للمتهمين ، تحت حراسة عسكرية ، وهو طليق اليدين وغير مكبل بأغلال من  أي نوع .
كما حضر وكيل النيابة العامة السينور "كواليير" أوفيتشالي جوسيبي بيديندو ،  كمدعي عسكري ، والمكلف بالدفاع عن المتهم ، المحامي ، النقيب في سلاح  المدفعية ، روبيرتو لونتانو .  
يعلن الرئيس افتتاح الجلسة . فيحضر أيضا المترجم السيد نصري هرمس الذي يطلب إليه الرئيس الادلاء ببيانات هويته فيجيب :  
- نصري هرمس ، ابن المتوفى ميشيل ، وعمري 53 سنة ، ولدت في ديار بكر ببلاد  ما بين النهرين (العراق) رئيس مكتب الترجمة لدى حكومة برقة .  
يكلفه الرئيس بأداء اليمين المقررة ، بعد تحذيره حسبما هو مقرر ، فيؤديها  بصوت عال وبالصيغة التالية : (( أقسم بأنني سأنقل الأسئلة إلى الشخص المقرر  استجوابه بواسطتي بأمانة وصدق ، وبأن أنقل الردود بأمانة )) .  
فيوجه الرئيس ، عن طريق الترجمان ، أسئلة للمتهم حول هويته ، فيدلي بها بما  يتفق مع ما تقدم ، ومن ثم ينبه عليه بالانصات إلى ما سيسمع . وعند هذه  النقطة ، يثبت في المحضر طلب وكيل النيابة بإعفاء المترجم نصري من المهمة  بسبب وعكة ألمت به والاستعاضة عنه بالكواليير لومبروزو ابن آرونه وماريا  قاندوس ، المولود بتونس في 27 - 2 - 1891م ، ومهنته صناعي .  
فيكلفه الرئيس بأداء اليمين المقررة ، بعد تحذيره نظاميا ؛  
يتلو كاتب الجلسة صحيفة الاتهام ، فيتولى الترجمان ترجمتها للمتهم ، ويسرد بعدها قائمة المستندات والوثائق المتصلة بالدعوى ،  
وبعد سردها يكلف الرئيس الترجمان بترجمتها ، حيث إن المتهم غير ملم باللغة  الإيطالية ، ومن ثم يبدأ استجوابه حول الأفعال المنسوبة إليه ؛ فيرد عليها ،  ويتولى الترجمان ترجمة ردود المتهم عليها .  
ويثبت بالمحضر أن المتهم يرد بانتظام عن كل اتهام حسب ما جاء في محضر  استجوابه المكتوب ، معترفا بأنه زعيم المقاومة في برقة وبهذه الصفة فهو  الفاعل والمحرض لجميع الجرائم التي اقترفت في أراضي المستعمرة خلال العقد  الأخير من الزمن ، أي الفترة التي ظل خلالها الرئيس الفعلي للمقاومة .  
وردا عن سؤال ، يجيب :
منذ عشر سنوات ، تقريبا ، وأنا رئيس المحافظية . ويثبت هنا أن المتهم ظل  يرد عن كل سؤال محدد حول تهمة بعينها ، بقوله : (( لا فائدة من سؤالي عن  وقائع منفردة ، وما أرتكب ضد إيطاليا والإيطاليين ، منذ عشر سنوات وحتى  الآن ، كان بإرادتي وإذني ، عندما لم أشترك أنا نفسي في تلك الأفعال ذاتها  )) .  
وردا عن سؤال ، يجيب : (( كانت الغارات تنفذ أيضا بأمري وبعضها قمت بها أنا نفسي )) .  
يعطي الرئيس الكلمة لوكيل النيابة : بعد أن تناول الكلمة ، أوجز مطلبه في  أن تتكرم المحكمة ، بعد تأكيد إدانة المتهم بالجرائم المنسوبة إليه ،  بإصدار حكم الإعدام عليه وما يترتب عليه من عواقب .  
وينهي الدفاع ، بدوره مرافعته بطلب الرأفة بالمتهم . وبعدما أعطى المتهم  الكلمة كآخر المتحدثين ، يعلن الرئيس قفل باب المناقشة ، وتنسحب هيئة  المحكمة إلى حجرة المداولة لتحديد الحكم . 
عادت المحكمة بعد قليل إلى قاعة الجلسات ؛ لينطق الرئيس بصوت عال بالحكم  بالإدانة ، بحضور جميع الأطراف المعنية . فيقوم الترجمان بترجمة منطوق  الحكم .   أثبت تحريريا كل ما تقدم بهذا المحضر الذي وقع عليه : كاتب المحكمة العسكري .  
الإمضاء : ادواردو ديه كريستوفانو ، الرئيس (المقدم الكاواليير أوميركو مانزولي) .  
كاتب المحكمة العسكرية ، الإمضاء : ادواردوديه كريستوفاني (Edoardo De Cristofano) .  
الرئيس : (المقدم الكاواليير أوميركو مانزوني) 
الإمضاء : أومبيرتو مانزوني (Umberto Marinoni) . 
- صورة طبق الأصل - 
كاتب المحكمة العسكرية بالنيابة 
التوقيع             _

----------


## البوب شريف

_صلاح الدين الأيوبى    عرف في كتب التاريخ في  الشرق والغرب بأنه فارس نبيل وبطل شجاع وقائد من أفضل من عرفتهم البشرية  وشهد بأخلاقه أعداؤه من الصليبيين قبل أصدقائه وكاتبوا سيرته، إنه نموذج فذ  لشخصية عملاقة من صنع الإسلام، إنه البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي محرر القدس  من الصليبيين وبطل معركة حطين.  
فإلى سيرته ومواقف من حياته كما  يرويها صاحب وفيات الأعيان أحمد بن خلكان، والقاضي بهاء الدين بن شداد صاحب  كتاب "سيرة صلاح الدين" وبن الأثير في كتابه "الكامل".     نسبه ونشأته   
هو أبو المظفر يوسف بن أيوب بن شاذي الملقب بالملك الناصر صلاح الدين.  
اتفق أهل التاريخ على أن أباه وأهله من (دوين) وهي بلدة في آخر أذربيجان  وأنهم أكراد روادية، والروادية بطن من الهذبانية، وهي قبيلة كبيرة من  الأكراد.  
يقول أحمد بن خلكان: قال لي رجل فقيه عارف بما يقول وهو من أهل دوين إن على  باب دوين قرية يقال لها (أجدانقان) وجميع أهلها أكراد روادية وكان شاذي ـ  جد صلاح الدين ـ قد أخذ ولديه أسد الدين شيركوه ونجم الدين أيوب وخرج بهما  إلى بغداد ومن هناك نزلوا تكريت ومات شاذي بها وعلى قبره قبة داخل البلد.  
ولد صلاح الدين سنة 532هـ بقلعة تكريت لما كان أبوه وعمه بها والظاهر أنهم  ما أقاموا بها بعد ولادة صلاح الدين إلا مدة يسيرة، ولكنهم خرجوا من تكريت  في بقية سنة 532هـ التي ولد فيها صلاح الدين أو في سنة ثلاث وثلاثين لأنهما  أقاما عند عماد الدين زنكي بالموصل ثم لما حاصر دمشق وبعدها بعلبك وأخذها  رتب فيها نجم الدين أيوب وذلك في أوائل سنة أربع وثلاثين.  
يقول بن خلكان: أخبرني بعض أهل بيتهم وقد سألته هل تعرف متى خرجوا من تكريت  فقال سمعت جماعة من أهلنا يقولون إنهم أخرجوا منها في الليلة التي ولد  فيها صلاح الدين فتشاءموا به وتطيروا منه فقال بعضهم لعل فيه الخيرة وما  تعلمون فكان كما قال والله أعلم.  
ولم يزل صلاح الدين تحت كنف أبيه حتى ترعرع ولما ملك نور الدين محمود بن  عماد الدين زنكي دمشق لازم نجم الدين أيوب خدمته وكذلك ولده صلاح الدين  وكانت مخايل السعادة عليه لائحة والنجابة تقدمه من حالة إلى حالة ونور  الدين يرى له ويؤثره ومنه تعلم صلاح الدين طرائق الخير وفعل المعروف  والاجتهاد في أمور الجهاد.    صلاح الدين في مصر   
هرب الوزير الفاطمي شاور من مصر  من الوزير ضرغام بن عامر بن سوار الملقب فارس المسلمين اللخمي المنذري لما  استولى على الدولة المصرية وقهره وأخذ مكانه في الوزارة كعادتهم في ذلك  وقتل ولده الأكبر طي بن شاور فتوجه شاور إلى الشام مستغيثا بالملك العادل  نور الدين بن زنكي وذلك في شهر رمضان 558هـ ودخل دمشق في الثالث والعشرين  من ذي القعدة من السنة نفسها فوجه نور الدين معه الأمير أسد الدين شيركوه  بن شاذي في جماعة من عسكره كان صلاح الدين في جملتهم في خدمة عمه وهو كاره  للسفر معهم وكان لنور الدين في إرسال هذا الجيش هدفان:  
أحدهما: قضاء حق شاور لكونه قصده ودخل عليه مستصرخا.  
والثاني: أنه أراد استعلام أحوال مصر فإنه كان يبلغه أنها ضعيفة من جهة الجند وأحوالها في غاية الاختلال فقصد الكشف عن حقيقة ذلك.  
وكان كثير الاعتماد على شيركوه  لشجاعته ومعرفته وأمانته فانتدبه لذلك وجعل أسد الدين شيركوه ابن أخيه صلاح  الدين مقدم عسكره وشاور معهم فخرجوا من دمشق في جمادى الأولى سنة 559هـ  فدخلوا مصر واستولوا على الأمر في رجب من السنة نفسها.  
ولما وصل أسد الدين وشاور إلى الديار المصرية واستولوا عليها وقتلوا  الضرغام وحصل لشاور مقصودة وعاد إلى منصبه وتمهدت قواعده واستمرت أموره غدر  بأسد الدين شيركوه واستنجد بالإفرنج عليه فحاصروه في بلبيس، وكان أسد  الدين قد شاهد البلاد وعرف أحوالها وأنها مملكة بغير رجال تمشي الأمور فيها  بمجرد الإيهام والمحال فطمع فيها وعاد إلى الشام، وأقام أسد الدين بالشام  مدة مفكرا في تدبير عودته إلى مصر محدثا نفسه بالملك لها مقررا قواعد ذلك  مع نور الدين إلى سنة 562هـ  
وبلغ نور الدين وأسد الدين مكاتبة الوزير الخائن شاور للفرنج وما تقرر  بينهم فخافا على مصر أن يملكوها ويملكوا بطريقها جميع البلاد فتجهز أسد  الدين وأنفذ معه نور الدين العساكر وصلاح الدين في خدمة عمه أسد الدين،  وكان وصول أسد الدين إلى البلاد مقارنا لوصول الإفرنج إليها واتفق شاور  والمصريون بأسرهم والإفرنج على أسد الدين وجرت حروب كثيرة.  
وتوجه صلاح الدين إلى الإسكندرية فاحتمى بها وحاصره الوزير شاور في جمادى  الآخرة من سنة 562هـ ثم عاد أسد الدين من جهة الصعيد إلى بلبيس وتم الصلح  بينه وبين المصريين وسيروا له صلاح الدين فساروا إلى الشام.  
ثم إن أسد الدين عاد إلى مصر مرة ثالثة وكان سبب ذلك أن الإفرنج جمعوا  فارسهم وراجلهم وخرجوا يريدون مصر ناكثين العهود مع المصريين وأسد الدين  طمعا في البلاد فلما بلغ ذلك أسد الدين ونور الدين لم يسعهما الصبر فسارعا  إلى مصر أما نور الدين فبالمال والرجال ولم يمكنه المسير بنفسه خوفا على  البلاد من الإفرنج، وأما أسد الدين فبنفسه وماله وإخوته وأهله ورجاله  
يقول بن شداد: لقد قال لي السلطان صلاح الدين قدس الله روحه كنت أكره الناس  للخروج في هذه الدفعة وما خرجت مع عمي باختياري وهذا معنى قوله تعالى  {وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم} (البقرة:216)  
وكان شاور لما أحس بخروج الإفرنج إلى مصر سير إلى أسد الدين يستصرخه  ويستنجده فخرج مسرعا وكان وصوله إلى مصر في شهر ربيع الأول سنة 564هـ ولما  علم الإفرنج بوصول أسد الدين إلى مصر على اتفاق بينه وبين أهلها رحلوا  راجعين على أعقابهم ناكصين وأقام أسد الدين بها يتردد إليه شاور في الأحيان  وكان وعدهم بمال في مقابل ما خسروه من النفقة فلم يوصل إليهم شيئا وعلم  أسد الدين أن شاور يلعب به تارة وبالإفرنج أخرى،وتحقق أنه لا سبيل إلى  الاستيلاء على البلاد مع بقاء شاور فأجمع رأيه على القبض عليه إذا خرج  إليه، فقتله وأصبح أسد الدين وزيرا وذلك في سابع عشر ربيع الأول سنة 564هـ  ودام آمرا وناهيا و صلاح الدين يباشر الأمور مقرراً لها لمكان كفايته  ودرايته وحسن رأيه وسياسته إلى الثاني والعشرين من جمادى الآخرة من السنة  نفسها فمات أسد الدين.  
وذكر المؤرخون أن أسد الدين لما مات استقرت الأمور بعده للسلطان صلاح الدين  يوسف بن أيوب فبذل الأموال وملك قلوب الرجال وهانت عنده الدنيا فملكها  وشكر نعمة الله تعالى عليه، وأعرض عن أسباب اللهو وتقمص بقميص الجد  والاجتهاد، استعدادا لمواجهات مستمرة مع الصليبيين من جهة ومع خزعبلات  الدولة الفاطمية من جهة أخرى.    هجوم الإفرنج على مصر   
ولما علم الإفرنج استقرار الأمر  بمصر لصلاح الدين علموا أنه يملك بلادهم ويخرب ديارهم ويقلع آثارهم لما حدث  له من القوة والملك واجتمع الإفرنج والروم جميعا وقصدوا الديار المصرية  فقصدوا دمياط ومعهم آلات الحصار وما يحتاجون إليه من العدد، ولما رأى نور  الدين ظهور الإفرنج ونزولهم على دمياط قصد شغلهم عنها فنزل على الكرك  محاصرا لها، فقصده فرنج الساحل فرحل عنها وقصد لقاءهم فلم يقفوا له.  
ولما بلغ صلاح الدين قصد الإفرنج دمياط استعد لهم بتجهيز الرجال وجمع  الآلات إليها ووعدهم بالإمداد بالرجال إن نزلوا عليهم وبالغ في العطايا  والهبات وكان وزيرا متحكما لا يرد أمره في شيء ثم نزل الإفرنج عليها واشتد  زحفهم وقتالهم عليها وهو يشن عليهم الغارات من خارج والعسكر يقاتلهم من  داخل ونصر الله تعالى المسلمين به وبحسن تدبيره فرحلوا عنها خائبين فأحرقت  مناجيقهم ونهبت آلاتهم وقتل من رجالهم عدد كبير.     تأسيس الدولة الأيوبية   
واستقرت الأمور لصلاح الدين ونقل  أسرته ووالده نجم الدين أيوب إليها ليتم له السرور وتكون قصته مشابهة لقصة  يوسف الصديق عليه السلام، ولم يزل صلاح الدين وزيرا حتى مات العاضد آخر  الخلفاء الفاطميين 565هـ وبذلك انتهت الدولة الفاطمية وبدأت دولة بني أيوب  (الدولة الأيوبية).  
ولقب صلاح الدين بالملك الناصر وعاد إلى دار أسد الدين فأقام بها، وثبت قدم صلاح الدين ورسخ ملكه.  
وأرسل صلاح الدين يطلب من نور الدين أن يرسل إليه إخوته فلم يجبه إلى ذلك  وقال أخاف أن يخالف أحد منهم عليك فتفسد البلاد، ثم إن الإفرنج اجتمعوا  ليسيروا إلى مصر فسير نور الدين العساكر وفيهم إخوة صلاح الدين منهم شمس  الدولة توران شاه بن أيوب، وهو أكبر من صلاح الدين.  
و ذكر ابن الأثير ما حدث من الوحشة بين نور الدين وصلاح الدين باطنا فقال:  وفي سنة 567هـ حدث ما أوجب نفرة نور الدين عن صلاح الدين وكان الحادث أن  نور الدين أرسل إلى صلاح الدين يأمره بجمع العساكر المصرية والمسير بها إلى  بلد الإفرنج والنزول على الكرك ومحاصرته ليجمع هو أيضا عساكره ويسير إليه  ويجتمعا هناك على حرب الإفرنج والاستيلاء على بلادهم فبرز صلاح الدين من  القاهرة في العشرين من المحرم وكتب إلى نور الدين يعرفه أن رحيله لا يتأخر  وكان نور الدين قد جمع عساكره وتجهز وأقام ينتظر ورود الخبر من صلاح الدين  برحيله ليرحل هو فلما أتاه الخبر بذلك رحل من دمشق عازما على قصد الكرك  فوصل إليه وأقام ينتظر وصول صلاح الدين إليه فأرسل كتابه يعتذر فيه عن  الوصول باختلال البلاد المصرية لأمور بلغته عن بعض شيعة العلويين وأنهم  عازمون على الوثوب بها وأنه يخاف عليها مع البعد عنها فعاد إليها فلم يقبل  نور الدين عذره، وكان سبب تقاعده أن أصحابه وخواصه خوفوه من الاجتماع بنور  الدين فحيث لم يمتثل أمر نور الدين شق ذلك عليه وعظم عنده وعزم على الدخول  إلى مصر وإخراج صلاح الدين عنها.  
ووصل الخبر إلى صلاح الدين فجمع أهله وفيهم والده نجم الدين أيوب وخاله  شهاب الدين الحارمي ومعهم سائر الأمراء وأعلمهم ما بلغه عن عزم نور الدين  على قصده وأخذ مصر منه واستشارهم فلم يجبه أحد منهم بشيء فقام تقي الدين  عمر ابن أخي صلاح الدين وقال إذا جاء قاتلناه وصددناه عن البلاد ووافقه  غيره من أهله فشتمهم نجم الدين أيوب وأنكر ذلك واستعظمه وكان ذا رأي ومكر  وعقل وقال لتقي الدين اقعد وسبه وقال لصلاح الدين أنا أبوك وهذا شهاب الدين  خالك أتظن أن في هؤلاء كلهم من يحبك ويريد لك الخير مثلنا فقال لا فقال  والله لو رأيت أنا وهذا خالك شهاب الدين نور الدين لم يمكنا إلا أن نترجل  له ونقبل الأرض بين يديه ولو أمرنا أن نضرب عنقك بالسيف لفعلنا فإذا كنا  نحن هكذا كيف يكون غيرنا وكل من تراه من الأمراء والعساكر لو رأى نور الدين  وحده لم يتجاسر على الثبات على سرجه ولا وسعه إلا النزول وتقبيل الأرض بين  يديه وهذه البلاد له وقد أقامك فيها وإن أراد عزلك فأي حاجة له إلى المجيء  يأمرك بكتاب مع نجاب حتى تقصد خدمته ويولي بلاده من يريد وقال للجماعة  كلهم قوموا عنا ونحن مماليك نور الدين وعبيده يفعل بنا ما يريد فتفرقوا على  هذا وكتب أكثرهم إلى نور الدين بالخبر.  
ولما خلا أيوب بابنه صلاح الدين قال له أنت جاهل قليل المعرفة تجمع هذا  الجمع الكثير وتطلعهم على ما في نفسك فإذا سمع نور الدين أنك عازم على منعه  عن البلاد جعلك أهم الأمور إليه وأولاها بالقصد ولو قصدك لم تر معك أحدا  من هذا العسكر وكانوا أسلموك إليه وأما الآن بعد هذا المجلس فسيكتبون إليه  ويعرفونه قولي وتكتب أنت إليه وترسل في المعنى وتقول أي حاجة إلى قصدي يجبي  نجاب يأخذني بحبل يضعه في عنقي فهو إذا سمع هذا عدل عن قصدك واستعمل ما هو  أهم عنده والأيام تندرج والله في كل وقت في شأن والله لو أراد نور الدين  قصبة من قصب سكرنا لقاتلته أنا عليها حتى أمنعه أو أقتل ففعل صلاح الدين ما  أشار به والده فلما رأى نور الدين الأمر هكذا عدل عن قصده وكان الأمر كما  قال نجم الدين أيوب وتوفي نور الدين ولم يقصده وهذا كان من أحسن الآراء  وأجودها.     توسع الدولة الأيوبية   
قال ابن شداد: لم يزل صلاح الدين  على قدم بسط العدل ونشر الإحسان وإفاضة الإنعام على الناس إلى سنة 568هـ  فعند ذلك خرج بالعسكر يريد بلاد الكرك والشوبك وإنما بدأ بها لأنها كانت  أقرب إليه وكانت في الطريق تمنع من يقصد الديار المصرية وكان لا يمكن أن  تعبر قافلة حتى يخرج هو بنفسه يعبرها فأراد توسيع الطريق وتسهيلها فحاصرها  في هذه السنة وجرى بينه وبين الإفرنج وقعات وعاد ولم يظفر منها بشيء ولما  عاد بلغه خبر وفاة والده نجم الدين أيوب قبل وصوله إليه.  
ولما كانت سنة 569هـ رأى قوة عسكره وكثرة عدده وكان بلغه أن باليمن إنسانا  استولى عليها وملك حصونها يسمى عبد النبي بن مهدي فسير أخاه توران شاه  فقتله وأخذ البلاد منه وبلغ صلاح الدين أن إنسانا يقال له الكنز جمع بأسوان  خلقا عظيما من السودان وزعم أنه يعيد الدولة المصرية وكان أهل مصر يؤثرون  عودهم فانضافوا إلى الكنز، فجهز صلاح الدين إليه جيشا كثيفا وجعل مقدمه  أخاه الملك العادل وساروا فالتقوا وهزموهم وذلك في السابع من صفر سنة  570هـ.  
وكان نور الدين رحمه الله قد خلف ولده الملك الصالح إسماعيل وكان بدمشق عند  وفاة أبيه ثم إن صلاح الدين بعد وفاة نور الدين علم أن ولده الملك الصالح  صبي لا يستقل بالأمر ولا ينهض بأعباء الملك واختلفت الأحوال بالشام وكاتب  شمس الدين ابن المقدم صلاح الدين فتجهز من مصر في جيش كثيف وترك بها من  يحفظها وقصد دمشق مظهرا أنه يتولى مصالح الملك الصالح فدخلها في سنة 570هـ  وتسلم قلعتها وكان أول دخوله دار أبيه، وهي الدار المعروفة بالشريف  العقيقي، واجتمع الناس إليه وفرحوا به وأنفق في ذلك اليوم مالا جليلا وأظهر  السرور بالدمشقيين وصعد القلعة وسار إلى حلب فنازل حمص وأخذ مدينتها في  جمادى الأولى من السنة نفسها ولم يشتغل بقلعتها وتوجه إلى حلب ونازلها في  يوم الجمعة آخر جمادى الأولى من السنة وهي المعركة الأولى.  
ولما أحس سيف الدين غازي بن قطب الدين مودود بن عماد الدين زنكي صاحب  الموصل بما جرى علم أن صلاح الدين قد استفحل أمره وعظم شأنه وخاف إن غفل  عنه استحوذ على البلاد واستقرت قدمه في الملك وتعدى الأمر إليه فأنفذ عسكرا  وافرا وجيشا عظيما وقدم عليه أخاه عز الدين مسعود بن قطب الدين مودود  وساروا يريدون لقاءه ليردوه عن البلاد فلما بلغ صلاح الدين ذلك رحل عن حلب  في مستهل رجب من السنة عائدا إلى حماة ورجع إلى حمص فأخذ قلعتها ووصل عز  الدين مسعود إلى حلب وأخذ معه عسكر ابن عمه الملك الصالح بن نور الدين صاحب  حلب يومئذ وخرجوا في جمع عظيم فلما عرف صلاح الدين بمسيرهم سار حتى وافاهم  على قرون حماة وراسلهم وراسلوه واجتهد أن يصالحوه فما صالحوه ورأوا أن ضرب  المصاف معه ربما نالوا به غرضهم والقضاء يجر إلى أمور وهم بها لا يشعرون  فتلاقوا فقضى الله تعالى أن هزموا بين يديه وأسر جماعة منهم فمن عليهم وذلك  في تاسع شهر رمضان من سنة570 هـ عند قرون حماة ثم سار عقيب هزيمتهم ونزل  على حلب وهي الدفعة الثانية فصالحوه على أخذ المعرة وكفر طاب وبارين ولما  جرت هذه المعركة كان سيف الدين غازي يحاصر أخاه عماد الدين زنكي صاحب سنجار  وعزم على أخذها منه لأنه كان قد انتمى إلى صلاح الدين وكان قد قارب أخذها  فلما بلغه الخبر وأن عسكره انكسر خاف أن يبلغ أخاه عماد الدين الخبر فيشتد  أمره ويقوى جأشه فراسله وصالحه ثم سار من وقته إلى نصيبين واهتم بجمع  العساكر والإنفاق فيها وسار إلى البيرة وعبر الفرات وخيم على الجانب الشامي  وراسل ابن عمه الصالح بن نور الدين صاحب حلب حتى تستقر له قاعدة يصل عليها  ثم إنه وصل إلى حلب وخرج الملك الصالح إلى لقائه أقام على حلب مدة.     المواجهة مع الإفرنجة   
في سنة 572هـ اسقرت الأمور بمصر  والشام للدولة الأيوبية، وكان أخو صلاح الدين شمس الدولة توران شاه قد وصل  إليه من اليمن فاستخلفه بدمشق ثم تأهب للغزاة من الإفرنجة، فخرج يطلب  الساحل حتى وافى الإفرنج على الرملة وذلك في أوائل جمادى الأولى سنة 573هـ  وكانت الهزيمة على المسلمين في ذلك اليوم، فلما انهزموا لم يكن لهم حصن  قريب يأوون إليه فطلبوا جهة الديار المصرية وضلوا في الطريق وتبددوا وأسر  منهم جماعة منهم الفقيه عيسى الهكاري وكان ذلك وهنا عظيما جبره الله تعالى  بمعركة حطين المشهورة.  
أقام صلاح الدين بمصر حتى لم شعثه وشعث أصحابه من أثر هزيمة الرملة ثم بلغه  تخبط الشام فعزم على العود إليه واهتم بالغزاة فوصله رسول "قليج أرسلان"  صاحب الروم يلتمس الصلح ويتضرر من الأرمن فعزم على قصد بلاد ابن لاون ـ وهي  بلاد سيس الفاصلة بين حلب والروم من جهة الساحل ـ لينصر قليج أرسلان عليه  فتوجه إليه واستدعى عسكر حلب لأنه كان في الصلح أنه متى استدعاه حضر إليه  ودخل بلد ابن لاون وأخذ في طريقه حصنا و أخربه ورغبوا إليه في الصلح  فصالحهم ورجع عنهم ثم سأله قليج أرسلان في صلح الشرقيين بأسرهم فأجاب إلى  ذلك وحلف صلاح الدين في عاشر جمادى الأولى سنة ست وسبعين وخمسمائة ودخل في  الصلح قليج أرسلان والمواصلة وعاد بعد تمام الصلح إلى دمشق ثم منها إلى  مصر.    معركة حطين   
كانت معركة حطين المباركة على  المسلمين في يوم السبت 14 ربيع الآخر سنة 583هـ في وسط نهار الجمعة وكان  صلاح الدين كثيرا ما يقصد لقاء العدو في يوم الجمعة عند الصلاة تبركا بدعاء  المسلمين والخطباء على المنابر فسار في ذلك الوقت بمن اجتمع له من العساكر  الإسلامية وكانت تجاوز العد والحصر على تعبئة حسنة وهيئة جميلة وكان قد  بلغه عن العدو أنه اجتمع في عدة كثيرة بمرج صفورية بعكا عندما بلغهم اجتماع  الجيوش الإسلامية فسار ونزل على بحيرة طبرية ثم رحل ونزل على طبرية على  سطح الجبل ينتظر هجوم الصليبيين عليه إذا بلغهم نزوله بالموضع المذكور فلم  يتحركوا ولا خرجوا من منزلهم وكان نزولهم يوم الأربعاء 21ربيع الآخر فلما  رآهم لا يتحركون نزل على طبرية وهاجمها وأخذها في ساعة واحدة وبقيت القلعة  محتمية بمن فيها ولما بلغ العدو ما جرى على طبرية قلقوا لذلك ورحلوا نحوها  فبلغ السلطان ذلك فترك على طبرية من يحاصر قلعتها ولحق بالعسكر فالتقى  بالعدو على سطح جبل طبرية الغربي منها وذلك في يوم الخميس 22 ربيع الآخر  وحال الليل بين المعسكرين قياما على مصاف إلى بكرة يوم الجمعة فركب الجيشان  وتصادما والتحم القتال واشتد الأمر وذلك بأرض قرية تعرف بلوبيا وضاق  الخناق بالعدو وهم سائرون كأنهم يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون وقد أيقنوا  بالويل والثبور وأحست نفوسهم أنهم في غد يومهم ذلك من زوار القبور ولم تزل  الحرب تضطرم والفارس مع قرنه يصطدم ولم يبق إلا الظفر ووقع الوبال على من  كفر فحال بينهم الليل بظلامه وبات كل واحد من الفريقين في سلاحه إلى صبيحة  يوم السبت فطلب كل من الفريقين مقامه وتحقق المسلمون أن من ورائهم الأردن  ومن بين أيديهم بلاد العدو وأنهم لا ينجيهم إلا الاجتهاد في الجهاد فحملت  جيوش المسلمين من جميع الجوانب وحمل القلب وصاحوا صيحة رجل واحد فألقى الله  الرعب في قلوب الكافرين وكان حقا عليه نصر المؤمنين ولما أحس القوم  بالخذلان هرب منهم في أوائل الأمر وقصد جهة صور وتبعه جماعة من المسلمين  فنجا منهم وكفى الله شره وأحاط المسلمون بالصليبيين من كل جانب وأطلقوا  عليهم السهام وحكموا فيهم السيوف وسقوهم كأس الحمام وانهزمت طائفة منهم  فتبعها أبطال المسلمين فلم ينج منها أحد واعتصمت طائفة منهم بتل يقال له تل  حطين وهي قرية عندها قبر النبي شعيب عليه السلام فضايقهم المسلمون وأشعلوا  حولهم النيران واشتد بهم العطش وضاق بهم الأمر حتى كانوا يستسلمون للأمر  خوفا من القتل لما مر بهم فأسر مقدموهم وقتل الباقون.  
وكان ممن سلم من مقدميهم الملك جفري وأخوه والبرنس أرناط صاحب الكرك  والشوبك وابن الهنفري وابن صاحبة طبرية ومقدم الديوية وصاحب جبيل ومقدم  الأسبتار.  
قال ابن شداد: ولقد حكي لي من أثق به أنه رأى بحوران شخصا واحدا معه نيف  وثلاثون أسيرا قد ربطهم بوتد خيمة لما وقع عليهم من الخذلان.  
وأما أرناط فان صلاح الدين كان قد نذر أنه إن ظفر به قتله وذلك لأنه كان قد  عبر به عند الشوبك قوم من مصر في حال الصلح فغدر بهم وقتلهم فناشدوه الصلح  الذي بينه وبين المسلمين فقال ما يتضمن الاستخفاف بالنبي (صلى الله عليه  وسلم) وبلغ السلطان فحملته حميته ودينه على أن يهدر دمه.    من مواقف صلاح الدين   
لما فتح الله تعالى عليه بنصره في  حطين جلس صلاح الدين في دهليز الخيمة لأنها لم تكن نصبت بعد وعرضت عليه  الأسارى وسار الناس يتقربون إليه بمن في أيديهم منهم وهو فرح بما فتح الله  تعالى على يده للمسلمين ونصبت له الخيمة فجلس فيها شاكرا لله تعالى على ما  أنعم به عليه واستحضر الملك جفري وأخاه و أرناط وناول السلطان جفري شربة من  جلاب وثلج فشرب منها وكان على أشد حال من العطش ثم ناولها لأرناط وقال  السلطان للترجمان قل للملك أنت الذي سقيته وإلا أنا فما سقيته وكان من جميل  عادة العرب وكريم أخلاقهم أن الأسير إذا أكل أو شرب من مال من أسره أمن  فقصد السلطان بقوله ذلك ثم أمر بمسيرهم إلى موضع عينه لهم فمضوا بهم إليه  فأكلوا شيئا ثم عادوا بهم ولم يبق عنده سوى بعض الخدم فاستحضرهم وأقعد  الملك في دهليز الخيمة.  
وأحضر صلاح الدين أرناط وأوقفه بين يديه وقال له: ها أنا أنتصر لمحمد منك  ثم عرض عليه الإسلام فلم يفعل فسل سيفه فضربه بها فحل كتفه وتمم قتله من  حضر وأخرجت جثته ورميت على باب الخيمة،فلما رآه الملك على تلك الحال لم يشك  في أنه يلحقه به فاستحضره وطيب قلبه وقال له لم تجر عادة الملوك أن يقتلوا  الملوك وأما هذا فإنه تجاوز الحد وتجرأ على الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم  وبات الناس في تلك الليلة على أتم سرور ترتفع أصواتهم بحمد الله وشكره  وتهليله وتكبيره حتى طلع الفجر ثم نزل السلطان على طبرية يوم الأحد الخامس  والعشرين من شهر ربيع الآخر وتسلم قلعتها في ذلك النهار وأقام عليها إلى  يوم الثلاثاء    تحرير عكا وما حولها   
ورحل صلاح الدين طالبا عكا فكان  نزوله عليها يوم الأربعاء وقاتل الصليبيين بها بكرة يوم الخميس مستهل جمادى  الأولى سنة 583هـ فأخذها واستنقذ من كان بها من أسارى المسلمين وكانوا  أكثر من أربعة آلاف نفس واستولى على ما فيها من الأموال والذخائر والبضائع  لأنها كانت مظنة التجار وتفرقت العساكر في بلاد الساحل يأخذون الحصون  والقلاع والأماكن المنيعة فأخذوا نابلس وحيفا وقيسارية وصفورية والناصرة  وكان ذلك لخلوها من الرجال لأن القتل والأسر أفنى كثيرا منهم ولما استقرت  قواعد عكا وقسم أموالها وأساراها سار يطلب تبنين فنزل عليها يوم الأحد حادي  عشر جمادى الأولى وهي قلعة منيعة فنصب عليها المناجيق وضيق بالزحف خناق من  فيها، فقاتلوا قتالا شديدا ونصره الله سبحانه عليهم فتسلمها منهم يوم  الأحد ثامن عشرة عنوة وأسر من بقي فيها بعد القتل ثم رحل عنها إلى صيدا  فنزل عليها وتسلمها في غد يوم نزوله عليها وهو يوم الأربعاء العشرون من  جمادى الأولى وأقام عليها ريثما قرر قواعدها وسار حتى أتى بيروت فنازلها  ليلة الخميس الثاني والعشرين من جمادى الأولى وركب عليها المجانيق وداوم  الزحف والقتال حتى أخذها في يوم الخميس التاسع والعشرين من الشهر المذكور  وتسلم أصحابه جبيل وهو على بيروت، ولما فرغ من هذا الجانب رأى أن قصده  عسقلان أولى لأنها أيسر من صور فأتى عسقلان ونزل عليها يوم الأحد السادس  عشر من جمادى الآخرة من السنة وتسلم في طريقه إليها مواضع كثيرة كالرملة  والداروم وأقام في عسقلان المناجيق وقاتلها قتالا شديدا وتسلمها في يوم  السبت نهاية جمادى الآخرة من السنة وأقام عليها إلى أن تسلم أصحابه غزة  وبيت جبريل والنطرون بغير قتال وكان بين فتح عسقلان وأخذ الإفرنج لها من  المسلمين خمس وثلاثون سنة فإنهم كانوا أخذوها من المسلمين في السابع  والعشرين من جمادى الآخرة سنة 548هـ.     تحرير القدس   
قال ابن شداد: لما تسلم صلاح  الدين عسقلان والأماكن المحيطة بالقدس شمر عن ساق الجد والاجتهاد في قصد  القدس المبارك واجتمعت إليه العساكر التي كانت متفرقة في الساحل فسار نحوه  معتمدا على الله تعالى مفوضا أمره إليه منتهزا الفرصة في فتح باب الخير  الذي حث على انتهازه بقوله من فتح له باب خير فلينتهزه فإنه لا يعلم متى  يغلق دونه وكان نزوله عليه في يوم الأحد الخامس عشر من رجب سنة 583هـ وكان  نزوله بالجانب الغربي وكان معه من كان مشحونا بالمقاتلة من الخيالة  والرجالة وحزر أهل الخبرة ممن كان معه من كان فيه من المقاتلة فكانوا  يزيدون على ستين ألفا خارجا عن النساء والصبيان ثم انتقل لمصلحة رآها إلى  الجانب الشمالي في يوم الجمعة العشرين من رجب ونصب المناجيق وضايق البلد  بالزحف والقتال حتى أخذ النقب في السور مما يلي وادي جهنم ولما رأى أعداء  الله الصليبيون ما نزل بهم من الأمر الذي لا مدفع له عنهم وظهرت لهم إمارات  فتح المدينة وظهور المسلمين عليهم وكان قد اشتد روعهم لما جرى على أبطالهم  وحماتهم من القتل والأسر وعلى حصونهم من التخريب والهدم وتحققوا أنهم  صائرون إلى ما صار أولئك إليه فاستكانوا وأخلدوا إلى طلب الأمان واستقرت  الأمور بالمراسلة من الطائفتين وكان تسلمه في يوم الجمعة السابع والعشرين  من رجب وليلته كانت ليلة المعراج المنصوص عليها في القرآن الكريم فانظر إلى  هذا الاتفاق العجيب كيف يسر الله تعالى عوده إلى المسلمين في مثل زمان  الإسراء بنبيهم وهذه علامة قبول هذه الطاعة من الله تعالى وكان فتحه عظيما  شهده من أهل العلم خلق ومن أرباب الخرق والزهد عالم وذلك أن الناس لما  بلغهم ما يسره الله تعالى على يده من فتوح الساحل وقصده القدس قصده العلماء  من مصر والشام بحيث لم يتخلف أحد منهم وارتفعت الأصوات بالضجيج بالدعاء  والتهليل والتكبير وصليت فيه الجمعة يوم فتحه وخطب القاضي محيي الدين محمد  بن علي المعروف بابن الزكي.  
وقد كتب عماد الدين الأصبهاني رسالة في فتح القدس،وجمع كتابا سماه الفتح  القسي في الفتح القدسي وهو في مجلدين ذكر فيه جميع ما جرى في هذه الواقعة.  
وكان قد حضر الرشيد أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن بدر بن الحسن بن مفرج النابلسي  الشاعر المشهور هذا الفتح فأنشد السلطان صلاح الدين قصيدته التي أولها:  
هذا الذي كانت الآمال تنتظر*****فليوف لله أقوام بما نذروا  
وهي طويلة تزيد على مائة بيت يمدحه ويهنيه بالفتح.  
يقول بهاء الدين بن شداد في السيرة الصلاحية: نكس الصليب الذي كان على قبة  الصخرة وكان شكلا عظيما ونصر الله الإسلام على يده نصرا عزيزا ، وكان  الإفرنج قد استولوا على القدس سنة 492هـ ولم يزل بأيديهم حتى استنقذه منهم  صلاح الدين، وكانت قاعدة الصلح أنهم قطعوا على أنفسهم عن كل رجل عشرين  دينارا وعن كل امرأة خمسة دنانير صورية وعن كل صغير ذكر أو أنثى دينارا  واحدا فمن أحضر قطيعته نجا بنفسه وإلا أخذ أسيرا وأفرج عمن كان بالقدس من  أسرى المسلمين وكانوا خلقا عظيما وأقام به يجمع الأموال ويفرقها على  الأمراء والرجال ويحبو بها الفقهاء والعلماء والزهاد والوافدين عليه وتقدم  بإيصال من قام بقطيعته إلى مأمنه وهي مدينة صور ولم يرحل عنه ومعه من المال  الذي جبي له شيء وكان يقارب مائتي ألف دينار وعشرين ألفا وكان رحيله عنه  يوم الجمعة الخامس والعشرين من شعبان من سنة 583هـ_

----------


## البوب شريف

_عنترة بن شداد   هو عنترة بن شداد بن عمرو  بن معاوية بن مخزوم بن ربيعة، وقيل بن عمرو بن شداد، وقيل بن قراد العبسي،  على اختلاف بين الرواة. أشهر فرسان العرب في الجاهلية ومن شعراء الطبقة  الولى. من أهل نجد. لقب، كما يقول التبريزي، بعنترة الفلْحاء، لتشقّق  شفتيه. كانت أمه أَمَةً حبشية تدعى زبيبة سرى إليه السواد منها. وكان من  أحسن العرب شيمة ومن أعزهم نفساً، يوصف بالحلم على شدة بطشه، وفي شعره رقة  وعذوبة. كان مغرماً بابنة عمه عبلة فقل أن تخلو له قصيدة من ذكرها. قيل أنه  اجتمع في شبابه بامرئ القيس، وقيل أنه عاش طويلاً إلى أن قتله الأسد  الرهيفي أو جبار بن عمرو الطائي. قيل إن أباه شدّاد نفاه مرّة ثم اعترف به  فألحق بنسبه. قال أبو الفرج: كانت العرب تفعل ذلك، تستبعد بني الإماء، فإن  أنجب اعترفت به وإلا بقي عبداً. أما كيف ادّعاه أبوه وألحقه بنسبه، فقد  ذكره ابن الكلبي فقال: وكان سبب ادّعاء أبي عنترة إياه أنّ بعض أحياء العرب  أغاروا على بني عبس فأصابوا منهم واستاقوا إبلاً، فتبعهم العبسيّون  فلحقوهم فقاتلوهم عمّا معهم وعنترة يومئذ بينهم. فقال له أبوه: كرّ يا  عنترة. فقال عنترة: العبد لا يحسن الكرّ، إنما يحسن الحلابَ والصرّ. فقال:  كرّ وأنت حرّ فكرّ عنترة وهو يقول: أنا الهجينُ عنتَرَه- كلُّ امرئ يحمي  حِرَهْ أسودَه وأحمرَهْ- والشّعَراتِ المشعَرَهْ الواردات مشفَرَه ففي ذلك  اليوم أبلى عنترة بلاءً حسناً فادّعاه أبوه بعد ذلك والحق به نسبه. وروى  غير ابن الكلبي سبباً آخر يقول: إن العبسيين أغاروا على طيء فأصابوا  نَعَماً، فلما أرادوا القسمة قالوا لعنترة: لا نقسم لك نصيباً مثل أنصبائنا  لأنك عبد. فلما طال الخطب بينهم كرّت عليهم طيء فاعتزلهم عنترة وقال:  دونكم القوم، فإنكم عددهم. واستنقذت طيء الإبل فقال له أبوه: كرّ يا عنترة.  فقال: أو يحسن العبدُ الكرّ فقال له أبوه: العبد غيرك، فاعترف به، فكرّ  واستنقذ النعم. وهكذا استحق عنترة حرّيته بفروسيته وشجاعته وقوة ساعده، حتى  غدا باعتراف المؤرخين حامي لواء بني عبس، على نحو ما ذكر أبو عمرو  الشيباني حين قال: غَزَت بنو عبس بني تميم وعليهم قيس بن زيهر، فانهزمت بنو  عبس وطلبتهم بنو تميم فوقف لهم عنترة ولحقتهم كبكبة من الخيل فحامى عنترة  عن الناس فلم يُصَب مدبرٌ. وكان قيس بن زهير سيّدهم، فساءه ما صنع عنترة  يومئذ، فقال حين رجع: والله ما حمى الناس إلا ابن السّوداء. فعرّض به  عنترة، مفتخراً بشجاعته ومروءته: إنيّ امرؤٌ من خيرِ عَبْسِ منصِباً-  شطْرِي وأَحمي سائري بالمُنْصُلِ وإذا الكتيبة أحجمت وتلاحظتْ- ألفيت خيراً  من مُعٍِّم مُخْوَلِ والخيلُ تعلمُ والفوارسُ أنّني- فرّقتُ جمعَهُم  بضربةِ فيصلِ إن يُلْحَقوا أكرُرْ وإن يُسْتَلْحموا- أشدُد وإن يُلْفوا  بضنْكٍ أنزلِ حين النزولُ يكون غايةَ مثلنا- ويفرّ كل مضلّل مُسْتوْهِلِ  وعنترة- كما جاء في الأغاني- أحد أغربة العرب، وهم ثلاثة: عنترة وأمه  زبيبة، وخُفاف بن عُميْر الشّريدي وأمّه نُدْبة، والسّليك بن عمير السّعْدي  وأمه السليكة. ومن أخبار عنترة التي تناولت شجاعته ما جاء على لسان النضر  بن عمرو عن الهيثم بن عدي، وهو قوله: "قيل لعنترة: أنت أشجعُ العرب وأشدّه  قال: لا. قيل: فبماذا شاع لك في هذا الناس قال: كنت أقدمُ إذا رأيت الإقدام  عزْماً، وأحجم إذا رأيت الإحجام حزماً ولا أدخل إلا موضعاً أرى لي منه  مخرجاً، وكنت أعتمد الضعيف الجبان فأضربه الضربة الهائلة يطيرُ لها قلب  الشجاع فأثنّي عليه فأقتله". وعن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال للحطيئة: كيف كنتم  في حربكم قال: كنا ألف فارس حازم. وقال: وكيف يكون ذلك قال: كان قيس بن  زهير فينا وكان حازماً فكنّا لا نعصيه. وكان فارسنا عنترة فكنا نحمل إذا  حمل ونحجم إذا أحجم. وكان فينا الربيع بن زياد وكان ذا رأي فكنا نستشيره  ولا نخالفه. وكان فينا عروة بن الورد، فكنا نأتمّ بشعره. فكنا كما وصفت لك.  قال عمر: صدقت. وتعدّدت الروايات في وصف نهايته، فمنها: أنّ عنترة ظل ذاك  الفارس المقدام، حتى بعد كبر سنه وروي أنّه أغار على بني نبهان من طيء،  وساق لهم طريدة وهو شيخ كبير فرماه- كما قيل عن ابن الأعرابي- زر بن جابر  النبهاني قائلاً: خذها وأنا ابن سلمى فقطع مطاه، فتحامل بالرمية حتى أتى  أهله ، فقال وهو ينزف: وإن ابنَ سلمى عنده فاعلموا دمي- وهيهات لا يُرجى  ابن سلمى ولا دمي رماني ولم يدهش بأزرق لهذَمٍ- عشيّة حلّوا بين نعْقٍ  ومخرَم وخالف ابن الكلبي فقال: وكان الذي قتله يلقب بالأسد الرهيص. وفي رأي  أبي عمرو الشيباني أنّ عنترة غزا طيئاً مع قومه، فانهزمت عبس، فخرّ عن  فرسه ولم يقدر من الكبر أن يعود فيركب، فدخل دغلا وأبصره ربيئة طيء، فنزل  إليه، وهاب أن يأخذه أسيراً فرماه فقتله. أما عبيدة فقد ذهب إلى أن عنترة  كان قد أسنّ واحتاج وعجز بكبر سنّه عن الغارات، وكان له عند رجل من غطفان  بكر فخرج يتقاضاه إيّاه فهاجت عليه ريح من صيف- وهو بين ماء لبني عبس  بعالية نجد يقال له شرج وموضع آخر لهم يقال لها ناظرة- فأصابته فقتلته.  وأيّاً كانت الرواية الصحيحة بين هذه الروايات، فهي جميعاً تجمع على أن  عنترة مات وقد تقدّم في السنّ وكبر وأصابه من الكبر ضعف وعجز فسهل على  عدوّه مقتله أو نالت منه ريح هوجاء، أوقعته فاردته. وعنترة الفارس كان يدرك  مثل هذه النهاية، أليس هو القائل "ليس الكريم على القنا بمحرّم". لكن يجدر  القول بأنه حافظ على حسن الأحدوثة فظلّ فارساً مهيباً متخلّقاً بروح  الفروسية، وموضع تقدير الفرسان أمثاله حتى قال عمرو بن معدي كرب: ما أبالي  من لقيتُ من فرسان العرب ما لم يلقَني حرّاها وهجيناها. وهو يعني بالحرّين:  عامر بن الطفيل، وعتيبة بن الحارث، وبالعبدين عنترة والسليك بن السلكة.  مات عنترة كما ترجّح الآراء وهو في الثمانين من عمره، في حدود السنة 615م.  وذهب فريق إلى أنه عمّر حتى التسعين وأن وفاته كانت في حدود السنة 625م.  أما ميلاده، بالاستناد إلى أخباره، واشتراكه في حرب داحس والغبراء فقد حدّد  في سنة 525م. يعزّز هذه الأرقام تواتر الأخبار المتعلّقة بمعاصرته لكل من  عمرو بن معدي كرب والحطيئة وكلاهما أدرك الإسلام. وقد اهتم المستشرقون  الغربيون بشعراء المعلقات وأولوا اهتماماً خاصاً بالتعرف على حياتهم، فقد  قالت ليدي آن بلنت وقال فلفريد شافن بلنت عن عنترة في كتاب لهما عن  المعلقات السبع صدر في بداية القرن العشرين: من بين كل شعراء ما قبل  الإسلام، كان عنترة، أو عنتر كما هو أكثر شيوعاً، أكثرهم شهرة، ليس لشعره  بل لكونه محارباً وبطل قصة رومانسية من العصور الوسطى تحمل اسمه. وكان  بالفعل فارساً جوالاً تقليدياً من عصر الفروسية، ومثل شارلمان والملك آرثر،  صاحب شخصية أسطورية يصعب فصلها عن شخصيته في التاريخ. وكان عنترة من قبيلة  عبس، ابن شيخها شداد وأمه جارية حبشية أورثته بشرتها والطعن في شرعيته،  عادة ما زالت سارية في الجزيرة عند البدو، كما أن قوانين الإسلام عجزت عن  التخلص منها. لذا أحتقر وأرسل في صباه ليرعى إبل والده مع بقية العبيد. مع  ذلك أحب ابنة عمه النبيلة عبلة، ووفقاً للعادة العربية تكون الأفضلية في  زواجها لابن عمها، فطلب يدها، لكنه رفض ولم يتغلب على تعصبهم إلا لحاجة  القبيلة الملحة لمساعدته في حربها الطويلة مع قبيلة ذبيان. عندما هددت  مضارب القبيلة بالسلب، طلب شداد من عنترة الدفاع عنها، لكن عنترة الذي  يمكنه وحده حماية القبيلة من الدمار والنساء من السبي لشجاعته، قال إن  مكافأته الاعتراف به كابن وهكذا تم الاعتراف به وأخذ حقوقه كاملة رغم رفضها  مراراً في السابق. باستثناء حبه لعبلة وأشعاره لها، كانت حياته سلسلة  متواصلة من الغزوات والمعارك والأخذ بالثأر ، ولم يكن هناك سلام مع العدو  طالما هو على قيد الحياة. مات أخيراً قتيلاً في معركة مع قبيلة طيء قرابة  العام 615. بعد تدخل الحارث تم إحلال السلام. كتبت قصة حب عنترة في القرن  الثاني الهجري، وهي تحمل ملامح شخصية قبل الإسلام المنحولة مع الجن  والكائنات فوق الطبيعية التي تتدخل دوماً في شؤون البطل، إلا أنها مثيرة  للاهتمام كسجل للعصر المبكر الذي كتبت فيه، وإن لم يكن قبل الإسلام، وما  تزال أهم القصص الشرقية الأصيلة التي قامت عليها قصص المسيحيين الرومانسية  في العصور الوسطى. منع طولها من ترجمتها كاملة إلى الإنجليزية، لكن السيد  تريك هاملتون نشر مختارات كافية لأحداثها الرئيسة تعود إلى العام 1819،  وذكر في استهلاله لها " الآن ولأول مرة تقدم جزئياً إلى الجمهور الأوروبي  ." اشتهرت في الشرق بفضل رواية المواضيع المحببة فيها في أسواق القاهرة  ودمشق، لكنها غير مفضلة لدى الدارسين الذين لم يتسامحوا مع البذاءة التي  تسربت للنص. مع ذلك، تحتوي على شعر جيد إذا أحسن ترجمته إلى الإنجليزية.  قدمها هاملتون كاملة بشكل نثري، نثر على الطريقة اللاتينية التقليدية،  الشائع في إنجلترا آنذاك. وقال كلوستون عن عنترة، في كتاب من تحريره  وتقديمه عن الشعر العربي: ولد عنترة بن شداد، الشاعر والمحارب المعروف، من  قبيلة بني عبس في بداية القرن السادس. كانت أمه جارية أثيوبية أسرت في  غزوة، فلم يعترف به والده لسنوات طوال حتى أثبت بشجاعته أنه يستحق هذا  الشرف. يوصف عنترة بأنه أسود البشرة وشفته السفلى مشقوقة. وعد والد عنترة  ابنه بعد أن هوجمت مضارب القبيلة فجأة وسلبت أن يحرره إذا أنقذ النساء  الأسيرات، مهمة قام بها البطل وحده بعد قتله عدداً كبيراً من الأعداء.  أعترف بعنترة إثر ذلك في القبيلة وإن لم تتردد النفوس الحسودة عن السخرية  من أصل أمه. حفظت أعمال عنترة البطولية وشعره شفوياً، وأثمرت قصة فروسية  رومانسية تدور حول حياته ومغامراته، تتسم بالغلو في الأسلوب (الذي تاريخياً  ليس له أساس من الصحة). يقول فون هامر " قد يعتبر العمل كله رواية أمينة  للمبادىء القبلية العربية، خاصة قبيلة بني عبس، التي ينتمي إليها عنترة في  عهد نيشوفان، ملك بلاد فارس. يعيد موت عنترة - كما يرويه المؤلفون - صدى  التقاليد التي يصعب أن تدهش، لكنها ربما ليست أقل انسجاماً مع قوانين  الإنصاف الشعري كما وردت في القصة الرومانسية. يقال أثناء عودته مع قطيع من  الإبل غنمه من قبيلة طيء، أن طعنه أحد أفرادها بحربة بعد أن تبعه خفية حتى  واتته الفرصة للأخذ بثأره. كان جرحه قاتلاً ورغم أنه كان طاعن السن إلا  أنه ملك قوة كافية ليعود إلى قبيلته حيث مات ساعة وصوله_

----------


## البوب شريف

_المشير احمد اسماعيل    حياته  
 حياته مجموعة من المفارقات  الغريبة لعب فيها القدر دورا كبيرا في رسم شخصيته وترك بصمه على مشوار  حياته منذ مولده وحتى وفاته، قبل أن يولد كانت والدته قد أنجبت قبله ستة  بنات ولما حملت فيه فكرت في إجهاض نفسها خشية أن يكون المولود بنتا آخرى  لكنها لم تفعل، وجاء المشير أحمد إسماعيل إلى الدنيا في 14 أكتوبر 1917 في  المنزل رقم 8 بشارع الكحالة الشرقي بشبرا.   كان والده ضابط  شرطة وصل إلى درجة مأمور ضواحي القاهرة. وكان أحمد إسماعيل يحلم منذ نعومة  أظفاره باليوم الذى يكبر فيه ليصبح ضابطا بالجيش، وعقب حصوله على الثانوية  العامة من مدرسة شبرا الثانوية حاول الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية لكنه فشل  فالتحق بكلية التجارة وبعد مرور عام على وجوده في كلية التجارة حاول  الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية مرة ثانية لكنه فشل مرة آخرى.  وفي عام 1934 وكان  وقتها في السنة الثانية قدم أوراقه مع الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلى  الكلية الحربية للمرة الثالثة لكن الكلية رفضت طلبهما معا لانهما من عامة  الشعب إلا أنه لم ييأس وقدم أوراقه بعد أن أتم عامه الثالث بكلية التجارة  ليتم قبوله أخيرا بعد أن سمحت الكلية للمصريين بدخولها.  كان زميلا لكل من  الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في الكلية الحربية حيث  شهد عام 1938 تخريج دفعتين الأولى تخرج فيها البطل عبد المنعم رياض  والثانية تخرج فيها جمال عبد الناصر وأحمد إسماعيل. وبعد تخرجه برتبة ملازم  ثان التحق بسلاح المشاة وتم إرساله إلى منقباد ومنها إلى السودان، ثم سافر  في بعثة تدريبية مع بعض الضباط المصريين والإنجليز إلى ديرسفير بفلسطين  عام 1945 وكان ترتيبه الأول.  أشترك في الحرب  العالمية الثانية - التى دخلتها مصر رُغما عنها بسبب وقوعها تحت الإحتلال  البريطاني – كضابط مخابرات في الصحراء الغربية حيث ظهرت مواهبه في هذا  المضمار.  شارك في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 كقائد سرية، وكان أول من ينشئ قوات الصاعقة في تاريخ الجيش المصري كما شارك في إنشاء القوات الجوية.   وفي عام 1950 حصل  على الماجستير في العلوم العسكرية وكان ترتيبه الأول، وعين مدرسا لمادة  التكتيك بالكلية لمدة 3 سنوات، تمت ترقيته عام 1953 لرتبة لواء.  وعندما وقع العدوان  الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956 تصدى له كقائد للواء الثالث في رفح ثم في القنطرة  شرق وكان أول من تسلم بورسعيد بعد العدوان   التحق عام 1957  بكلية مزونزا العسكرية بالإتحاد السوفيتي ثم عمل كبير معلمين في الكلية  الحربية عام 1959 وتركها بعد ذلك ليتولى قيادة الفرقة الثانية مشاة التى  أعاد تشكيلها ليكون أول تشكيل مقاتل في القوات المسلحة المصرية.    تولى قيادة قوات  سيناء خلال الفترة من عام 1961 حتى عام 1965، وعند إنشاء قيادة القوات  البرية عين رئيسا لأركان هذه القيادة وحتى حرب 1967.    بعد النكسة  بعد أيام من النكسة أصدر  الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قرارا بإقالة عدد من الضباط وكبار القادة  وكان من بينهم أحمد إسماعيل، وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة أمر الرئيس عبد الناصر  بإعادته للخدمة وتعيينه رئيسا لهيئة العمليات.   تم تعيينه في العام  نفسه قائدا عاما للجبهة، وكان لديه شعور وإحساس قوي ان الجيش المصري لم  يُختبر في قدراته وكفاءته خلال حرب 1967 ولم يأخذ فرصته الحقيقية في  القتال، وكان يعتقد أن المقاتل المصري والعربي لم تتح له الفرصة لمنازلة  نظيره الإسرائيلي منازلة عادلة لأنه لو أتيحت له هذه الفرصة لكانت هناك  نتيجة مغايرة تماما لما حدث في النكسة.  وكان على قناعة تامة  بأنه لا يمكن إسترداد الأرض المصرية والعربية التى سلبتها إسرائيل عام  1967 بدون معركة عسكرية تغير موازين المنطقة وترفع لمصر والعرب هامتهم،  لذلك بدأ في إعادة تكوين القوات المسلحة فأنشأ الجيشين الثاني والثالث  الميدانيين، وكان له الفضل في إقامة أول خط دفاعي للقوات المصرية بعد 3  أشهر من النكسة.  جمع شتات القوات  العائدة من سيناء وأعاد تنظيمها وتسليحها وخلال فترة وجيزة خاض بهذه القوات  معارك أعادت الثقة للجندي المصري في رأس العش، والجزيرة الخضراء ودمرت  القوات البحرية المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات.  بعد إستشهاد الفريق  عبد المنعم رياض في 9 مارس 1969 أختاره الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر  ليتولى منصب رئيس الأركان وهو المنصب الذى اُعفي منه في العام نفسه حينما  أعفاه الرئيس عبد الناصر من جميع مناصبه!.  عكف بعد إعفائه من  مناصبه على كتابة خطة حربية مثالية لإستعادة سيناء وأنهى هذه الخطة بالفعل  معتمدا على خبرته وما يملكه من قراءات موسوعيه في التاريخ العسكري، وقرر  إرسال الخطة للرئيس عبد الناصر لكنه أحجم عن ذلك في اللحظة الأخيرة.   بعد وفاة الرئيس عبد  الناصر عام 1970 وتولى الرئيس انور السادات تم تعيين أحمد إسماعيل في 15  مايو 1971 مديرا للمخابرات العامة وبقى في هذا المنصب قرابة العام ونصف  العام حتى 26 أكتوبر 1972 عندما أصدر الرئيس السادات قرارا بتعيينه وزيرا  للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة خلفا للفريق محمد صادق ليقود إسماعيل  الجيش المصري في مرحلة من أدق المراحل لخوض ملحمة التحرير.  في 28 يناير 1973 عينته هيئة مجلس الدفاع العربي قائدا عاما للجبهات الثلاث المصرية والسورية والاردنية.  منحه الرئيس السادات  رتبة المشير في 19 فبراير عام 1974 إعتبارا من السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973  وهي أرفع رتبة عسكرية مصرية، وهو أول ضابط مصري على الإطلاق يصل لهذه  الرتبة.  من أقواله   - لقد حققنا إنتصارا كبيرا بل حققنا إنتصارا مضاعفا لأننى تمكنت من الخروج بقواتي سليمة بعد التدخل الأمريكي السافر في المعركة.  -  كانت سلامة قواتي  شاغلي طوال الحرب لذلك قال بعض النقاد أنه كان علينا أن  نتقبل المزيد من  المخاطرة وكنت على استعداد للمخاطرة والتضحيات لكنني صممت  على المحافظة  على سلامة قواتي لاننى اعرف الجهد الذى اعطته مصر لإعادة بناء  الجيش وكان  على أن أوفّق بين ما بذل من جهد لا يمكن ان يتكرر بسهولة وبين  تحقيق الهدف  من العمليات.  - كنت أعرف جيدا   معنى أن تفقد مصر جيشها إن مصر لا تحتمل نكسة ثانية مثل نكسة يونيو 1967   واذا فقدت مصر جيشها فعليها الاستسلام لفترة طويلة وفاته  سقط المشير أحمد إسماعيل  بعد كل هذه الأعباء التى تحملها في حياته فريسة لسرطان الرئه، وفارق الحياة  يوم الأربعاء ثاني أيام عيد الأضحى 25 ديسمبر 1974 عن 57 عاما في أحد  مستشفيات لندن بعد أيام من إختيار مجلة الجيش الأمريكي له كواحد من ضمن 50  شخصية عسكرية عالمية أضافت للحرب تكتيكا جديدا.  لم يتمكن المشير –  رحمه الله – من كتابة أهم كتاب عن حرب أكتوبر لكنه كان يكرر دائما أن الحرب  كانت منظمة ومدروسة جدا وأن أى صغيرة أو كبيرة خضعت للدراسة وأن شيئا لم  يحدث بالصدفة.  قال له الرئيس السادات قبل الحرب بأيام: هي الحرب يوم أيه؟
فقال: السبت.
قال السادات: والنهاردة أيه؟
قال: الثلاثاء
فقال السادات مازحاً: أنا خايف يوم السبت الجاي تكون جثتك متعلقة في ميدان التحرير !!
فقال إسماعيل: وأنا موافق من أجل مصر_

----------


## البوب شريف

_  ولد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٥ يناير ١٩١٨ في ١٨ شارع قنوات في حي باكوس الشعبي 
بالإسكندرية .  
 كان جمال عبد الناصر الابن الأكبر لعبد الناصر حسين  الذي ولد في عام ١٨٨٨ في قرية بني مر في صعيد مصر في أسره من الفلاحين،  ولكنه حصل على قدر من التعليم سمح له بأن يلتحق بوظيفة في مصلحة البريد  بالإسكندرية، وكان مرتبه يكفى بصعوبة لسداد ضرورات الحياة .  جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الابتدائية:  
   التحق جمال عبد الناصر بروضة الأطفال بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية، ثم التحق بالمدرسة الابتدائية بالخطاطبه في عامي ١٩٢٣ ، ١٩٢٤ . 
 وفى عام ١٩٢٥ دخل جمال  مدرسة النحاسين الابتدائية بالجمالية بالقاهرة وأقام عند عمه خليل حسين في  حي شعبي لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وكان جمال يسافر لزيارة أسرته بالخطاطبه في  العطلات المدرسية، وحين وصل في الإجازة الصيفية في العام التالي – ١٩٢٦ –  علم أن والدته قد توفيت قبل ذلك بأسابيع ولم يجد أحد الشجاعة لإبلاغه  بموتها، ولكنه اكتشف ذلك بنفسه بطريقة هزت كيانه – كما ذكر لـ "دافيد  مورجان" مندوب صحيفة "الصنداى تايمز" – ثم أضاف: "لقد كان فقد أمي في حد  ذاته أمراً محزناً للغاية، أما فقدها بهذه الطريقة فقد كان صدمة تركت في  شعوراً لا يمحوه الزمن. وقد جعلتني آلامي وأحزاني الخاصة في تلك الفترة أجد  مضضاً بالغاً في إنزال الآلام والأحزان بالغير في مستقبل السنين ". 
 وبعد أن أتم جمال السنة  الثالثة في مدرسة النحاسين بالقاهرة، أرسله والده في صيف ١٩٢٨ عند جده  لوالدته فقضى السنة الرابعة الابتدائية في مدرسة العطارين بالإسكندرية .    جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الثانوية:   التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام  ١٩٢٩ بالقسم الداخلي في مدرسة حلوان الثانوية وقضى بها عاماً واحداً، ثم  نقل في العام التالي – ١٩٣٠ – إلى مدرسة رأس التين الثانوية بالإسكندرية  بعد أن انتقل والده إلى العمل بمصلحة البوسطة هناك .   وفى تلك المدرسة تكون وجدان جمال عبد الناصر القومي؛ ففي  عام ١٩٣٠ استصدرت وزارة إسماعيل صدقي مرسوماً ملكياً بإلغاء دستور ١٩٢٣  فثارت مظاهرات الطلبة تهتف بسقوط الاستعمار وبعودة الدستور.  ويحكى جمال عبد الناصر عن أول مظاهرة اشترك فيها: "كنت  أعبر ميدان المنشية في الإسكندرية حين وجدت اشتباكاً بين مظاهرة لبعض  التلاميذ وبين قوات من البوليس، ولم أتردد في تقرير موقفي؛ فلقد انضممت على  الفور إلى المتظاهرين، دون أن أعرف أي شئ عن السبب الذي كانوا يتظاهرون من  أجله، ولقد شعرت أنني في غير حاجة إلى سؤال؛ لقد رأيت أفراداً من الجماهير  في صدام مع السلطة، واتخذت موقفي دون تردد في الجانب المعادى للسلطة.  ومرت لحظات سيطرت فيها المظاهرة على الموقف، لكن سرعان  ما جاءت إلى المكان الإمدادات؛ حمولة لوريين من رجال البوليس لتعزيز القوة،  وهجمت علينا جماعتهم، وإني لأذكر أنى – في محاولة يائسة – ألقيت حجراً،  لكنهم أدركونا في لمح البصر، وحاولت أن أهرب، لكنى حين التفت هوت على رأسي  عصا من عصى البوليس، تلتها ضربة ثانية حين سقطت، ثم شحنت إلى الحجز والدم  يسيل من رأسي مع عدد من الطلبة الذين لم يستطيعوا الإفلات بالسرعة الكافية.   ولما كنت في قسم البوليس، وأخذوا يعالجون جراح رأسي؛  سألت عن سبب المظاهرة، فعرفت أنها مظاهرة نظمتها جماعة مصر الفتاة في ذلك  الوقت للاحتجاج على سياسة الحكومة.  وقد دخلت السجن تلميذاً متحمساً، وخرجت منه مشحوناً بطاقة من الغضب". (حديث عبد الناصر مع "دافيد مورجان" مندوب "صحيفة الصنداى تايمز" ١٨/٦/١٩٦٢) .  ويعود جمال عبد الناصر إلى هذه الفترة من حياته في خطاب  له بميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية في ٢٦/١٠/١٩٥٤ ليصف أحاسيسه في تلك المظاهرة  وما تركته من آثار في نفسه: "حينما بدأت في الكلام اليوم في ميدان  المنشية. سرح بي الخاطر إلى الماضي البعيد ... وتذكرت كفاح الإسكندرية وأنا  شاب صغير وتذكرت في هذا الوقت وأنا اشترك مع أبناء الإسكندرية، وأنا أهتف  لأول مرة في حياتي باسم الحرية وباسم الكرامة، وباسم مصر... أطلقت علينا  طلقات الاستعمار وأعوان الاستعمار فمات من مات وجرح من جرح، ولكن خرج من  بين هؤلاء الناس شاب صغير شعر بالحرية وأحس بطعم الحرية، وآلي على نفسه أن  يجاهد وأن يكافح وأن يقاتل في سبيل الحرية التي كان يهتف بها ولا يعلم  معناها؛ لأنه كان يشعر بها في نفسه، وكان يشعر بها في روحه وكان يشعر بها  في دمه". لقد كانت تلك الفترة بالإسكندرية مرحلة تحول في حياة الطالب جمال  من متظاهر إلى ثائر تأثر بحالة الغليان التي كانت تعانى منها مصر بسبب   تحكم الاستعمار وإلغاء الدستور. وقد ضاق المسئولون بالمدرسة بنشاطه ونبهوا والده فأرسله إلى القاهرة.   وقد التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام ١٩٣٣ بمدرسة النهضة  الثانوية بحي الظاهر بالقاهرة، واستمر في نشاطه السياسي فأصبح رئيس اتحاد  مدارس النهضة الثانوية.  وفى تلك الفترة ظهر شغفه بالقراءة في التاريخ والموضوعات  الوطنية فقرأ عن الثورة الفرنسية وعن "روسو" و"فولتير" وكتب مقالة بعنوان  "فولتير رجل الحرية" نشرها بمجلة المدرسة. كما قرأ عن "نابليون"  و"الإسكندر" و"يوليوس قيصر" و"غاندى" وقرأ رواية البؤساء لـ "فيكتور هيوجو"  وقصة مدينتين لـ "شارلز ديكنز".(الكتب التي كان يقرأها عبد الناصر في  المرحلة الثانوية). (الكتب التي كان يقرأها عبد الناصر في المرحلة الثانوية).  كذلك اهتم بالإنتاج الأدبي العربي فكان معجباً بأشعار  أحمد شوقي وحافظ إبراهيم، وقرأ عن سيرة النبي محمد وعن أبطال الإسلام وكذلك  عن مصطفى كامل، كما قرأ مسرحيات وروايات توفيق الحكيم خصوصاً رواية عودة  الروح التي تتحدث عن ضرورة ظهور زعيم للمصريين يستطيع توحيد صفوفهم ودفعهم  نحو النضال في سبيل الحرية والبعث الوطني.  وفى ١٩٣٥ في حفل مدرسة النهضة الثانوية لعب الطالب جمال  عبد الناصر دور "يوليوس قيصر" بطل تحرير الجماهير في مسرحية "شكسبير" في  حضور وزير المعارف في ذلك الوقت.  وقد  شهد عام ١٩٣٥ نشاطاً كبيراً للحركة الوطنية المصرية التي لعب فيها الطلبة  الدور الأساسي مطالبين بعودة الدستور والاستقلال، ويكشف خطاب من جمال عبد  الناصر إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ٤ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ مكنون نفسه في هذه الفترة،  فيقول: "لقد انتقلنا من نور الأمل إلى ظلمة اليأس ونفضنا بشائر الحياة  واستقبلنا غبار الموت، فأين من يقلب كل ذلك رأساً على عقب، ويعيد مصر إلى  سيرتها الأولى يوم أن كانت مالكة العالم. أين من يخلق خلفاً جديداً لكي  يصبح المصري الخافت الصوت الضعيف الأمل الذي يطرق برأسه ساكناً صابراً على  اهتضام حقه ساهياً عن التلاعب بوطنه يقظاً عالي الصوت عظيم الرجاء رافعاً  رأسه يجاهد بشجاعة وجرأه في طلب الاستقلال والحرية... قال مصطفى كامل ' لو  نقل قلبي من اليسار إلى اليمين أو تحرك الأهرام من مكانه المكين أو تغير  مجرى [النيل] فلن أتغير عن المبدأ ' ... كل ذلك مقدمة طويلة لعمل أطول  وأعظم فقد تكلمنا مرات عده في عمل يوقظ الأمة من غفوتها ويضرب على الأوتار  الحساسة من القلوب ويستثير ما كمن في الصدور. ولكن كل ذلك لم يدخل في حيز  العمل إلى الآن" .(خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ٤/٩/١٩٣٥).   وبعد ذلك بشهرين وفور صدور تصريح  "صمويل هور" – وزير الخارجية البريطانية – في ٩ نوفمبر١٩٣٥ معلناً رفض  بريطانيا لعودة الحياة الدستورية في مصر، اندلعت مظاهرات الطلبة والعمال في  البلاد، وقاد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٣ نوفمبر مظاهرة من تلاميذ المدارس  الثانوية واجهتها قوة من البوليس الإنجليزي فأصيب جمال بجرح في جبينه سببته  رصاصة مزقت الجلد ولكنها لم تنفذ إلى الرأس، وأسرع به زملاؤه إلى دار  جريدة الجهاد التي تصادف وقوع الحادث بجوارها ونشر اسمه في العدد الذي صدر  صباح اليوم التالي بين أسماء الجرحى. (مجلة الجهاد ١٩٣٥).  وعن آثار أحداث تلك الفترة في نفسية جمال عبد الناصر قال في كلمة له في  جامعة القاهرة في ١٥ نوفمبر ١٩٥٢: "وقد تركت إصابتي أثراً عزيزاً لا يزال  يعلو وجهي فيذكرني كل يوم بالواجب الوطني الملقى على كاهلي كفرد من أبناء  هذا الوطن العزيز. وفى هذا اليوم وقع صريع الظلم والاحتلال المرحوم عبد  المجيد مرسى فأنساني ما أنا مصاب به، ورسخ في نفسي أن على واجباً أفنى في  سبيله أو أكون أحد العاملين في تحقيقه حتى يتحقق؛ وهذا الواجب هو تحرير  الوطن من الاستعمار، وتحقيق سيادة الشعب. وتوالى بعد ذلك سقوط الشهداء  صرعى؛ فازداد إيماني بالعمل على تحقيق حرية مصر".  وتحت الضغط الشعبي وخاصة من جانب الطلبة والعمال صدر مرسوم ملكي في ١٢ ديسمبر ١٩٣٥ بعودة دستور ١٩٢٣.  وقد انضم جمال عبد الناصر في هذا الوقت إلى وفود الطلبة التي كانت تسعى  إلى بيوت الزعماء تطلب منهم أن يتحدوا من أجل مصر، وقد تألفت الجبهة  الوطنية سنة ١٩٣٦ بالفعل على أثر هذه الجهود.  وقد كتب جمال في فترة الفوران هذه خطاباً إلى حسن النشار في ٢ سبتمبر  ١٩٣٥ قال فيه: "يقول الله تعالى: وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة، فأين تلك  القوة التي نستعد بها لهم؛ إن الموقف اليوم دقيق ومصر في موقف أدق...". ووصف جمال عبد الناصر شعوره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة" فقال: "وفى تلك  الأيام قدت مظاهرة في مدرسة النهضة، وصرخت من أعماقي بطلب الاستقلال التام،  وصرخ ورائي كثيرون، ولكن صراخنا ضاع هباء وبددته الرياح أصداء واهية لا  تحرك الجبال ولا تحطم الصخور". إلا أن اتحاد الزعماء السياسيين على كلمة واحدة كان فجيعة لإيمان جمال  عبد الناصر، على حد تعبيره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة"، فإن الكلمة الواحدة  التي اجتمعوا عليها كانت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ التي قننت الاحتلال، فنصت على أن تبقى  في مصر قواعد عسكرية لحماية وادي النيل وقناة السويس من أي اعتداء، وفى  حال وقوع حرب تكون الأراضي المصرية بموانيها ومطاراتها وطرق مواصلاتها تحت  تصرف بريطانيا، كما نصت المعاهدة على بقاء الحكم الثنائي في السودان.  وكان من نتيجة النشاط السياسي المكثف لجمال عبد الناصر في هذه الفترة  الذي رصدته تقارير البوليس أن قررت مدرسة النهضة فصله بتهمة تحريضه الطلبة  على الثورة، إلا أن زملائه ثاروا وأعلنوا الإضراب العام وهددوا بحرق  المدرسة فتراجع ناظر المدرسة في قراره. ومنذ المظاهرة الأولى التي اشترك فيها جمال عبد الناصر بالإسكندرية شغلت  السياسة كل وقته، وتجول بين التيارات السياسية التي كانت موجودة في هذا  الوقت فانضم إلى مصر الفتاة لمدى عامين، ثم انصرف عنها بعد أن اكتشف أنها  لا تحقق شيئاً، كما كانت له اتصالات متعددة بالإخوان المسلمين إلا أنه قد  عزف عن الانضمام لأي من الجماعات أو الأحزاب القائمة لأنه لم يقتنع بجدوى  أياً منها ،"فلم يكن هناك حزب مثالي يضم جميع العناصر لتحقيق الأهداف  الوطنية". كذلك  فإنه وهو طالب في المرحلة الثانوية بدأ الوعي العربي يتسلل إلى تفكيره،  فكان يخرج مع زملائه كل عام في الثاني من شهر نوفمبر احتجاجاً على وعد  "بلفور" الذي منحت به بريطانيا لليهود وطناً في فلسطين على حساب أصحابه  الشرعيين. جمال عبد الناصر ضابطاً:      
 لما  أتم جمال عبد الناصر دراسته  الثانوية وحصل على البكالوريا في القسم الأدبي  قرر الالتحاق بالجيش، ولقد  أيقن بعد التجربة التي مر بها في العمل السياسي  واتصالاته برجال السياسة  والأحزاب التي أثارت اشمئزازه منهم أن تحرير مصر  لن يتم بالخطب بل يجب أن  تقابل القوة بالقوة والاحتلال العسكري بجيش وطني.
 تقدم  جمال عبد الناصر  إلى الكلية الحربية فنجح في الكشف الطبي ولكنه سقط في كشف  الهيئة لأنه  حفيد فلاح من بني مر وابن موظف بسيط لا يملك شيئاً، ولأنه  اشترك في  مظاهرات ١٩٣٥، ولأنه لا يملك واسطة.
 ولما  رفضت الكلية  الحربية قبول جمال، تقدم في أكتوبر ١٩٣٦ إلى كلية الحقوق في  جامعة القاهرة  ومكث فيها ستة أشهر إلى أن عقدت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ واتجهت النية  إلى زيادة عدد  ضباط الجيش المصري من الشباب بصرف النظر عن طبقتهم  الاجتماعية أو ثروتهم،  فقبلت الكلية الحربية دفعة في خريف ١٩٣٦ وأعلنت  وزارة الحربية عن حاجتها  لدفعة ثانية، فتقدم جمال مرة ثانية للكلية الحربية  ولكنه توصل إلى مقابلة  وكيل وزارة الحربية اللواء إبراهيم خيري الذي أعجب  بصراحته ووطنيته  وإصراره على أن يصبح ضابطاً فوافق على دخوله في الدورة  التالية؛ أي في  مارس ١٩٣٧.
 لقد وضع جمال عبد  الناصر  أمامه هدفاً واضحاً في الكلية الحربية وهو "أن يصبح ضابطاً ذا كفاية  وأن  يكتسب المعرفة والصفات التي تسمح له بأن يصبح قائداً"، وفعلاً أصبح  "رئيس  فريق"، وأسندت إليه منذ أوائل ١٩٣٨ مهمة تأهيل الطلبة المستجدين  الذين كان  من بينهم عبد الحكيم عامر. وطوال فترة الكلية لم يوقع على جمال  أي جزاء،  كما رقى إلى رتبة أومباشى طالب.  
 تخرج  جمال عبد الناصر من الكلية  الحربية بعد مرور ١٧ شهراً، أي في يوليه ١٩٣٨،  فقد جرى استعجال تخريج  دفعات الضباط في ذلك الوقت لتوفير عدد كافي من  الضباط المصريين لسد الفراغ  الذي تركه انتقال القوات البريطانية إلى منطقة  قناة السويس.
 وقد كانت مكتبة الكلية  الحربية  غنية بالكتب القيمة، فمن لائحة الاستعارة تبين أن جمال قرأ عن سير  عظماء  التاريخ مثل "بونابرت" و"الإسكندر" و"جاليباردى" و"بسمارك" و"مصطفى  كمال  أتاتورك" و"هندنبرج" و"تشرشل" و"فوش". كما قرأ الكتب التي تعالج  شئون الشرق  الأوسط والسودان ومشكلات الدول التي على البحر المتوسط  والتاريخ العسكري.  وكذلك قرأ عن الحرب العالمية الأولى وعن حملة فلسطين،  وعن تاريخ ثورة ١٩١٩.(الكتب التى كان يقرأها عبد الناصر فى الكلية الحربية). 
 التحق  جمال عبد الناصر  فور تخرجه بسلاح المشاة ونقل إلى منقباد في الصعيد، وقد  أتاحت له إقامته  هناك أن ينظر بمنظار جديد إلى أوضاع الفلاحين وبؤسهم. وقد  التقى في منقباد  بكل من زكريا محيى الدين وأنور السادات.
 وفى  عام ١٩٣٩ طلب جمال  عبد الناصر نقله إلى السودان، فخدم في الخرطوم وفى جبل  الأولياء، وهناك  قابل زكريا محيى الدين وعبد الحكيم عامر. وفى مايو ١٩٤٠  رقى إلى رتبة  الملازم أول.    
 لقد  كان الجيش المصري حتى ذلك  الوقت جيشاً غير مقاتل، وكان من مصلحة  البريطانيين أن يبقوه على هذا  الوضع، ولكن بدأت تدخل الجيش طبقة جديدة من  الضباط الذين كانوا ينظرون إلى  مستقبلهم في الجيش كجزء من جهاد أكبر لتحرير  شعبهم. وقد ذهب جمال إلى  منقباد تملؤه المثل العليا، ولكنه ورفقائه أصيبوا  بخيبة الأمل فقد كان  معظم الضباط "عديمي الكفاءة وفاسدين"، ومن هنا اتجه  تفكيره إلى إصلاح  الجيش وتطهيره من الفساد. وقد كتب لصديقه حسن النشار في  ١٩٤١ من جبل  الأولياء بالسودان: "على العموم يا حسن أنا مش عارف ألاقيها  منين واللا  منين.. هنا في عملي كل عيبي إني دغرى لا أعرف الملق ولا الكلمات  الحلوة  ولا التمسح بالأذيال.   
    شخص  هذه صفاته يحترم  من الجميع ولكن.. الرؤساء. الرؤساء يا حسن يسوءهم ذلك  الذي لا يسبح  بحمدهم.. يسوءهم ذلك الذي لا يتملق إليهم.. فهذه كبرياء وهم  شبوا على  الذلة في كنف الاستعمار.. يقولون.. كما كنا يجب أن يكونوا. كما  رأينا يجب  أن يروا.. والويل كل الويل لذلك... الذي تأبى نفسه السير على  منوالهم...  ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول إن هذا الجيل الجديد قد أفسده الجيل  القديم  متملقاً.. ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول أننا نسير إلى الهاوية – الرياء –   النفاق الملق - تفشى في الأصاغر نتيجة لمعاملة الكبار. أما أنا فقد صمدت   ولازلت، ولذلك تجدني في عداء مستحكم مستمر مع هؤلاء الكبار...". (خطاب عبد   الناصر لحسن النشار..١٩٤١ ... ينشر لأول مرة) وفى   نهاية عام ١٩٤١ بينما كان "روميل" يتقدم نحو الحدود المصرية الغربية عاد   جمال عبد الناصر إلى مصر ونقل إلى كتيبة بريطانية تعسكر خلف خطوط القتال   بالقرب من العلمين.
 ويذكر جمال عبد الناصر:  "في  هذه المرحلة رسخت فكرة الثورة في ذهني رسوخاً تاماً، أما السبيل إلى   تحقيقها فكانت لا تزال بحاجة إلى دراسة، وكنت يومئذ لا أزال أتحسس طريقي   إلى ذلك، وكان معظم جهدي في ذلك الوقت يتجه إلى تجميع عدد كبير من الضباط   الشبان الذين أشعر أنهم يؤمنون في قراراتهم بصالح الوطن؛ فبهذا وحده كنا   نستطيع أن نتحرك حول محور واحد هو خدمة هذه القضية المشتركة".
 وأثناء  وجوده في العلمين  جرت أحداث ٤ فبراير ١٩٤٢ حينما توجه السفير البريطاني –  "السير مايلز  لامسبون" – ليقابل الملك فاروق بسراي عابدين في القاهرة بعد  أن حاصر القصر  بالدبابات البريطانية، وسلم الملك إنذاراً يخيره فيه بين  إسناد رئاسة  الوزراء إلى مصطفى النحاس مع إعطائه الحق في تشكيل مجلس وزراء  متعاون مع  بريطانيا وبين الخلع، وقد سلم الملك بلا قيد ولا شرط.
 ويذكر  جمال عبد الناصر  أنه منذ ذلك التاريخ لم يعد شئ كما كان أبداً، فكتب إلى  صديقه حسن النشار  في ١٦ فبراير ١٩٤٢ يقول: "وصلني جوابك، والحقيقة أن ما به  جعلني أغلى  غلياناً مراً، وكنت على وشك الانفجار من الغيظ، ولكن ما العمل  بعد أن وقعت  الواقعة وقبلناها مستسلمين خاضعين خائفين. والحقيقة أنى أعتقد  أن  الإنجليز كانوا يلعبون بورقة واحده في يدهم بغرض التهديد فقط، ولكن لو   كانوا أحسوا أن بعض المصريين ينوون التضحية بدمائهم ويقابلوا القوة بالقوة   لانسحبوا كأي امرأة من العاهرات. 
 أما نحن. أما  الجيش فقد  كان لهذا الحادث تأثير جديد على الوضع والإحساس فيه، فبعد أن كنت  ترى  الضباط لا يتكلمون إلا عن النساء واللهو، أصبحوا يتكلمون عن التضحية   والاستعداد لبذل النفوس في سبيل الكرامة. 
  وأصبحت  تراهم وكلهم ندم  لأنهم لم يتدخلوا – مع ضعفهم الظاهر – ويردوا للبلاد  كرامتها ويغسلوها  بالدماء.. ولكن إن غداً لقريب.. حاول البعض بعد الحادث أن  يعملوا شئ بغرض  الانتقام، لكن كان الوقت قد فات أما القلوب فكلها نار  وأسى. عموماً فإن  هذه الحركة أو هذه الطعنة ردت الروح إلى بعض الأجساد  وعرفتهم أن هناك  كرامة يجب أن يستعدوا للدفاع عنها، وكان هذا درساً ولكنه  كان درساً  قاسياً". (خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ١٦/٢/١٩٤٢).
 ررقى  جمال عبد الناصر  إلى رتبة اليوزباشى (نقيب) في ٩ سبتمبر ١٩٤٢. وفى ٧  فبراير ١٩٤٣ عين  مدرساً بالكلية الحربية. ومن قائمة مطالعاته في هذه الفترة  يتضح أنه قرأ  لكبار المؤلفين العسكريين من أمثال "ليدل هارت"  و"كلاوزفيتز"، كما قرأ  مؤلفات الساسة والكتاب السياسيين مثل "كرومويل"  و"تشرشل". وفى هذه الفترة  كان جمال عبد الناصر يعد العدة للالتحاق بمدرسة  أركان حرب. 
 وفى ٢٩ يونيه ١٩٤٤ تزوج  جمال عبد  الناصر من تحية محمد كاظم – ابنة تاجر من رعايا إيران – كان قد  تعرف على  عائلتها عن طريق عمه خليل حسين، وقد أنجب ابنتيه هدى ومنى وثلاثة  أبناء هم  خالد وعبد الحميد وعبد الحكيم. لعبت تحية دوراً هاماً في حياته  خاصة في  مرحلة الإعداد للثورة واستكمال خلايا تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، فقد  تحملت  أعباء أسرته الصغيرة - هدى ومنى - عندما كان في حرب فلسطين، كما  ساعدته في  إخفاء السلاح حين كان يدرب الفدائيين المصريين للعمل ضد القاعدة  البريطانية  في قناة السويس في ١٩٥١، ١٩٥٢. تنظيم الضباط الأحرار:        
 شهد  عام ١٩٤٥ انتهاء الحرب  العالمية الثانية وبداية حركة الضباط الأحرار،  ويقول جمال عبد الناصر في  حديثة إلى "دافيد مورجان": "وقد ركزت حتى ١٩٤٨  على تأليف نواة من الناس  الذين بلغ استياؤهم من مجرى الأمور في مصر مبلغ  استيائي، والذين توفرت  لديهم الشجاعة الكافية والتصميم الكافي للإقدام على  التغيير اللازم. وكنا  يومئذ جماعة صغيرة من الأصدقاء المخلصين نحاول أن  نخرج مثلنا العليا  العامة في هدف مشترك وفى خطة مشتركة".
 وعقب  صدور قرار تقسيم  فلسطين في سبتمبر ١٩٤٧ عقد الضباط الأحرار اجتماعاً  واعتبروا أن اللحظة  جاءت للدفاع عن حقوق العرب ضد هذا الانتهاك للكرامة  الإنسانية والعدالة  الدولية، واستقر رأيهم على مساعدة المقاومة في فلسطين.
 وفى  اليوم التالي ذهب  جمال عبد الناصر إلى مفتى فلسطين الذي كان لاجئاً يقيم  في مصر الجديدة  فعرض عليه خدماته وخدمات جماعته الصغيرة كمدربين لفرقة  المتطوعين  وكمقاتلين معها. وقد أجابه المفتى بأنه لا يستطيع أن يقبل العرض  دون  موافقة الحكومة المصرية. وبعد بضعة أيام رفض العرض فتقدم بطلب إجازة  حتى  يتمكن من الانضمام إلى المتطوعين، لكن قبل أن يبت في طلبه أمرت الحكومة   المصرية الجيش رسمياً بالاشتراك في الحرب. فسافر جمال إلى فلسطين في ١٦   مايو ١٩٤٨، بعد أن كان قد رقى إلى رتبة صاغ (رائد) في أوائل عام ١٩٤٨.
 لقد  كان لتجربة حرب  فلسطين آثاراً بعيدة على جمال عبد الناصر فعلى حد قولة:  "فلم يكن هناك  تنسيق بين الجيوش العربية، وكان عمل القيادة على أعلى مستوى  في حكم  المعدوم، وتبين أن أسلحتنا في كثير من الحالات أسلحة فاسدة، وفى أوج   القتال صدرت الأوامر لسلاح المهندسين ببناء شاليه للاستجمام في غزه للملك   فاروق.
 وقد بدا أن القيادة  العليا كانت مهمتها  شيئاً واحداً هو احتلال أوسع رقعة ممكنة من الأرض بغض  النظر عن قيمتها  الإستراتيجية، وبغض النظر عما إذا كانت تضعف مركزنا العام  في القدرة على  إلحاق الهزيمة بالعدو خلال المعركة أم لا. 
 وقد كنت شديد الاستياء من ضباط الفوتيلات أو محاربي المكاتب الذين لم تكن لديهم أية فكرة عن ميادين القتال أو عن آلام المقاتلين.
 وجاءت  القطرة الأخيرة  التي طفح بعدها الكيل حين صدرت الأوامر إلىّ بأن أقود قوة  من كتيبة المشاة  السادسة إلى عراق سويدان التي كان الإسرائيليون يهاجمونها،  وقبل أن أبدأ  في التحرك نشرت تحركاتنا كاملة في صحف القاهرة. ثم كان حصار  الفالوجا الذي  عشت معاركه؛ حيث ظلت القوات المصرية تقاوم رغم أن القوات  الإسرائيلية  كانت تفوقها كثيراً من ناحية العدد حتى انتهت الحرب بالهدنة  التي فرضتها  الأمم المتحدة " في ٢٤ فبراير ١٩٤٩.
 وقد  جرح جمال عبد الناصر  مرتين أثناء حرب فلسطين ونقل إلى المستشفى. ونظراً  للدور المتميز الذي  قام به خلال المعركة فإنه منح نيشان "النجمة العسكرية"  في عام ١٩٤٩.
 وبعد رجوعه إلى القاهرة  أصبح جمال  عبد الناصر واثقاً أن المعركة الحقيقية هي في مصر، فبينما كان  ورفاقه  يحاربون في فلسطين كان السياسيون المصريون يكدسون الأموال من أرباح  الأسلحة  الفاسدة التي اشتروها رخيصة وباعوها للجيش. 
 وقد  أصبح مقتنعاً أنه من  الضروري تركيز الجهود لضرب أسرة محمد على؛ فكان الملك  فاروق هو هدف تنظيم  الضباط الأحرار منذ نهاية ١٩٤٨ وحتى ١٩٥٢.
 ووقد كان في نية جمال عبد الناصر القيام بالثورة في ١٩٥٥، لكن الحوادث أملت عليه قرار القيام بالثورة قبل ذلك بكثير.
 وبعد  عودته من فلسطين  عين جمال عبد الناصر مدرساً في كلية أركان حرب التي كان  قد نجح في  امتحانها بتفوق في ١٢ مايو ١٩٤٨. وبدأ من جديد نشاط الضباط  الأحرار وتألفت  لجنة تنفيذية بقيادة جمال عبد الناصر، وتضم كمال الدين حسين  وعبد الحكيم  عامر وحسين إبراهيم وصلاح سالم وعبد اللطيف البغدادي وخالد  محيى الدين  وأنور السادات وحسين الشافعي وزكريا محيى الدين وجمال سالم، وهى  اللجنة  التي أصبحت مجلس الثورة فيما بعد عام ١٩٥٠، ١٩٥١.
 وفى  ٨ مايو ١٩٥١ رقى  جمال عبد الناصر إلى رتبة البكباشى (مقدم) وفى نفس العام  اشترك مع رفاقه  من الضباط الأحرار سراً في حرب الفدائيين ضد القوات  البريطانية في منطقة  القناة التي استمرت حتى بداية ١٩٥٢، وذلك بتدريب  المتطوعين وتوريد السلاح  الذي كان يتم في إطار الدعوى للكفاح المسلح من  جانب الشباب من كافة  الاتجاهات السياسية والذي كان يتم خارج الإطار  الحكومي.
 وإزاء تطورات الحوادث  العنيفة  المتوالية في بداية عام ١٩٥٢ اتجه تفكير الضباط الأحرار إلى  الاغتيالات  السياسية لأقطاب النظام القديم على أنه الحل الوحيد. وفعلاً  بدئوا باللواء  حسين سرى عامر - أحد قواد الجيش الذين تورطوا في خدمة مصالح  القصر – إلا  أنه نجا من الموت، وكانت محاولة الاغتيال تلك هي الأولى  والأخيرة التي  اشترك فيها جمال عبد الناصر، فقد وافقه الجميع على العدول  عن هذا الاتجاه،  وصرف الجهود إلى تغيير ثوري إيجابي.
 ومع بداية  مرحلة التعبئة  الثورية، صدرت منشورات الضباط الأحرار التي كانت تطبع وتوزع  سراً. والتي  دعت إلى إعادة تنظيم الجيش وتسليحه وتدريبه بجدية بدلاً من  اقتصاره على  الحفلات والاستعراضات، كما دعت الحكام إلى الكف عن تبذير ثروات  البلاد  ورفع مستوى معيشة الطبقات الفقيرة، وانتقدت الاتجار في الرتب  والنياشين.  وفى تلك الفترة اتسعت فضيحة الأسلحة الفاسدة إلى جانب فضائح  اقتصادية  تورطت فيها حكومة الوفد. 
 ثم حدث حريق  القاهرة في  ٢٦ يناير ١٩٥٢ بعد اندلاع المظاهرات في القاهرة احتجاجاً على  مذبحة رجال  البوليس بالإسماعيلية التي ارتكبتها القوات العسكرية البريطانية  في اليوم  السابق، والتي قتل فيها ٤٦ شرطياً وجرح ٧٢. لقد أشعلت الحرائق في  القاهرة  ولم تتخذ السلطات أي إجراء ولم تصدر الأوامر للجيش بالنزول إلى  العاصمة  إلا في العصر بعد أن دمرت النار أربعمائة مبنى، وتركت ١٢ ألف شخص  بلا  مأوى، وقد بلغت الخسائر ٢٢ مليون جنيهاً. 
 وفى  ذلك الوقت كان يجرى  صراعاً سافراً بين الضباط الأحرار وبين الملك فاروق  فيما عرف بأزمة  انتخابات نادي ضباط الجيش. حيث رشح الملك اللواء حسين سرى  عامر المكروه من  ضباط الجيش ليرأس اللجنة التنفيذية للنادي، وقرر الضباط  الأحرار أن  يقدموا قائمة مرشحيهم وعلى رأسهم اللواء محمد نجيب للرياسة، وقد  تم  انتخابه بأغلبية كبرى وبرغم إلغاء الانتخاب بتعليمات من الملك شخصياً،  إلا  أنه كان قد ثبت للضباط الأحرار أن الجيش معهم يؤيدهم ضد الملك، فقرر  جمال  عبد الناصر – رئيس الهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار – تقديم موعد  الثورة  التي كان محدداً لها قبل ذلك عام ١٩٥٥، وتحرك الجيش ليلة ٢٣ يوليو  ١٩٥٢  وتم احتلال مبنى قيادة الجيش بكوبري القبة وإلقاء القبض على قادة  الجيش  الذين كانوا مجتمعين لبحث مواجهة حركة الضباط الأحرار بعد أن تسرب  خبر  عنها .
 وبعد نجاح حركة الجيش قدم  محمد نجيب  على أنه قائد الثورة - وكان الضباط الأحرار قد فاتحوه قبلها  بشهرين في  احتمال انضمامه إليهم إذا ما نجحت المحاولة - إلا أن السلطة  الفعلية كانت  في يد مجلس قيادة الثورة الذي كان يرأسه جمال عبد الناصر حتى  ٢٥ أغسطس ١٩٥٢  عندما صدر قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة بضم محمد نجيب إلى  عضوية المجلس  وأسندت إليه رئاسته بعد أن تنازل له عنها جمال عبد الناصر.  بيان الثورة:           
وفى صباح يوم ٢٣ يوليه وبعد احتلال دار الإذاعة تمت إذاعة بيان الثورة التالي: 
 "اجتازت مصر فترة عصيبة  في تاريخها الأخير من الرشوة والفساد وعدم استقرار الحكم، وقد كان لكل هذه  العوامل تأثير كبير على الجيش، وتسبب المرتشون والمغرضون في هزيمتنا في حرب  فلسطين، وأما فترة ما بعد الحرب فقد تضافرت فيها عوامل الفساد، وتآمر  الخونة على الجيش، وتولى أمره إما جاهل أو فاسد حتى تصبح مصر بلا جيش  يحميها، وعلى ذلك فقد قمنا بتطهير أنفسنا، وتولى أمرنا في داخل الجيش رجال  نثق في قدرتهم وفى خُلقهم وفى وطنيتهم، ولا بد أن مصر كلها ستتلقى هذا  الخبر بالابتهاج والترحيب. 
 أما من رأينا اعتقالهم من  رجال الجيش السابقين فهؤلاء لن ينالهم ضرر، وسيطلق سراحهم في الوقت  المناسب، وإني أؤكد للشعب المصري أن الجيش اليوم كله أصبح يعمل لصالح الوطن  في ظل الدستور مجرداً من أية غاية، وأنتهز هذه الفرصة فأطلب من الشعب ألا  يسمح لأحد من الخونة بأن يلجأ لأعمال التخريب أو العنف؛ لأن هذا ليس في  صالح مصر، وإن أي عمل من هذا القبيل سيقابل بشدة لم يسبق لها مثيل وسيلقى  فاعله جزاء الخائن في الحال، وسيقوم الجيش بواجبه هذا متعاوناً مع البوليس،  وإني أطمئن إخواننا الأجانب على مصالحهم وأرواحهم وأموالهم، ويعتبر الجيش  نفسه مسئولاً عنهم، والله ولى التوفيق".
 وبعد نجاح الثورة بثلاثة  أيام – أي في ٢٦ يوليه – أجبر الملك فاروق على التنازل عن العرش لابنه أحمد  فؤاد ومغادرة البلاد. وفى اليوم التالي أعيد انتخاب جمال عبد الناصر  رئيساً للهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار.
 وفى ١٨ يونيه ١٩٥٣ صدر  قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة بإلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية، وبإسناد رئاسة  الجمهورية إلى محمد نجيب إلى جانب رئاسته للوزارة التي شغلها منذ ٧ سبتمبر  ١٩٥٢، أما جمال عبد الناصر فقد تولى أول منصباً عاماً كنائب رئيس الوزراء  ووزير للداخلية في هذه الوزارة التي تشكلت بعد إعلان الجمهورية. وفى الشهر  التالي ترك جمال عبد الناصر منصب وزير الداخلية – الذي تولاه زكريا محيى  الدين – واحتفظ بمنصب نائب رئيس الوزراء.(قرار المجلس بإلغاء الملكية) .    تعيين جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً لمجلس قيادة الثورة:   
 وفى فبراير ١٩٥٤ استقال محمد  نجيب بعد أن اتسعت الخلافات بينه وبين أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة، وعين جمال  عبد الناصر رئيساً لمجلس قيادة الثورة ورئيساً لمجلس الوزراء. وفيما يلي  البيان الذي أذاعه المجلس بأسباب ذلك الخلاف في ٢٥ فبراير ١٩٥٤:
 "أيها المواطنون 
 "لم يكن هدف الثورة التي  حمل لواءها الجيش يوم ٢٣ يوليه سنة ١٩٥٢ أن يصل فرد أو أفراد إلى حكم أو  سلطان أو أن يحصل كائن من كان على مغنم أو جاه، بل يشهد الله أن هذه الثورة  ما قامت إلا لتمكين المُثل العليا في البلاد بعد أن افتقدتها طويلاً نتيجة  لعهود الفساد والانحلال. 
 لقد قامت في وجه الثورة  منذ اللحظة الأولى عقبات قاسية عولجت بحزم دون نظر إلى مصلحة خاصة لفرد أو  جماعة، وبهذا توطدت أركانها واطرد تقدمها في سبيل بلوغ غاياتها.
 ولا شك أنكم تقدرون خطورة  ما أقيم في وجه الثورة من صعاب، خاصة والبلاد ترزح تحت احتلال المستعمر  الغاصب لجزء من أراضيها، وكانت مهمة مجلس قيادة الثورة في خلال هذه الفترة  غاية في القسوة والخطورة، حمل أفراد المجلس تلك التبعة الملقاة على عاتقهم  ورائدهم الوصول بأمتنا العزيزة إلى بر الأمان مهما كلفهم هذا من جهد وبذل.
 ومما زاد منذ اللحظة  الأولى في قسوة وخطورة هذه التبعة الملقاة على أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة  أنهم كانوا قد قرروا وقت تدبيرهم وتحضيرهم للثورة في الخفاء قبل قيامهم أن  يقدموا للشعب قائداً للثورة من غير أعضاء مجلس قيادتهم وكلهم من الشبان،  واختاروا فعلاً فيما بينهم اللواء أركان حرب محمد نجيب ليقدم قائداً  للثورة، وكان بعيداً عن صفوفهم، وهذا أمر طبيعي للتفاوت الكبير بين رتبته  ورتبهم، وسنه وسنهم، وكان رائدهم في هذا الاختيار سمعته الحسنة الطيبة وعدم  تلوثه بفساد قادة ذلك العهد.
 وقد أخطر سيادته بأمر ذلك الاختيار قبل قيام الثورة بشهرين اثنين ووافق على ذلك. 
 وما أن علم سيادته بقيام  الثورة عن طريق مكالمة تليفونية بين وزير الحربية فى ذلك الوقت السيد مرتضى  المراغى وبينه وفى منزله حتى قام إلى مبنى قيادة الثورة واجتمع برجالها  فور تسلمهم لزمام الأمور. 
 ومنذ تلك اللحظة أصبح  الموقف دقيقاً؛ إذ أن أعمال ومناقشات مجلس قيادة الثورة استمرت أكثر من شهر  بعيدة عن أن يشترك فيها اللواء محمد نجيب إذ أنه حتى ذلك الوقت وعلى وجه  التحديد يوم ٢٥ أغسطس سنة ١٩٥٢ لم يكن سيادته قد ضم إلى أعضاء مجلس الثورة.    
 وقد صدر قرار المجلس فى ذلك  اليوم بضمه لعضويته كما صدر قرار بأن تسند إليه رئاسة المجلس بعد أن تنازل  له عنها البكباشى أركان حرب جمال عبد الناصر الذى جدد انتخابه بواسطة  المجلس قبل قيام الثورة كرئيس للمجلس لمدة عام ينتهى فى أخر أكتوبر سنة  ١٩٥٢. 
 نتيجة لذلك الموقف الشاذ  ظل اللواء محمد نجيب يعانى أزمة نفسية عانينا منها الكثير رغم قيامنا  جميعاً بإظهاره للعالم أجمع بمظهر الرئيس الفعلى والقائد الحقيقى للثورة  ومجلسها مع المحافظة على كافة مظاهر تلك القيادة. 
 وبعد أقل من ستة شهور بدأ  سيادته يطلب بين وقت وآخر من المجلس منحه سلطات تفوق سلطة العضو العادى  بالمجلس، ولم يقبل المجلس مطلقاً أن يحيد عن لائحته التى وضعت قبل الثورة  بسنين طويلة إذ تقضى بمساواة كافة الأعضاء بما فيهم الرئيس فى السلطة، فقط  إذا تساوت الأصوات عند أخذها بين فريقين فى المجلس فترجح الكفة التى يقف  الرئيس بجانبها. 
 ورغم تعيين سيادته رئيساً  للجمهورية مع احتفاظه برئاسة مجلس الوزراء ورئاسته للمؤتمر المشترك إلا  أنه لم ينفك يصر ويطلب بين وقت وأخر أن تكون له اختصاصات تفوق اختصاصات  المجلس، وكان إصرارنا على الرفض الكلى لكى نكفل أقصى الضمانات لتوزيع سلطة  السيادة فى الدولة على أعضاء المجلس مجتمعين. 
 وأخيراً تقدم سيادته بطلبات محددة وهى: 
 أن تكون له سلطة حق  الاعتراض على أى قرار يجمع عليه أعضاء المجلس، علماً بأن لائحة المجلس توجب  إصدار أى قرار يوافق عليه أغلبية الأعضاء. 
 كما طلب أن يباشر سلطة  تعيين الوزراء وعزلهم وكذا سلطة الموافقة على ترقية وعزل الضباط وحتى  تنقلاتهم؛ أى أنه طالب إجمالاً بسلطة فردية مطلقة. 
 ولقد حاولنا بكافة الطرق  الممكنة طوال الشهور العشرة الماضية أن نقنعه بالرجوع عن طلباته هذه التى  تعود بالبلاد إلى حكم الفرد المطلق، وهو ما لا يمكن نرضاه لثورتنا، ولكننا  عجزنا عن إقناعه عجزاً تاماً وتوالت اعتكافاته بين وقت وأخر حتى يجبرنا على  الموافقة على طلباته هذه، إلى أن وضعنا منذ أيام ثلاثة أمام أمر واقع  مقدماً استقالته وهو يعلم أن أى شقاق يحدث فى المجلس فى مثل هذه الظروف لا  تؤمن عواقبه. 
 أيها المواطنون 
 لقد احتمل أعضاء المجلس هذا الضغط المستمر فى وقت يجابهون فيه المشاكل القاسية التى تواجه البلاد والتى ورثتها عن العهود البائدة. 
 يحدث كل ذلك والبلاد  تكافح كفاح المستميت ضد مغتصب فى مصر والسودان وضد عدو غادر يرابط على  حدودها مع خوضها معركة اقتصادية مريرة وإصلاحاً لأداة الحكم وزيادة الإنتاج  إلى أخر تلك المعارك التى خاضتها الثورة ووطدت أقدامها بقوة فى أكثر من  ميدان من ميادينها. 
 واليوم قرر مجلس قيادة الثورة بالإجماع ما يلى: 
 أولاً: قبول الاستقالة المقدمة من اللواء أركان حرب محمد نجيب من جميع الوظائف التى يشغلها. 
 ثانياً:  يستمر مجلس قيادة الثورة بقيادة البكباشى أركان حرب جمال عبد الناصر فى  تولى كافة سلطاته الحالية إلى أن تحقق الثورة أهم أهدافها وهو إجلاء  المستعمر عن أرض الوطن.  
 ثالثاً: تعيين البكباشى أركان حرب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً لمجلس الوزراء. 
 ونعود فنكرر أن تلك الثورة  ستستمر حريصة على مُثلها العليا مهما أحاطت بها من عقبات وصعاب، والله كفيل  برعايتها إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير، والله ولى التوفيق". 
 وسرعان ما تم تدارك مظاهر ذلك الخلاف فقبل مجلس قيادة الثورة عودة محمد نجيب إلى رئاسة الجمهورية في بيان صدر في ٢٧ فبراير ١٩٥٤.
 ثم بدأت بعد ذلك أحداث  الشغب التي دبرتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي أصدر مجلس قيادة الثورة  قراراً مسبقاً بحلها في ١٤ يناير ١٩٥٤، (قرار المجلس بحل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين) وقد تورط أيضاً بعض عناصر النظام القديم في هذه الأحداث. 
  ووقد تجلى الصراع داخل  مجلس قيادة الثورة في هذه الفترة في القرارات التي صدرت عنه وفيها تراجعاً  عن المضى في الثورة، فأولاً ألغيت الفترة الانتقالية التي حددت بثلاث  سنوات، وتقرر في ٥ مارس ١٩٥٤ اتخاذ الإجراءات فوراً لعقد جمعية تأسيسية  تنتخب بالاقتراع العام المباشر على أن تجتمع في يوليه ١٩٥٤ وتقوم بمناقشة  مشروع الدستور الجديد وإقراره والقيام بمهمة البرلمان إلى الوقت الذي يتم  فيه عقد البرلمان الجديد وفقاً لأحكام الدستور الذي ستقره الجمعية  التأسيسية. وفى نفس الوقت تقرر إلغاء الأحكام العرفية والرقابة على الصحافة  والنشر.
 وثانياً: قرر مجلس قيادة  الثورة تعيين محمد نجيب رئيساً للمجلس ورئيساً لمجلس الوزراء بعد أن تنحى  جمال عبد الناصر عن رئاسة الوزارة وعاد نائباً لرئيس مجلس قيادة الثورة. 
 وأخيراً قرر مجلس قيادة  الثورة في ٢٥ مارس ١٩٥٤ السماح بقيام الأحزاب وحل مجلس قيادة الثورة يوم ٢٤  يوليه ١٩٥٤ أي في يوم انتخاب الجمعية التأسيسية. (قرار المجلس بالسماح  بقيام أحزاب). 
  وبالرغم من إلغاء مجلس  قيادة الثورة لتلك القرارات في ٢٩ مارس ١٩٥٤ (قرار المجلس بإرجاء تنفيذ  قرارات ٢٥ مارس ١٩٥٤) إلا أن الأزمة التي حدثت في مجلس قيادة الثورة أحدثت  انقساماً داخله بين محمد نجيب يؤيده خالد محيى الدين وبين جمال عبد الناصر  وباقي الأعضاء.
 وقد انعكس هذا الصراع على  الجيش، كما حاول السياسيون استغلاله وخاصة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار  الأحزاب القديمة الذين كانوا فى صف نجيب وعلى اتصال به. 
 وفى ١٧ أبريل ١٩٥٤ تولى  جمال عبد الناصر رئاسة مجلس الوزراء واقتصر محمد نجيب على رئاسة الجمهورية  إلى أن جرت محاولة لاغتيال جمال عبد الناصر على يد الإخوان المسلمين عندما  أطلق عليه الرصاص أحد أعضاء الجماعة وهو يخطب في ميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية  في ٢٦ أكتوبر ١٩٥٤، وثبت من التحقيقات مع الإخوان المسلمين أن محمد نجيب  كان على اتصال بهم وأنه كان معتزماً تأييدهم إذا ما نجحوا في قلب نظام  الحكم. وهنا قرر مجلس قيادة الثورة في ١٤ نوفمبر ١٩٥٤ إعفاء محمد نجيب من  جميع مناصبه على أن يبقى منصب رئيس الجمهورية شاغراً وأن يستمر مجلس قيادة  الثورة في تولى كافة سلطاته بقيادة جمال عبد الناصر.             
 وفى ٢٤ يونيه ١٩٥٦ انتخب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية بالاستفتاء الشعبي وفقاً لدستور ١٦ يناير ١٩٥٦ ـ أول دستور للثورة. 
 وفى ٢٢ فبراير ١٩٥٨ أصبح  جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة بعد إعلان الوحدة بين  مصر وسوريا، وذلك حتى مؤامرة الانفصال التي قام بها أفراد من الجيش السوري  في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٦١.    
   وظل جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة حتى رحل في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٧٠.         _

----------


## البوب شريف

_محمد أنور السادات أو أنور السادات الرئيس الثالث لجمهورية مصر العربية  بطل الحرب والسلام     حيث  استمر حكمه ما بين عامي 1970 و1981 م، عقب استلامه الرئاسة بعد وفاةالرئيس  جمال عبد الناصر في 28 من ديسمبر 1970، كان أحد ضباط الجيش المصريوأحد  المساهمين بثورة يوليو 1952 م، كما قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكزالقوى  المسيطرة على الحكم وهم من رجالات عبد الناصر ونظام حكمه. كما قادحرب  أكتوبر 1973 م. أعاد الأحزاب السياسية لمصر بعد أن ألغيت بعد قيامالثورة  المصرية, أسس الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي وترأسه وشارك في تأسيس حزبالعمل  الاشتراكي , انتهى حكمه باغتياله أثناء الاحتفال بذكرى حرب 6 أكتوبرفي عام  1981 م، إذ قام خالد الاسلامبولي وآخرون بإطلاق النار عليه أثناءالاستعراض  العسكري في الاحتفال وهو جالس في المنصة. ويعد أنور الساداتواحد من أهم  الزعماء المصريين والعرب في التاريخ الحديث .   ويعتبر السادات ثالث رئيس جمهوريه مصري إذ أن قيام ثوره الثالث و  العشرينمن يوليو قد أدى إلى تحول مصر من الملكية إلى الجمهورية و تولى  رئاساتهاالرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب كأول رئيس مصري خلفه بعد ذلك الزعيم  الراحل جمالعبد الناصر ومن ثم خلفه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات.     الساداتمواليد الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر 1918 في قرية ميت أبو الكوم  محافظهالمنوفية , في أسره مكونه من 13 أخ وأخت لأم سودانيه وأب مصري  (والدالسادات تزوج 3 مرات - شجره العائلة وكان يعمل كاتب في المستشفى  العسكريالخاصة بالجيش المصري في السودان- وفى عام 1925 عاد والد السادات  منالسودان في أعقاب مقتل السردار الانجيلزى في السودان سيرلى ستاك حيث  كانمن تداعيات هذا الحادث أن فرضت بريطانيا على مصر عوده الجيش المصري  منالسودان وعاد معه والد السادات ) التحق بكتاب القرية , ثم انتقل إلى  مدرسهالأقباط في طوخ , وفى عام 1925 انتقلت أسره السادات للعيش في  القاهرةوالتحق بمدارسها وهى الجمعية الخيرية الاسلاميه , السلطان حسين ,  مدرسهفوائد الأول , رقى المعارف بشبرا       تخرج  السادات في الكلية الحربية عام1938 وانتقل للعمل في منقباد وهناك التقىلأول  مره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر , وعمل بسلاح المشاة ثم سلاح الأشارةوبسبب  اتصالاته بالألمان قبض على السادات وصدر في عام 1942 النطق الملكيالسامي  بالاستغناء عن خدمات اليوزباشي أنور السادات , واقتيد بعد خلعالرتبة  العسكرية إلى سجن الأجانب ومن سجن الأجانب إلى معتقل ماقوسه ثممعتقل  الزيتون قرب القاهرة وهرب من المعتقل عام 1944 وظل مختبئا حتى عام1945 حيث  سقطت الأحكام العرفية وبذلك انتهى اعتقاله حسب القانون , وأثناءفتره  اعتقاله عمل تباعا على عربه لوري كما عمل تباعا ينقل الأحجار منالمراكب  النيلية لاستخدامها في الرصف وفى عام 1945 انتقل إلى بلده أبوكبير في  الشرقية حيث اشترك في شق ترعه الصاوي .  السادات فى قفص الاتهام أثناء نظر قضيه مقتل أمين عثمان   شارك  السادات في جمعيه سريه تقوم بقتل الانجليز , واتهم في قضيه مقتل أمينعثمان  الذي كان يعد أكثر من صديقا للانجليز ومساندا قويا لبقائهم في مصروبعد 31  شهرا بالسجن حكم عليه بالبراءة , والتحق بالعمل الصحفي كما مارسبعض الأعمال  الحرة , وفى الخامس عشر من يناير عام 1950 عاد إلى القواتالمسلحة برتبه  يوزباشي على الرغم من أن زملاؤه في الرتبة كانوا قد سبقوهبرته الصاغ  والبكباشي , رقى إلى رتبه الصاغ 1950 ثم إلى رتبه البكباشي عام1951 وفى  العام نفسه اختاره عبد الناصر عضوا بالهيئة التأسيسية لحركهالضباط الأحرار ,  شارك السادات في ثوره يوليو والقي بيانها . أثناء حكم عبد الناصر   بعد وفاه  الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بأزمة قلبيه حادة ظهر الرئيس السادات علىشاشه  التليفزيون ليعلن للشعب المصري وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ( استمعإلى  بيان وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ) وأثناء فتره حكم الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر  تولى السادات العديد من المناصب , ففي عام 1953 أنشئ جريدهالجمهورية وتولى  تحريرها وفى عام 1955 تم إعلان قيام المؤتمر الإسلاميوتولى السادات منصب  السكرتير العام له , وفى عام 1957 عين وزيرا للدولة ثمسكرتيرا عاما للاتحاد  القومي , وفى عام 1964 أصبح نائبا للرئيس الجمهوريةوكذلك في أعوام 1966  و1969و1970 , وفى عام 1968 انتخب عضوا في الهيئةالتأسيسية العليا للاتحاد  الاشتراكي العربي الرئاسة    السادات يحلف اليمين الدستورية كرئيس لجمهوريه مصر العربية    في  السابع من أكتوبر عام 1970 وافق مجلس ألامه على ترشيح محمد أنور  الساداترئيسا للجمهورية خلفا للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر , وبعد أن  تولىالسادات الرئاسة قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكز القوى المسيطرة  علىالحكم وهم من رجالات عبد الناصر ونظام حكمه والتي كانت سببا في  تدهورالأوضاع في مصر      السادات فى مركز العمليات رقم 10 وبجانبة من اليمين المشير احمد اسماعيل ومن الشمال الفريق الشاذلى   في  عام 1973 وبالتعاون مع سوريا ودعم عربي، قاد السادات مصر نحو حرب  1973(حربيوم كيبور ) التي حاولت مصر فيها استرداد شبه جزيرة سيناء بعد  الاحتلالالإسرائيلي لها في حرب الستة أيام عام 1967. وكانت نتيجة حرب 73  أناستطاعت مصر استرجاع 15 كيلو متر من صحراء سيناء , وفى النهاية أدى  انتصارالسادات في الحرب إلى استعاده سيناء كاملة وإعادة فتح قناة السويس  وهز ثقةإسرائيل في قدراتها العسكرية و رفع الروح المعنوية المصرية بل  والعربيةومهدّت الطريق لاتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل في الأعوام التي  لحقتالحرب. وعرف السادات منذ ذلك الحين ببطل الحرب والسلام استمع إلى خطاب  نصرأكتوبر 1973    وفى9 نوفمبر 1977 أعلن السادات انه مستعد انه يذهب  إلى إسرائيل من اجلالتباحث حول مفاوضات السلام مع الجانب الإسرائيلي وفى  الكنيست الإسرائيليذاته ( البرلمان الإسرائيلي ) , وسارعت إسرائيل بدعوة  السادات إلى زيارةالقدس ظنا منها أن كلام السادات لم يكن إلا للاستهلاك  المحلى أو حماسهزائدة وأنها بذلك تحرج السادات رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه أمام  الرئى العامالعربي والعالمي . وقبل زيارة القدس سافر الرئيس السادات إلى  سوريا فيمحاوله لإقناع الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد بالمشاركة مع في تلك  المبادرةوتأييدها ولكن الرئيس السوري رفض ذلك وقال للسادات إن الأيام سوف  تثبت لكانك مخطئا ولكن مع مرور الأيام أثبتت الأيام عكس ذلك وان الرئيس  السوري هوالذي كان مخطئا وان إسرائيل تقوى باستعداء العرب .   السادات يصلى فى المسجد الأقصى 1977     19نوفمبر  1977 قام السادات بزيارة إسرائيل وسط دهشة وانبهار العالم بهذهالزيارة  التي وصفها البعض من الذين عايشوها وشاركوا فيها إنها كانت بمثابةالهبوط  على سطح القمر وسط تغطيه إعلاميه من العالم كله, وفى إسرائيل القيالسادات  خطابه الشهير في الكنيست الاسرائيلى استمع إلى خطاب الكنيستالاسرائيلى وطرح  الحقائق كاملة أمام شعب إسرائيل وأمام العالم كله بمامفاده أن الشعب  العربي والمصري يريد السلام وان على إسرائيل أن تتخلى عنأحلام الغزو وعن  الاعتقاد بان القوه هي خير سبيل للتعامل مع العرب وانه لاحل للقضية الصراع  العربي الاسرائيلى دون حل مشكله شعب فلسطين . ولم يفهم  الإسرائيليين ولا العرب المغزى الحقيقي من هذه الزيارة إلا بعد  وفاهالسادات وبعد استرجاع مصر لكامل أراضيها المحتلة فالإسرائيليين ظنوا  أنهمبذلك كسبوا اعتراف اكبر دوله عربيه بإسرائيل بدون مقابل وما يستتبع ذلك  مناعتراف باقي الدول العربية والعرب ظنوا أن السادات قدم تنازلات دون  مقابلوهو الاعتراف بإسرائيل , ولم يفهم العرب أن السادات يسرع من وتيرة  الأحداثإذ أن السادات بهذه الزيارة القي الكره في الجانب الاسرائيلى . ففي  الفترة التي أعقبت حرب أكتوبر 1973 وتتدخل أمريكا في الحرب لمصلحه  إسرائيلأخذت إسرائيل تتلكاء في الانسحاب من سيناء وبدئت تمارس لعبتها  الإعلاميةوكلام وشعارات هنا وهناك وهو أن ما تبقى من سيناء هو حق يهودي ولا  رجعهفيه حتى أن بيجين عندما تولى رئاسة الوزراء في إسرائيل اقسم انه لن  تزالاى مستوطنه إسرائيليه في سيناء ظنا منها أنها تستطيع أن تلعب  بأعصابالسادات وان تدفعه إلى قول أو فعل ما يحسب عليه أمام الرئى العام  العالميكما كانت تفعل دائما ومازالت ولكن السادات أدرك ذلك وفهمه جيدا . ويظهرهذا  الفهم جليا , فقبل أن يعلن السادات انه مستعد إلى الذهاب إلى إسرائيلفي  خطابه الشهير في مجلس الشعب المصري أعلن السادات أن إسرائيل تتمسحبالخطوات  الإجرائية (استمع إلى هذا الجزء ) وتفعل أشياء تثير الأعصابفمثلا قال أن  هنري كيسنجر يسافر من تل أبيب إلى الإسكندرية للتغير ضمه أوجمله أو فصله أو  حرف للدرجة انه قال لهنري كيسنجر أن هذا الكلام لا يساوىثمن الوقود الذي  يستهلكه من تل أبيب إلى أسكندريه وأعلن أيضا أن إسرائيلبهذه الأفعال تحاول  أن تثير ألامه العربية كلها فبعض الزعماء تستثارأعصابهم بفعل هذه الإجراءات  من جانب إسرائيل ويخرجون بتصريحات جوفاء تسبوتلعن في إسرائيل وتخرج  إسرائيل إلى العالم بمظهر الدولة الداعية للسلاموالمحبة للسلام والتي تمد  أيديها للعرب وهم يرفضون بل يسبون ويلعنونإسرائيل وكان رد السادات انه ومع  كل هذه الخطوات الاستفزازية من جانبإسرائيل فإنه موافق عليها مقدما بل  وذاهب إلى إسرائيل أيضا لقد فهمهمالسادات جيدا ووعى درس الماضي , إذ دائما  ما كانت إسرائيل تردد في المنابر الدولية أنها دوله طالبه سلام وانالعرب  هم الإرهابيين القتلة سافكي الدماء وان على الدول الغربية أن تؤيدهاو تمدها  بالمال والسلاح حتى تستطيع أن تواجهه العرب البرابرة وحتى تبررعدوانها على  العرب مستعينة في ذلك بالشعرات الجوفاء إلى كانت تردد فيالعالم العربي  شرقا وغربا التي كانت تقول بان العرب سوف يلقون إسرائيل فيالبحر ويا ليتها  كانت صحيحة فقد أضعفت تلك الشعارات الغير حقيقية العربكثيرا أمام المجتمع  الدولي وأفقدتهم أيضا كثير من تأييد دول العالمواحترامه ,.فبهذه الزيارة  محي السادات كل ذلك وأصبحت إسرائيل لأول مره بعدحرب أكتوبر في موقف رد  الفعل ذلك الموقف الذي طالما ما تضع إسرائيل العربفيه فها هو رئيس اكبر  دوله عربيه في المنطقة يزور إسرائيل بل ويعترف بهاولا يزال جزء من أراضيه  محتله في ذلك الوقت , فوضع المجتمع الدولي كله فيمواجهه إسرائيل وأصبحت  إسرائيل إمام المجتمع الدولي مطالبه بان تتقدم فيعمليه السلام رغما عنها بل  وأصبح عليها الاجابة على السؤال التالي وهوماذا تنتظري يا إسرائيل أكثر من  هذا حتى تعيدي الأرض والحقوق إلى أصحابهافهاهو رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه تتحمل  العبء الأكبر في الصراع العربيالاسرائيلى يأتي إليكم ويمد يده بالسلام  ..ماذا تريدي أكثر من هذا.... . ولمتكن ردود الفعل العربية إيجابية لزيارة لإسرائيل وعملت الدول العربية  علىمقاطعة مصر وتعليق عضويتها بالجامعة العربية، ونقل المقر الدائم  للجامعةمن القاهرة إلى تونس (العاصمة)، وكان ذلك في القمة العربية التي تم  عقدهافي بغداد بناء على دعوة من الرئيس العراقي احمد حسن البكر في 2  نوفمبر1978 والتي تمخض عنها مناشدة الرئيس المصري للعدول عن قراره بالصلح  معإسرائيل(ملحوظة: دعا الرئيس السادات بعد ذلك وقبل بداية كامب ديفيد  ياسرعرفات وحافظ الأسد للمشاركة بالمفاوضات واسترا جاع أراضيهم المحتلة  بعدعام 1967 ولكنهم رفضوا ذلك واصفين إياه بالخيانة والعمالة  لإسرائيلوأمريكا ويا ليتهم كانوا معه ولم يفهموا أن إسرائيل تقوى باستعداء  العربوان السادات كان يستثمر النصر الذي أحرزه في أكتوبر قبل أن يضيع في  طيالنسيان ) إلا أن السادات رفض ذلك مفضلا الاستمرار بمسيرته السلمية  معإسرائيل.  1977اتخذ السادات إجراءات اقتصادية من شأنها تحويل الاقتصاد المصري إلى  اقتصادالقطاع الخاص حيث تبنى بما يعرف بسياسة الانفتاح ورفع الدعم عن بعض  السلعمما حدي بطبقات من الشعب المصري للقيام بمظاهرات ضد الارتفاع في  الأسعارالذي صاحب رفع الدعم عن بعض السلع الأساسية مثل الدقيق والزيت  والسكر أدتبالرئيس السادات إلى التراجع عن إجراءاته .   حفل التوقيع النهائى على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد 1979         وفي عام  1979، وبعد مفاوضات مضنيه بين الجانب المصري الاسرائيلى بوساطةأمريكية وفي  كامب ديفيد، تم عقد اتفاقية سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل، عملتإسرائيل على أثرها  على إرجاع الأراضي المصرية المحتلة إلى مصر. وقد نالالرئيس السادات مناصفة  مع رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناخيم بغين جائزة نوبلللسلام للجهود الحثيثة  في تحقيق السلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.. وتبرعالسادات بقيمة الجائزة  لأعمار مسقط رأسه بقرية ميت أبو الكوم كما أنة تبرعبقيمة ما حصل علية من  كتاب البحث عن الذات لبناء مساكن جديدة   الاغتيال                     الرئيس السادات يجلس فى المنصة قبل الاغتيال بدقائق وبجانبه المشير محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزاله والنائب محمد حسنى مبارك كان السادات يجلس كالعادة في الصف الأول .. ومعه كبار المدعوون  والضيوف..علىيمينه جلس نائبه حسني مبارك ، ثم.. الوزير العماني شبيب بن  تيمور .. وهووزير دولة سلطنة عمان ، وكان مبعوث السلطان قابوس الذي كان  الحاكم الوحيدبين الحكام العرب، الذي لم يقطع علاقته بمصر ، ولا بالسادات  بعد زيارتهللقدس ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد    بعدالوزير العماني ، جلس ممدوح سالم ، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية الذي كان  من قبلرئيسا للوزراء ، والذي كان أول وزير للداخلية بعد سقوط ( مراكز القوى  )وحركة 15 مايو 1971 ..    بعد ممدوح سالم كان يجلس الدكتور عبد القادر حاتم ، المشرف العام على المجالس المتخصصة .   وبعد الدكتور حاتم كان يجلس الدكتور صوفي أبو طالب رئيس مجلس الشعب ..    على يسار السادات كان يجلس وزير الدفاع محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزاله ..    ثم المهندس سيد مرعي صهر السادات ، ومستشاره السياسي    وبعده كان عبد الرحمن بيصار شيخ الأزهر    ثم الدكتور صبحي عبد الحكيم رئيس مجلس الشورى ..فرئيس الأركان عبد رب النبي حافظ..فقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة ..    وفي الصف الثاني _ خلف السادات مباشرة _ كان يجلس سكرتيرة الخاص فوزي عبد الحافظ    اغتيال الرئيس محمد انور السادات 1981  جاء  في مذكرة إدارة المدعي العام العسكري، أن وجيز الواقعة كما كشف  عنهاالتحقيق أنه في حوالي الساعة 30. 12 من يوم الثلاثاء 6 أكتوبر  1981،وأثناء مرور العربات (الكراز) قاطرات المدفع 130مم وسط ،أمام  المقصورةالرئيسية للعرض العسكري، توقفت إحدى هذه العربات لتنفيذ مخطط  إجراميبواسطة أربعة أفراد من راكبيها، يستهدف اغتيال الرئيس محمد أنور  السادات،رحمه الله، وهم الملازم أول خالد أحمد شوقي الاسلامبولي، والملازم  أولسابقاً عبدا لحميد عبدا لسلام (سبق أن استقال من الخدمة العسكرية،  وكانضابطاً عاملاً بالسلاح الجوي)، والملازم أول احتياطي (مهندس) عطا  طايلحميدة رحيل، من مركز تدريب المهندسين، والرقيب متطوع حسين عبّاس محمد،  منقوة الدفاع الشعبي، وتم التنفيذ على النحو التالي:   ـبدأ كل من عبدا لحميد عبدا لسلام وعطا طايل بإلقاء قنبلتين  يدويتيندفاعيتين من فوق العربة، وفي نفس الوقت أسرع خالد الاسلامبولي  بالنزول منالكابينة وألقى قنبلة، ثم أسرع بالعودة مرة أخرى إلى الكابينة  ليأخذالرشاش تسليح السائق متجهاً للمنصة الرئيسية، وقفز عبدا لحميد  للأرضمتجهاً للمنصة الرئيسية كذلك حاملاً بندقية آلية في الوقت الذي كان  فيه كلمن عطا طايل وحسين عباس يطلقان من فوق العربة دفعة من نيران  بندقيتهماالآليتين في اتجاه منتصف تلك المنصة.    ـثم قفزا من السيارة إلى الأرض وأسرعا بدورهما للمنصة، وأفرغ هؤلاء  الأربعةذخائر أسلحتهم وهي الرشاش القصير والثلاثة بنادق الآلية، من  الاتصالالقريب، سواء بالمواجهة أو من الأجناب في تلك المنصة الرئيسية، مع  التركيزعلى منتصف الصف الأول موضع الرئيس الراحل، مما أدى إلى اغتياله ـ  رحمهالله ـ وكذلك مصرع ستة آخرين.   ـوألقى خالد الاسلامبولي قنبلة يدوية دفاعية رابعة، وقعت على الصف الأول  منالمنصة ولم تنفجر، بحمد الله ورحمته، إذ لو انفجرت لكانت الخسائر أفدح  مماوقع بكثير حادث المنصة فيديو .    جنازة الرئيس محمد أنور السادات 1981   حُدد  يوم السبت العاشر من أكتوبر لتجرى فيه مراسم جنازة الرئيس السادات،  صباحذلك اليوم خيم الصمت على القاهرة وخلت شوارعها إلا من رجال الشرطة،  طائرةمروحية نقلت الجثمان من المستشفى إلى ساحة العرض وفي الثانية عشرة  إلاالربع وفي نفس توقيت وقوع الحادث وفي المكان ذاته بدأت طقوس الجنازة  وسطإجراءات أمن صارمة وترقب شديد، حضر إلى القاهرة مجموعة من رؤساء  أميركاالسابقين بينما رفضت المخابرات الأميركية اشتراك الرئيس رونالد  ريغنلدواعي أمنية، جاء الوفد الإسرائيلي برئاسة مناخيم بغين وكان جعفر  نميريهو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي شارك في الجنازة، وقد اغتيل الرئيس  الساداتعن عمرا يناهز الثالثة والستين عاما ودفن بالقرب من مكان استشهاده  فى ساحةالعرض العسكرى بجوار قبر الجندي المجهول يوم العاشر من أكتوبر .1981    صور الجنازة              تواريخ هامة   · شهدت قرية ميت أبو الكوم ميلاده فى 25 ديسمبر 1918.  · 1925 أنتقل إلى القاهرة بعد عودة أبيه من السودان مع الجيش المصرى.   · 1936 حصل على شهادة التوجيهية من مدرسة رقى المعارف.   · 1938 تخرج من الكلية الحربية وتم تعيينه فى منقباد .   · 1941 اعتقل من الإنجليز ثم أفرج عنه .   · سجنه الإنجليز لمدة عامين عندما أراد أن يقدم مساندة عسكرية مصرية للألمان مقابل استقلال مصر.   · 1944 هرب من السجن وعمل سائقا و تخفى فى اسم " الحاج محمد".   · أتهم بالاشتراك فى قضية مقتل" أمين عثمان" و سجن لمدة عامين فى زنزانة 54 ثم حكم عليه بالبراءة .   · 1948 عمل بجريدة المصور ومن أشهر مقالاته ( 30 شهر فى السجن) بقلم اليوزباشى أنور السادات    · 1949 أنفصل عن زوجته الأولى ثم زواجه من السيدة جيهان رؤوف صفوت   · 1952 اشترك مع الضباط الأحرار فى القيام بثورة 23 يوليو وأذاع بصوته أول بيان رسمي للثورة .   · 1960 أنتخب أنور السادات رئيسا لمجلس الأمة .   · 1961 عين رئيسا لمجلس التضامن الافرو أسيوى .   · 1967 اندلاع حرب الستة أيام فى 5 يونيو و انتصار إسرائيل على مصر .    · 1969 اختير النائب الأول للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر.   ·1970 أنتخب رئيسا للجمهورية بعد وفاة جمال عبد الناصر و قام  بتصفيةالحراسات الخاصة و أعاد لكل ذى حق حقه كمدخل لأمن الوطن و المواطنين.   · 1971 قام بثورة التصحيح للقضاء على مراكز القوى و لتصحيح مسار الثورة وتحقيق سيادة القانون وقام بإحباط محاولة انقلاب ضده .   · 1972 قام بالاستغناء عن خدمات17000 خبير روسي فى أسبوع واحد لإعادة الثقة بالنفس لجيش مصر وإعداده لحرب التحرير .   · 1973 قاد مصر إلى تحقيق أكبر نصر عسكري فى العصر الحديث وعبر بها من الهزيمة إلى الانتصار فى حرب أكتوبر .   · 1974 إتخذ قرار الانفتاح الإقتصادى انطلاقا لتحقيق الرخاء لمصر .   · 1975 قام بإلغاء المعاهدة المصرية السوفيتية تأكيدا لمبدأ حرية مصر و عدم انحيازها لأى حلف دولي    · 1975 إعادة افتتاح قناة السويس    · 1976 قام بإعلان قيام الأحزاب فى مصر .   · 1977 قام بمبادرة السلام الشجاعة حقنا للدماء وزيارة للقدس الشهيرة .   · 1978 قام بعقد اتفاقية (كامب ديفيد) التى أعادت باقي الأرض المحتلة للوطن الغالي .   · 1978 حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام فى ديسمبر 1978 .   · 1979 قام بعقد معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل كمدخل هام لتحقيق السلام الشامل لمصر و الوطن العربي .   · 1980 قام بإلغاء الأحكام العرفية تتويجا للعمل الديمقراطي وإرساء لقواعد الديمقراطية التى اختارها كأفضل نظام للحكم.   · 1981 و تحديدا يوم 6 أكتوبر نالته أيدي الغدر أثناء الاحتفال بذكرى العبور العظيم ._

----------


## البوب شريف

_البطل سليمان الحلبى        
   من  المعتقد أن سليمان الحلبى ولد عام1777 م حيث أنه لم يعرف سنة ميلاده فى  التحقيقات التى أجراها الجيش الفرنسى له فى اليوميات الذى سجلها المؤرخ  المسلم الجبرتى وستجد نص التحقيقات التى نشرها الجيش الفرنسى فى مصر موجوده  فى هذا الموقع في قرية " كـُوكـَانْ فوقاني " والتي عرفت فيما بعد بأسم "  الجَزْرُونِيَّة " ( وهي قرية تابعة لمنطقة عفرين في من أبٍ كان يعمل  بالتجارة فى السمن والزيوت هو : محمد أمين من عائلة أُوْسْ قـُوبَار (Ous  Qopar) من عائلة قباد ( عثمان آغا ) .
فتعلم مهنة الكتابة وساعد أبيه وكان بيع السمن وزيت الزيتون مع ابيه إلى  أنْ بلغ العشرين من عمره , ثم أرسله أبوه عام 1797 بَرّاً إلى القاهرة  ليتـلقي العلـوم الإسلامية في جامعة الأزهر واستقرَّ في " رُوَاق الشُّوَام  " المخصص لتعليم الطلبة القادمين من الشام فى الأزهر العلوم الدينية . 
الحلبي، سليمان (1777-1800): طالب  سوري شارك في الثورة المصرية ضد الفرنسيين أيام حملة نابليون واستشهد  فيها. ولد في قرية عفرين شمال غرب حلب. سافر إلى القاهرة للدراسة في الأزهر  عام 1797، وكان هناك حينما غزت البلاد الحملة الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون  بونابرت وشارك في أعمال المقاومة للاحتلال الفرنسي. في 14 حزيران (يونيو)  1800 تبع الجنرال كليبر، رئيس أركان القوات الفرنسية، وطعنه فأرداه قتيلاً  قبل أن يلوذ بالهرب. ألقي القبض عليه بعد يومين وأعدم في القاهرة بطريقة  وحشية. نقل الفرنسيون جثته إلى فرنسا، وعرضت جمجمته لطلاب الطب في باريس  على أن شكلها يدل على "الإجرام والتطرف". نقلت الجمجمة بعد ذلك إلى "متحف  الإنسان" في باريس ولا تزال هناك. كما لا يزال الخنجر الذي طعن به كليبر  محفوظاً في مدينة كاركاسو الفرنسية    سبب أغتيال سليمان الحلبى لكليبر
هو وعد الأتراك له برفع الضرائب عن ابيهغرامة ضرائبية على الزمن أستغلها الأتراك العثمانيين فى دفعه  إلى إغتيال كليبر 
* وظل سليمان الحلبي غياب ثلاث سنوات فى مصر وبعد أن أصبح مقرءاً توجه إلى  مكة فترة من الوقت مسقط رأسه ( قرية كوكان /عفرين ) وهناك فوجئ بفقر أبيه  نتيجة لأنه مطالب بدفع غرامة ضرائبيه كبيرة إلى إبراهيم بيك والى حلب فلم  يستطع العيش هناك وفكر فى الرجوع إلى القاهرة  
،تابع سليمان الحلبي مسيره حتى وصل إلى القدس ، وصلى في المسجد الأقصى في  مارس (آذار) عام 1800 ليلتقي في القدس ( بأحمد آغا) وهو من انكشارية  (إبراهيم بك ) ، فيخبره (الآغا) بأن والي حلب العثماني فرض غرامة كبيرة على  والده محمد أمين / تاجر السمن والزيت/ ، ووعده بالسعي لرفع الغرامة عن  أبيه ، وطلب منه التوجه إلى مصر وكلفـه بمهمة اغتيال خليفة بونابرت الجنرال  كليبر ووعده برفع الضرائب عن أبيه  
بعد عشرين يوماً من إقامته في الخليل ، سار في أبريل (نيسان) 1800 إلى غزة  لينزل ضيفا عند " ياسين آغا " أحد إنكشارية إبراهيم بك " في الجامع الكبير ،  وأنتظر هناك حتى يقابل ياسين أغا , سَلَّمَ ياسين آغا 40 قرشا إلى سليمان  الحلبي وهو مبلغ كبير جداً فى ذلك الوقت ووعده أنه سيكون من الوجاقات ..  لتغطية نفقات سفره برفقة قافلة الجمال التي تحمل الصابون والتبغ إلى مصر ،  وليشتري سـكينة من محلةٍ في بلدة غزة ( وهي السكينة التي قتل بها سليمان ،  الجنرال كليبر ) . 
  استغرقت رحلة القافلة من غزة  إلى القاهرة ستة أيام ، وذهب سليمان ثانية إلى الأزهر الشوام المقيمين في (  رواق الشوام ) ولأجل أن يوافق الشيوخ الأربعة المسؤولين عن رواق الشام  ببياته فى الجامع اخبرهم بخطته ، وكان منهم أربعة مقرئي القرآن من غزة  أبناء غزة ، هم : محمد و عبد الله و سعيد عبد القادر الغزي ، وأحمد الوالي .  وأعلمهم سليمان عزمه على قتل الجنرال كليبر . 
في صباح يوم 15 يونيو 1800 .. كتب سليمان الحلبي عدداً من الابتهالات  الضارعة إلى ربه .. على عدد من الأوراق .. وثبتها في المكان المخصص لمثلها  في الجامع الأزهر .. ثم توجه إلى الجيزة وراقب كليبر وذهب وراءه إلى بركة  الأزبكية حيث كان كليبر يبنى بيتاً له على بركة الأزبكية ؛ وكان يقيم  الجنرال كليبر في قصر ( محمد بك الألفي ) الذى كان قد تهدم نتيجة لأستيلاء  العثمانيين على القاهرة وكان يمشى معه مهندس الحملة ، وهو البيت الذي سكن  فيه نابليون بونابرت .    
 سليمان الحلبي يقتل المستعمر كليبر  *  فرغ كليبر من تناول الغداء في قصر مجاور لسكنه ( ساري عسكر داماس ) ومعه  كبير المهندسين الفرنسيين قسطنطين بروتاين .. وكان سليمان قد دخل حديقة  القصر ، وتمكن من طعن الجنرال كليبر بسكينته أربع طعنات قاتلة في الكبد  والسُرَّة ، وفي ذراعه اليمنى وخده الأيمن , وعندما صرخ المهندس فقام  سليمان بطعن كبير المهندسين قسطنطين بروتاين ست طعنات في أماكن مختلفة من  جسمه ولكنه لم يمت مباشرة ..
ألقيَ القبض عليه في الحديقة التى بجانب بيت كليبر من قبل الفرنسيين :  العسكري الخيَّال الطبجي جوزيف برين ، والعسكري الخيال الطبجي روبيرت وراء  حائط مهدم ، ووجدا سكينته من سكينته فى نفس المكان . 
* أجريت محاكمة البطل سليمان .. .. ونفى صلته بالشيخ الشرقاوي ، 
لكنه ألمح في مجريات التحقيق إلى أنه بات 34 يوماً قبل إقدامه على تنفيذ (  مهمة القتل ) مع المقرئين الأربعة من أبناء غزة .. وأنه أسَرَّ إليهم بعزمه  على قتل الجنرال كليبر .. 
· - أدانت المحكمة على الفلسطينيين الأربعة بالتستر على الجريمة قبل وقوعها وحكمت المحكمة بما يلي :
· ـ حُكِمَ علىسليمان الحلبي بالإعدام بالخازوق حتى الموت . 
· ـ وعلى أحمد الوالي و محمد وعبد اللّه الغزي إعداماً بقطع رؤوسهم أمام  سليمان الحلبي .. قبل إعدامه بالخازوق . ( بإستثناء سعيد عبد القادر الغزي  الذي فرّ هارباً ) .   الجنرال المسلم عبدالله مينو يحكم على سليمان الحلبى
بالإعدام حرقاً وعلى خازوق  وكان  الجنرال المسلم عبدالله جاك مينو الذي كان من قبل ( صاري عسكر مدينة رشيد )  . وأطلق عليه المسلمين أسم عبد اللّه مينو عندما أعتنق الإسلام ، وتزوج من  سيدة مطلقة تدعى : زبيدة بنت محمد البواب .. وقد انجب منها ، ورحلت معه  إلى فرنسا بعد نجاح الخلافة العثمانية بالتحالف مع بريطانيا في إقناع  الفرنسيين على الانسحاب من مصر ومعه كل رجاله .. لينضم إلى مسيرة نابليون  بونابرت فى حروبه فى أوربا .. 
وفي الساعة 11.30 من يوم 28/6/1800 .. نفذ حكم الجنرال المسلم عبدالله مينو  الإعدام بالفلسطينيين الثلاثة أمام سليمان ، وتمَّ حرق أجسادهم حتى التفحم  . ثم غُرِزَ وتد الخازوق في مؤخرة سليمان الحلبي فوق تل حصن المجمع " تل  العقـارب " . وبقي جثمانه على الخازوق عدة أيام .. تنهشـُهُ الطيور الجوارح  ، والوحوش الضواري وقد طبق الجنرال المسلم عبدالله مينو حكم الإعدام  السابق على سليمان الحلبى ..
يقول الجبرتي : " وكان ذلك عقب  دفن الجنرال كليبر في موضع قريب من ( قصر العيني ) بالقاهرة .. باحتفال  رسمي ضخم .. ثم وضع جثمانه في تابوتٍ من الرصاص ملفوفٍ بالعلم الفرنسي ،  وفوق العلم سكين سليمان الحلبي المشتراة من غزة .
  حمل الجنرال عبد اللّه جاك مينو معه إلى باريس ، عظام الجنرال كليبر في صندوق ، وعظام سليمان الحلبي في صندوق آخر . 
وعند إنشاء متحف ( انفاليد ـ الشهداء ) بالقرب من ( متحف اللوفر ) في باريس  خصص في إحدى قاعات المتحف إثنان من الرفوف : رف أعلى .. وضعت عليه جمجمة  الجنرال كليبر ، وإلى جانبها لوحة صغيرة مكتوب عليها : جمجمة البطل الجنرال  كليبر . ورف أدنى تحته .. وضعت عليه جمجمة سليمان الحلبي ، وإلى جانبها  لوحة صغيرة مكتوب عليها : جمجمة المجرم سليمان الحلبي . والجمجمتان لا  تزالان معروضتين في المتحف المذكور ( انفاليد ) حتى اليوم .._

----------


## البوب شريف

_وديه مشاركه بسيطه   
نبذه عن مؤسس مصر الحديثه وافضل من حكمها  
(محمد على باشا )      
تولى محمد على الحكم في مصر بإرادة زعماء الشعب المصرى ونزولا على رأيهم فى  13 مايو 1805 وقد استعان محمد على بالزعامة الشعبية في بداية حكمه لارساء  قواعد السلطة وكان محمد على من الحكام الذين أطلق عليهم المؤرخون الحكام  المصلحين المستنيرين وان شاب حكمه نوع من الحكم المطلق لارساء قواعد  الاصلاح وكانت حكومة محمد على تشكل نوعا من الديكتاتورية المركزية مع شئ من  الشورى التى كفلت وجودها تلك المجالس المتعددة التى انشاها لبحث المشروعات  واعدادها قبل أن تعرض عليه وكان المجلس العالي هو أهم هذه المجالس . وقد  صدر إلى الكتخدا محمد بك لاظ أوغلي أمر تأسيسه في 27 نوفمبر1824 وكان يسمى  بأسماء كثيرة منها مجلس القلعة وديوان الخديوي ومجلس العموم واخذ المجلس  يعقد اجتماعاته السنوية ابتدا من 2 سبتمبر 1829 وكان المجلس يتكون من بعض  رجال الأقاليم المنتخبين وكذلك علماء من الأزهر واثنان من كبار التجار  وكاتبان وشيخ عن كل مديرية على أن يستبدل الجميع كل سنة وبالاضافة المجلس  العالي كانت هناك دواوين ومجالس أخري كمجلس الصحة وديوان التجارة وجمعية  الحقانية وديوان الجهادية .
وفى بداية حكم محمد على أرسلت انجلترا حملة على مصر تسمى حملة فريزر التى  احتلت الاسكندرية في 21 مارس 1807 ولكنها هزمت هزيمة ساحقة في رشيد في 31  مارس 1807 وفى الحماد في 21 أبريل وسقط مئات القتلى والجرحى من الانجليز  وقد انسحب الانجليز من مصر بعد مقاومة الشعب المصرى البطل في سبتمبر  1807.وقد شيد محمد على امبراطورية عظيمة ضمت الجزيرة العربية والسودان  والشام فكانت أول امبراطورية عربية أسيوية أفريقية في التاريخ الحديث ولكن  الدول الغربية وخاصة بريطانيا راعها هذا التجمع العربي القوى وانتهزت  بريطانيا الأزمة بين تركيا ومصر (1839 /1841) فادعت أنها حامية للسلطان  العثماني ضد محمد على وانتهى الأمر بانسحاب محمد على من الجزيرة العربية  والشام .وقد كانت سياسة محمد على تهدف إلى بناء دولة مصرية عصرية . فاهتم  بالتعليم العالي وإيفاد البعثات وانشا مدرسة الهندسة ببولاق سنة 1819 وهى  أول مدرسة عالية أنشئت في عهد محمد على وفى سنة 1834 انشا مدرسة أخري  للهندسة في بولاق كما انشا مدرسة الطب سنة 1827 في أبى زعبل لتكون على  مقربة من المستشفى العسكرى هناك وتولى إدارة المدرسة الدكتور كلوت بك وفى  سنة 1837 تم نقل مدرسة الطب إلى قصر العينى لتكون داخل العاصمة كما الحقت  بها مدرسة للصيدلة .كما أمر محمد على ببناء مدرسة الالسن بناء على اقتراح  رفاعة رافع الطهطاوى أنشئت في سنة 1836 واختير لها سراي الألفي بالازبكية  وفى سنة 1837 اصبح الطهطاوى ناظر لهذه المدرسة .كما انشا العديد من المدارس  الثانوية وانشا المدارس الابتدائية الكثيرة في الأقاليم .وكان محمد على  يرى انه من الحكمة عدم الاستمرار في الاعتماد على الخبراء الأجانب فارسل  نفرا من المصريين إلى أوروبا ليأخذوا عن الغرب فنونه ويحترفوا لغاته  وتجاربه .وكانت مطبعة السعادة أوالمطبعة الاميرية في بولاق أول مطبعة أنشئت  في عهد محمد على وقد تأسست في 1820 ولكنها بدأت أعمالها في سنة 1822 وبمضى  الوقت ازداد عدد المطابع في مصر .وبالنسبة للصحافة اصدر محمد على امره  بانشاء الصحيفة الرسمية (الوقائع المصرية ) وكان الغرض من إنشائها كما جاء  في العدد الأول هو نشر أوامر وتعليمات الديوان العالي .ولما كان الباشا قد  أقام إمبراطورية عربية كبرى فانه اهتم بالجيش اهتماما فائقا وانشا المدارس  المتخصصة كمدرسة المشاة سنة 1820 ومدرسة الفرسان 1831 ومدرسة المدفعية في  نفس العام بالإضافة إلى فرق المهندسين والخدمة الطبية وقد بدا محمد على  تجربة رائدة في هذا المضمار فقد جند المصريين لاول مرة مع بداية العقد  الثالث من القرن التاسع عشر واثبت المصريون في معاركهم في ثلوج جبال  اليونان وعلى خط الاستواء في السودان انهم بحق خير أجناد الأرض . كما انشا  الباشا أسطولا مصريا عظيما أقام ترسانة كبيرة للسفن بالإسكندرية وكان  المنوط به إنشاء وصناعة السفن المسيو سيريزى أما إدارة المدرسة فكانت في يد  المسيو بيسون .كما اقتحم الوالى العظيم ميدان الصناعة وبدا بالصناعات  الحربية وقد عمل محمد على على تحويل جزء كبير من قلعة الجبل إلى دار  للصناعة حيث كان يعمل الآلاف من المصريين في صب المدافع وصناعة الذخيرة  والسروج والحدوات والمسامير والأقفال والصناديق .وانشا الباشا 18 مصنعا  للغزل والنسيج في المدن المصرية الكبرى ولم يقتصر عمل هذه المصانع على  صناعة نسيج الأقطان بل عملت المصانع على نسج الصوف والكتان والحرير لتغطية  استهلاك الإمبراطورية المصرية كلها . كما اهتم الباشا بصناعة السكر ومضارب  الأرز والصناعات المعدنية كصناعة ألواح الحديد والنحاس وقطع الغيار للمصانع  المختلفة واهتم أيضا بصناعات الزجاج ودبغ الجلود والصابون والورق والمواد  الكيماوية .أما بالنسبة للزراعة فان بصمات محمد على لاتزال واضحة عليها فقد  بدا بمسح الأراضي وتنظيم الضرائب 1813 وحرر الفلاحين من التبعية لنظام  الالتزام ووزع الأراضي على الفلاحين على شكل ملكية انتفاع ولكن المآثر  الكبرى لمحمد على تقع في تطوير الرى ونشأت فكرة تشييد السدود وحفر الترع  واقامة القناطر وقد أمر الباشا بإنشاء السدود كسد ترعة الفرعونية 1805 كما  أمر بحفر نحو 40 ترعة بين كبيرة وصغيرة أهمها ترعة المحمودية وهى ترعة  الإسكندرية القديمة أو خليج الإشرافية نسبة إلى الاسكندر المقدوني الذي قام  بحفرها خلال القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد كي يمد مدينته الإسكندرية بالمياه  أو نسبة إلى الملك الاشرف برسباى الذي أعاد حفرها الاان هذه الترعة سرعان  ما طمست بالرمال وقد تطلب الحفر مجهودات جبارة ويبلغ طولها 80,252 كيلو متر  واستغرق حفرها نحو عام واحتفل بافتتاح الترعة وبدخول مياه النيل إلى  الإسكندرية مباشرة في 24 يناير 1820 .أما القناطر الخيرية فقد كانت من  أفكار الباشا العظيم طبقا لماذكر مدير الرى في ذلك الوقت لينان دى بلفون  وان الباشا أمر بالبدءفى المشروع طبقا لتصميم لينان باشا سنة 1833 الاان  العمل توقف حتى سنة 1842 ثم استؤنف تحت إشراف المسيو موجيل واخيرا وضع محمد  على حجر الأساس للقناطر الخيرية في 9ابريل 1847 وان كان العمل قد بدا في  المشروع قبل ذلك التاريخ وقد انتهى العمل في المشروع بعد وفاة محمد على وفى  عهد سعيد باشا سنة 1861 ويقول المسيو شتيلد أن مشروع القناطر الخيرية كان  يعد من اكبر أعمال الرى في العالم كله في ذلك العهد .كما انه في حوالي في  سنة 1821اكتشف الفرنسى جوميل القطن طويل التيلة والذى اعجب به محمد على  .كما أقام محمد على نظام التجارة الخارجية والداخلية ومن أهم ماثر قوله  "اننى اجتهد لكى يكون منصرفى اقل من ايرادى " وكان واضح فهم الباشا للميزان  التجارى .وهذا ماجعله مؤسس مصر الحديثة بحق_

----------


## البوب شريف

_الشهيد البطل صدام حسين       الرئيس الخامس لجمهورية العراق
 في المنصب 16 يوليو 1979 - 9 أبريل 2003
 سبقه أحمد حسن البكر
 خلفه غازي مشعل عجيل الياور
 تاريخ الميلاد 28 أبريل 1937
 مكان الميلاد العوجه تكريت، المملكة العراقية 
 تاريخ الوفاة 30 ديسمبر 2006 (العمر: 69 عاماً)
 مكان الوفاة الكاظمية، العراق    صدام حسين عبد المجيد التكريتي (28 أبريل 1937 - 30 ديسمبر 2006) 
 رئيس جمهورية العراق في الفترة ما بين عام 1979 وحتى 9 أبريل 2003 ونائب رئيس الجمهورية العراقية بين 1975 و1979.
 سطع  نجمه إبان الانقلاب الذي قام به حزب البعث (ثورة 17 تموز 1968)، والذي دعى  لتبني الأفكار القومية العربية، والتحضر الاقتصادي، والاشتراكية. ولعب  صدام دوراً رئيسياً في انقلاب عام 1968 والذي وضعه في هرم السلطة كنائب  للرئيس اللواء أحمد حسن البكر، وأمسك صدام بزمام الأمور في القطاعات  الحكومية والقوات المسلحة المتصارعتين في الوقت الذي اعتبرت فيه العديد من  المنظمات قادرة على الإطاحة بالحكومة. وقد نمى الاقتصاد العراقي بشكل سريع  في السبعينات نتيجة سياسة تطوير ممنهجه للعراق بالإضافة للموارد الناتجة عن  الطفرة الكبيرة في أسعار النفط في ذلك الوقت
 وصل صدام إلى رأس السلطة في العراق حيث أصبح صدام رئيسا للعراق عام 1979 بعد أن قام بحملة لتصفية معارضيه وخصومه
 , و في عام 1980 دخل صدام حرباً مع إيران استمرت 8 سنوات من 22 سبتمبر 1980 حتى 8 أغسطس 1988
 وقبل أن تمر الذكرى الثانية لانتهاء الحرب مع إيران غزا صدام الكويت في 2 أغسطس 1990والتي أدت إلى نشوب حرب الخليج الثانية (1991)
 ظل  العراق بعدها محاصرا دوليا حتى عام 2003 حيث احتلت القوات الأمريكية كامل  أراضي الجمهورية العراقية بحجة امتلاك العراق لأسلحة الدمار الشامل ووجود  عناصر لتنظيم القاعدة تعمل من داخل العراق حيث أثبت عدم صحة تلك الادعاءات،  قُبض على الرئيس في 13 ديسمبر 2003 في عملية الفجر الأحمر. تم بعدها  محاكمته وتنفيذ حكم الإعدام عليه ( المصدر وكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة )  تفاصيل اكثر عن حياة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الاجتماعية السياسية وتوجهاته الفكرية    الثالث عشر من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 2003 كان  اليوم الأخير في حياة الرئيس العراقي المخلوع صدام حسين حرا طليقا، بعدما  ألقت القوات الأميركية القبض عليه قرب مسقط رأسه تكريت بعد رحلة بحث  استغرقت نحو ثمانية أشهر منذ سقوط بغداد في 9 أبريل/نيسان.
 شغل  صدام العالم أجمع منذ توليه السلطة عام 1979، سواء أكان ذلك بسبب حربه ضد  إيران على مدى ثمان سنوات (1980 - 1988) أم بسبب غزوه للكويت عام1990  وإجباره على الخروج منها على يد قوات التحالف الدولي في حرب عاصفة الصحراء  عام 1991 وما تبع ذلك من حصار اقتصادي شديد الوطأة مع جهود حثيثة ومساع  دؤوبة للقضاء ليس فقط على برنامج العراق النووي ولكن أيضا على البنية  العلمية والمعرفية في العراق. التعرف على شخصية صدام حسين يعتبر عاملا مهما  في تحليل مجريات كثير من الأحداث التي شهدها العالم -وبالأخص المنطقة  العربية- خلال العقدين الماضيين والتي لايزال يتابع فصولها حتى الآن. المولد والنشأة
 ولد صدام  حسين في 28 أبريل/ نيسان 1937 لعائلة سنية فقيرة تعمل في الزراعة بقرية  العوجة بالقرب من مدينة تكريت (170 كم) في الشمال الغربي من بغداد. وقد  توفي والده حسين المجيد قبل ولادته بعدة أشهر فقامت على تربيته أمه وزوجها  "إبراهيم حسن" الذي كان يمتهن حرفة الرعي. أكمل صدام دراسته الابتدائية في  مدرسة تكريت قبل أن ينتقل إلى مدرسة الكرخ الثانوية في بغداد وأقام هناك في  تلك الفترة مع خاله خير الله طلفاح الذي تأثر بأفكاره القومية ومشاعره  المناهضة للاستعمار البريطاني، وقد عينه صدام فيما بعد حاكما لبغداد. أنهى  صدام حسين تعليمه المتوسط والتحق بثانوية الكرخ فأنهى دراسته الثانوية فيها  ثم حاول الالتحاق بأكاديمية بغداد العسكرية لكن درجاته الضعيفة حالت دون  ذلك.. حياته الاجتماعية
 تزوج صدام حسين للمرة الأولى عام 1962 من ابنة خاله الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]خير الله طلفاح وأنجب منها الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]و الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]وثلاث  بنات، تزوجت اثنتان منهما من الأخوين صدام وحسين كامل اللذين قتلا عقب  دخولهما الأراضي العراقية بعد عدة أشهر فرا خلالها إلى الأردن قبل أن يقررا  العودة مرة أخرى إلى العراق بناء على تطمينات جاءتهما من بغداد.أما  الثالثة فقد تزوجت من ابن وزير الدفاع الحالي سلطان هاشم أحمد. تزوج صدام  مرة ثانية من سميرة شاهبندر صافي، التي تنتمي إلى إحدى الأسر العريقة في  بغداد وأنجب منها عليا.. توجهاته الفكرية
 تأثر صدام  حسين بأفكار وكتابات المفكرين القوميين وبالأخص البعثيين وعلى رأسهم ميشيل  عفلق حيث توثقت صلاتهما بدءا من الستينيات، وكان عضوا نشطا منذ شبابه في  حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي في العراق، غير أن شهرته جاءت من كونه رجل دولة  قوي يحكم قبضته على السلطة أكثر منه زعيما يتبنى رؤى فكرية أو نظريات  سياسية أو فلسفات في الحكم خاصة به. حياته السياسية في حزب البعث 
 انتمى  صدام حسين إلى حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي عام 1956، وتعرض لعملية اعتقال  دامت 6 أشهر في عامي 1958/1959 بسبب اتهامه في مقتل أحد رجال السلطة في  تكريت. انقلاب عبد الكريم قاسم 
 وفي  عام 1958 حدث تغير سياسي هام في العراق يتمثل في نجاح مجموعة من ضباط  الجيش غير البعثيين بقيادة (الزعيم) عبد الكريم قاسم في الإطاحة بالملك  فيصل الثاني وتولي الحكم. محاولة اغتيال فاشلة
 لكن الحياة  السياسية في العراق لم تشهد استقرارا بسبب هذا التغيير، فقد قرر حزب البعث  اغتيال عبد الكريم قاسم الذي كان يشغل منصب رئيس الوزراء آنذاك والذي أصدر  حكما بالإعدام على بعض ضباط الجيش المناوؤين لحكمه، وأوكلت هذه المهمة إلى  مجموعة من كوادر الحزب كان من بينهم صدام حسين، وبالفعل أطلقوا النار على  موكبه في شارع الرشيد ببغداد في 7 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1959 غير أن المحاولة  باءت بالفشل وأصيب خلالها صدام بعيار ناري في ساقه، وفر بعدها إلى بلدته  تكريت خوفا من بطش الأجهزة الأمنية التابعة لعبد الكريم قاسم. ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ نجم صدام يلمع ومكانته تزداد لدى قادة حزب البعث الهجرة إلى سوريا والقاهرة 
 قرر  صدام الهجرة خارج العراق بعد أن أصبحت حياته مهددة في تكريت، فلجأ إلى  سوريا في رحلة طويلة وشاقة تكتنفها المخاطر، وأقام بها ثلاثة أشهر ومنها  توجه إلى مصر في 21 فبراير/شباط 1960.في القاهرة التحق بالصف الخامس  الإعدادي بمدرسة قصر النيل لإكمال دراسته الثانوية والحصول على شهادة  التوجيهية، وسكن مع عدد من رفاقه في حي الدقي وارتقى في صفوف القيادة  الطلابية لحزب البعث حتى أصبح مسؤولا عن الطلاب المنتمين للحزب لفرع  مصر.وهناك في بغداد أصدرت المحكمة العسكرية العليا الخاصة في ديسمبر/كانون  الأول 1960 حكمها بالإعدام عليه وعلى مجموعة من أعضاء الحزب الهاربين خارج  البلاد لمشاركته في محاولة اغتيال عبد الكريم قاسم. العودة إلى العراق 
 انتسب  صدام إلى كلية الحقوق، جامعة القاهرة عام 1961 ولكنه لم يكمل دراسته، فقد  عاد إلى بغداد في أعقاب الانقلاب الناجح لحزب البعث في 14 يوليو/تموز  1963والذي أسفر عن الإطاحة بنظام حكم عبد الكريم قاسم وتنصيب عبد السلام  عارف رئيسا للجمهورية الذي سرعان ما دب الخلاف بينه وبين قادة حزب البعث  وقام بانقلاب ضدهم في 18 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 1963 ولاحق قادتهم وسجن بعضهم  وكان من هؤلاء صدام حسين الذي استطاع الهرب داخل العراق وتوثيق صلته  بقريبه -رئيس الوزراء في عهد حزب البعث- أحمد حسن البكر.في تلك الأثناء تم  تعيين صدام مشرفا على التنظيم العسكري للحزب وانشغل بالتحضير لعمل عسكري  يغير به النظام.  
 عقب عودته وزوجته الى العراق عام 1963 اعتقل صدام بتهمة المشاركة في انقلاب نظمه البعث.  علاقته بـ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 وفي العام  نفسه (1963) سافر إلى دمشق والتقى بمؤسس حزب البعث ميشيل عفلق وتباحثا في  الاضطرابات والانشقاقات التي شهدها جناح الحزب في العراق، وقد عاد من هذه  الرحلة بعد أن حقق عدة مكاسب سياسية منها تعيينه عضوا في القيادة القومية  لحزب البعث وتوثيق صلته بقيادة الحزب في سوريا. في الحبس الانفرادي
 رفض صدام  نصيحة القيادة القومية لحزب البعث في سوريا بالتوجه إلى دمشق فرارا من بطش  حكومة عبد السلام عارف التي اكتشفت محاولة بعض أفراد الحزب تدبير انقلاب  مسلح.وقد نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية لعبد السلام عارف في إلقاء القبض على صدام  في 14 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول عام 1964 وسجنه في زنزانة منفردة في مديرية الأمن  ببغداد التي تعرض فيها للتعذيب. وتقديرا من قادة حزب البعث في العراق  وسوريا لصموده قررت القيادة في عام 1966 انتخابه أمين سر القيادة القطرية  لحزب البعث وهو لا يزال في سجنه.  الهروب من السجن       نشأ  صدام حسين في شمال العراق حيث انضم الى حزب البعث وشارك في انقلاب فاشل  أدى الى اعتقاله في عام 1963، وقد فر مع رفاق له من السجن .الصورة أعلاه
 استطاع  صدام بمساعدة بعض رفاقه تدبير خطة للهروب من السجن أثناء خروجه لإحدى  جلسات المحاكمة، ونجحت هذه الخطة بالفعل واستطاع الفرار في 23 يوليو/تموز1966   مسؤول الأمن داخل الحزب
 في عام 1966 وبعد فراره من السجن أنشأ نظاما أمنيا داخل الحزب عرف باسم "جهاز حنين" كما تولى مسؤولية التنظيم الفلاحي والنسائي. ثورة يوليو/نتموز 1968
 خطط حزب  البعث للاستيلاء على السلطة في العراق والإطاحة بعبد الرحمن عارف الذي تولي  الحكم خلفا لأخيه عبد السلام الذي لقي مصرعه إثر سقوط طائرته العمودية،  وكان لصدام دور مهم في التخطيط والإشراف على هذا الأمر، ونجح في الإطاحة  بنظام حكم عبد الرحمن عارف، وكان صدام على رأس المجموعة المسلحة التي  اقتحمت القصر الجمهوري.تولى السلطة في العراق الفريق أحمد حسن البكر، وشغل  صدام عمليا منصب نائب رئيس مجلس قيادة الثورة بدءا من 30 يوليو/تموز1968  حتى عين رسميا لهذا المنصب في 9 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 1969 وكان يبلغ من  العمر آنذاك 32 عاما إضافة إلى منصبه كمسؤول للأمن الداخلي.ظل صدام لمدة  عشر سنوات في هذا المنصب وخلال هذه الفترة ظل يدعم نفوذه بتعيين عدد من  أفراد عشيرته بمناصب مهمة في الحكومة العراقية. وبصفته نائبا ومسؤولا عن  الأمن الداخلي، بنى جهازا أمنيا ضخما وكان له عيون في كل مكان في دوائر  السلطة في العراق.    هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها . الحجم الافتراضي لها هو 873x739.         بعد الهروب من السجن لعب صدام دورا هاما في ايصال حزب البعث الى السلطة وأصبح نائبا لرئيس الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] عام 1975، ثم أصبح رئيسا بعد 4 سنوات.  على مدى سنوات طويلة كان اسم العراق مرتبطا باسم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الذي حكمه منذ عام  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  التقى صدام أثناء حكمه بالعديد من الشخصيات العالمية من مثل ليونيد بريجينيف وانديرا غاندي وياسر عرفات وفيديل كاسترو تأميم النفط ومحو الأمية  لعب  صدام دورا مهما في تأميم صناعة النفط العراقية عام 1972وفي الوقت نفسه بدأ  مشروعا ضخما على مستوى الدولة لتعليم القراءة والكتابة ولإنجاح المشروع فرض  عقوبة تصل إلى ثلاث سنوات لمن لا يحضر دروس محو الأمية. وكان من آثار هذا  المشروع أن تعلم آلاف الرجال والنساء والأطفال القراءة والكتابة اقتسام شط العرب  وفي 6مارس/آذار 1975 وقع صدام بصفته نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية وشاه الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اتفاقية  لإعادة ترسيم الحدود في منطقة شط العرب وقسمت بالفعل مناصفة بين إيران  والعراق مقابل أن توقف إيران دعمها للمعارضة الكردية في الشمال. رئاسة الجمهورية  في 16 يوليو/حزيران 1979 أعلن رئيس الجمهورية الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]استقالته  وقيل وقتها إنها بسبب كبر سنه وضعف وتردى حالته الصحية، ومن ثم انتقلت  السلطة إلى نائبه صدام حسين فانتخب رئيسا للجمهورية وأمينا عاما لحزب البعث  العراقي وقائدا لمجلس قياة الثورة. حملة تطهير  بقد  قليل من تولي صدام حسين الحكم وفي ظل الحاجة الماسة لتعزيز سلطاته الجديدة  والقضاء على أصوات المعارضة أعلن عن اكتشاف محاولة انقلابية يدبرها بعض  قادة حزب البعث في العراق كان من بينهم خمسة من القيادة القطرية لحزب البعث  في العراق بدعم من سوريا وألقي القبض على المدبرين وحوكموا محاكمة عسكرية  انتهت بإعدام 17 من قادة وكوادر الحزب واستمرت الحملة التي أطلق عليها  وقتها حملة التطهير فشملت قرابة 450 من قادة الجيش . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اندعلت  في إيران ثورة شعبية قادها الإمام الخميني نجحت في الإطاحة بنظام حكم  الشاه وإعلان إيران جمهورية إسلامية، وقد أبدى الغرب عموما والولايات  المتحدة خصوصا تخوفهم من هذه الثورة ورغبوا في القضاء عليها، وكذلك أبدى  صدام قلقه من احتمال امتداد تأثيرها إلى داخل الأراضي العراقية خاصة وسط  الشيعة والأكراد.قرر صدام الدخول في حرب ضد نظام الحكم الجديد في إيران،  ومن ثم ألغى الاتفاقية الخاصة بشط العرب، ثم كانت الحرب العراقية الإيرانية  التي استمرت ثمان سنوات(1980 - 1988) والتي قتل خلالها أكثر من مليون شخص  من الجانبين وقدرت الخسائر المباشرة وغير المباشرة لهذه الحرب بعدة مليارات  من الدولارات (800 مليار دولار تقديرات غير رسمية) هذا غير ما خلفته هذه  الحرب ورائها من مئات الآلاف من الأسر التي فقدت عوائلها وكذلك مئات الآلاف  من الأسرى والجرحى والمعاقين إضافة إلى اقتصاد منهك وآثار للدمار في كل  مكان. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  زار الرئيس العراقي المخلوع بلدة الدجيل (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) في الثامن من تموز يوليو 1982 ابان الحرب العراقية الايرانية. هذه الصور مأخوذة من شريط صوره طاقم صدام وعرضه التلفزيون العراقي في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ثم  يظهر الشريط صورة شخص اعتقله رجال حماية صدام بتهمة المشاركة في محاولة  الاغتيال. تم اعتقال واعدام 143 من اهالي البلدة، وتعتبر هذه الاعتقالات  والاعدامات اساس محاكمة صدام.      ما  حصل بعد ذلك ان نفرا من الرجال حاولوا اغتيال صدام رميا بالرصاص. وبالرغم  من ان المحاولة لم تصور، الا ان الشريط يأخذ منحى آخر من هذه اللحظة.    كان صدام على علاقة طيبة مع زعماء عرب أيضا من أمثالالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ملك الأردن      صورة لصدام مع الملك حسين مؤرخة في أكتوبرتشرين الأول 1980  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  كان صدام معرضا للخطر على حياته لذلك كان دائما محاطا بجيش من الحراس من مثل ارشاد ياسين .في الصورة أعلاه علاقته بالولايات المتحدة آنذاك  كانت  العلاقة بين الولايات المتحدة والعراق إبان الحرب العراقية الإيرانية في  أفضل حالتها خاصة في ظل إدارة الرئيس رونالد ريغان، والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلى  أن الولايات المتحدة أردات في تلك الفترة أن يلعب العراق دور المقيد  للنفوذ المتنامي لإيران وثورتها الإسلامية التي قضت على حكم الشاه أقرب  حلفائها في المنطقة، ويضاف إلى ذلك السبب خوف الولايات المتحدة على مصادر  النفط خاصة في السعودية والكويت من أن تؤدي تلك الثورة إلى زعزعة أنظمة  الحكم في دول الخليج عامة وفي هاتين الدولتين على وجه الخصوص.أما صدام حسين  فقد كانت له مصالحه الخاصة آنذاك في مد جسور التعاون مع الولايات المتحدة،  فقد كان هو أيضا يخشى على سلطته من امتداد أفكار الثورة الإيرانية خاصة في  أوساط الشيعة والأكراد. ولذا كان من أهم ما فعلته الإدارة الأميركية عام  1982 أن رفعت وزارة الخارجية بها اسم العراق من قائمة الدول الراعية  للإرهاب لكي تتمكن واشنطن قانونا من تزويد بغداد بالسلاح والاعتمادات  الزراعية ووسائل الدعم الأخرى في حربه على إيران.كذلك قبلت إدارة الرئيس  ريغان إصرار العراق على أن الغارة الجوية العراقية، عام 1987، والتي تسببت  في مقتل 37 بحارا أميركيا على متن الفرقاطة يو إس إس ستارك، كانت حادثا  عرضيا وتغافلت عن استخدام صدام للأسلحة الكيميائية ضد القوات الإيرانية وضد  الأكراد العراقيين خلال حملة الأنفال المشهورة.وتشير صحيفة واشنطن بوست  إلى أنه أثناء مراجعة كم كبير من وثائق الحكومة الأميركية، التي أطلق  سراحها مؤخرا، كشفت عن قيام إدارتي الرئيس ريغان وبوش الأب بموافقتهما على  تزويد العراق بدعم استخباراتي ولوجستي وإصدارهما الأوامر ببيع مواد للعراق  ذات استخدام مزدوج -عسكري ومدني- والتي شملت مواد كيميائية وجرثومية، بل  وحتى الجمرة الخبيثة والطاعون. اجتياح الكويت  ما  إن انتهت الحرب العراقية الإيرانية عام 1988 حتى بدأت الخلافات بينه وبين  جارته الكويت تتصاعد على خلفية ديون مالية كانت على العراق للكويت، وخلافات  أخرى بشأن استغلال حقول للنفط مشتركة تقع على الحدود بين البلدين،  واتهامات عراقية للكويت بتعويم سوق النفط والتسبب في تدني أسعاره.وقد حاولت  الكثير من الدول العربية منها دول خليجية إضافة إلى الأردن ومصر التوسط  لحل هذه الخلافات غير أن كل هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل بسبب أن صدام كان  يعتزم حسمها بالقوة المسلحة.وقد أغراه على ذلك وجود جيش عراقي مدرب قضى  ثمان سنوات في حرب ضروس ضد إيران، وإشارة من الولايات المتحدة فهم منها أن  الإدارة الأميركية لن تتدخل في حل الخلاف بينه وبين الكويت واعتبر ذلك  بمثابة ضوء أخضر لعملية الغزو التي كان يخطط لها والتي فاجأ العالم بها يوم  2 أغسطس/آب 1990 وقد أعلن الكويت المحافظة التاسعة عشرة وعين عليها حاكما  عسكريا تابعا له بعد أن فرت القيادة الشرعية للكويت خارج البلاد. عاصفة الصحراء   رفض  العراق نصائح معظم دول العالم له بالانسحاب سلميا من الكويت، فشكلت  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية عام 1990 في عهد الرئيس جورج بوش (الأب) تحالفا  دوليا تمهيدا لإخراجه بالقوة المسلحة، ونجحت في ذلك بعد سلسلة من العلميات  العسكرية عرفت باسم عاصفة الصحراء.وأجبر الجيش العراقي على الانسحاب مخلفا  وراءه دمارا واسعا في البنية الأساسية شملت -على سبيل المثال- تدمير محطات  الكهرباء والمياه وإشعال النيران في آبار النفط وأخذ بعض الأسرى -كما تؤكد  الكويت- ونقل الأرشيف الوطني إلى العراق إضافة إلى الآثار النفسية السلبية  التي نجمت عن هذا الغزو. فرض الحصار  عقب  اجتياح العراق للكويت اتخذ مجلس الأمن العديد من القرارات التي تطالبه  بالانسحاب الفوري دون قيد أو شرط وإعادة الممتلكات الكويتية ثم تصاعدت هذه  العقوبات لتشمل فرض الحصار الاقتصادي وتدمير ترسانة العراق من أسلحة الدمار  الشامل وضمان عدم تطويرها في المستقبل، وأضافت الولايات المتحدة إلى هذه  الإجراءات جعل منطقتين في الشمال ذات الأغلبية الكردية والجنوب ذات الكثافة  الشيعية منطقتي حظر جوي. سحق الانتفاضة الشعبية   نجح  الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين في سحق الانتفاضة الشعبية التي اندلعت في العراق  عام 1991 خاصة في المناطق الكردية والشيعية والتي كادت تنجح -لو تلقت دعما  خارجيا- في الإطاحة به. لجان التفتيش   قرر  مجلس الأمن الدولي تشكيل لجان للتفتيش عن أسلحة العراق أوكل مهمة اللجنة  الأولى إلى ريتشارد باتلر والثانية إلى هانز بليكس، وبدأ بتلر عمله عام  1994 حتى ديسمبر/كانون الأول 1998 واستطاعت فرق التفتيش التابعة له تدمير  العديد من أسلحة العراق وتفتيش الكثير من الأماكن الحساسة، غير أن باتلر  اتهم العراق بعدم التعاون مع المفتشين ومن ثم قامت الطائرات الأميركية  والبريطانية بقصف مراكز الاتصال العراقية والأهداف الحكومية والعسكرية لمدة  أربعة أيام متواصلة وأعلنت الدولتان بكل وضوح عزمهما على الإطاحة بالرئيس  صدام حسين. شبح الحرب   بعد  هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول 2001 في الولايات المتحدة أعلن الرئيس  جورج دبليو بوش أن العراق إحدى دول محور الشر الداعمة للجماعات الإرهابية  والساعية إلى الحصول على أسلحة للدمار الشامل، وأكد على ضرورة توجيه "ضربات  استباقية" وحتمية لتغيير النظام العراقي.
 وفي سبتمبر/أيلول  2002 أعلن بوش أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة أن نظام صدام يشكل  تهديدا مباشرا بسبب تاريخه الحافل في مهاجمة جيرانه واستخدامه للأسلحة  الكيميائية ومساندته للجماعات الإرهابية وتحديه السافر والمستمر لقرارات  مجلس الأمن. وفي 20 مارس/ آذار غزت الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا العراق  واحتلته بعد سقوط بغداد في 9 أبريل/ نيسان. ومنذ ذلك الحين شنت قوات  التحالف حملات مكثفة للقبض على الرئيس العراقي المخلوع الذي وصفه الرئيس  الأميركي جورج بوش بأنه أكثر الأشخاص شرا في العالم.   نبذة عن صدام حسين 
 لأكثر  من ثلاثين عاما بينها عشرون عاما كرئيس للدولة، حكم صدام حسين العراق  بانتهاج أقسى وسائل القمع واتخاذ أكثر المواقف تعنتا، مما وضع البلاد  بأسرها في مهب الريح. فقد أدخل صدام بلاده في حرب كارثية مع جارتها إيران  عام 1980، بعد سنة واحدة من توليه رئاسة الدولة. وبعد عقد من السنوات غزا  الكويت ونشبت إثر ذلك حرب الخليج الثانية. وبالرغم من أن العراق عانى من  حصار فرضته عليه الأمم المتحدة، فإن قبضة صدام على الحكم لم تضعف حتى دخول  القوات الأمريكية إلى بغداد في التاسع من أبريل/ نيسان 2003. ولد صدام في  قرية العوجة التابعة لمدينة تكريت في وسط العراق عام 1937. وانضم لتنظيم  حزب البعث في العراق وهو في العشرينات من عمره، واضعا الخطوة الأولى في  طريق الوصول إلى منصب الحاكم المطلق. ودشن نشاطه السياسي العنيف عام 1959  بالمشاركة في محاولة اغتيال رئيس الوزراء، آنذاك، عبدالكريم قاسم. وهرب إثر  ذلك إلى سورية فمصر حتى عام 1963 حين عاد بعد انقلاب 8 فبراير/ شباط الذي  أطاح بالحكومة. وبسبب عمليات القمع الدموي التي مورست بعد الانقلاب أبعد  حزب البعث عن السلطة على يد حليفه الرئيس عبد السلام عارف، بعد نحو تسعة  أشهر. لكن الحزب عاد إلى السلطة في انقلاب آخر في 17 يوليو/ تموز 1968  بمساعدة اثنين من المسؤولين المتنفذين في أجهزة حكم الرئيس السابق  عبدالرحمن عارف، لكنه سرعان ما أقدم على إبعاد هذين الحليفين بعد أقل من  أسبوعين  
 كان نائبا للبكر ودفعه للاستقالة
 ركز  صدام حسين بعد انقلاب 1968 على كيفية الإرتقاء في سلم الحكم والوصول إلى  أعلى المراكز. واستطاع تحقيق ذلك مستخدما جميع الوسائل العنيفة للتخلص من  خصومه ومنافسيه وكل من يشك بعدم ولائه داخل الحزب الحاكم وخارجه. وخلال  فترة وجوده في الحكم نائبا للرئيس أحمد حسن البكر سعى إلى جمع خيوط الحكم  في أيدي قلة من المقربين إليه والتحول إلى الرجل القوي في الحكم، حتى  انتزاعه منصب الرئاسة من البكر الذي اضطر إلى الاستقالة لكنه توفي بعد ذلك  بفترة قصيرة. واتبع صدام سياسة الاعتماد على مراكز ودوائر استخباراتية  متعددة تتابع تحركات الخصوم والمنافسين وتراقب بعضها بعضا. ووظف قدرات  العراق الاقتصادية باعتباره أحد أهم البلدان المنتجة للنفط لأغراض ترسيخ  حكمه وتضخيم القوات العسكرية عددا وعدة بطريقة تعكس طموحات تجاوزت في ما  بعد حدود العراق.  
 أسلحة العراق كانت ذريعة شن الحرب 
  حروب خارجية
 وتركت  نتائج تلك السياسة آثارها على حياة المواطنين العراقيين الذين أصبحوا في  حالة من العوز والفاقة والمعاناة في بلد كان يعد من أغنى البلدان النامية.  وفي سبتمبر/ أيلول عام 1980حاول صدام حسين أن يستغل ضعف إيران العسكري بعد  الثورة الإسلامية بدفع قواته إلى مقاطعة خوزستان مما ولد حربا طاحنة امتدت  ثماني سنوات وأتت على مئات الآلاف من القتلى والجرحى والمعاقين وقصمت ظهر  اقتصاد البلدين. ولم يكد العراق يسحب أنفاسه بعد تلك الحرب حتى أمر صدام  بغزو الكويت في أغسطس/ آب 1990 فأدخل العراق في متاهة أخرى من الحرب لم  تقتصر على إذلال الجيش العراقي بل امتدت إلى فرض حصار اقتصادي دولي أنهك  البلاد وأفقر الشعب.  
 الكراد تعرضوا لعمليات تهجير قسريأ
 هزات داخلية
 وبالرغم  من الإنفجارات التي شهدها العراق ضد نظام الحكم التي تمثلت في الانتفاضة  التي عمت الجنوب والشمال في أعقاب هزيمة الجيش العراقي في حرب الكويت، تمكن  صدام من الإبقاء على قبضة حكم شديدة بتسليط المزيد من القمع ضد الأكراد في  الشمال والشيعة في الجنوب .واستخدم أقسى انواع أعمال القمع التي تضمنت  عمليات التهجير الواسعة للسكان في داخل العراق وإلى خارجه، والتنكيل والقتل  الجماعي واستخدام الأسلحة الكيماوية كما حصل في بلدة حلبجة الكردية،  وإحداث تغييرات بيئية لأغراض أمنية مثل تجفيف منطقة الأهوار في جنوب العراق  وتدمير الحياة الطبيعية فيها. إلا أن حكمه تعرض أيضا لهزات داخلية تمثلت  بهرب اثنين من أعضاء الحلقة الضيقة المحيطة فيه، وهما صهراه حسين كامل  المسؤول عن التصنيع العسكري وأخوه صدام كامل الذي كان من ضمن حماية الرئيس.  لكنهما حين قررا العودة إلى العراق بضمانات من صدام نفسه قتلا على الفور  في بغداد. وتعرض صدام نفسه لمحاولات لاغتياله أو الإطاحة به. كما جرت  محاولة لاغتيال ابنه عدي عام 1996 سببت له عاهة مستديمة.  
 صدام أحرق آبار النفط الكويتية  الأمم المتحدة  وبرغم  التعنت الذي أبداه صدام في التعامل مع قرارات الأمم المتحدة ولجان التفتيش  اضطر للالتزام باتفاق النفط مقابل الغذاء الذي يسمح ببيع العراق بعضا من  نفطه لشراء أغذية وأدوية وقد أدت الخلافات حول التفتيش عن أسلحة التدمير  الشامل إلى تعرض العراق لقصف أمريكي بريطاني في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول عام  1998، واستمرار القصف على منطقتي حظر الطيران المفروضتين في الشمال  والجنوب، حتى دخول قوات التحالف في أبريل/ نيسان الماضي. لكن هجمات سبتمبر/  أيلول عام 2001 دفعت العراق إلى الواجهة ووضعته في مقدمة أولويات السياسة  الخارجية الأمريكية. 
 الحرب دمرت بنية العراق التحتية
 وبدأ  المسؤولون الأميركيون، لأول مرة، يدعون علانية إلى إسقاط النظام كهدف  مركزي، بعد إزاحة نظام طالبان في أفغانستان، وركزوا على ذريعة رئيسية لشن  الحرب هي وجود برنامج لأسلحة التدمير شاملوأدى دخول قوات التحالف إلى بغداد  إلى فرار صدام ومعظم المسؤولين الكبار في نظامه، وأصدرت واشنطن قائمة من  55 مسؤولا سابقا يتصدرها الرئيس السابق وولداه عدي وقصي اللذان قتلا في  هجوم امريكي على منزل في مدينة الموصل في يوليو/ تموز 2003. وقد ألقي القبض  على معظم المسؤولين السابقين المدرجة أسماؤهم في القائمة التي يتصدرها  صدام نفسه.   عمليات التفتيش لم توقف احتمال الحرب       تكريت: مسقط رأس صدام حسين  تعد  مدينة تكريت مسقط رأس الرئيس العراقي المخلوع صدام حسين وكانت ذات أهمية  نفسية للنظام العراقي السابق. وكان سكان مدينة تكريت التي تبعد 165  كيلومترا إلى الشمال الغربي من بغداد يدينون بالولاء للزعيم العراقي  السابق. كما كانت العشيرة الحاكمة بالمدينة والعشائر الموالية لها ضمن  حاشية النظام العراقي السابق. ولد صدام في تكريت منذ 66 عاما. وكانت  المدينة أحدى بؤر المقاومة الساخنة بالعراق بعد سقوط نظام صدام حسين كما  كانت آخر مدينة عراقية تسقط في يد القوات الأمريكية. ومن جهة أخرى، تعد  تكريت مسقط رأس العديد من ضباط الجيش العراقي السابق وأفراد الأجهزة  الأمنية العراقية السابقة علاوة على العديد من عناصر قوات الحرس الجمهوري  العراقي وفدائيي صدام أهمية تاريخية  وكان  صدام قد خصص أموالا طائلة والكثير من الموارد لصالح تكريت وخاصة بعد أن  قصفتها قوات التحالف في حرب الخليج الثانية التي دارت رحاها عام 1991.  وتحول شكل المدينة بعدها تماما لتمتلئ بالمساجد والطرق الحديثة وصور  وتماثيل للرئيس العراقي المخلوع بالإضافة إلى أكبر القصور الرئاسية  العراقية. كما يقع معمل بايجي لتكرير النفط الذي يعد أحد أكبر معامل  التكرير العراقية بالقرب من تكريت. وكان صدام يحتفل بعيد ميلاده في الثامن  والعشرين من شهر إبريل-نيسان في مدينة تكريت. واتسمت مظاهر الاحتفال بعيد  ميلاد صدام بالبذخ والمغالاة حيث اعتاد دعوة العديد من المسؤولين الأجانب،  كما نظم عشرات الآلاف من المواطنين العديد من العروض في شوارع المدينة  احتفالا برئيسهم. وتعد المدينة ذات أهمية تاريخية خاصة بالنسبة للعديد من  العراقيين وخاصة أنها كانت محل ميلاد القائد العربي العظيم صلاح الدين الذي  ولد في عام 1138ونجح صلاح الدين الذي ينتمي لأصول كردية في أن يصبح سلطان  مصر وبطلا للمسلمين بعد تحريره بيت المقدس من أيدي الصليبيين.    اعتقال صدام حسين  اعلن  بول بريمر رئيس الادارة المدنية الامريكية في العراق اعتقال الرئيس العراقي  المخلوع صدام حسين في بلدة الدور في یوم 13/12/2003 ساعة 8:26 بتوقیت  بغداد في جنوب مدينة تكريت مسقط رأسه. وقال بريمر في مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة  العراقية بغداد "لقد امسكنا به"، لتتعالى بعدها صيحات الفرح والابتهاج من  الحاضرين. وعبر العراقيون عن فرحتهم باعتقال صدام حسين بالخروج الى الشوارع  واطلاق الاعيرة النارية في الهواء. وعرض بريمر لقطات لصدام حسين وهو بلحية  كثيفة ويخضع لفحص طبي من قبل القوات الامريكية. واوضح الجنرال ريكاردو  سانشيز قائد القوات الامريكية في العراق في المؤتمر الصحفي تفاصيل عملية  اعتقال صدام، فقال ان القوات الامريكية عثرت عليه في قبو في مزرعة على بعد  15 كيلومترا جنوب تكريت، وذلك بناء على معلومات استخبارية عن اختبائه في  احد موقعين جنوب تكريت. وقال سانشيز ان صدام قد اعتقل دون مقاومة ودون  اطلاق طلقة واحدة، وكان متعاونا وهادئا بعد القبض عليه. ووصف سانشيز تسلسل  عملية القبض على صدام كما يلي: - وصلت القوات الامريكية الى بلدة الدور  جنوب تكريت وقامت بعملية بحث مكثف في المزرعة المشتبه بتواجد صدام بها. -  عثرت القوات الامريكية على فتحة مموهة عن طريق تغطيتها بالاحجار والقمامة  في جدار احدى بنايات المزرعة. - دخل الجنود الامريكيون من هذه الفتحة الى  غرفة تقود الى قبو وجدوا به صدام حسين راقدا نحو الساعة 18:20 بتوقيت  العراق (5:30) بتوقيت جرينتش. - تم اعتقال رجلين من اعوان صدام، وصودرت  اسلحة ومبلغ 750 ألف دولار نقدا  
 القوات الامريكية تقوم بعملية الفحص الطبي لصدام حسين  المزيد من صور صدام 
  تأكيدات من مجلس الحكم العراقي
 واكد  عبد العزيز الحكيم الرئيس الحالي لمجلس الحكم العراقي انه تم اجراء  اختبارات الحامض النووي على الشخص المعتقل، واكدت انه هو بالفعل صدام حسين.  وكانت وكالة الانباء الايرانية الرسمية "ايرنا" اول من نقل عن جلال  طالباني رئيس الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني، وعضو مجلس الحكم العراقي ان صدام  حسين قد اعتقل في مدينة تكريت مسقط رأسه. ومن جانبه رحب رئيس الوزراء  البريطاني توني بلير باعتقال صدام حسين، قائلا ان اعتقاله يزيل اي شكوك حول  امكانية عودته الى الحكم، ويعطي الفرصة لمحاكمته امام محكمة عراقية على ما  اقترفه في حق شعبه.   
 صدام ونجليه وقت ان كانوا في سدة الحكم
 عمليات بحث مستمرة
 يشار  الى ان القوات الامريكية رصدت مبلغ 25 مليون دولار مكافأة لمن يدلي  بمعلومات تؤدي الى اعتقال الرئيس العراقي السابق. غير ان صدام حسين، البالغ  من العمر 66 عاما، تمكن من الاختفاء عن اعين القوات الامريكية منذ دخولها  بغداد في شهر ابريل/نيسان الماضي. وقامت القوات الامريكية بعمليات بحث  مكثفة ومستمرة عن صدام حسين، الا انها لم تكلل بالنجاح. وتقول القوات  الامريكية ان صدام حرص على ان يغير مقر تواجده باستمرار لتجنب محاولات  الجنود الامريكيين اقتفاء اثره. وفي شهر اكتوبر/تشرين الماضي قال مسؤولون  امريكيون ان لديهم معلومات استخبارية عن تواجد صدام حسين في مدينة تكريت،  وتحركه من منزل الى آخر متخفيا بمساعدة بعض افراد قبيلته. واصدر صدام  مجموعة من الشرائط الصوتية المسجلة التي تحث العراقيين على مقاومة القوات  الامريكية. وتمكنت القوات الامريكية من قتل عدي وقصي نجلي صدام يوم 22  يوليه/تموز الماضي بعد غارة شنتها على موقع اختبائهما في مدينة الموصل شمال  العراق. وتقول سلطة التحالف في العراق ان صدام قد يحاكم امام محكمة جرائم  حرب تضم قضاة عراقيين يقومون بالمحاكمة، ومجموعة من خبراء القانون الدوليين  الذين يقدمون الاستشارات القانونية اللازمة.  
 صدام حرص على تغيير مقر اقامته باستمرار لتضليل مطارديه 
  زوجة صدام الثانية
 وكانت  زوجة صدام الثانية سميرة شهبندر قد قال في مقابلة مع صحيفة "صنداي تايمز"  البريطانية أن زوجها يتصل بها أو يكتب لها رسالة مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل.  واضافت في حوارها مع مراسل الصحيفة الذي التقى بها في مطعم في العاصمة  اللبنانية بيروت إنها حصلت على إذن من السلطات الفرنسية بأن تنتقل للعيش في  فرنسا مع ابنها عليّ وإنها تتوقع الانتقال إلى باريس الشهر المقبل. واكدت  ان صدام أعطاها مبلغا قدره خمسة ملايين دولار وكمية من الذهب والمجوهرات  قبل أن يرسلها إلى سوريا مع ابنهما عليّ بعد سقوط بغداد في نيسان/أبريل  الماضي.
المزيد من صور صور صدام حسين             
صورة الرئيس صدام حسين مع الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات     
البوم صور صدام حسين       صور الاعدام وصلاة الجنازة                            _

----------


## البوب شريف

_ 
  · الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إسماعيل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ولد عام 1938 في قرية الجورة، قضاء المجدل جنوبي قطاع غزة، لجأ مع أسرته إلى قطاع غزة بعد حرب العام 1948.   
· تعرض لحادث في شبابه أثناء ممارسته للرياضة، نتج عنه شلل جميع أطرافه شللاً تاماً .  
· عمل مدرساً للغة العربية والتربية الإسلامية، ثم عمل خطيباً ومدرساً في  مساجد غزة، أصبح في ظل الاحتلال أشهر خطيب عرفه قطاع غزة لقوة حجته وجسارته  في الحق .  
· عمل رئيساً للمجمع الإسلامي في غزة .   
· اعتقل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] عام 1983 بتهمة حيازة أسلحة، وتشكيل تنظيم عسكري، والتحريض على إزالة الدولة العبرية من الوجود، وقد حوكم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
· أفرج عنه عام 1985 في إطار عملية تبادل للأسرى بين سلطات الاحتلال  والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين – القيادة العامة، بعد أن أمضى 11 شهراً في  السجن .  
· أسس الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مع مجموعة من النشطاء الإسلاميين تنظيماً لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" في قطاع غزة في العام 1987 .   
· داهمت قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني منزله أواخر شهر آب/ أغسطس 1988، وقامت  بتفتيشه وهددته بدفعه في مقعده المتحرك عبر الحدود ونفيه إلى لبنان .  
· في ليلة 18/5/1989 قامت سلطات الاحتلال باعتقال الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مع المئات من أبناء حركة "حماس" في محاولة لوقف المقاومة المسلحة التي  أخذت آنذاك طابع الهجمات بالسلاح الأبيض على جنود الاحتلال ومستوطنيه،  واغتيال العملاء .   
· في 16/1./1991 أصدرت محكمة عسكرية صهيونية حكماً بالسجن مدى الحياة مضاف  إليه خمسة عشر عاماً، بعد أن وجهت للشيخ لائحة اتهام تتضمن 9 بنود منها  التحريض على اختطاف وقتل جنود صهاينة وتأسيس حركة "حماس" وجهازيها العسكري  والأمني .   
· بالإضافة إلى إصابة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بالشلل التام، فإنه يعاني من أمراض عدة منها (فقدان البصر في العين اليمنى  بعد ضربه عليها أثناء التحقيق وضعف شديد في قدرة الإبصار للعين اليسرى،  التهاب مزمن بالأذن، حساسية في الرئتين، أمراض والتهابات باطنية ومعوية)،  وقد أدى سور ظروف اعتقال الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إلى تدهور حالته الصحية مما استدعى نقله إلى المستشفى مرات عدة، ولا زالت صحة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تتدهور بسبب اعتقاله وعدم توفر رعاية طبية ملائمة له .   
· في 13/12/1992 قامت مجموعة فدائية من مقاتلي كتائب الشهيد عز الدين  القسام بخطف جندي صهيوني وعرضت المجموعة الإفراج عن الجندي مقابل الإفراج  عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ومجموعة من المعتقلين في السجون الصهيونية بينهم مرضى ومسنين ومعتقلون عرب  اختطفتهم قوات صهيونية من لبنان، إلا أن الحكومة الصهيونية رفضت العرض  وداهمت مكان احتجاز الجندي مما أدى إلى مصرعه ومصرع قائد الوحدة المهاجمة  قبل استشهاد أبطال المجموعة الفدائية في منزل في قرية بيرنبالا قرب القدس .   
أفرج عنه فجر يوم الأربعاء 1/1./1997 بموجب اتفاق جرى التوصل إليه بين الأردن والكيان الصهيوني للإفراج عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مقابل تسليم عميلين صهيونيين اعتقلا في الأردن عقب محاولة الاغتيال  الفاشلة التي تعرض لها الأستاذ المجاهد خالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسي  لحركة "حماس"  
       أمام محكمة عسكرية صهيونية أصدرت عليه حكماً بالسجن لمدة 13 عاماً .                    
** درس النكبة.. 
ولد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد المجاهد الرمز الوطني للمجاهدين" أمير الشهداء" الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إسماعيل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في قرية (جورة )قضاء مدينة المجدل (علي بعد 2. كم شمالي غزة ) عام /1936/ و مات والده وعمره لم يتجاوز ثلاث سنوات. 
و كني الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في طفولته بـ ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] سعدة ) نسبة إلى أمه الفاضلة (السيدة سعدة عبد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الهبيل) لتمييزه عن أقرانه الكثر من عائلة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] . 
و حينما وقعت نكبة فلسطين عام/ 1948/ كان الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يبلغ من العمر /12/ عاما، و هاجرت أسرته إلى غزة، مع عشرات آلاف الأسر التي طردتها العصابات الصهيونية . 
وفي تصريح للشيخ الشهيد المجاهد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قبل استشهاده بأيام قليلة إنه خرج من النكبة بدرس و أثّر في حياته الفكرية  والسياسية فيما بعد و هو أن الاعتماد على سواعد الفلسطينيين أنفسهم عن  طريق تسليح الشعب أجدى من الاعتماد على الغير سواء أكان هذا الغير الدول  العربية المجاورة أم المجتمع الدولي. 
وأضاف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  عن تلك المرحلة ' لقد نزعت الجيوش العربية التي جاءت تحارب الكيان  الصهيوني السلاح من أيدينا بحجة أنه لا ينبغي وجود قوة أخرى غير قوة  الجيوش، فارتبط مصيرنا بها، ولما هزمت هزمنا وراحت العصابات الصهيونية  ترتكب المجازر والمذابح لترويع الآمنين، ولو كانت أسلحتنا بأيدينا لتغيرت  مجريات الأحداث'. 
و قبل الهجرة التحق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بمدرسة "الجورة "الابتدائية وواصل الدراسة بها حتى الصف الخامس حتى النكبة التي ألمت بفلسطين وشردت أهلها عام /1948 / . 
و عانت أسرة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الشهيد كثيرا -شأنها شأن معظم المهاجرين آنذاك- و ذاقت مرارة الفقر والجوع  والحرمان، فكان يذهب إلى معسكرات الجيش المصري مع بعض أقرانه لأخذ ما يزيد  عن حاجة الجنود ليطعموا به أهليهم وذويهم. 
وترك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الشهيد الرمز الدراسة لمدة عام (1949-195.) ليعين أسرته المكونة من سبعة  أفراد عن طريق العمل في أحد مطاعم الفول في غزة، ثم عاود الدراسة مرة أخرى. 
في السادسة عشرة من عمره تعرض شيخ المجاهدين أمير الشهداء الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
و لم يخبر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أحدا و لا حتى أسرته، بأنه أصيب أثناء مصارعة أحد رفاقه (عبد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الخطيب ) خوفا من حدوث مشاكل عائلية بين أسرته و أسرة الخطيب، و لم يكشف  عن ذلك إلا عام /1989/ . وبعد /45/ يوما من وضع رقبته داخل جبيرة من الجبس  أتضح بعدها أنه سيعيش بقية عمره رهين الشلل الذي أصيب به في تلك الفترة. 
و عانى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  المجاهد الشهيد الرمز كذلك -إضافة إلى الشلل التام -من أمراض عديدة منها  فقدان البصر في العين اليمنى بعدما أصيبت بضربة أثناء جولة من التحقيق على  يد المخابرات الصهيونية في فترة سجنه، وضعف شديد في قدرة إبصار العين  اليسرى، والتهاب مزمن بالأذن وحساسية في الرئتين وبعض الأمراض والالتهابات  المعوية الأخرى. 
أنهى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  دراسته الثانوية في العام الدراسي /57/1958 / ونجح في الحصول على فرصة عمل  رغم الاعتراض عليه في البداية بسبب حالته الصحية، وكان معظم دخله من مهنة  التدريس يذهب لمساعدة أسرته.    الذين يحملون اسم              لحادثة خطيرة أثرت في حياته كلها منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن، فقد أصيب بكسر  في فقرات العنق أثناء لعبه مع بعض أقرانه عام /1952/.      
** مسيرة شيخ المجاهدين وأمير الشهداء مع القضية الفلسطينية .. 
شارك الشهيد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الرمز وهو في العشرين من العمر في المظاهرات التي اندلعت في غزة احتجاجا  على العدوان الثلاثي الذي استهدف مصر عام /1956 / وأظهر قدرات خطابية  وتنظيمية ملموسة، حيث نشط مع رفاقه في الدعوة إلى رفض الإشراف الدولي على  غزة مؤكدا ضرورة عودة الإدارة المصرية إلى هذا الإقليم. 
كانت مواهب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الخطابية قد بدأت تظهر بقوة، ومعها بدأ نجمه يلمع وسط دعاة غزة، الأمر  الذي لفت إليه أنظار المخابرات المصرية العاملة هناك، فقررت عام /1965/  اعتقاله ضمن حملة الاعتقالات التي شهدتها الساحة السياسية المصرية التي  استهدفت كل من سبق اعتقاله من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عام/ 1954/، وظل حبيس  الزنزانة الانفرادية قرابة شهر ثم أفرج عنه بعد أن أثبتت التحقيقات عدم  وجود علاقة تنظيمية بينه وبين الإخوان. وقد تركت فترة الاعتقال في نفسه  آثارا مهمة لخصها بقوله 'إنها عمقت في نفسه كراهية الظلم، وأكدت (فترة  الاعتقال) أن شرعية أي سلطة تقوم على العدل وإيمانها بحق الإنسان في الحياة  بحرية'. 
بعد هزيمة /1967/ التي احتلت فيها القوات الصهيونية كل الأراضي الفلسطينية بما فيها قطاع غزة استمر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في إلهاب مشاعر المصلين من فوق منبر مسجد العباس بحي الرمال بمدينة غزة  الذي كان يخطب فيه لمقاومة المحتل، وفي الوقت نفسه نشط في جمع التبرعات  ومعاونة أسر الشهداء والمعتقلين، ثم عمل بعد ذلك رئيسا للمجمع الإسلامي في  غزة.
** أمير الشهداء شيخ الانتفاضتين زعيما الإخوان في فلسطين.. 
يعتنق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] المجاهد الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  أفكار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي تأسست في مصر على يد الإمام حسن البنا  عام / 1928/، والتي تدعو -كما تقول- إلى فهم الإسلام فهما صحيحا والشمول في  تطبيقه في شتى مناحي الحياة، و يعتبر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] زعيم هذه الجماعة في فلسطين . 
اعتقل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  على يد قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني عام/ 1982/ووجهت إليه تهمة تشكيل تنظيم  عسكري وحيازة أسلحة وأصدرت عليه حكما بالسجن/ 13 /عاما، لكنها عادت وأطلقت  سراحه عام /1985/ في إطار عملية لتبادل الأسرى بين سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني  والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين 'القيادة العامة'. 
** أمير الشهداء شيخ الانتفاضة الكبرى..
بعد اندلاع الانتفاضة الكبرى في/ 8-12-1987/ قرر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد المجاهد الرمز احمد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مع عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان تكوين تنظيم إسلامي لمحاربة الاحتلال بغية  تحرير فلسطين أطلقوا عليه اسم 'حركة المقاومة الإسلامية' المعروفة اختصارا  باسم 'حماس'. وكان له دور مهم في الانتفاضة الفلسطينية التي اندلعت آنذاك  واشتهرت بانتفاضة المساجد، ومنذ ذلك الوقت والشيخ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يعتبر الزعيم الروحي لتلك الحركة. 
مع تصاعد أعمال الانتفاضة و تصاعد قوة "حماس" و إقدامها على تنفيذ عمليات  مسلحة منها اختطاف جنديين صهيونيين عام/1989/ اعتقلته قوات الاحتلال بتاريخ  /18 مايو- أيار- 1989 /مع المئات من أعضاء حركة "حماس" .  
وفي /16/ أكتوبر/تشرين الأول /1991 / أصدرت إحدى المحاكم العسكرية حكما  بسجن شيخ المجاهدين الشهيد الرمز مدى الحياة إضافة إلى /15/ عاما أخرى،  وجاء في لائحة الاتهام أن هذه التهم بسبب التحريض على اختطاف وقتل جنود  صهاينة وتأسيس حركة "حماس" وجهازيها العسكري والأمني. 
و نظرا لمكانة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد المجاهد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الكبيرة في قلوب أبناء حركته فقد قامت بتاريخ / 13/12/1992/ مجموعة فدائية  من مقاتلي كتائب الشهيد "عز الدين القسام " بخطف جندي صهيوني وعرضت  المجموعة الإفراج عن الجندي مقابل الإفراج عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ومجموعة من المعتقلين في السجون بينهم مرضى ومسنين ومعتقلون عرب اختطفتهم  قوات صهيونية من لبنان، إلا أن الحكومة الصهيونية رفضت العرض وداهمت مكان  احتجاز الجندي مما أدى إلى مصرعه ومصرع قائد الوحدة المهاجمة قبل استشهاد  أبطال المجموعة الفدائية في منزل في قرية بيرنبالا قرب القدس .  
إلا أن سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني اضطرت للإفراج عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد الرمز فجر يوم الأربعاء 1/1./1997 /بموجب اتفاق جرى التوصل إليه بين الأردن والاحتلال يقضى بالإفراج عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الشهيد المجاهد الرمزمقابل تسليم عميلين يهوديين اعتقلا في الأردن عقب  محاولة الاغتيال الفاشلة التي تعرض لها خالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسي  لحركة "حماس " في عمان ، قبل أن يعود إلى غزة و يخرج عشرات الآلاف من  الفلسطينيين لاستقباله . 
و خرج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد المجاهد الرمز احمد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في جولة علاج إلى الخارج زار خلالها العديد من الدول العربية ، و استقبل  بحفاوة من قبل زعماء عرب و مسلمين و من قبل القيادات الشعبية و النقابية ، و  من بين الدول التي زارها السعودية و إيران و سوريا و الأمارات . 
و عمل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  المجاهد الشهيد الرمز علي إعادة تنظيم صفوف حركة "حماس "من جديد عقب تفكيك  بنى الحركة من قبل أجهزة امن السلطة الفلسطينية ، و شهدت علاقته بالسلطة  الفلسطينية فترات مد و جزر ، حيث وصلت الأمور أحيانا إلى فرض الإقامة  الجبرية عليه و قطع الاتصالات عنه .
** أمير الشهداء شيخ انتفاضة الأقصى المباركة..  
و خلال انتفاضة الأقصى التي اندلعت نهاية /سبتمبر 2... /، شاركت حركة "حماس "بزعامة أمير الشهداء الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في مسيرة المقاومة الفلسطينية بفاعلية بعد أن أعادت تنظيم صفوفها ، و بناء  جهازها العسكري ، حيث تتهم سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني "حماس" تحت زعامة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وبسبب اختلاف سياسة "حماس" عن السلطة كثيراً ما كانت تلجأ السلطة للضغط على  "حماس"، وفي هذا السياق فرضت السلطة الفلسطينية أكثر من مرة على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الإقامة الجبرية مع إقرارها بأهمية للمقاومة الفلسطينية وللحياة والسياسية الفلسطيني.  
و بالإضافة إلى إصابة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الشهيد المجاهد الرمز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بالشلل التام، فإنه يعاني من أمراض عدة منها ( فقدان البصر بصورة كبيرة في  العين اليمنى بعد ضربه عليها أثناء التحقيق وضعف شديد في قدرة الإبصار  للعين اليسرى ، و التهاب مزمن بالأذن، حساسية في الرئتين، أمراض والتهابات  باطنية ومعوية). 
و قد حاولت سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني بتاريخ /6-9-2..3 /اغتيال الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
سالت الدموع بغزارة من عيون الفلسطينيين حزنا على فراق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
صباح مدينة غزة، لم يكن عاديا هذا الاثنين /22-3-2..3/، السماء تلبدت بدخان  أسود انطلق من النيران التي أشعلت في إطارات السيارات، و ضج صمتها أصوات  القنابل المحلية الصوت الذي أطلقه الفتية. 
آلاف الفلسطينيين هرعوا من نومهم غير مصدقين النبأ ( نبأ استشهاد شيخ  الانتفاضتين (كما كان يطلق عليه أنصار حماس) تجمهروا أمام ثلاجات الشهداء  بمستشفى الشفاء بغزة حيث يرقد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
و هناك اختلطت المشاعر، شبان يبكون، و أطفال يهتفون و مجاهدون يتوعدون  بالثأر، و شيوخ التزموا الصمت، إلا من دموع قد تحجرت في المقل، حزنا علي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بقيادة المقاومة الفلسطينية ، وظلت قوات الاحتلال الصهيوني تحرض دول  العالم علي اعتبارها حركة إرهابية و تجميد أموالها ، و هو ما استجابت له  أوربا مؤخرا حينما خضع الاتحاد الأوربي السبت /6-9-2..3/ للضغوط الأمريكية و  الصهيونية و ضمت الحركة بجناحها السياسي إلى قائمة المنظمات الإرهابية .  الشهيد الرمز احمد  و برفقته إسماعيل هنية القيادي في "حماس" حينما استهدف  صاروخ أطلقته طائرات حربية صهيونية مبنى سكني كان يتواجد فيه .  الذي طالما  رأوا فيه الأب قبل القائد، و الأخ قبل المقاتل العنيد..  الذي يعد أحد أهم  رموز العمل الوطني الفلسطيني طوال القرن الماضي.     احمد       زعيم  و مؤسس حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" .. في حين علت أصوات المساجد    _

----------


## البوب شريف

_عبدالحكيم عامر       
(11 ديسمبر 1919 - 14 سبتمبر 1967)  
 أحد رجال ثورة يوليو 1952 . وكان صديقاً للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وصلاح نصر  ووزير الحربية حتى حرب 1967. وقائد عام للقوات المسلحة المصرية ونائب رئيس  الجمهورية.    سيرته   
ولد سنة 1919 في قرية أسطال ، مركز سمالوط  بمحافظة المنيا. تخرج من الكلية الحربية في 1939. شارك في حرب 1948 في نفس  وحدة جمال عبد الناصر.  
لعب عامر دوراً كبيراً في القيام بالثورة عام  1952. وفي العام التالي 1953، أصبح رئيساً للأركان. قاد القوات المصرية  والمقاومة في حرب العدوان الثلاثي عام 1956 و يتحمل بالمشاركة مع جمال عبد  الناصر المسئولية عن اخفاقه في إدارة المعارك في سيناء والسويس. بعد الوحدة  مع سوريا، عام 1958، أصبح القائد الأعلى للقوات المشتركة. 
في عام 1964 أصبح نائباً أول لرئيس الجمهورية. حرب 1967 وضعت نهاية  لمستقبله، حيث أعفي من كافة مناصبه واحيل للتقاعد. ثم وضع قيد الإقامة  الجبرية في منزله، في أغسطس 1967 بسبب التصرفات الارتجالية غير المدروسة  لقيادته المعارك ثم انهياره مما ادى إلى التخبط في اصدار قرار الانسحاب  الكيفي من سيناء الذي ادى للهزيمة .ألقي القبض على 50 ضابطاً ووزيرين  سابقين بتهمة التخطيط لإنقلاب.    زواجه   
تزوج عامر أكثر من مرة غير أن زواجه من الفنانة  برلنتي عبد الحميد هو الأشهر، حيث إنه كاد أن يفقد مستقبله السياسي بسبب  هذا الزواج الذي لم يرض عنه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر    التوجهات الفكرية   
تبنى عبد الحكيم عامر الخط القومي الذي دعا إليه  الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر على الصعيد العربي والنهج الاشتراكي فيما يتعلق  بالإصلاحات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية على الصعيد المصري الداخلي. ولعب دورا  مهما بنفوذه داخل المؤسسة العسكرية في تنفيذ قوانين التأميم والإصلاح  الاجتماعي. وكان عضوا في اللجنة التنفيذية العليا للاتحاد الاشتراكي. 
واقتنع بفكرة مركزية الدولة, فكان هو وبمساعدة بعض الأجهزة الأمنية  والعسكرية أحد مراكز القوة التي أثرت على التجربة الديمقراطية في مصر طوال  العهد الناصري.   حياته العسكرية والسياسية    خدم  عبد الحكيم عامر فور تخرجه ضمن قوات الجيش المصري العاملة في السودان عام  1941، والتقى هناك بجمال عبد الناصر حيث تعمقت رابطة الصداقة بينهما منذ  ذلك الوقت.   في حرب 1948   
وحينما اندلعت حرب فلسطين عام 1948 كان عبد الحكيم عامر وجمال عبد الناصر ضمن التشكيلات المصرية التي ذهبت إلى هناك.    العودة إلى مصر   وبعد  الحرب وما لحق بالعرب فيها من هزيمة على يد القوات اليهودية وما أسفرت عنه  من إقامة دولة إسرائيل عام 1948 عاد عبد الحكيم عامر إلى مصر ونقل إلى أحد  مراكز التدريب في منقباد بصعيد مصر.   عضوا في الهيئة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار   
كانت الحالة السياسية في مصر تزداد توترا في ظل  موجات من الغضب الشعبي لما لحق بالجيوش العربية من هزيمة وقيام دولة  إسرائيل كشوكة في خاصرة العالم العربي الأمر الذي ساعد على بروز تيار داخل  القوات المسلحة المصرية راغب في التغيير, وتشكل آنذاك ما عرف بالضباط  الأحرار, وكان عبد الحكيم عامر عضوا في هيئتها التأسيسية التي قامت بحركتها  العسكرية وأطلق عليها فيما بعد ثورة وعرفت في التاريخ السياسي المعاصر  بثورة يوليو/تموز 1952.   ترقيات سريعة   قائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة 
شهدت حياة عبد الحكيم عامر بعد نجاح الثورة تغييرات جوهرية وسريعة، فتمت  ترقيته وهو لم يزل في الـ 34 من العمر إلى رتبة لواء, وأوكلت إليه مهمة  قيادة القوات المسلحة, وأصبح في عام 1953 مسماه الجديد القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة المصرية.    وزيرا للحربية    
وبعد عام واحد أيضا عين وزيرا للحربية مع احتفاظه بمنصبه في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، ثم رقي إلى رتبة فريق عام 1958.   
وبعد قيام الوحدة مع سوريا تحت اسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة منح عبد الحكيم عامر رتبة مشير في 23 فبراير/شباط 1958.   نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية   وكانت  الترقية الأخرى التي رفعته إلى رتبة نائب رئيس جمهورية في 6 مارس/آذار  1958, واستمر في هذا المنصب حتى أغسطس/ آب 1961 حيث أضيفت إليه مهمة رئاسة  اللجنة العليا للسد العالي ثم رئاسة المجلس الأعلى للمؤسسات العامة ذات  الطابع الاقتصادي في أبريل/نيسان من العام نفسه.    الإشراف على حرب اليمن   وبعد  قيام ثورة اليمن في 30 سبتمبر/أيلول 1962 واعتراف مصر بها ورغبة منها في  تدعيم الثوار الجدد أرسلت جزءا كبيرا من قواتها المسلحة إلى هناك، وأسندت  مهمة الإشراف عليها إلى المشير عبد الحكيم عامر بصفته قائدا عاما للقوات  المسلحة وكانت أولى زياراته لليمن عام 1963.    رئيسا للجنة العليا لتصفية الإقطاع   تولى  عبد الحكيم عامر رئاسة اللجنة العليا لتصفية الإقطاع في مايو/أيار 1966  وفي أكتوبر/تشرين الأول من العام نفسه عهد إلى وزير الحربية شمس بدران ببعض  اختصاصات القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وأصبح مسؤولا أمام عبد الحكيم  عامرعن كل ما يكلفه به من أعمال عسكرية وإدارية.     دوره في حرب 1967   في  نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 1966 وقعت مصر وسوريا اتفاقية للدفاع المشترك بعد أن  زادت التهديدات الإسرائيلية لسوريا، وأبلغ الاتحاد السوفياتي والمخابرات  السورية الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بوجود حشود عسكرية على الحدود السورية  فأصدر أوامره بالتعبئة العامة وحشد القوات المصرية في سيناء في 14  مايو/أيار 1967 بهدف تخفيف الضغط على الجبهة الشمالية في سوريا.  
وفي 17 مايو/أيار 1967 تم إغلاق مضايق تيران وصنافير في وجه الملاحة  الإسرائيلية مما فجر حرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 حيث كان عبد الحكيم عامر قائدا  عاما للقوات المسلحة المصرية آنذاك. 
وفي صبيحة يوم الخامس من يونيو/حزيران عام 1967 فاجأ الطيران الإسرائيلي  سلاح الطيران المصري فدمر معظم طائراته وهي لاتزال رابضة في القواعد  العسكرية والمطارات المدنية. 
بدت على المشير عامر ملامح الارتباك, وفقد قدرته على إدارة المعركة, واتخذ  قرارا سريعا للجيش المصري بالانسحاب وتم ذلك بطريقة غير منظمة مما زاد من  خسائر القوات المصرية.   الانتحار (ويقال انها عمليه مدبره)    
بعد الهزيمة تنحى عبد الحكيم عامر عن جميع  مناصبه، واعتصم في منزله بمحافظة الجيزة في مصر ومعه بعض قيادات القوات  المسلحة المتعاطفين معه، فاستدعاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر للتفاوض معه حتى  لا تزداد حالة البلبلة خاصة بعد أن وصلت عبد الناصر أنباء عن اعتزام المشير  التوجه إلى إحدى القواعد العسكرية للقيام بانقلاب عسكري من هناك. 
وأثناء حوار عبد الناصر وعبد الحكيم عامر توجه وزير الحربية ورئيس الأركان  الجديدان محمد فوزي وعبد المنعم رياض إلى بيت المشير وأمرا القادة  المعتصمين بالمنزل بتسليم أنفسهم والأسلحة التي بحوزتهم, وتحت التهديد  باستعمال القوة استسلم هؤلاء القادة وانتهى الاعتصام. 
ثم فرضت الإقامة الجبرية على المشير لكنه لم يحتمل ذلك خاصة في ظل الانهيار النفسي الذي كان يعاني منه عقب الهزيمة. 
وفي 14 سبتمبر 1967 أُعلن عن موته منتحرا, ودفن في قريته أسطال التي ولد فيها قبل 48 عاما من وفاته. _

----------


## البوب شريف

_الرئيس الفلسطينى الراحل ياسر عرفات  اسمه   محمد عبد الرحمن، وهو اسم مركب واسم أبيه هو عبد الرؤوف واسم جده عرفات   واسم عائلته القدوة من عشيرة الحسيني وهو واحد من سبعة إخوة ولدوا لتاجر   فلسطيني ولد في مدينة القدس في 4 أغسطس/ آب 1929.  
لم تكن حياة الراحل الرمز ياسر عرفات   إلا تاريخا متواصلا من النضال والمعارك التي خاضها وأسس من مجموعها  تاريخا  جديدا وحديثا لفلسطين ، بحيث غدت القضية الفلسطينية رمزاً عالمياً  للعدالة  والنضال، وجعل من كوفيته رمزا يرتديه كافة أحرار العالم ومناصري  قضايا  السلم والعدالة العالميين.  الشهيد   الرمز لم يبدأ تاريخه النضالي من لحظة تفجيره الرصاصة الأولى، كانت  تجتذبه  ارض المعارك حيثما كانت، فكان مقاتلاً شرساً خاض معارك عسكرية بعد  تلقيه  التدريب العسكري اللازم من قبل "جيش الجهاد المقدس "بقيادة القائد  الشهيد  عبد القادر الحسيني بعد التحاقه بقوات الثورة في العام 1948،  وأسندت إليه  مهمة الإمداد والتزويد بالأسلحة سراً من مصر وتهريبها عبر رفح  للثوار في  فلسطين.  لم يثن التعليم ، الطالب ياسر عرفات   المتفوق في "كلية الهندسة - جامعة الملك فؤاد / أي جامعة القاهرة" ، عن   ترك مقاعد الدراسة، والتوجه لقناة السويس المحتلة، لقتال قوات الجيش   البريطاني ، مع إخوانه من الفدائيين المصريين عام 1951 ،إيماناً و قناعة   بأن أرض العروبة – وحدة لا تتجزأ – وبأن قتال وهزيمة الاستعمار في موقع   جغرافي هو إيقاع هزيمة بالاستعمار عامة ، كما أن الفعل الثوري وإن تغيرت   معالمه الجغرافية ، كل لا يتجزأ.  شارك   للمرة الثانية متطوعاً في "حرب الفدائيين" عام 1953 في قناة السويس ، هذه   الحرب التي غيرت من دور الاستعمار البريطاني ووجوده "شرق السويس"، وفرضت   أخيراً ، الجلاء البريطاني عن الأراضي المصرية.  أرسل   في عام 1953 ، خطاباً للواء محمد نجيب أول رئيس لمصر عقب قيام ثورة 23   يوليو/ تموز 1952. ولم يحمل هذا الخطاب سوى ثلاث كلمات فقط هي "لا تنس   فلسطين". وقيل إن عرفات سطر الكلمات الثلاث بدمه، وهو من ربطته برجالات   ثورة 23 يوليو تموز عام 1952 علاقات ببعض رجالاتها الذين التقاهم أثناء حرب الفدائيين في القناة.  عمل   الرئيس الراحل بحسه الوطني العميق على تثمير مشاركاته هذه لصالح فلسطين ،   فبعد أن عمل على تأسيس " النادي الفلسطيني - القاهرة "، ينطلق لإقامة   "رابطة الطلبة الفلسطينيين"مع رفيق دربه المرحوم فتحي البلعاوي، لتشكل   النواة والبؤرة الأولى "للطلبة الفلسطينيين " على مستوى العالم، هذه   "الرابطة التي كانت أول هيئة فلسطينية منتخبة على مستوى الشعب الفلسطيني   منذ النكبة عام 1948 ، وحملت علم فلسطين إلى الدنيا بأسرها وقاتلت مشاريع   التوطين ونجحت في إسقاط مشروع جونستون لتحويل مياه نهر الأردن .  وكان   لهذه " الرابطة " دور مركزي في إسقاط سياسة الأحلاف الاستعمارية "حلف   بغداد" و"مبدأ الفراغ" الذي قال به الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت ايزنهاور. وفي   تشكيل " الرابطة " الأرضية الصلبة والقاعدة القوية لإنشاء " اتحاد طلبة   فلسطين " ، المتميز بكونه رافداً وطنياً أساسياً ورافعة وطنية فلسطينية   رئيسة ومركزية.  التحق الراحل ياسر عرفات   بجامعة القاهرة وتخرج منها مهندساً مدنياً. وكطالب، انضم إلى جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين واتحاد الطلاب الفلسطيني، حيث كان رئيساً له من عام 1952   إلى عام 1956.   وفي القاهرة طور علاقة وثيقة مع الحاج أمين الحسيني، الذي كان معروفاً بمفتي القدس وفي 1956 خدم في الجيش المصري أثناء حرب السويس.   التحق ياسر عرفات   بعد تخرجه من "كلية الهندسة"،"بالكلية الحربية المصرية " وأصبح ضابطاً في   "سلاح الهندسة"، وعاد من جديد لمنطقة قناة السويس ليشارك مقاتلا في رد   العدوان الثلاثي (الإنجليزي – الفرنسي – الإسرائيلي ) عام1956)، في بور   سعيد مع رفيقه رئيس اتحاد الطلبة المصريين/ جواد حسني، الذي أستشهد في تلك   المعركة. . وفي هذه المعركة أدرك القائد الرمز أن القوة العسكرية ممثلة   بالعدوان الثلاثي لم تستطع أن تهزم إرادة شعب مصر بقيادة عبد الناصر وأن   إرادة القوة مهما عظمت . . فإنها تُهْزَم أمام قوة إرادة الشعب المقاتل.  أسس ياسر عرفات   عام 1957 "اتحاد الخريجين الجامعيين الفلسطينيين" وغادر للعمل مهندساً في   الكويت، وأسس شركة مقاولات، وهناك كانت الانعطافة الأهم في حياته تلك   الانعطافة التي صنعت تاريخا حديثا وجديدا لفلسطين وللأمة العربية . . في   هذه المحطة من حياة القائد الرمز ، التقى وتعرف على خليل الوزير "أبو جهاد"   وتنضج الفكرة وتتشكل، ويكون التطبيق عملياً بتأسيس حركة التحرير الوطنى   الفلسطينى – فتح – في خريف 1957 ويتم خلق نواة التنظيم الصلبة ، وتسمية أعضاء "اللجنة المركزية من مؤسسي فتح ".  في العام 1958 وأثناء عمله مهندساً في دولة الكويت، بدأ بوضع اللبنات الأولى ل حركة التحرير الوطنى الفلسطينى فتح، حيث شكل الخلية الأولى التي تبنت الكفاح المسلح طريقا لتحرير فلسطين وبدأ الرئيس ياسر عرفات بمحاولة جمع عدد من البنادق من مخلفات الحرب العالمية الثانية، وفي ليلة الأول من يناير عام 1965 نفذت حركة التحرير الوطنى الفلسطينى فتح أولى عملياتها ضد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بنسف محطة مائية، حيث قام ياسر عرفات   بتسليم نص البيان الأول إلى صحيفة النهار اللبنانية بنفسه، وفي أعقاب حرب   عام 1967 انتقل عرفات للعمل السري في الضفة الغربية المحتلة حيث قام  بتنظيم  مجموعة من خلايا المقاومة، واستمر ذلك مدة أربعة أشهر. وانتخب في 3   شباط/فبراير عام 1969 رئيساً لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية أثناء انعقاد   المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني في القاهرة واستمر الزعيم بالعمل على تنظيم   واستقطاب المزيد من الكوادر، للتحضير والعمل على إطلاق رد جيل النكبة ، هذا   الرد الذي حمل في طياته بعثا جديدا للشعب ورسم ملامح الهوية النضالية   الفلسطينية.  ويضع   "أبو عمار" مع إخوانه، صياغات المرحلة القادمة لعقود وعقود من السنين،   وتكون الانطلاقة، ويكون التفجير, تفجير المنطقة برمتها/في نفق عيلبون/ في   الاول من يناير/كانون الثاني 1965 في البيان الأول " للقيادة العامة لقوات   العاصفة " عندما نطق بكلمة السرّ "حتى يغيب القمر"، أعلنت فتح ثورتها   وانطلقت عاصفتها لتدق أول مسمار في نعش الوجود الإسرائيلي، وتناقلت صحف   العالم نبأ ثورة أبناء المخيمات، ثورة اللاجئين، ثورة تحمل رايات التحرير   والعودة لتقضي على التشرد والشتات ، ويقود مسيرة الفعل الميداني.  في أعقاب حرب 1967، توفرت ل ياسر عرفات ظروفاً ملائمة لتطوير الثورة ومقاومة الاحتلال حيث يتواجد أعداد كبيرة من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في الأردن، عمل الرئيس ياسر عرفات   "أبو عمار" على تدريب العديد من الشباب الفلسطيني على عمليات المقاومة ضد   الاحتلال الإسرائيلي وذلك عبر التسلل عبر الحدود ونهر الأردن حيث وجهت   مجموعات المقاومة ضربات موجعة للعدو الإسرائيلي الأمر الذي دفع الحكومة   الإسرائيلية بشن هجوم ضخم على بلدة الكرامة الأردنية، بهدف القضاء وتدمير   قواعد المقاومة الفلسطينية، وكان ذلك في مارس سنة 1968، أظهرت المقاومة   الفلسطينية بقيادة ابو عمار   بطولة خارقة في معركة الكرامة حين تصدت للدبابات والطائرات الإسرائيلية   بأسلحة خفيفة بدائية، وألحقت بالقوات الإسرائيلية خسائر فادحة في الأرواح   والمعدات، وكان لهذه المعركة، التي لم تستطع إسرائيل من تحقيق أهدافها حيث   أجبرت على الانسحاب أمام ضربات المقاومة، تأثير كبير على الشارع الفلسطيني   والعربي خصوصاً وأنها حدثت في أعقاب هزيمة حرب عام 1967م، حيث ارتفعت   المعنويات وأثبتت هذه المعركة أن المقاتل العربي يمكنه القتال بشراسة ضد   الغازي المحتل، واحيي الأمل لدى الفلسطينيين في التحرير والعودة بتصميمهم   على الكفاح المسلح من اجل ذلك .  وبعد   أحداث أيلول/سبتمبر أيلول الأسود عام 1970 قررت المقاومة الانتقال إلى   لبنان بعد تدخل العديد من الوساطات العربية لإنهاء الصدام بين الجانبين   الأردني والفلسطيني، وخرج ابو عمار سراً من الأردن إلى القاهرة لحضور مؤتمر القمة العربي الطارئ الذي عقد لتناول أحداث أيلول 1970.   وفي لبنان أعاد ابو عمار ترتيب صفوف المقاومة ومواصلتها معتمداً على مخيمات اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في لبنان.  اتخذ   مؤتمر القمة العربية التي عقدت في 29/10 عام 1974 في الرباط قراراً   باعتبار منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني،   وفي 13/11/1974م، ألقى ابو عمار   كلمة هي الأولى من نوعها أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة حيث قال   عبارته المشهورة "لا تسقطوا غصن الزيتون من يدي" ومنحت منظمة التحرير   الفلسطينية صفة مراقب في الأمم المتحدة .  بعد   اشتداد عمليات المقاومة، وتسديد ضرباتها الموجعة للمحتل الإسرائيلي،  اجتاح  جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بقيادة وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي آرئيل شارون  في  ذلك الوقت لبنان حتى وصل إلى مشارف بيروت وقام بحاصر بيروت الغربية،  وهي  المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها مكاتب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والعديد من  قوات  وكوادر المقاومة وعلى رأسهم أبو عمار، دام الحصار 88 يوماً وقف فيها  ابو  عمار   ورفاقه من القادة والمقاتلين والحركة الوطنية اللبنانية وقفة ثابتة في   أروع ملحمة سطرت آيات الصمود والتصدي، ولم تتمكن قوات الاحتلال من اقتحام   بيروت أمام صمود المقاومة، وبعد وساطات عربية ودولية خرج ابو عمار ورفاقه من بيروت إلى تونس وكان ذلك في يوم 30/8/1982م كما توزعت قوات الثورة الفلسطينية على العديد من الدول العربية.  وتوجه ياسر عرفات   إلى تونس بعد خروجه من بيروت ليقود منها حركة الثورة الفلسطينية ومنظمة   التحرير الفلسطينية السياسية والعسكرية والتنظيمة وفي أكتوبر 1985 نجاياسر   عرفات وبأعجوبة   من غارة إسرائيلية استهدفت مقر المنظمة ومقر إقامته في منطقة حمام الشط   إحدى ضواحي تونس العاصمة مما أدى إلى سقوط العشرات من الشهداء التونسيين   إضافة إلى الفلسطينيين.  بعد   اندلاع الانتفاضة الأولى عام 1987، انعكست تأثيراتها على القضية   الفلسطينية، التي كادت أن تشهد فترة من اللامبالاة العربية والدولية لتعيد   لهذه القضية مكانتها كأهم واخطر قضية في العالم، وعلى اثر ذلك عقد المجلس   الوطني الفلسطيني دورته التاسعة عشرة، في شهر تشرين الثاني من عام 1988م   وفي هذه الدورة اعلن ابو عمار وثيقة الاستقلال، وفي ابريل من عام 1989م كلف المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني ابو عمار برئاسة دولة فلسطين .  وفي   أعقاب حرب الخليج الأولى، أجريت العديد من الاتصالات الدولية بشأن البدء   بمناقشة سبل حل القضية الفلسطينية، أسفرت عن عقد مؤتمر دولي للسلام في   مدينة مدريد العاصمة الإسبانية، شارك فيها الوفد الفلسطيني ضمن وفد مشترك   أردني فلسطيني، وبعد هذا المؤتمر عقد جولات عديدة من المفاوضات في واشنطن   واستمرت المفاوضات دون الوصول إلى نتيجة بسبب المماطلة الإسرائيلية.  في عام 1990 أعلن ابو عمار   عن أجراء اتصالات سرية بين الجانب الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي، أسفرت فيما بعد   عن توقيع اتفاقية إعلان المبادئ بين إسرائيل ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية  في  واشنطن بتاريخ 13/9/1993، والتي عرفت باتفاقية غزة - أريحا أولاً،  وبعدها  عقدت سلسلة من الاتفاقيات منها اتفاقية أوسلو المرحلية في  28/9/1995،  ومذكرة شرم الشيخ وطابا، وواي ريفر، وبروتوكول باريس  الاقتصادي، وعلى اثر  توقيع اتفاقية إعلان المبادئ، انسحبت القوات  الإسرائيلية من بعض المناطق في  قطاع غزة ومدينة أريحا، وفي 4/5/1994 دخلت  أول طلائع قوات الأمن الوطني  الفلسطيني إلى ارض الوطن، لتبدأ عمل أول سلطة  وطنية فلسطينية على الأرض  الفلسطينية بقيادياسر عرفات رئيس دولة فلسطين. بعد ان عاد الى ارض الوطن في 1/7/1994.  في   يوم 20 كانون الثاني يناير عالم 1996، نظمت أول انتخابات فلسطينية  لانتخاب  أعضاء المجلس التشريعي وانتخاب رئيس السلطة التي نصت عليها  اتفاقات السلام  الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية، حيث تم انتخاب الرئيس ياسر عرفات رئيساً للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.
في 25 تموز يوليو 2000 عقدت قمة فلسطينية إسرائيلية في منتجع كامب ديفيد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية برعاية أمريكية، كان ابو عمار   رئيساً للوفد الفلسطيني، وايهود باراك رئيس وزراء إسرائيل رئيس الوفد   الإسرائيلي برعاية الرئيس بيل كلينتون رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية   انتهت بالفشل أمام التعنت والصلف الإسرائيلي وتمسك 
ابو عمار بالحقوق الفلسطينية. 
   في   18 من شهر أيلول سبتمبر عام 2000 أقدم آرئيل شارون على محاولة دخول  المسجد  الأقصى المبارك على الرغم من النداءات المتكررة من الرئيس ياسر  عرفات   بعدم الإقدام على مثل هذه الخطوة الخطير، ولم يأبه شارون بهذه النداءات  أو  غيرها التي صدرت عن الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة والزعماء العرب وغيرهم،   وأثارت هذه الخطوة مشاعر الشعب الفلسطيني الذي هب إلى مواجهة القوات   الإسرائيلية التي أحاطت بشارون لحمايته، فتصدت القوات الإسرائيلية إلى جموع   الفلسطينيين العزل ليسقط عدد كبير منهم بين شهيد وجريح، وسرعان ما انتقلت   الشرارة إلى باقي الأراضي الفلسطينية معلنة اندلاع انتفاضة الأقصى مازالت   مستمرة حتى ألان على الرغم من القيام بالعديد من المبادرات والمؤتمرات   وأهمها تقرير لجنة متشيل، ووثيقة تينيت، وخطة خارطة الطريق. 
   في   الثالث من شهر كانون الأول ديسمبر عام 2001، قررت حكومة الاحتلال   الإسرائيلي برئاسة ارئيل شارون فرض حصار على الرئيس عرفات في مبنى المقاطعة   برام الله، ومنعته من التحرك والانتقال حتى داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية بين   مدنها وبلداتها لمتابعة أمور الشعب الفلسطيني، وهدد مراراً على الأقدام   بهدم مبنى المقاطعة على رأس الرئيس ورفاقه ومعاونيه المتواجدين معه في   المقاطعة. 
   وقامت بتدمير أجزاء كبيرة من المبنى، ولكن الرئيس ابو عمار   وكعادته ظل صامداً أمام هذه الهجمة الإسرائيلية وأثناء الاجتياح   الإسرائيلي لرام الله في أواخر مارس عام 2002 قال عبارته المشهورة "يريدوني   إما طريداً وإما أسيراً وإما قتيلاً، لا أنا أقول لهم شهيداً، شهيداً،   شهيداً"، 
 في   يوم الثلاثاء 12 أكتوبر 2004 ظهرت أولى علامات التدهور الشديد على صحة   الرئيس ياسر عرفات، فقد أصيب الرئيس كما قرر أطباءه بمرض في الجهاز الهضمي،   وقبل ذلك بكثير، عانى عرفات من أمراض مختلفة، منها نزيف في الجمجمة ناجم   عن حادث الطائرة، ومرض جلدي (فتيليغو)، ورجعة عامة عولجت بأدوية في العقد   الأخير من حياته، والتهاب في المعدة أصيب به منذ تشرين أول أكتوبر 2003.   وفي السنة الأخيرة من حياته تم تشخيص جرح في المعدة وحصى في كيس المرارة،   وعانى ضعفاً عاماً. 
   تدهورت   الحالة الصحية للرئيس تدهوراً سريعاً في نهاية أكتوبر 2004، حيث رأى   الأطباء ضرورة نقله إلى الخارج للعلاج، وقامت على أثر ذلك طائرة مروحية على   نقله إلى الأردن ومن ثمة أقلته طائرة أخرى إلى مستشفى بيرسي في فرنسا في   29 أكتوبر 2004. حيث أجريت له العديد من الفحوصات والتحاليل الطبية.
 وكانت   صدمة لشعبه حين ظهر الرئيس العليل على شاشة التلفاز مصحوباً بطاقم طبي  وقد  بدت عليه معالم الوهن. وفي تطور مفاجئ، أخذت وكالات الأنباء الغربية   تتداول نبأ موت عرفات في فرنسا وسط نفي لتلك الأنباء من قبل مسؤولين   فلسطينيين. 
   وتم   الإعلان الرسمي عن وفاته من قبل السلطة الفلسطينية في 11 نوفمبر 2004.   وبهذا نفذت إرادة الله ، واستشهد قائداً وزعيماً ومعلماً وقد دفن في مبنى   المقاطعة في مدينة رام الله بعد أن تم تشيع جثمانه في مدينة القاهرة، وذلك   بعد الرفض الشديد من قبل الحكومة الإسرائيلية لدفن عرفات في مدينة القدس   كما كانت رغبه عرفات قبل وفاته. 
   التقرير الفرنسي:
 أصدر المستشفى الفرنسي الذي تعالج فيه ياسر عرفاتتقريراً طبياً لم يتم نشره بسرعة مما أثار تساؤلات كثيرة حول محتوى هذا التقرير، وأورد التقرير أن وفاةياسر عرفات   كانت في اليوم الثالث عشر من دخوله مستشفى باريس العسكري واليوم الثامن  من  دخوله قسم العناية المركزة بسبب نزيف دموي شديد في الدماغ، واجتمعت في   حالته السريرية المتلازمات التالية:
 متلازمة الجهاز الهضمي: البداية لهذه الحالة المرضية بدأت قبل 30 يوماً على شكل التهاب معوي قلوي. 
 متلازمة   متعلقة بجهاز الدم تجمع نقص الصفائح وتخثر حاد منتشر داخل الأوعية،  وبلغمة  خلايا النخاع منعزل عن أي نشاط بلغمي في الأوعية الدموية خارج  النخاع  العظمي. 
 متلازمة   الجهاز الهضمي في حالة ذهول متموج ثم حالة غيبوبة عميقة بالرغم من  استشارة  عدد كبير من الأخصائيين كل في مجاله وكافة الفحوص التي تم إنجازها  لم تفسر  هذه المتلازمات في إطار علم تفسير الأمراض Nosology. 
 يرقان ناتج عن رقود صفراوي.  
   وأجريت ل ياسر عرفات فحوصات عدا الفحوصات الروتينية المتكررة وهي:
 فحوصات التجلط وعوامل التجلط 
 عينات النخاع الشوكي في عدة مرات في رام الله وتونس وفرنسا 
 عينات بذل النخاع الشوكي L-P 
 زراعة متكررة للدم، البراز، البول، الأنف والحنجرة والقصبات، النخاع، السائل الشوكي، ودراسة الجراثيم والأحياء الدقيقة. 
 الفيروسات بما فيها HIV (الأيدز) وكانت سلبية. 
 علامات الأورام 
 السموم  
   الإشعاعات عدة مرات: 
 تصوير بالموجات الصوتية للبطن. 
 تصوير طبقي محوري للدماغ والصدر والبطن والحوض. 
 الرنين المغناطيسي للدماغ والصدر والبطن. 
 تخطيط الدماغ EEG  
   موت طبيعي أم اغتيال:
 تضاربت   الأقوال كثيراً في وفاة ياسر عرفات، ويعتقد الكثيرون بأن وفاته كانت  نتيجة  لعملية اغتيال بالتسميم أو بإدخال مادة مجهولة إلى جسمه، فيقول  طبيبه  الخاص الدكتور الكرد بخصوص إمكانية تسميمه "في الحقيقة أن الأطباء   الفرنسيين بحثوا عن سموم في جثة عرفات بعد مماته في باريس، وتجدر الإشارة   أن البحث عن سموم في جسم الرئيس المتوفى حدث بعد أسبوعين من تناول الرئيس   عرفات تلك الوجبة المشبوهة، ويعتقد أن فترة أسبوعين هي فترة كافية لتغلغل   السم في جسم الرئيس عرفات وإحداث الضرر ومن ثمة الخروج من جسم الرئيس   بطريقة أو بأخرى، أضف إلى أن المختبرات الفرنسية كانت تبحث عن سموم معروفة   إذ يصعب البحث عن شيء لا تعرفه كما يقول ناصر القدوة: "كل خبير استشرناه   بين انه حتى السم الأكثر بساطة، والذي يستطيع عالم متوسط إنتاجه، سيصعب   تحديده من عالم فذ!" ويضيف: "لا أستطيع أن احدد يقيناً أن إسرائيل قتلته،   لكنني لا أستطيع أيضاً أن انفي هذه الإمكانية فالأطباء أنفسهم لم يلغوا هذه   الفرضية. 
   ويتبين   أن الحراسة حول عرفات لم تكن بالمستوى المطلوب وأنه كان يقابل مئات  الزوار  أثناء فترة حصاره في المقاطعة وكان يحصل على حلوى وحتى أدوية منهم ،  وتلقى  هدايا كثيرة بغير رقابة.      صورتك دائما في القلب محفورة ايها الشهيد الرمز                                                                     رحلة الايام الاخيرة  
   كانت   عيون الفلسطينيين ترى لكنها لا تكاد تصدق أن ياسرعرفات ..الزعيم والقائد   والاب والمناضل الصلب والثائر التاريخي يمكن ان يبدو بهذا الوهن ..بل ولا   يريدون ان يصدقوا انه يمكن ان يمرض ،فقد اعتادوا عليه ان يكون "سيد  النجاة"  كما اطلق عليه الشاعر محمود درويش، نجا من عشرات محاولات الاغتيال  والقصف  ،ومن حوادث سقوط الطائرة وتدهور السيارات ...ولم يضعف يوما أمام  أي ضغط أو  حصار أو استهداف.  لكنه   مريض الآن ومرضه خطير وغامض ...تحوم الشكوك حول تسميمه ،وتتباين التقارير   التي يسمعها الناس، لكنهم جميعا كانوا يعتقدون أنه سينجو هذه المرة أيضا   ،خاصة وقد رأوه مبتسما واثقا ومطلا عليهم بنظرته المعهودة المليئة حبا   وأملا وإصرارا.  غادر   رام الله بعد أن حصل على ضمانات لعودته إلى الوطن لأن رئيس وزراء اسرائيل   ارئيل شارون كان يتحين الفرص لإزالة ياسر عرفات وإبعاده من فلسطين ومن   الحياة السياسية ...بل ومن الحياة.  وفيما   يلي بعض المقتطفات التي تسجل جوانب من "اللحظات الصعبة " لمغادرته رام   الله ثم لوداعه بعد استشهاده في باريس وفي القاهرة وفي رام الله وفي "ذكرى   الاربعين" لرحيله       
.
رحم الله القائد ياسر عرفات_

----------


## البوب شريف

_تسمحلى باضافه بسيطه      
       فضيلة الشيخ محمد  متولي الشعراوي       
عرف بأسلوبه العذب البسيط في تفسير القرآن، وكان تركيزه على النقاط  الإيمانية في تفسيره جعله يقترب من قلوب الناس، وبخاصة وأن أسلوبه يناسب  جميع المستويات والثقافات. 
إنه الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي أشهر من فسر القرآن في عصرنا.  
مولده وتعليمه
ولد فضيلة الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي في 5 أبريل عام 1911 م بقرية دقادوس  مركز ميت غمر بمحافظة الدقهلية وحفظ القرآن الكريم في الحادية عشرة من  عمره. 
في عام 1926 م التحق الشيخ الشعراوي بمعهد الزقازيق الابتدائي الأزهري،  وأظهر نبوغاً منذ الصغر في حفظه للشعر والمأثور من القول والحكم، ثم حصل  على الشهادة الابتدائية الأزهرية سنة 1923م، ودخل المعهد الثانوي، وزاد  اهتمامه بالشعر والأدب، و حظى بمكانة خاصة بين زملائه، فاختاروه رئيسًا  لاتحاد الطلبة، ورئيسًا لجمعية الأدباء بالزقازيق، وكان معه في ذلك الوقت  الدكتور محمد عبد المنعم خفاجى، والشاعر طاهر أبو فاشا، والأستاذ خالد محمد  خالد والدكتور أحمد هيكل والدكتور حسن جاد، وكانوا يعرضون عليه ما يكتبون.  
وكانت نقطة تحول في حياة الشيخ الشعراوي، عندما أراد له والده إلحاقه  بالأزهر الشريف بالقاهرة، وكان الشيخ الشعراوي يود أن يبقى مع إخوته لزراعة  الأرض، ولكن إصرار الوالد دفعه لاصطحابه إلى القاهرة، ودفع المصروفات  وتجهيز المكان للسكن. 
فما كان من الشيخ إلا أن اشترط على والده أن يشتري له كميات من أمهات الكتب  في التراث واللغة وعلوم القرآن والتفاسير وكتب الحديث النبوي الشريف، كنوع  من التعجيز حتى يرضى والده بعودته إلى القرية. 
لكن والده فطن إلى تلك الحيلة، واشترى له كل ما طلب قائلاً له: أنا أعلم يا  بني أن جميع هذه الكتب ليست مقررة عليك، ولكني آثرت شراءها لتزويدك بها كي  تنهل من العلم. 
فما كان أمام الشيخ إلا أن يطيع والده، ويتحدى رغبته في العودة إلى القرية، فأخذ يغترف من العلم، ويلتهم منه كل ما تقع عليه عيناه. 
والتحق الشعراوي بكلية اللغة العربية سنة 1937م، وانشغل بالحركة الوطنية  والحركة الأزهرية، فثورة سنة 1919م اندلعت من الأزهر الشريف، ومن الأزهر  خرجت المنشورات التي تعبر عن سخط المصريين ضد الإنجليز المحتلين. ولم يكن  معهد الزقازيق بعيدًا عن قلعة الأزهر الشامخة في القاهرة، فكان الشيخ يزحف  هو وزملائه إلى ساحات الأزهر وأروقته، ويلقى بالخطب مما عرضه للاعتقال أكثر  من مرة، وكان وقتها رئيسًا لاتحاد الطلبة سنة 1934م.  
التدرج الوظيفي
 تخرج الشيخ عام 1940 م، وحصل على العالمية مع إجازة التدريس عام 1943م. 
بعد تخرجه عين الشعراوي في المعهد الديني بطنطا، ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى  المعهد الديني بالزقازيق ثم المعهد الديني بالإسكندرية وبعد فترة خبرة  طويلة انتقل الشيخ الشعراوي إلى العمل في السعودية عام 1950 ليعمل أستاذًا  للشريعة بجامعة أم القرى. 
ولقد اضطر الشيخ الشعراوي أن يدرِّس مادة العقائد رغم تخصصه أصلاً في اللغة  وهذا في حد ذاته يشكل صعوبة كبيرة إلا أن الشيخ الشعراوي استطاع أن يثبت  تفوقه في تدريس هذه المادة لدرجة كبيرة لاقت استحسان وتقدير الجميع. وفي  عام 1963 حدث الخلاف بين الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وبين الملك سعود. وعلى أثر  ذلك منع الرئيس عبد الناصر الشيخ الشعراوي من العودة ثانية إلى السعودية  وعين في القاهرة مديرًا لمكتب شيخ الأزهر الشريف الشيخ حسن مأمون. ثم سافر  بعد ذلك الشيخ الشعراوي إلى الجزائر رئيسًا لبعثة الأزهر هناك ومكث  بالجزائر حوالي سبع سنوات قضاها في التدريس وأثناء وجوده في الجزائر حدثت  نكسة يونيو 1967، وقد تألم الشيخ الشعراوي كثيرًا لأقسى الهزائم العسكرية  التي منيت بها مصر والأمة العربية وحين عاد الشيخ الشعراوي إلى القاهرة  وعين مديرًا لأوقاف محافظة الغربية فترة، ثم وكيلا للدعوة والفكر، ثم  وكيلاً للأزهر ثم عاد ثانية إلى المملكة العربية السعودية، حيث قام  بالتدريس في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز. 
وفي نوفمبر 1976م اختار السيد ممدوح سالم رئيس الوزراء آنذاك أعضاء وزارته،  وأسند إلى الشيخ الشعراوي وزارة الأوقاف وشئون الأزهر. فظل الشعراوي في  الوزارة حتى أكتوبر عام 1978م 
وبعد أن ترك بصمة طيبة على جبين الحياة الاقتصادية في مصر، فهو أول من أصدر  قرارًا وزاريًا بإنشاء أول بنك إسلامي في مصر وهو (بنك فيصل) حيث إن هذا  من اختصاصات وزير الاقتصاد أو المالية (د. حامد السايح في هذه الفترة)،  الذي فوضه، ووافقه مجلس الشعب على ذلك. 
وقال في ذلك: إنني راعيت وجه الله فيه ولم أجعل في بالي أحدًا لأنني علمت  بحكم تجاربي في الحياة أن أي موضوع يفشل فيه الإنسان أو تفشل فيه الجماعة  هو الموضوع الذي يدخل هوى الشخص أو أهواء الجماعات فيه. أما إذا كانوا  جميعًا صادرين عن هوى الحق وعن مراده، فلا يمكن أبدًا أن يهزموا، وحين تدخل  أهواء الناس أو الأشخاص، على غير مراد الله، تتخلى يد الله.  
وفي سنة 1987م اختير فضيلته عضواً بمجمع اللغة العربية (مجمع الخالدين).  وقرَّظه زملاؤه بما يليق به من كلمات، وجاء انضمامه بعد حصوله على أغلبية  الأصوات (40عضوًا). وقال يومها: ما أسعدني بهذا اللقاء، الذي فرحت به فرحًا  على حلقات: فرحت به ترشيحًا لي، وفرحت به ترجيحًا لي، وفرحت به استقبالاً  لي، لأنه تكريم نشأ عن إلحاق لا عن لحوق، والإلحاق استدعاء، أدعو الله  بدعاء نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم إني أستعيذك من كل عمل أردت به  وجهك مخالطاً فيه غيرك. فحين رشحت من هذا المجمع آمنت بعد ذلك أننا في خير  دائم، وأننا لن نخلو من الخير ما دام فينا كتاب الله، سألني البعض: هل قبلت  الانضمام إلى مجمع الخالدين، وهل كتب الخلود لأحد؟ وكان ردي: إن الخلود  نسبي، وهذا المجمع مكلف بالعربية، واللغة العربية للقرآن، فالمجمع للقرآن،  وسيخلد المجمع بخلود القرآن.  
أسرة الشعراوي
تزوج الشيخ الشعراوي وهو في الابتدائية بناء على رغبة والده الذي اختار له  زوجته، ووافق الشيخ على اختياره، وكان اختيارًا طيبًا لم يتعبه في حياته،  وأنجب الشعراوي ثلاثة أولاد وبنتين، الأولاد: سامي وعبد الرحيم وأحمد،  والبنتان فاطمة وصالحة. وكان الشيخ يرى أن أول عوامل نجاح الزواج هو  الاختيار والقبول من الطرفين. وعن تربية أولاده يقول: أهم شيء في التربية  هو القدوة، فإن وجدت القدوة الصالحة سيأخذها الطفل تقليدًا، وأي حركة عن  سلوك سيئ يمكن أن تهدم الكثير. 
فالطفل يجب أن يرى جيدًا، وهناك فرق بين أن يتعلم الطفل وأن تربي فيه  مقومات الحياة، فالطفل إذا ما تحركت ملكاته وتهيأت للاستقبال والوعي بما  حوله، أي إذا ما تهيأت أذنه للسمع، وعيناه للرؤية، وأنفه للشم، وأنامله  للمس، فيجب أن نراعي كل ملكاته بسلوكنا المؤدب معه وأمامه، فنصون أذنه عن  كل لفظ قبيح، ونصون عينه عن كل مشهد قبيح. 
وإذا أردنا أن نربي أولادنا تربية إسلامية، فإن علينا أن نطبق تعاليم  الإسلام في أداء الواجبات، وإتقان العمل، وأن نذهب للصلاة في مواقيتها،  وحين نبدأ الأكل نبدأ باسم الله، وحين ننتهي منه نقول: الحمد لله.. فإذا  رآنا الطفل ونحن نفعل ذلك فسوف يفعله هو الآخر حتى وإن لم نتحدث إليه في  هذه الأمور، فالفعل أهم من الكلام.  
الجوائز التي حصل عليها
منح الإمام الشعراوي وسام الاستحقاق من الدرجة الأولى لمناسبة بلوغه سن  التقاعد في 15/4/1976 م قبل تعيينه وزيرًا للأوقاف وشئون الأزهر. 
ومنح وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولى عام 1983م وعام 1988م، ووسام في يوم الدعاة. 
حصل على الدكتوراه الفخرية في الآداب من جامعتي المنصورة والمنوفية. 
اختارته رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة عضوًا بالهيئة التأسيسية  لمؤتمر الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية، الذي تنظمه  الرابطة، وعهدت إليه بترشيح من يراهم من المحكمين في مختلف التخصصات  الشرعية والعلمية، لتقويم الأبحاث الواردة إلى المؤتمر. 
أعدت حوله عدة رسائل جامعية منها رسالة ماجستير عنه بجامعة المنيا ـ كلية  التربية ـ قسم أصول التربية، وقد تناولت الرسالة الاستفادة من الآراء  التربوية لفضيلة الشيخ الشعراوي في تطوير أساليب التربية المعاصرة في مصر. 
جعلته محافظة الدقهلية شخصية المهرجان الثقافي لعام 1989م والذي تعقده كل  عام لتكريم أحد أبنائها البارزين، وأعلنت المحافظة عن مسابقة لنيل جوائز  تقديرية وتشجيعية، عن حياته وأعماله ودوره في الدعوة الإسلامية محليًا،  ودوليًا، ورصدت لها جوائز مالية ضخمة.  
مؤلفات الشيخ الشعراوي
للشيخ الشعراوي عدد من المؤلفات، قام عدد من محبيه بجمعها وإعدادها للنشر،  وأشهر هذه المؤلفات وأعظمها تفسير الشعراوي للقرآن الكريم، ومن هذه  المؤلفات: 
الإسراء والمعراج. 
أسرار بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. 
الإسلام والفكر المعاصر. 
الإسلام والمرأة، عقيدة ومنهج. 
الشورى والتشريع في الإسلام. 
الصلاة وأركان الإسلام. 
الطريق إلى الله. 
الفتاوى. 
لبيك اللهم لبيك. 
100 سؤال وجواب في الفقه الإسلامي. 
المرأة كما أرادها الله. 
معجزة القرآن. 
من فيض القرآن. 
نظرات في القرآن. 
على مائدة الفكر الإسلامي. 
القضاء والقدر. 
هذا هو الإسلام. 
المنتخب في تفسير القرآن الكريم. 
الشعر ومعاني الآيات
ويتحدث إمام الدعاة فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوي في مذكراته التي نشرتها صحيفة  الأهرام عن تسابق أعضاء جمعية الأدباء في تحويل معاني الآيات القرآنية إلى  قصائد شعر. كان من بينها ما أعجب بها رفقاء الشيخ الشعراوي أشد الإعجاب إلى  حد طبعها على نفقتهم وتوزيعها. يقول إمام الدعاة ومن أبيات الشعر التي  اعتز بها، ما قلته في تلك الآونة في معنى الرزق ورؤية الناس له. فقد قلت: 
تحرى إلى الرزق أسبابه 
فإنـك تجـهل عنـوانه 
ورزقـك يعرف عنوانك 
وعندما سمع سيدنا الشيخ الذي كان يدرس لنا التفسير هذه الأبيات قال لي: يا  ولد هذه لها قصة عندنا في الأدب. فسألته: ما هي القصة: فقال: قصة شخص اسمه  عروة بن أذينة.. وكان شاعرا بالمدينة وضاقت به الحال، فتذكر صداقته مع هشام  بن عبد الملك.. أيام أن كان أمير المدينة قبل أن يصبح الخليفة. فذهب إلى  الشام ليعرض تأزم حالته عليه لعله يجد فرجا لكربه. ولما وصل إليه استأذن  على هشام ودخل. فسأله هشام كيف حالك يا عروة؟. فرد: والله إن الحال قد ضاقت  بي.. فقال لي هشام: ألست أنت القائل: 
لقد علمت وما الإشراق من خلقي***إن الذي هـو رزقي سوف يأتيني 
واستطرد هشام متسائلا: فما الذي جعلك تأتي إلى الشام وتطلب مني.. فأحرج  عروة الذي قال لهشام: جزاك الله عني خيرا يا أمير المؤمنين.. لقد ذكرت مني  ناسيا، ونبهت مني غافلا.. ثم خرج.. 
وبعدها غضب هشام من نفسه لأنه رد عروة مكسور الخاطر.. وطلب القائم على  خزائن بيت المال وأعد لعروة هدية كبيرة وحملوها على الجمال.. وقام بها حراس  ليلحقوا بعروة في الطريق.. وكلما وصلوا إلى مرحلة يقال لهم: كان هنا ومضى.  وتكرر ذلك مع كل المراحل إلى أن وصل الحراس إلى المدينة.. فطرق قائد الركب  الباب وفتح له عروة.. وقال له: أنا رسول أمير المؤمنين هشام.. فرد عروة:  وماذا أفعل لرسول أمير المؤمنين وقد ردني وفعل بي ما قد عرفتم ؟.. 
فقال قائد الحراس: تمهل يا أخي.. إن أمير المؤمنين أراد أن يتحفك بهدايا  ثمينة وخاف أن تخرج وحدك بها.. فتطاردك اللصوص، فتركك تعود إلى المدينة  وأرسل إليك الهدايا معنا.. ورد عروة: سوف أقبلها ولكن قل لأمير المؤمنين  لقد قلت بيتا ونسيت الآخر.. فسأله قائد الحراس: 
مواقف وطنية
ويروي إمام الدعاة الشيخ الشعراوي في مذكراته وقائع متفرقة الرابط بينها  أبيات من الشعر طلبت منه وقالها في مناسبات متنوعة.. وخرج من كل مناسبة كما  هي عادته بدرس مستفاد ومنها مواقف وطنية. 
يقول الشيخ: و أتذكر حكاية كوبري عباس الذي فتح على الطلاب من عنصري الأمة  وألقوا بأنفسهم في مياه النيل شاهد الوطنية الخالد لأبناء مصر. فقد حدث أن  أرادت الجامعة إقامة حفل تأبين لشهداء الحادث ولكن الحكومة رفضت.. فاتفق  إبراهيم نور الدين رئيس لجنة الوفد بالزقازيق مع محمود ثابت رئيس الجامعة  المصرية على أن تقام حفلة التأبين في أية مدينة بالأقاليم. ولا يهم أن تقام  بالقاهرة.. ولكن لأن الحكومة كان واضحا إصرارها على الرفض لأي حفل تأبين  فكان لابد من التحايل على الموقف.. وكان بطل هذا التحايل عضو لجنة الوفد  بالزقازيق حمدي المرغاوي الذي ادعى وفاة جدته وأخذت النساء تبكي وتصرخ..  وفي المساء أقام سرادقا للعزاء وتجمع فيه المئات وظنت الحكومة لأول وهلة  أنه حقا عزاء.. ولكن بعد توافد الأعداد الكبيرة بعد ذلك فطنت لحقيقة  الأمر.. بعد أن أفلت زمام الموقف وكان أي تصد للجماهير يعني الاصطدام بها..  فتركت الحكومة اللعبة تمر على ضيق منها.. ولكنها تدخلت في عدد الكلمات  التي تلقى لكيلا تزيد للشخص الواحد على خمس دقائق.. وفي كلمتي بصفتي رئيس  اتحاد الطلبة قلت: شباب مات لتحيا أمته وقبر لتنشر رايته وقدم روحه للحتف  والمكان قربانا لحريته ونهر الاستقلال.. ولأول مرة يصفق الجمهور في حفل  تأبين. وتنازل لي أصحاب الكلمة من بعدي عن المدد المخصصة لهم.. لكي ألقى  قصيدتي التي أعددتها لتأبين الشهداء البررة والتي قلت في مطلعها: 
نــداء يابني وطني نــداء*****دم الشهداء يذكره الشبــاب 
وهل نسلوا الضحايا والضحايا*****بهم قد عز في مصر المصاب 
شبـــاب برَّ لم يفْرِق.. وأدى*****رسالته، وها هي ذي تجاب 
فلـم يجبن ولم يبخل وأرغى*****وأزبد لا تزعزعـــه الحراب 
وقــــدم روحه للحق مهرًا*****ومن دمه المراق بدا الخضاب 
وآثر أن يمــــوت شهيد مصر*****لتحيا مصر مركزها مهاب  
الشاعر
 عشق الشيخ الشعراوي ـ رحمه الله ـ اللغة العربية، وعرف ببلاغة كلماته مع  بساطة في الأسلوب، وجمال في التعبير، ولقد كان للشيخ باع طويل مع الشعر،  فكان شاعرا يجيد التعبير بالشعر في المواقف المختلفة، وخاصة في التعبير عن  آمال الأمة أيام شبابه، عندما كان يشارك في العمل الوطني بالكلمات القوية  المعبرة، وكان الشيخ يستخدم الشعر أيضاً في تفسير القرآن الكريم، وتوضيح  معاني الآيات، وعندما يتذكر الشيخ الشعر كان يقول "عرفوني شاعراً" 
وعن منهجه في الشعر يقول: حرصت على أن أتجه في قصائدي إلى المعنى المباشر  من أقصر طريق.. بغير أن أحوم حوله طويلا.. لأن هذا يكون الأقرب في الوصول  إلى أعماق القلوب. خاصة إذا ما عبرت الكلمات بسيطة وواضحة في غير نقص.  وربما هذا مع مخاطبتي للعقل هو ما يغلب على أحاديثي الآن للناس. 
يقول في قصيدة بعنوان "موكب النور": 
أريحي السمــاح والإيثـار***** لك إرث يا طيبة الأنـوار 
وجلال الجمال فيـك عريق ***** لا حرمنا ما فيه من أسـرار 
تجتلي عندك البصائر معنى ***** فوق طوق العيون والأبصار  
ما هو ؟.. فقال عروة: 
أسعى له فيعييني تطلبه ***  ولو قعدت أتاني يعينني 
وهذا يدلك ـ فيما يضيفه إمام الدعاة ـ على حرص أساتذتنا على أن ينمو في كل إنسان موهبته، ويمدوه بوقود التفوق. 
أشعار ومناسبات
 ويقول الشيخ عن أشعاره في المناسبات المختلفة: كنا في كل مناسبة نعقد  ندوات ونلقي بالأشعار، وكان هذا مبعث نهضة أدبية واسعة في زماننا.. كانت  معينا لا ينضب لغذاء القلب والعقل والروح لا يفرغ أبدا.. وأذكر من هذه  الأيام أن كنا نحيي في قريتنا ذكرى الوفاء الأولى لرحيل حبيب الشعب سعد  زغلول. وطلب مني خالي أن أقرض أبياتا في تأبين الزعيم.. فقلت على ما أذكر: 
عام مضى وكأنه أعوام ***** يا ليته ما كان هذا العام 
ويومها قال لي خالي ومن سمعوني: يا آمين.. قلت وأوجزت.. وعبرت.. عما يجيش في صدور الخلق.  
مع الشعراء
وللشيخ الشعراوي ذكريات مع الشعراء والأدباء، شهدت معارك أدبية ساخنة، وكان للشيخ فيها مواقف لا تنسى. 
يقول الشيخ: حدث أيام الجماعة الأدبية التي كنت أرأسها حوالي عام 1928..  والتي كانت تضم معي أصدقاء العمر الدكتور محمد عبد المنعم خفاجي ـ أطال  الله عمره ـ والمرحوم محمد فهمي عبد اللطيف وكامل أبو العينين وعبد الرحمن  عثمان رحمه الله.. حدث أن كانوا على صلة صداقة مع شاعر مشهور وقتها بطول  اللسان والافتراء على أي إنسان اسمه عبد الحميد الديب، صاحب قصيدة "دع  الشكوى وهات الكأس واسكر".. والذي لم يسلم أحد من لسانه.. والذي كان يعيش  على هجاء خلق الله إلى أن يمنحوه مالا.. وجاءت ذات ليلة سيرتي أمامه.. وقال  له الأصدقاء أعضاء الجماعة الأدبية عن كل ما أقرضته من قصائد شعرية.. فرد  وقال: الشيخ الشعراوي شاعر كويس.. ولكن لا يصح أن يوصف بأنه شاعر.. ولما  سألوه: لماذا؟.. قال: إن المفترض في شعر الشاعر أن يكون مجودا في كل غرض..  وهو لم يقل شعرا في غرضين بالذات ولما حكوا لي عن هذا الذي قاله الشاعر  محجوب عبد الحميد الديب.. قلت لهم: أما أنني لم أقل شعرا في الغزل.. فأرجو  أن تبلغوه بأنني أقرضت الشعر في الغزل أيضا.. لكنه غزل متورع.. وانقلوا  إليه الأبيات عني.. والتي قلت فيها: 
مــن لم يحركه الجمال فناقـص تكوينه ***** وسوى خلق الله من يهوي ويسمح دينه 
سبحان من خلق الجمال والانهزام لسطوته ***** ولهذا يأمرنا بغض الطرف عنه لرحمته 
مـن شاء يطلبه فلا إلا بطــهر شريعته ***** وبذا يدوم لنـا التمتــع ها هنا وبجنته 
وأما عن الهجاء فقلت لأصدقائي: إنني لا أجد موضوعا أتناوله إلا أن أهجو عبد  الحميد الديب نفسه.. ولن أشهر به.. ولكن فليأت إلينا.. ويجلس معنا.. وأقول  له أنني سوف أهجوك بكذا وكذا.. ثم أخيره بعد ذلك أن يعلن هجائي له أو لا  يعلنه.. وقد تحداني وقدم إلى منزلي بباب الخلق وسألني: ما الذي سوف تقوله  في عبد الحميد الديب يا ابن الشعراوي؟ فقلت له: والله لن أقول شعري في  هجائك لأحد إلى أن تقوله أنت وأنا أقطع بأنك لن تكرر على مسامع الناس هجائي  لك.. وبالفعل ما سمعه عبد الحميد الديب مني في هجائه لم يستطع ـ كما توقعت  ـ أن يكرره على مسامع أحد.. ولذلك كنت الوحيد من شلة الأدباء الذي سلم من  لسانه بعدها. لأنه خاف مني وعلم قوتي في شعر الهجاء أيضا.. ومن هنا ترسخ  يقيني بأن التصدي للبطش والقوة لا يكون إلا بامتلاك نفس السلاح.. سلاح  القوة ولكن بغير بطش.. 
قالوا عن الشيخ الشعراوي 
فقد العلماء بالموت خسارة إنسانية كبرى، إن الناس يحسون عندئذ أن ضوءا مشعا  قد خبا، وأن نورا يهديهم قد احتجب، ولقد كان هذا شيئا قريبا من إحساسنا  بموت الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي يرحمه الله تبارك وتعالى. 
كان أول ظهور له على المستوى العام "في التليفزيون" هو ظهوره في برنامج "نور على نور" للأستاذ أحمد فراج. 
وكانت الحلقة الأولى التي قدمها عن حلية رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم). 
كانت الحلقة تتحدث عن أخلاق الرسول وشمائله، ورغم أن هذا الموضوع قديم كتب  فيه الكاتبون، وتحدث فيه المتحدثون، إلا أن الناس أحسوا أنهما أمام فكر  جديد وعرض جديد ومذاق جديد.. لقد أحسوا أنهم يسمعون هذا الكلام لأول مرة. 
ولعل هذه كانت أول مزية للشيخ الشعراوي، إن القديم كان يبدو جديدا على  لسانه، أيضا أشاعت هذه الحلقة إحساسا في الناس بأن الله يفتح على الشيخ  الشعراوي وهو يتحدث، ويلهمه معاني جديدة وأفكارا جديدة. 
بعد هذا القبول العام انخرط الشيخ الشعراوي في محاولة لتفسير القرآن وأوقف  حياته على هذه المهمة؛ ولأنه أستاذ للغة أساسا كان اقترابه اللغوي من  التفسير آية من آيات الله، وبدا هذا التفسير للناس جديدا كل الجدة، رغم  قدمه ورغم أن تفسير القرآن قضية تعرض لها آلاف العلماء على امتداد القرون  والدهور، إلا أن تفسير الشيخ الشعراوي بدا جديدا ومعاصرا رغم قدمه، وكانت  موهبته في الشرح وبيان المعاني قادرة على نقل أعمق الأفكار بأبسط الكلمات..  وكانت هذه موهبته الثانية. 
وهكذا تجمعت القلوب حول الرجل وأحاطته بسياج منيع من الحب والتقدير.. وزاد  عطاؤه وزاد إعجاب الناس به، ومثل أي شمعة تحترق من طرفيها لتضيء مضي الشيخ  الشعراوي في مهمته حتى اختاره الله إلى جواره.. عزاء لنا وللأمة الإسلامية.  
"أحمد بهجت" 
إن الشيخ الشعراوي عليه رحمة الله كان واحدًا من أعظم الدعاة إلى الإسلام  في العصر الذي نعيش فيه. والملكة غير العادية التي جعلته يطلع جمهوره على  أسرار جديدة وكثيرة في القرآن الكريم. 
وكان ثمرة لثقافته البلاغية التي جعلته يدرك من أسرار الإعجاز البياني  للقرآن الكريم ما لم يدركه الكثيرون وكان له حضور في أسلوب الدعوة يشرك معه  جمهوره ويوقظ فيه ملكات التلقي. ولقد وصف هو هذا العطاء عندما قال: "إنه  فضل جود لا بذل جهد". رحمه الله وعوض أمتنا فيه خيرًا. 
د."محمد عمارة" 
إن الشيخ الشعراوي قد قدم لدينه ولأمته الإسلامية وللإنسانية كلها أعمالا  طيبة تجعله قدوة لغيره في الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. 
د."محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر" 
فقدت الأمة الإسلامية علما من أعلامها كان له أثر كبير في نشر الوعي  الإسلامي الصحيح، وبصمات واضحة في تفسير القرآن الكريم بأسلوب فريد جذب  إليه الناس من مختلف المستويات الثقافية. 
د."محمود حمدي زقزوق وزير الأوقاف" 
إن الشعراوي أحد أبرز علماء الأمة الذين جدد الله تعالى دينه على يديهم كما  قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: [إن الله يبعث لهذه الأمة على رأس كل مائة  سنة من يجدد لها أمر دينها]. 
د."أحمد عمر هاشم رئيس جامعة الأزهر"  
إن الفقيد واحد من أفذاذ العلماء في الإسلام قد بذل كل جهد من أجل خدمة الأمة في دينها وأخلاقها. 
"الشيخ أحمد كفتارو مفتي سوريا" 
إن الجمعية الشرعية تنعى إلى الأمة الإسلامية فقيد الدعوة والدعاة إمام  الدعاة إلى الله تعالى، حيث انتقل إلى رحاب ربه آمنا مطمئنا بعد أن أدى  رسالته كاملة وبعد أن وجه المسلمين جميعًا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها إلى ما  يصلح شئون حياتهم ويسعدهم في آخرتهم. فرحم الله شيخنا الشعراوي رحمة واسعة  وجعله في مصاف النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا  وجزاه الله عما قدم للإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء. 
د."فؤاد مخيمر رئيس عام الجمعية الشرعية" 
لا شك أن وفاة الإمام الراحل طيب الذكر فضيلة الشيخ الشعراوي تمثل خسارة  فادحة للفكر الإسلامي والدعوة الإسلامية والعالم الإسلامي بأسره، فقد كان  رحمه الله رمزًا عظيمًا من رموز ذلك كله وخاصة في معرفته الشاملة للإسلام  وعلمه المتعمق وصفاء روحه وشفافية نفسه واعتباره قدوة تحتذى في مجال العلم  والفكر والدعوة الإسلامية وإن حزننا لا يعادله إلا الابتهال إلى الله بأن  يطيب ثراه وأن يجعل الجنة مثواه. 
"د. أحمد هيكل وزير الثقافة السابق" 
لا ينبغي أن نيأس من رحمة الله والإسلام الذي أفرز الشيخ الشعراوي قادر على  أن يمنح هذه الأمة نماذج طيبة وعظيمة ورائعة تقرب على الأقل من الشيخ  الشعراوي ومع ذلك نعتبر موته خسارة كبيرة، خسارة تضاف إلى خسائر الأعوام  الماضية أمثال أساتذتنا الغزالي وجاد الحق وخالد محمد خالد. وأخشى أن يكون  هذا نذير اقتراب يوم القيامة الذي أخبرنا الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أن  من علاماته أن يقبض العلماء الأكفاء الصالحون وأن يبقى الجهال وأنصاف  العلماء وأشباههم وأرباعهم فيفتوا بغير علم ويطوعوا دين الله وفقا لضغوط  أولياء الأمور ويصبح الدين منقادًا لا قائدًا. 
ونسأل الله أن يجنب الأمة شر هذا وأن يخلفها في الشيخ الشعراوي خيرًا. _

----------


## البوب شريف

_طلعت حرب  محمد  طلعت  بن حسن محمد حرب، اقتصادي مصري راحل وصاحب الفضل في تحرير الاقتصاد  المصري  من التسلط الأجنبي، وإنشاء العديد من الشركات المساهمة والتي يقوم  بتمويلها  وإداراتها والعمل فيها والاستفادة منها أفراد الشعب المصري. 
ولد طلعت حرب في 25 نوفمبر عام 1867 بمنطقة الجمالية بالقاهرة، أنهى دراسته   الثانوية بمدرسة التوفيقية، ثم حصل على شهادة الحقوق من مدرسة الحقوق عام   1889م، أهتم بالإضافة لدراسة الحقوق بدراسة الأمور الاقتصادية، وأيضاً   الإطلاع على العديد من الكتب في مختلف مجالات المعرفة والعلوم  وقام بدراسة   اللغة الفرنسية حتى أجادها إجادة تامة. 
المناصب التي شغلها 
بدأ طلعت حرب حياته العملية مترجماً بقلم القضايا بالدائرة السنية التي   كانت تتولى الأراضي الزراعية المملوكة للدولة، ثم تدرج في المناصب حتى عين   مديراً لأقلام القضايا، عمل بعد ذلك مديرا لشركة كوم امبو و التي كان مجال   نشاطها في استصلاح وبيع الأراضي، ثم مديراً للشركة العقارية المصرية  وكانت  تعمل في مجال تقسيم و بيع الأراضي و عمل على تمصيرها حتى أصبحت  غالبية  أسهمها للمصريين. 
كان طلعت حرب يتطلع دائماً للعمل الحر فقام بإنشاء " شركة التعاون المالي"،   و التي قامت بتقديم العديد من القروض المالية للشركات الصغيرة المتعسرة   مادياً. 
 بنك مصر  
كان طلعت حرب دائما ما ينادي بفكرة إنشاء بنك للمصرين برأس مال مصري وإدارة   مصرية خالصة، حيث كان اهتمامه دائما بالاقتصاد المصري وكيفية النهوض به،   خاصة بعد أن كانت البنوك كلها في ظل الاحتلال حكراً على الأجانب وحدهم،   فسعى لإقناع عدد من المصريين بالاكتتاب لإنشاء بنك مصري برأس مال مصري   خالص، وقاد حملة للدعاية من اجل هذا الغرض، وبالفعل تم الاكتتاب حيث بلغ ما   تم اكتتابه حوالي ثمانون ألف جنيه، وكان اكبر مساهم بالبنك هو عبد العظيم   المصري بك حيث بلغ أجمالي الأسهم التي قام بشرائها ألف سهم. 
وفي يوم 13 إبريل عام 1920م، تم نشر مرسوم تأسيس شركة مساهمة مصرية   تسمى"بنك مصر" في جريدة الوقائع المصرية و هي الجريدة الرسمية للدولة. 
 نص عقد الشركة الابتدائي على أن الغرض من إنشاء البنك هو القيام بجميع   الأعمال البنكية من خصم وتسليف على البضائع و المستندات، وقبول الأمانات و   الودائع و غيرها من الأعمال الخاصة بالبنوك، وتم تعيين مجلس إدارة للبنك  ضم  عدد من الأعضاء نذكر منهم أحمد مدحت يكن باشا والذي انتخب رئيساً، محمد   طلعت حرب بك نائباً للرئيس وعضو منتدب، يوسف أصلان قطاوي باشا، عبد  العظيم  المصري بك، يوسف شكوريل بك، علي ماهر بك، الدكتور فؤاد سلطان  وغيرهم، وتم  الاحتفال بتأسيس البنك في 7 مايو 1920م.   شركات مصرية     
قام طلعت حرب في إطار السياسة الاقتصادية للبنك بتأسيس العديد من الشركات   منذ افتتاح البنك وحتى عام 1938م، حيث كان يقتطع جزء معين من الأرباح   السنوية للبنك يظهر في الميزانية باسم " مال مخصص لتأسيس أو تنمية شركات   مصرية صناعية تجارية" حيث يتم المساهمة به في رأس مال الشركة و يساهم   المواطنون بالباقي، فأصبح البنك من تأسيس المصريين و المستفيدين منه أيضاً   المصريين، بحيث أصبح نظام العمل في البنك والشركات نظام اقتصادي متكامل أي   يتم تجميع مدخرات المصريين في البنك ويقوم هو بتوظيفها في الشركات  المصرية  والتي بدورها تقوم بإنتاج منتجات مصرية بمستوى جودة عالي و أسعار  منخفضة  تقوم بسد الاحتياجات الضرورية للاستهلاك المحلي مما يعود بالنفع  على  الاقتصاد الوطني ككل وبالتالي على المواطن وأيضاً توفير العديد من فرص   العمل وتدريب الأيدي العاملة في جميع المجالات الصناعية والاقتصادية   والمالية. 
كانت أولى الشركات التي قام بنك مصر بتأسيسها هي مطبعة مصر، وشركة مصر   للغزل والنسيج بالمحلة الكبرى، وغيرها الكثير. وتم التوسع في البنك و فتحت   له فروع أخرى في داخل مصر مثل الإسكندرية و غيرها من المناطق، وفي الدول   العربية مثل بنك مصر سوريا لبنان، وفرع آخر بالمملكة العربية السعودية. 
الاستقالة 
وعلى الرغم من النجاح الذي حققه طلعت حرب من خلال بنك مصر والإنجازات   الاقتصادية الهائلة التي تم تحقيقها، إلا أن البنك تعرض لأزمة مالية   كبيرة،كان الاحتلال البريطاني ورائها، حيث تسارع آلاف المودعين بسحب   أموالهم من البنك ومما زاد الأزمة سحب صندوق توفير البريد لكل ودائعه من   بنك مصر، ورفض البنك الأهلي أن يقرضه بضمان محفظة الأوراق المالية، و عندما   ذهب طلعت حرب إلى وزير المالية حينذاك حسين سري باشا لحل هذه المشكلة،  كان  الشرط الوحيد الذي قدمه الوزير لحل أزمة البنك هو تقديم طلعت حرب   لاستقالته. 
وبالفعل قدم طلعت حرب استقالته للمحافظة على البنك هذا الإنجاز العظيم الذي   قام بتقديمه للمصريين، والذي أستمر إلى يومنا هذا يقدم خدماته إلى  المواطن  المصري ورمزاً وتخليداً لذكرى واحد من أبرز الاقتصاديين الذين  عرفتهم مصر.  ومن أقواله الشهيرة في هذا الموقف هو " فليذهب طلعت حرب و  ليبق بنك مصر". 
وجه أخر لطلعت حرب 
استطاع الجانب الأدبي أن يشق له طريق في حياة طلعت حرب الاقتصادية، فقام   بتأليف عدد من الكتب كان أولها كتاب " تاريخ دول العرب و الإسلام" صدر عام   1897م، وأيضاً كتاب "تربية المرأة و الحجاب" عام 1899م، و"فصل الخطاب في   المرأة والحجاب".  
الوفاة 
توفى طلعت حرب في 21 أغسطس عام 1941م، بعد أن حقق للشعب المصري نهضة   اقتصادية، وأثبت للعالم أجمع قدرة الإنسان المصري والعربي على إدارة أعماله   بمفرده دون الحاجة للوصاية الأجنبية عليه._

----------


## البوب شريف

_الزعيم المصرى مصطفى كامل     
ولد مصطفى كامل  في 1 رجب 1291 هـ الموافق 14 أغسطس 1874م، وكان أبوه "علي محمد" من ضباط  الجيش المصري، وقد رُزِقَ بابنه مصطفى وهو في الستين من عمره، وعُرِف عن  الابن النابه حبُّه للنضال والحرية منذ صغره؛ وهو الأمر الذي كان مفتاح  شخصيته وصاحبه على مدى 34 عامًا، هي عمره القصير. 
   والمعروف  عنه أنه تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في ثلاث مدارس، أما التعليم الثانوي فقد  التحق بالمدرسة الخديوية، أفضل مدارس مصر آنذاك، والوحيدة أيضًا، ولم يترك  مدرسة من المدارس إلا بعد صدام لم يمتلك فيه من السلاح إلا ثقته بنفسه  وإيمانه بحقه.  
   وفي  المدرسة الخديوية أسس جماعة أدبية وطنية كان يخطب من خلالها في زملائه،  وحصل على الثانوية وهو في السادسة عشرة من عمره، ثم التحق بمدرسة الحقوق  سنة (1309 هـ = 1891م)، التي كانت تعد مدرسة الكتابة والخطابة في عصره،  فأتقن اللغة الفرنسية، والتحق بجمعيتين وطنيتين، وأصبح يتنقل بين عدد من  الجمعيات؛ وهو ما أدى إلى صقل وطنيته وقدراته الخطابية. 
   وقد  استطاع أن يتعرف على عدد من الشخصيات الوطنية والأدبية، منهم: إسماعيل  صبري الشاعر الكبير ووكيل وزارة العدل، والشاعر الكبير خليل مطران، وبشارة  تكلا مؤسس جريدة الأهرام، الذي نشر له بعض مقالاته في جريدته، ثم نشر  مقالات في جريدة المؤيد. 
   في سنة (1311 هـ = 1893م) ترك مصطفى كل مل  مصر ليلتحق بمدرسة الحقوق الفرنسية؛ ليكمل بقية سنوات دراسته، ثم التحق  بعد عام بكلية حقوق تولوز، واستطاع أن يحصل منها على شهادة الحقوق، والف في  تلك الفترة مسرحية "فتح الأندلس" التي تعتبر أول مسرحية مصرية، وبعد عودته  إلى مصر سطع نجمه في سماء الصحافة، واستطاع أن يتعرف على بعض رجال الثقافة  والفكر في فرنسا، وازدادت شهرته مع هجوم الصحافة البريطانية عليه.    مساعي مصطفى كل مل في إنشاء الجامعة    
علم الزعيم  مصطفى باشا كامل  في أثناء وجوده ببريطانيا للدفاع عن القضية المصرية والتنديد بوحشية  الإنجليز بعد حادثة دنشواي، أن لجنة تأسست في مصر للقيام باكتتاب عام  لدعوته إلى حفل كبير وإهدائه هدية قيمة؛ احتفاءً به وإعلانًا عن تقدير  المصريين لدوره في خدمة البلاد، فلما أحيط علما بما تقوم به هذه اللجنة  التي كان يتولى أمرها محمد فريد رفض الفكرة على اعتبار أن ما يقوم به من  عمل إنما هو واجب وطني لا يصح أن يكافأ عليه، وخير من ذلك أن تقوم هذه  اللجنة "بدعوة الأمة كلها، وطرق باب كل مصري لتأسيس جامعة أهلية تجمع أبناء  الفقراء والأغنياء على السواء، وأن كل قرش يزيد عن حاجة المصر يةولا لينفقه في سبيل التعليم هو ضائع سدى، والأمة محرومة منه بغير حق". 
   أرسل  إلى الشيخ علي يوسف صاحب جريدة المؤيد برسالة يدعو فيها إلى فتح باب  التبرع للمشروع، وأعلن مبادرته إلى الاكتتاب بخمسمائة جنيه لمشروع إنشاء  هذه الجامعة، وكان هذا المبلغ كبيرًا في تلك الأيام؛ فنشرت الجريدة رسالة  الزعيم الكبير في عددها الصادر بتاريخ (11 شعبان 1324 هـ= 30 سبتمبر 1906م). 
   لم تكد جريدة المؤيد تنشر رسالة مصطفى كامل  حتى توالت خطابات التأييد للمشروع من جانب أعيان الدولة، وسارع بعض  الكبراء وأهل الرأي بالاكتتاب والتبرع، ونشرت الجريدة قائمة بأسماء  المتبرعين، وكان في مقدمتهم حسن بك جمجوم الذي تبرع بألف جنيه، وسعد زغلول  وقاسم أمين المستشاران بمحكمة الاستئناف الأهلية، وتبرع كل منهما بمائة  جنيه. 
   غير أن عملية الاكتتاب لم تكن منظمة، فاقترحت المؤيد على مصطفى كامل  أن ينظم المشروع، وتقوم لجنة لهذا الغرض تتولى أمره وتشرف عليه من  المكتتبين في المشروع، فراقت الفكرة لدى مصطفى كامل، ودعا المكتتبين  للاجتماع لبحث هذا الشأن، واختيار اللجنة الأساسية، وانتخاب رئيس لها من  كبار المصريين من ذوي الكلمة المسموعة حتى يضمن للمشروع أسباب النجاح  والاستقرار. أتمت لجنة الاكتتاب عملها ونجحت في إنشاء الجامعة المصرية  يرئسها الملك فؤاد الأول آنذاك.  علاقة مصطفى كامل بالخديو عباس حلمي الثاني    
من المعروف  أن الخديو عباس قد اصطدم في بداية توليه الحكم باللورد كرومر في سلسلة من  الأحداث كان من أهمها أزمة وزارة مصطفى فهمي باشا عام 1893، وتوترت  العلاقات إلى حد خطير في حادثة الحدود عام 1894، وكان عباس يري أن الاحتلال  لا يستند إلى سند شرعي، وأن الوضع السياسي في مصر لا يزال يستند من  الناحية القانونية إلى معاهدة لندن في 1840 والفرمانات المؤكدة لهذه  المعاهدة إلى جانب الفرمانات التي صدرت في عهد إسماعيل بشأن اختصاصات  ومسئوليات الخديوية، فالطابع الدولي للقضية المصرية من ناحية إلى جانب عدم  شرعية الاحتلال كانا من المسائل التي استند عليها عباس في معارضته للاحتلال  ثم رأى عباس أن يستعين كذلك في معارضته للاحتلال بالقوى الداخلية. لا  نعتقد أن الخديو عباس كان على استعداد للسير في صرامة ضد كرومر إلى حد  التفكير في تصفية الاحتلال نهائياً، بل كانت معارضته المترددة لسياسة كرومر  تستهدف المشاركة في السلطة حتى في ظل الاحتلال. 
   أما بالنسبة لتعاون مصطفى كامل مع عباس فله أسبابه أيضاً من وجهة نظر مصطفى كامل. أولاً :ثانياً : أن مصطفى كامل كان يضع في اعتباره هذفاً واحداً وهو الجلاء وعدواً واحداً وهو الاحتلال، ولذلك كان مصطفى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  على استعداد للتعاون مع كل القوى الداخلية والخارجية المعارضة للاحتلال،  أما المسائل الأخرى التي كانت العناصر الوطنية المعتدلة، من أمثال حزب  الأمة فيما بعد، تضعها في الاعتبار الأول كمسألة الحياة البرلمانية وعلاقة  مصر مع تركيا وغيرها فكلها مسائل يجب أن تترك حتى يتخلص المصريون من  الاحتلال. يجب أن نقرر أن الحركة الوطنية المصرية في ذلك الوقت كانت أضعف من أن تقف بمفردها في المعركة.   اهتمامه بالحياة الثقافية    
في عام (1316  هـ = 1898م) ظهر أول كتاب سياسي له بعنوان "كتاب المسألة الشرقية"، وهو من  الكتب الهامة في تاريخ السياسة المصرية. وفي عام (1318 هـ = 1900م) أصدر  جريدة اللواء اليومية، واهتم بالتعليم، وجعله مقرونًا بالتربية.  من أقواله المأثورة    لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون مصرياً.أحراراً في أوطاننا، كرماءً مع ضيوفنا.الأمل هو دليل الحياة والطريق إلى الحرية.لا معني لليأس مع الحياة ولا معني للحياة مع اليأس.إني أعتقد أن التعليم بلا تربية عديم الفائدة.إن الأمة  التي لا تأكل مما تزرع وتلبس مما لا تصنع أمة محكوم عليها بالتبعية  والفناء وإن من يتهاون في حق من حقوق دينه وأمته ولو مرة واحدة يعش أبد  الدهر مزلزل العقيدة سقيم الوجدان  اتجاهاته  
كان مصطفى كامل  يفضل وجود الدولة العثمانية عن الوجود البريطاني أو الوجود المسيحي بشكل  عام بالبلاد العربية حيث أن الدولة العثمانية كانت تمثل الخلافة الإسلامية  وهي التي كان يرى وجوب الخضوع لها.  وفاتة     
توفى  عن عمر يناهز 34 عاما رغم أنه عاش ثمانى سنوات فقط في القرن العشرين فان  بصماته امتدت حتى منتصف القرن, وتوفى في 6 محرم 1326 هـ الموافق 10 فبراير  1908._

----------


## البوب شريف

_اللواء محمد نجيب
اول رئيس لجمهورية مصر العربية     اللواء  أركان حرب محمد نجيب (1901 - 1984) سياسي وعسكري مصري، هو أول رئيس لمصر  الجمهورية، لم يستمر في سدة الحكم سوى فترة قليلة بعد إعلان الجمهورية  (يونيو 1953 - نوفمبر 1954) حتى عزله مجلس قيادة الثورة ووضعه تحت الإقامة  الجبرية بقصر كان ملكاً لزينب الوكيل زوجة مصطفى النحاس باشا بضاحية المرج  شرق القاهرة. بعيداً عن الحياة السياسية لمدة 30 سنة، مع منعه تمامًا من  الخروج أو مقابلة أي شخص من خارج أسرته، حتى أنه ظل لسنوات عديدة يغسل  ملابسه بنفسه، وشطبوا اسمه من كتب التاريخ والكتب المدرسية، وفي سنواته  الأخيرة نسي كثير من المصريين أنه لا يزال على قيد الحياة حتى فوجئوا  بوفاته. وكان أول حاكم مصري يحكم مصر حكماً جمهورياً بعد أن كان ملكياً بعد  قيادته ثورة 23 يوليو الذي انتهت بخلع الملك فاروق. أعلن مباديء الثورة  الستة وحدد الملكية الزراعية. وكان له شخصيته وشعبيته المحببة في صفوف  الجيش المصري والشعب المصري. حتي قبل الثورة لدوره البطولي في حرب فلسطين.   نشأته ولد محمد  نجيب بالسودان بساقية أبو العلا بالخرطوم، من أب مصري وأم مصرية سوادنية  المنشأ، اسمه بالكامل محمد نجيب يوسف قطب القشلان، يوجد تضارب حول تاريخ  ميلاده، حيث أن التاريخ الرسمي لدى التسنين الذي قام به الجيش هو 19 فبراير  1901، وعادة لا يكون دقيقا، أما في مذكراته، فقد ذكر أن أحد كبار عائلته  قال له أنه ولد قبل أحد أقربائه بأربعين يوما، وبالحساب وجد أن تاريخه  ميلاده هو 7 يوليو 1902. بدأ  والده يوسف نجيب حياته مزارعا في قريته النحارية مركز كفر الزيات بمحافظة  الغربية في مصر، وهى بجوار قرية إبيارالشهيرة ثم التحق بالمدرسة الحربية  وتفوق فيها, وبعد تخرجه شارك في حملات استرجاع السودان 1898, تزوج يوسف  نجيب من سودانية وأنجب منها ابنه الأول عباس لكنها توفيت, فتزوج من السيدة  "زهرة" ابنة الأميرالاي محمد بك عثمان في عام 1900, والأميرالاي محمد هو  ضابط مصري تعيش أسرته في أم درمان واستشهد في أحدي المعارك ضد الثورة  المهدية, وقد أنجب يوسف من السيدة زهرة ثلاثة أبناء هم محمد نجيب وعلي نجيب  ومحمود نجيب, وأنجب أيضا ستة بنات. عندما بلغ محمد نجيب 13 عاما توفي  والده, تاركا وراءه أسرة مكونة من عشرة أفراد، فأحس بالمسئولية مبكرا, ولم  يكن أمامه إلا الاجتهاد في كلية جوردن حتي يتخرج سريعا.    حياته تلقى محمد  نجيب تعليمه بكتاب وادي مدني عام 1905 حيث حفظ القرآن الكريم وتعلم مبادئ  القراءة والكتابة، انتقل والده إلى وادي حلفا عام 1908 فألتحق بالمدرسة  الابتدائية هناك، ثم انتقل مع والده عام 1917 لضواحي بلدة وادي مدني  بمديرية النيل الأزرق واكمل تعليمة الابتدائي وحصل على الشهادة الأبتدائية  فيها، ثم التحق بكلية الغوردون عام 1913. يقول  محمد نجيب في مذكراته : " كنت طالبا في السنة الثانية بالكلية 1914 وجاء  المستر سمبسون، مدرس اللغة الانجليزية، ليملي علينا قطعة إملاء جاء فيها:  أن مصر يحكمها البريطانيون، فلم يعجبني ذلك. وتوقفت عن الكتابة. ونهضت  واقفا وقلت له: لا يا سيدي مصر تحتلها بريطانيا فقط ولكنها مستقلة داخليا  وتابعه لتركيا، فثار المدرس الانجليزي وغضب وأصر علي أن اذهب أمامه إلي  مكتبه وأمر بجلدي عشر جلدات علي ظهري واستسلمت للعقوبة المؤلمة دون أن  أتحرك أو أفتح فمي" ذهب إلى مصر حيث حصل على الشهادة الابتدائية المصرية (أثناء دراسته في السنة النهائية بكلية غوردون) وعاد للخرطوم عام 1916. بعد  أن تخرج من الكلية التحق بمعهد الأبحاث الاستوائية لكي يتدرب علي الآلة  الكاتبة تمهيدا للعمل كمترجم براتب ثلاثة جنيهات شهريا, وبعد التخرج لم  يقتنع بما حققه وأصر علي دخول الكلية الحربية في القاهرة. التحق  بالكلية الحربية في مصر في أبريل عام 1917 وتخرج فيها في 23 يناير 1918،  ثم سافر إلى السودان في 19 فبراير 1918 والتحق بذات الكتيبة المصرية التي  كان يعمل بها والده ليبدأ حياته كضابط في الجيش المصري بالكتيبة 17 مشاة،  ومع قيام ثورة 1919 أصر علي المشاركة فيها علي الرغم من مخالفة ذلك لقواعد  الجيش, فيسافر إلي القاهرة ويجلس علي سلالم بيت الأمة حاملا علم مصر  وبجواره مجموعة من الضباط الصغار. ثم انتقل إلى سلاح الفرسان في شندي. وفد  ألغيت الكتيبة التي يخدم فيها، فأنتقل إلى فرقة العربة الغربية بالقاهرة  عام 1921. حصل  على شهادة الكفاءة، ودخل مدرسة البوليس لمدة شهرين، واحتك بمختلف فئات  الشعب المصري، وتخرج وخدم في أقسام عابدين، مصر القديمة، بولاق، حلوان. عاد  مرة أخرى إلى السودان عام 1922 مع الفرقة 13 السودانية وخدم في " واو "  وفي بحر الغزال، ثم انتقل إلى وحدة مدافع الماكينة في " ملكال ". انتقل  بعد ذلك إلى الحرس الملكي بالقاهرة في 28 أبريل 1923، ثم انتقل إلى الفرقة  الثامنة بالمعادي بسبب تأييده للمناضلين السودانيين. حصل على شهادة  الباكلوريا عام 1923، والتحق بكلية الحقوق، ورقي إلى رتبة الملازم أول عام  1924، وكان يجيد اللغات الانجليزية والفرنسية والايطالية والالمانية  والعبرية، ورغم مسؤوليته فقد كان شغوفا بالعلم.   في عام  1927 كان محمد نجيب أول ضابط في الجيش المصري يحصل على ليسانس الحقوق،  ودبلوم الدراسات العليا في الاقتصاد السياسي عام 1929 ودبلوم آخر في  الدراسات العليا في القانون الخاص عام 1931 وبدأ في إعداد رسالة الدكتوراه  ولكن طبيعه عمله العسكري، وكثرة تنقلاته حال دون إتمامها. وفي  عام 1929 تعلم محمد نجيب درسا من مصطفى النحاس, فقد أصدر الملك فؤاد قراره  بحل البرلمان لأن أغلبية أعضائه كانوا من حزب الوفد الذي كان دائم  الاصطدام بالملك فتخفى في ملابس خادم نوبي، وقفز فوق سطح منزل مصطفى  النحاس، وعرض عليه تدخل الجيش لإجبار الملك على احترام رأي الشعب، لكن  النحاس قال له : أنأ أفضل أن يكون الجيش بعيدا عن السياسة, ,أن تكون الأمة  هي مصدر السلطات,,,كان درسا هاما تعلم من خلاله الكثير حول ضرورة فصل  السلطات واحترام الحياة النيابية الديمقراطية، وهو الدرس الذي أراد تطبيقه  بعد ذلك عام 1954. رقي  إلى رتبة اليوزباشي (نقيب) في ديسمبر 1931، ونقل إلى السلاح الحدود عام  1934، ثم انتقل إلى العريش. كان ضمن اللجنة التي أشرفت على تنظيم الجيش  المصري في الخرطوم بعد معاهدة 1936 ورقي لرتبة الصاغ (رائد) في 6 مايو  1938، ورفض في تلك العام القيام بتدريبات عسكرية مشتركة مع الإنجليز في  مرسى مطروح. عقب  حادث 4 فبراير 1942 وهو الحادث الذي حاصرت خلاله الدبابات البريطانية قصر  الملك فاروق لإجباره على إعادة مصطفى النحاس إلى رئاسة الوزراء أو أن  يتنازل عن العرش. غضب محمد نجيب وكان وقتها برتبة صاغ (رائد) وذهب إلى حد  تقديم استقالته احتجاجا وغضبا لانه لم يتمكن من حماية ملكه الذي اقسم له  يمين الولاء، وقد شكر المسؤولون في قصر عابدين مشاعره ورفضوا تسلم استقالة. رقي  إلى رتبة القائمقام (عقيد) في يونيو 1944، وفي تلك السنة عين حاكما  إقليميا لسيناء، وفي عام 1947 كان مسؤولا عن مدافع الماكينه في العريش،  ورقي لرتبة الأميرالاي (عميد) عام 1948. اشترك  في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 ورغم رتبته الكبيرة فقد كان على رأس صفوف قواته  فيها، وجرح 3 مرات وعمل قائدا لللواء الأول، ثم اللواء الثاني فالثالث  فالرابع. وتعتبر معركة التبه (86) في دير البلح من أهم المعارك التي أشترك  فيها في فلسطين وعددها (21) معركة، حيث أصيب إصابة بالغة كادت أن تودي  بحياته. عين  قائدا لمدرسة الضباط العظام عام 1948، ثم سافر إلى فلسطين، حيث تسلم قيادة  اللواء العاشر بالإضافة إلى الرابع مشاة، وعقب عودته عين قائدا لمدرسة  الضباط العظام مرة أخرى عام 1949، وعين في العام نفسه مديرا لسلاح الحدود. رقي  إلى رتبة اللواء في 9 ديسمبر 1950، وأصطدم بالملك فاروق عام 1951 حين طلب  منه ترقية حسين سري وكيل سلاح الحدود الذي يرأسه محمد نجيب فرفض ترقيته،  فامتعض الملك منه، وقام بتعين حسين سري مديراً لسلاح الحدود بدلاً منه،  وعين محمد نجيب مديراً لسلاح المشاة. انتخب رئيسا لمجلس إدارة نادي الضباط في 1 يناير 1952 بأغلبية الأصوات ولكن الملك فاروق أمر بحل المجلس. قاد  ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 وعرض عليه الملك فاروق منصب وزير الحربية ومنحه رتبة  فريق مع مرتب وزير لكنه تنازل عنهم بعد خروج الملك فاروق إلى المنفى. شكل أول وزارة بعد إستقالة علي ماهر باشا عام 1952، تولى رئاسة الجمهورية عام 1953. أقيل من جميع مناصبه في 14 نوفمبر 1954 ووضع تحت الإقامة الجبرية.            
انضمامه لحركة الضباط الأحرار 
بعد حرب 1948  عاد إلي القاهرة قائدا لمدرسة الضباط العظام, وتيقن أن العدو الرئيسي ليس  في فلسطين وإنما الفساد الذي ينخر كالسوس في مصر والذي كان يتمثل في الملك  وكبار الضباط والحاشية والإقطاع, وكان يردد دائما أن المعركة الحقيقة في  مصر وليست في فلسطين، ولا يتردد أن يقول هذا الكلام أمام من يثق فيهم من  الضباط, وفي فترة من الفترات كان الصاغ عبد الحكيم عامر أركان حرب للواء  محمد نجيب, ويبدو أن كلام نجيب عن الفساد في القاهرة قد أثر فيه فذهب إلي  صديقه جمال عبد الناصر وقال له كما روي عامر لنجيب بعد ذلك : لقد عثرت في  اللواء محمد نجيب علي كنز عظيم.
 كان  جمال عبدالناصر قد شكل تنظيم الضباط الأحرار, وأراد أن يقود التنظيم أحد  الضباط الكبار لكي يحصل التنظيم علي تأييد باقي الضباط, وبالفعل عرض عبد  الناصر الأمر علي محمد نجيب فوافق علي الفور. يقول ثروت عكاشة – أحد الضباط  الأحرار - في كتابه "مذكراتي بين السياسة والثقافة": " كان اللواء محمد  نجيب أحد قادة الجيش المرموقين لأسباب ثلاثة : أولها أخلاقياته الرفيعة,  وثانيها ثقافته الواسعة فهو حاصل علي ليسانس الحقوق، وخريج كلية أركان  الحرب ويجيد أكثر من لغة ويلم باللغة العبرية، وثالثها شجاعته في حرب  فلسطين التي ضرب فيها القدوة لغيره وظفر بإعجاب الضباط كافة في ميدان  القتال".
 كان  اختيار تنظيم الضباط الأحرار لمحمد نجيب سر نجاح التنظيم داخل الجيش, فكان  ضباط التنظيم حينما يعرضون علي باقي ضباط الجيش الانضمام إلي الحركة كانوا  يسألون من القائد، وعندما يعرفوا أنه اللواء محمد نجيب يسارعون بالانضمام.
 ويؤكد  اللواء جمال حماد ـ أحد الضباط الأحرار ـ أن الحركة لم تكن لتنجح لولا  انضمام اللواء محمد نجيب إليها لما كان له من سمعة طيبة في الجيش، ولما كان  منصبه ذو أهمية إذ أن باقي الضباط الأحرار كانوا ذوو رتب صغيرة وغير  معروفين.  
ترشحه لانتخابات نادي الضباط 
يقول محمد  نجيب في مذكراته : انتخابات نادي الضباط كانت هي الخطوة الفعالة الأولي في  طريق ثورة يوليو.. فقبل أنتخابات النادي كانت اللجنة التنفيذية لتنظيم  الضباط الأحرار تعتقد أنه ليس من الممكن القيام بالثورة قبل عام 1955...  لكن بعد الانتخابات أحس الضباط بمدي قوتهم.. رشح محمد نجيب نفسه رئيسا  لمجلس إدارة النادي لجس نبض الجيش واختبار مدي قوة الضباط الأحرار وتحديا  للملك... وقبل الملك التحدي..ورشح حسين سري عامر.. كانت الانتخابات أول  اختبار حقيقي لشعبية اللواء محمد نجيب داخل الجيش.
 ومع  طلوع فجر اليوم الأول من يناير 1952 أعُلنت النتيجة وحصل محمد نجيب علي  أغلبية ساحقة شبة جماعية ولم يحصل منافسيه سوي علي 58 صوتا فقط, كانت  النتيجة صدمة شديدة للملك فقرر حل مجلس إدارة النادي.
 أدرك  الملك الشعبية الطاغية لمحمد نجيب وسط الضباط، فرشحه وزيرا للحربية قبيل  الثورة بأيام؛ في محاولة لامتصاص غضب الضباط، ولكن المحاولة تأخرت كثيرا  فقد دارت عجلة الأحداث سريعا لتشهد مصر ميلاد عهد جديد صباح 23 يوليو 1952.      
قيادته لثورة 23 يوليو 1952 
في ليلة لن  ينساها تاريخ مصر والمنطقة, وقع في القاهرة حدث غير تاريخها جذرياً ومازلنا  نشهد آثاره إلى اليوم، إنها ليلة 23 يوليو حينما خرج الجيش من ثكناته  معلنا غضبه عما يحدث في البلاد.. وتصدرت صورة اللواء محمد نجيب الصفحة  الأولي لجريدة "المصري" وفوقها مانشيت: اللواء نجيب يقوم بحركة تطهيرية في  الجيش.
 كانت  ثورة يوليو في بدايتها حركة، مجرد حركة عسكرية, لكنها لاقت قبول الشعب  المصري واستقبلتها الجماهير بحفاوة بالغة وأطلقت عليها "ثورة".. فقد كان  قائدها رجل شهد له الكل بالشجاعة وكان محمد نجيب سر نجاح الثورة.. فقد كان  برتبة لواء..أما باقي الضباط الأحرار فلم يتجاوز أكبرهم رتبة بكباشي...  وبفضل نجيب تحولت الحركة إلي ثورة، وإذا كان قد قدر لثورة يوليو أن تفشل  لكان جزاء محمد نجيب الإعدام رميا بالرصاص طبقا لتقاليد الجيش.
 في  ليلة 23 يوليو لعب محمد نجيب أخطر دور في نجاح الحركة, فقد انكشف سر الثورة  الساعة 9:30 مساءا، وعرف أن مؤتمرا لرئيس الأركان الفريق حسين فريد سيعقد  في الساعة العاشرة في مقر القيادة لترتيب القبض علي الضباط الأحرار، فقام  علي الفور بإبلاغ يوسف صديق بالتحرك قبل ساعة الصفر بساعة، وبالفعل  تحرك يوسف صديق ونجح في اقتحام مركز القيادة.. ولولا هذا التحرك لفشلت  الثورة ولقضي عليها قبل أن تبدأ.
 بالرغم  من خطورة الدور الذي قام به اللواء محمد نجيب في نجاح الثورة إلا أن البعض  حاول أن يقلل من دوره..وحاولوا أن يصوروا انه لم يكن له علم بالثورة وإنما  هو "ركب الموجة" والبعض حاول ادعاء أن الضباط الأحرار استخدموا نجيب مجرد  واجهة لإنجاح الثورة.. بل وصل الأمر ببعضهم أن يدعي أن محمد نجيب يوم  الثورة كان مريضا في منزله وليس في ذهنه شيء عن أيه ثورة.. وربما كان أمله  الوحيد في شهر يوليو أن يغادر فراشه إلي عمله في سلاح الفرسان, حتي استيقظ  علي تليفون من الضباط الأحرار يقولون له : تفضل لقد قمنا بثورة واخترناك  زعيما لها... وقد نتعجب حينما نعلم أن قائل هذا الكلام هو أنور السادات في كتابه "قصة الثورة كاملة" والذي كتبه في عهد عبد الناصر.  
وبينما كان  جزء يقول أن محمد نجيب هو المحرك الرسمي للثورة لعلو رتبته ومكانته لدى  الجيش، إلا أن هذا لا ينفي دوره الكبير في التخطيط والإعداد للثورة، وهو من  حدد أهدافها الأساسية والتي تدرس في المدارس حتى الآن، بالرغم من استغلال  رجال الثورة لتلك المبادئ لتحقيق مصالح شخصية في الخفاء، ونسب مفاضلها في  العلن لأنفسهم
 وفي  الواقع أن نجيب أراد بالثورة أن يطهر الجيش ونظام الحكم من المسؤلين  الفاسدين، ثم إقامة حكومة مدنية برلمانية جديدة وإعادة الجيش لثكناته،  ولكنه اضطر لتأجيل تلك الخطوة مرارا تحت ضغوط زملاؤه في مجلس قيادة الثورة  والذين أرادوا الاستمرار، حتى بات رفضه لهذا الوضع واضحا وعلنيا، فقاموا  بعزله شيئا فشيئا من دائرة اتخاذ القرار، وحاولوا إقالته مرة فبائت  المحاولة بالفشل لغضب الشعب، ثم استقال هو بنفسه لغضبه تجاه تصرفات رجال  الثورة، فقاموا باعتقاله وتحديد إقامته في فيلا بحي المرج.
 في عدد سبتمبر 1952، وضعت مجلة تايم الأمريكية صورة محمد نجيب على غلافها بتعليق "رجل مصر نجيب" و"لقد حصلنا على كفايتنا من الفساد".    
خلافة مع ضباط مجلس قيادة الثورة 
بعد مرور عام  على قيام الثورة تركزت كل الأضواء علي اللواء محمد نجيب باعتباره الرجل  الذي قاد الثورة وطرد الملك وأنقذ مصر من عهد الظلم والطغيان وأصبح أمل  البلاد في تخليصها من الاستعمار البريطاني الجاثم علي صدرها منذ 1882...  كانت صوره وخطبه تتصدر الصفحات الأولي من الجرائد والمجلات المصرية  والعربية والأجنبية.
 وبعد  فترة ليست بالقصيرة بدأ بعض الضباط يحاولون أن يجنوا ثمار نجاح الحركة ولو  علي حساب المبادئ والأخلاق,, حتي شاع بين الناس أن الثورة طردت ملك وجاءت  بثلاثة عشر ملك.. يقول نجيب في كتابه "كنت رئيسا لمصر" : لقد خرج الجيش من  الثكنات... وانتشر في كل المصالح والوزارات المدنية فوقعت الكارثة التي لا  نزال نعاني منها إلي الآن في مصر,, كان كل ضابط من ضباط القيادة يريد أن  يكون قويا..فأصبح لكل منهم "شلة" وكانت هذه الشلة غالبا من المنافقين الذين  لم يلعبوا دورا لا في التحضير للثورة ولا في القيام بها".
 لاحظ  محمد نجيب بعض السلوكيات الخاطئة التي يرتكبها بعض الضباط في حق الثورة  وفي حق الشعب الذي وثق بهم. فكان أول شيء فعله ضباط القيادة أنهم غيروا  سياراتهم الجيب وركبوا سيارات الصالون الفاخرة, وترك أحدهم شقته المتواضعة  واستولي علي قصر من قصور الأمراء حتي يكون قريبا من أحدي الأميرات التي كان  قصرها قريبا من القصر الذي استولي عليه.. وصدمت هذه التصرفات باقي الضباط  الأحرار الذين يتصفون بالمثالية فحمل بعضهم هذه الفضائح وواجهوا بها ضباط  القيادة.. لكنهم سمعوهم وقرروا التخلص منهم مثلما حدث مع ضباط المدفعية. 
   كان  أول خلاف بينه وبين ضباط القيادة حول محكمة الثورة التي تشكلت لمحاكمة  زعماء العهد الملكي، ثم حدث خلاف ثاني بعد صدور نشرة باعتقال بعض الزعماء  السياسيين وكان من بينهم مصطفى النحاس، فرفض اعتقال النحاس باشا,  لكنه فوجئ بعد توقيع الكشف بإضافة اسم النحاس, وأصدرت محكمة الثورة قرارات  ضاعفت من كراهية الناس للثورة ومنها مصادرة 322 فدانا من أملاك زينب الوكيل  حرم النحاس باشا, كما حكمت علي أربعة من الصحفيين بالمؤبد وبمصادرة صحفهم  بتهمة إفساد الحياة السياسية.
 ويضاف  إلي هذه القرارات قرارات أخرى صدرت رغم أنه رفض التوقيع عليها منها القرار  الجمهوري بسحب الجنسية المصرية من ستة من المصريين من الأخوان المسلمين,  وزاد الصدام بينه وبين مجلس القيادة عندما اكتشف أنهم ينقلون الضباط دون  مشورته، ورفض زكريا محي الدين أن يؤدي اليمين الدستورية أمامه بعد تعيينه  وزيرا للداخلية وكذلك رفض جمال سالم.
 وذكر  في مذكراته أنه أكتشف أن رجال الثورة كانوا قد عقدوا العديد من الاجتماعات  بدونه، كل هذه الأمور دفعته لكي يفكر جدياً في تقديم استقالته.   
استقالته في فبراير 1954  "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" السادة أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة.. بعد تقديم وافر الاحترام، يحزنني أن أعلن لأسباب لا يمكنني أن أذكرها الآن أنني لا يمكن أن أتحمل من الآن مسئوليتي في الحكم بالصورة المناسبة التي ترتضيها المصالح القومية.. ولذلك فإني أطلب قبول استقالتي من المهام التي أشغلها, وأني إذ أشكركم علي تعاونكم معي أسأل الله القدير أن يوفقنا إلي خدمه بلدنا بروح التعاون والأخوة"
بهذه العبارات المختصرة قدم محمد نجيب استقالته في 22 فبراير1954..وفي 25 فبراير  أصدر مجلس القيادة بيان أقاله محمد نجيب، وحاول البيان الانتقاص من دوره  وتشويه صورته أمام الجماهير فقد أكد البيان أن محمد نجيب طلب سلطات أكبر من  سلطات أعضاء المجلس وأن يكون له حق الاعتراض علي قرارات المجلس حتي ولو  كانت هذه القرارات قد أخذت بالإجماع، وادعي البيان أنه اختير قائدا للثورة  قبل قيامها بشهرين، وانه علم بقيام الثورة ليلة 23 يوليو  من مكالمة تليفونية من وزير الداخلية فتحرك إلي مبني القيادة وهناك تقابل  مع عبد الناصر الذي وافق علي ضمه وتنازل له عن رئاسة المجلس.
اتخذ ضباط مجلس القيادة هذا القرار  وكلهم ثقة في أنهم قد نجحوا في مخططهم بإزاحة محمد نجيب, المخطط الذي بدأ  بإعلان الجمهورية حتي يكون محمد نجيب رئيسا رمزيا لها في حين يستحوذ ضباط  مجلس القيادة علي مجلس الوزراء، وكان من ضمن المخطط إبعاد محمد نجيب عن  الجيش عن طريق ترقيه الصاغ عبد الحكيم عامر إلى رتبة لواء دفعة واحده وتعيينه قائدا عاما للجيش وبالتالي تستحوذ ضباط مجلس القيادة علي السلطة المدنية والعسكرية.
وتصور مذكراته كيف أنه حينما أذيع بيان  إقالته علي الملأ خرجت الجماهير تحتج عليه وانهالت البرقيات علي المجلس  ودور الصحف ترفض الاستقالة.. واندلعت المظاهرات التلقائية في القاهرة والأقاليم لمدة ثلاثة أيام تؤيد نجيب وكانت الجماهير تهتف (محمد نجيب أو الثورة) وفي السودان  اندلعت مظاهرات جارفة تهتف (لا وحدة بلا نجيب)، وانقسم الجيش بين مؤيد  لعودة اللواء محمد نجيب وإقرار الحياة النيابية وبين المناصرين لمجلس قيادة  الثورة. 
وكان سلاح الفرسان أكثر أسلحة الجيش تعاطفا مع محمد نجيب, وأشرفت البلاد علي حرب أهلية وتداركا للموقف أصدر مجلس القيادة بيانا الساعة السادسة من مساء 27 فبراير1954  جاء فيه " حفاظا علي وحدة الأمة يعلن مجلس قيادة الثورة عودة اللواء أركان  حرب محمد نجيب رئيسا للجمهورية وقد وافق سيادته علي ذلك"... وهكذا عاد  محمد نجيب إلي الحكم علي أكتاف الجماهير التي خرجت في مظاهرات شعبية لم  تعدها مصر من قبل.
بعد عودته علي أكتاف الجماهير كان  باستطاعته أن يتخلص من ضباط القيادة الذين وجهوا له إساءات كثيرة وحاولوا  أثناء الأزمة تشويه صورته أمام الشعب إلا أن محمد نجيب عمل علي إزالة  الخلاف بين أعضاء مجلس القيادة.
يقول اللواء جمال حماد المؤرخ العسكري أثناء ندوة كتاب "الأوراق السرية لمحمد نجيب  " أي واحد كان يجي في هذا الموقف ويحرز هذا الانتصار الباهر... معاه سلاح  الفرسان والشعب كله معاه... ومع ذلك أنا رأيته بعيني ماسك أيديهم " أعضاء  مجلس قيادة الثورة" ورفعها وقال "إحنا يد واحدة"، وأن ضباط مجلس القيادة أرادوا التخلص منه في مارس بعد هدوء الأزمة !!   أزمة مارس 1954 
حددت هذه  الأزمة تاريخ مصر إلي الآن, فلم تكن أزمة مارس مجرد صراع علني علي السلطة  بين اللواء محمد نجيب وأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة بل كانت الأزمة أكثر عمقا,  كانت صراعا بين اتجاهين مختلفين اتجاه يطالب بالديمقراطية والحياة النيابية  السليمة تطبيقا للمبدأ السادس للثورة (إقامة حياة ديمقراطية سليمة)، وكان  الاتجاه الآخر يصر علي تكريس الحكم الفردي وإلغاء الأحزاب وفرض الرقابة علي  الصحف.
 كانت  ضربة البداية في أزمة مارس من جانب محمد نجيب الذي بدء فور عودته إلي  الحكم مشاوراته مع مجلس القيادة للتعجيل بعودة الحياة البرلمانية, وفي ليلة  5 مارس صدرت قرارات ركزت على ضرورة عقد جمعية لمناقشة الدستور الجديد  وإقراره، وإلغاء الأحكام العرفية والرقابة على الصحف والإفراج عن جميع  المعتقلين السياسيين.
 "  كانت هذه القرارات في صالح عودة الحياة الديمقراطية، وهنا أدرك الفريق  المناوئ للواء نجيب أن كل الخطط التي أعدت للإطاحة به مهددة بالفشل, فبدأ  يدبر مخططات أخرى من شأنها الالتفاف علي قرارات 5 مارس والعودة إلي الحكم  الفردي.
 في  25 مارس 1954 اجتمع مجلس قيادة الثورة كاملا وانتهي الاجتماع إلي إصدار  القرارات التالية : السماح بقيام الأحزاب، مجلس قيادة الثورة لا يؤلف حزبا،  لا حرمان من الحقوق السياسية حتي لا يكون هناك تأثير علي الانتخابات،  تنتخب الجمعية التأسيسية انتخابا حرا مباشرا بدون تعيين أي فرد وتكون لها  سلطة البرلمان كاملة والانتخابات حرة، حل مجلس الثورة في 24 يوليو المقبل  باعتبار الثورة قد انتهت وتسلم البلاد لممثلي الأمة، تنتخب الجمعية  التأسيسية رئيس الجمهورية بمجرد انعقادها.
 يقول  محمد نجيب في كتابه "كنت رئيسا لمصر" : "كانت هذه القرارات في ظاهرها  ديمقراطية وفي باطنها فتنة وتوتر, فقد أثارت الناس الذين لم يرق لهم أن  تعود الأحزاب القديمة بكل ما توحي من فساد وتاريخ اسود, وبكل ما توحي لهم  بنهاية الثورة التي عقدوا عليها كل آمالهم في التطهر والخلاص, وأثارت هذه  القرارات ضباط الجيش الذين أحسوا أن نصيبهم من النفوذ والسلطة والمميزات  الخاصة قد انتهي"   
وقد ضاعف من قلة حيلة اللواء نجيب انشغاله مع الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز  الذي كان يزور مصر وقتها، بينما كان معارضوه يدبرون لتوجيه الضربة القاضية  إلي اللواء نجيب، فنشرت الصحف أن هناك اتصالات سرية بين اللواء نجيب  والوفد، وفي نفس الوقت عقد عبد الناصر اتفاقا مع الأخوان المسلمين لكي  يتخلصوا من الأحزاب السياسية ويخلو الجو للطرفان.. ووافق الأخوان وكان هذا  خطأ استراتيجيا.
 في  يوم 28 مارس 1954 خرجت أغرب مظاهرات في التاريخ تهتف بسقوط الديمقراطية  والأحزاب والرجعية، ودارت المظاهرات حول البرلمان والقصر الجمهوري ومجلس  الدولة وكررت هتافاتها ومنها " لا أحزاب ولا برلمان", ووصلت الخطة السوداء  ذروتها, عندما اشترت مجموعة عبد الناصر صاوي أحمد صاوي رئيس اتحاد عمال  النقل ودفعوهم إلي عمل إضراب يشل الحياة وحركة المواصلات, وشاركهم فيها عدد  كبير من النقابات العمالية وخرج المتظاهرون يهتفون" تسقط  الديمقراطية..تسقط الحرية", وقد اعترف الصاوي بأنه حصل علي مبلغ 4 آلف جنية  مقابل تدبير هذه المظاهرات.
 كسب  أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة المعركة ضد محمد نجيب وصدرت قرارات جديدة تلغي  قرارات 25 مارس، وفي 26 أكتوبر وقعت حادثة المنشية والتي اتهم فيها الأخوان  بمحاولة التخلص من عبد الناصر ليتم بعدها القبض علي قيادات الجماعة والزج  بهم في السجن.   
إعفائه من رئاسة الجمهورية وتحديد إقامته     
انهزم محمد  نجيب في معركة مارس 1954 والواقع أنها لم تكن خسارته فقط وإنما كانت خسارة  لمسيرة الديمقراطية في وادي النيل, أصر نجيب علي الاستقالة لكن عبد الناصر  عارض بشدة استقالة نجيب خشية أن تندلع مظاهرات مثلما حدث في فبراير 1954،  ووافق محمد نجيب علي الاستمرار انقاذا للبلاد من حرب أهلية ومحاولة إتمام  الوحدة مع السودان.
 يوم  14 نوفمبر 1954 توجه محمد نجيب من بيته في شارع سعيد بحلمية الزيتون إلى  مكتبه بقصر عابدين لاحظ عدم أداء ضباط البوليس الحربي التحية العسكرية،  وعندما نزل من سيارته داخل القصر فوجئ بالصاغ حسين عرفة من البوليس الحربي  ومعه ضابطان و١٠ جنود يحملون الرشاشات يحيطون به، فصرخ في وجه حسين عرفة  طالباً منه الابتعاد حتي لا يتعرض جنوده للقتال مع جنود الحرس الجمهوري،  فاستجاب له ضباط وجنود البوليس الحربي.
 لاحظ  نجيب وجود ضابطين من البوليس الحربي يتبعانه أثناء صعوده إلي مكتبه نهرهما  فقالا له إن لديهما أوامر بالدخول من الأميرالاي حسن كمال، كبير الياوران،  فاتصل هاتفياً بجمال عبدالناصر ليشرح له ما حدث، فأجابه عبدالناصر بأنه  سيرسل عبد الحكيم عامر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ليعالج الموقف بطريقته.
 وجاءه  عبد الحكيم عامر وقال له في خجل " أن مجلس قيادة الثورة قرر إعفاءكم من  منصب رئاسة الجمهورية فرد عليهم "أنا لا أستقيل الآن لأني بذلك سأصبح  مسئولا عن ضياع السودان أما أذا كان الأمر إقالة فمرحبا".. وأقسم اللواء  عبد الحكيم عامر أن إقامته في فيلا زينب الوكيل لن تزيد عن بضعة أيام ليعود  بعدها إلي بيته, لكنه لم يخرج من الفيلا طوال 30 عاما.
 خرج  محمد نجيب من مكتبه في هدوء وصمت حاملا المصحف مع حسن إبراهيم في سيارة إلي  معتقل المرج. وحزن علي الطريقة التي خرج بها فلم تؤدي له التحية العسكرية  ولم يطلق البروجي لتحيته، وقارن بين وداعه للملك فاروق الذي أطلق له 21  طلقة وبين طريقة وداعه.
 فعندما  وصل إلي فيلا زينب الوكيل بضاحية المرج بدأ يذوق من ألوان العذاب مما لا  يستطيع أن يوصف, فقد سارع الضباط والعساكر بقطف ثمار البرتقال واليوسفي من  الحديقه.. وحملوا من داخل الفيلا كل ما بها من أثاث وسجاجيد ولوحات وتحف  وتركوها عارية الأرض والجدران, وكما صادروا أثاث فيلا زينب الوكيل صادروا  أوراق اللواء نجيب وتحفه ونياشينه ونقوده التي كانت في بيته.. ومنعه تماماً  من الخروج أو من مقابلة أياً من كان حتى عائلته.
 وأقيمت  حول الفيلا حراسة مشددة، كان علي من في البيت ألا يخرج منه من الغروب إلي  الشروق، وكان عليهم أن يغلقوا النوافذ في عز الصيف تجنبا للصداع الذي يسببه  الجنود، اعتاد الجنود أن يطلقوا الرصاص في منتصف الليل وفي الفجر، كانوا  يؤخرون عربة نقل الأولاد إلي المدرسة فيصلون إليهم متأخرين ولا تصل العربة  إليهم في المدرسة إلا بعد مدة طويلة من انصراف كل من المدرسة فيعودون إلي  المنزل مرهقين غير قادرين علي المذاكرة.
 كانت  غرفته في فيلا المرج مهملة بها سرير متواضع يكاد يختفي من كثرة الكتب  الموضوعة عليه، وكان يقضي معظم أوقاته في هذه الحجرة يداوم علي قراءة الكتب  المختلفة في شتي أنواع العلوم، خاصة الطب والفلك والتاريخ، ويقول محمد  نجيب: «هذا ما تبقي لي، فخلال الثلاثين سنة الماضية لم يكن أمامي إلا أن  أصلي أو أقرأ القرآن أو أتصفح الكتب المختلفة».
 أثناء‏  العدوان الثلاثي ‏علي‏ مصر عام ‏1956 تم نقله ‏من‏ ‏معتقل‏ ‏المرج‏ ‏إلي‏  مدينة طما في سوهاج ‏بصعيد‏ مصر ‏وقيل‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المقرر‏ ‏قتله‏  ‏في‏ ‏حاله‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏الإنجليز‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏‏‏وذلك‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏سرت‏  ‏إشاعه‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏تقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏إنجلترا‏ ‏ستسقط‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏جنود‏ ‏المظلات‏  ‏علي‏ ‏فيلا زينب‏ ‏الوكيل في‏ ‏المرج‏ ‏لاختطاف‏ ‏محمد نجيب‏ ‏وإعادة‏  ‏فرضه‏ ‏رئيسا‏ ‏للجمهورية‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرئيس‏ جمال  عبدالناصر ولكن بعد فشل العدوان تم إعادته إلى معتقل المرج. وجري التنكيل  به حتي إن أحد الحراس ضربه علي صدره في نفس مكان الإصابة التي تعرض لها في  حرب 1948، كتب الرئيس نجيب عن ذلك في مذكراته: «يومها هانت علي الدنيا..  فقررت أن أضرب عن الطعام». 
   وأثناء  نكسة 1967 ارسل برقية لجمال عبدالناصر يطلب منه السماح له بالخروج في صفوف  الجيش باسم مستعار الا انه لم يتلق أى رد منه. وظل علي هذا الحال حتي تم  إطلاق سراحه بواسطة الرئيس السادات في عام 1974 عقب الإنتصار الذي تحقق في  حرب اكتوبر 1973. ورغم هذا ظل السادات يتجاهله تماما كما تجاهله باقي أعضاء  مجلس قيادة الثورة.
 يقول  محمد نجيب في مذكراته قال لي السادات : انت حر طليق !! لم أصدق نفسي هل  أستطيع ان اخرج وادخل بلا حراسة هل استطيع ان اتكلم في التلفون بلا تصنيت  هل استطيع ان استقبل الناس بلا رقيب !!
 لم  اصدق ذلك بسهولة.. فالسجين في حاجة لبعض الوقت ليتعود على سجنه، وفي حاجة  لبعض الوقت ليعود إلى حريته. وانا لم اكن سجينا عاديا كنت سجينا يحصون  انفاسه. ويتصنتون على كلماته ويزرعون الميكرفونات والعدسات في حجرة معيشته.  وكنت اخشى ان اقترب من احد حتى لا يختفي. واتحاشى زيارة الاهل والاصدقاء  حتى لا يتعكر صفو حياتهم. وابتعد عن الأماكن العامة حتى لا يلتف الناس  حولي، فيذهبون وراء الشمس، ولكن بعد فترة وبالتدريج عدت إلى حريتي وعدت إلى  الناس وعدت إلى الحياة العامة.
 وياليتني  ما عدت.. فالناس جميعا كان في حلقها مرارة من الهزيمة والاحتلال. وحديثهم  كل شكوى وألم ويأس من طرد المحتل الإسرائيلي. وبجانب هذه الاحاسيس كانت  هناك أنات ضحايا الثورة. الذين خرجوا من السجون والمعتقلات ضحايا القهر  والتلفيق والتعذيب.
 وحتى  الذين لم يدخلوا السجون ولم يجربوا المعتقلات، ولم يذوقوا التعذيب والهوان  كانوا يشعرون بالخوف، ويتحسبون الخطى والكلمات. وعرفت ساعتها كم كانت  جريمة الثورة في حق الإنسان المصري بشعة. وعرفت ساعتها اي مستنقع القينا  فيه الشعب المصري. فقد حريته.. فقد كرامته.. فقد ارضه.. وتضاعفت متاعبه..  المجاري طفحت.. المياة شحت.. الأزمات اشتعلت.. الاخلاق انعدمت.. والإنسان  ضاع.
 كانت  سلوى محمد نجيب طوال سنوات الإقامة الجبرية في المرج تربية القطط  والكلاب.. واعتبر القطط والكلاب أكثر وفاءا من البشر واحتفظ نجيب بصورة  نادرة لكلبه ترقد علي جنبها وترضع منها قطة فقدت أمها, وهذه الصورة كما قال  نجيب دليل علي أن الحيوانات أكثر ليونة ورقة في التخلص من شراستها من  البشر. وحينما توفي أحد كلابه دفنه في الحديقة وكتب علي شاهد القبر : هنا  يرقد أعز أصدقائي.    
     يقول محمد نجيب  لقد  كان هؤلاء الأصدقاء الأوفياء سلوى وحدتي في سنوات الوحدة تلك السنوات  المرة التي وصلت فيها درجة الإفتراء إلى حد إشاعة خبر وفاتي وقد سمعت هذا  الخبر بأذني من إذاعات العالم.. وقرأته بعيني في كتاب ضباط الجيش في  السياسه والمجتمع والذي وضعه كاتب إسرائيلي يدعى اليزير بيير (أن محمد نجيب  توفي عام 1966 !!!). فقد اكتوي من الثورة بينما لم يرتكب الرجل جريمة  يستحق عليها أن يعامل بمثل هذه المعاملة, وكثيرا ما كان يردد : ماذا جنيت  لكي يفعلوا بي كل هذا؟.
 بتاريخ  21 أبريل 1983 أمر الرئيس حسني مبارك تخصيص فيلا في حي القبة بمنطقة قصر  القبة بالقاهرة لإقامة محمد نجيب، بعدما صار مهدداً بالطرد من قصر زينب  الوكيل نتيجة لحكم المحكمة لمصلحة ورثتها الذين كانوا يطالبون بالقصر، وهو  القصر الذي عاش فيه لمدة 29 سنة منها 17 سنة وهو معتقل.
 وقال  وقتها : "إلى أين أذهب بعد 30 سنة لم أخرج فيها إلى الحياة.. ليس لدي  معارف أو أحد يهتم بي. أنا أعيش هنا وحدي بعد أن مات اثنان من أولادي ولم  يبق غير واحد منهم، فإلى أين اذهب"؟؟  
زوجاته وأبنائه  
تزوج من زينب  أحمد وأنجب منها بنته سميحه التي توفيت وهي بالسنة النهائية بكلية الحقوق  عام 1950 وبعد طلاقه منها تزوج من عائشة محمد لبيب عام 1934 وأنجب منها  ثلاث أبناء فاروق وعلي ويوسف.
 كان  علي الأبن الثاني لمحمد نجيب يدرس في المانيا وكان له نشاط واسع ضد اليهود  هناك كان يقيم المهرجانات التي يدافع فيها عن مصر والثورة وعن حق  الفلسطينيين ولم يعجب هذا الكلام، المخابرات المصرية الذين رؤوا في نشاطه  إحياء للكلام عن أبيه وفي ليلة كان يوصل زميلا له فإذا بعربة جيب بها ثلاثة  رجال وامرأة تهجم عليه وتحاول قتله، وعندما هرب جرت وراءه السيارة وحشرته  بينها وبين الحائط نزل الرجال الثلاث وأخذوا يضربونه حتي خارت قواه ونزف  حتي الموت، ونقل جثمانه إلي مصر فطلب اللواء نجيب ان يخرج من معتقله  ليستقبل نعش ابنه ويشارك في دفنه لكنهم رفضوا كان هذا في عام 1968.
 ولم يسلم فاروق الابن الأول من نفس المصير، فقد استفزه أحد المخبرين الذين كانوا يتابعونه وقال له :
 ماذا فعل أبوك للثورة.. لا شيء.. أنه لم يكن أكثر من خيال مآتة ديكور واجهة لا أكثر ولا اقل.
 فلم  يتحمل فاروق هذا الكلام وضرب المخبر، ويومها لم ينم فاروق في البيت فقد دخل  ليمان طره وبقي هناك خمسة أشهر ونصف خرج بعدها محطما منهارا ومريضا بالقلب  وبعد فترة قليلة مات.
 أما  الابن الثالث يوسف فقد كان أكثر حظا, فقد صدر قرار جمهوري بفصله من إحدي  شركات الدولة فعمل سائقا في شركة المقاولون العرب بالإسكندرية في الصباح  وعلي تاكسي أجرة اشتراه بالتقسيط في المساء إلى ان توفي.  
وفاته  
رحل محمد نجيب في هدوء عن عمر يناهز 82 عاما بتاريخ 28 أغسطس1984 في مستشفى المعادي العسكري بالقاهرة، لم يكن يعاني من أمراض خطيرة، لكنها كانت أمراض الشيخوخة. بعد أن كتب مذكراته شملها كتابه كنت رئيساً لمصر، ويشهد له أن كتابه خلا من أي اتهام لأي ممن عزلوه.
 رحل بعد أن عاصر أهم الأحداث التي مرت على تاريخ مصر الحديث من جلاء القوات البريطانية عن مصر عام 1954 وتأميم قناة السويس والعدوان الثلاثي عام 1956 إلى الوحدة مع سوريا عام 1958، ومشاركة القوات المصرية في حرب اليمن عام 1962، ومروراً بالنكسة ووفاة عبد الحكيم عامر عام 1967، ووفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر عام 1970، وحرب أكتوبر عام 1973، ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد عام 1978، وإغتيال الرئيس السادات عام 1981.
 على الرغم من رغبة محمد نجيب في وصيته أن يدفن في السودان بجانب أبيه، إلا أنه دفن في مصر في جنازة عسكرية مهيبة، وحمل جثمانه على عربة مدفع، وقد تقدم الجنازة الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك شخصيا وأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة الباقين على قيد الحياة لتطوى صفحة رجل قاد أهم نقطة تحول في تاريخمصر الحديث.
 في  عهد الرئيس حسني مبارك بدأ اسمه يظهر في الكتب المدرسية على انه أول رئيس  لجمهورية مصر العربية كما أطلق اسمه على إحدى الميادين في مدينة كفر الزياتبالقاهرة ومدرستان بالإسكندرية بسيدى بشر والأخرى بالهانوفيل، وأطلق اسمه على إحدى محطات القطارات في القاهرة (مترو محمد نجيب).
 في 24 سبتمبر2007 تم افتتاح متحف  خاص لمحمد نجيب في القرية الفرعونية تضم مقتنياته وعدد كبير من الصور.  رئيس من مصر عنوان الفيلم المزمع تصويره عن قصة حياة الرئيس محمد نجيب._

----------


## البوب شريف

_الزعيم محمد فريد     محمد فريدبك  (1868-1919 م) محام ومؤرخ معروف وأحد كبار الزعماء الوطنيين بمصر وله تمثال  في ميدان باسمه بالقاهره تخليداً لذكراه. ترأس الحزب الوطني بعد وفاة  مصطفى كامل. أنفق ثروته في سبيل القضية المصرية. من أشهر ما كتب: "تاريخ  الدولة العثمانية"   أهداف محمد فريد لمصر       
أعلن محمد فريدأن  مطالب مصر هي: الجلاء والدستور. وكانت من وسائله لتحقيق هذه الأهداف:  تعليم الشعب علي قدر الطاقة ليكون أكثر بصراً بحقوقه، وتكتيله في تشكيلات  ليكون أكثر قوة وارتباطاً. أنشأ محمد فريد مدارس ليلية في الأحياء  الشعبية لتعليم الفقراء مجاناً. وقام بالتدريس فيها رجال الحزب الوطني  وأنصاره من المحامين والأطباء الناجحين، وذلك في أحياء القاهرة ثم في  الأقاليم.   انجازاته       
وضع محمد  فريدأساس حركة النقابات، فأنشأ أول نقابة للعمال سنة 1909 ثم اتجه الي  الزحف السياسي، فدعا الوزراء الي مقاطعة الحكم، وقال "من لنا بنظارة (أي  وزارة) تستقيل بشهامة وتعلن للعالم أسباب استقالتها؟ لو استقالت وزارة بهذه  الصورة، ولم يوجد بعد ذلك من المصريين من يقبل الوزارة مهما زيد مرتبه،  اذن لأُعلن الدستور ولنلناه على الفور" 
   عرفت مصر علي يديه المظاهرات الشعبية المنظمة، كان فريد يدعو  إليها، فيجتمع عشرات الألوف في حديقة الجزيرة وتسير الي قلب القاهرة هاتفة  بمطالبها. وضع محمد فريد صيغة موحدة للمطالبة بالدستور، طبع منها عشرات  الآلاف من النسخ، ودعا الشعب الي توقيعها وارسالها اليه ليقدمها الي  الخديوي، ونجحت الحملة وذهب فريد  الي القصر يسلم أول دفعة من التوقيعات  وكانت 45 ألف توقيع وتلتها دفع أخرى   محاكمته      
تعرض محمد  فريد للمحاكمة بسبب مقدمة كتبها لديوان شعر بعنوان "أثر الشعر في تربية  الأمم"، من ما قال فيها: "لقد كان من نتيجة استبداد حكومة الفرد اماتة  الشعر الحماسي، وحمل الشعراء بالعطايا والمنح علي وضع قصائد المدح البارد  والاطراء الفارغ للملوك والأمراء والوزراء وابتعادهم عن كل ما يربي النفوس  ويغرس فيها حب الحرية والاستقلال.. كما كان من نتائج هذا الاستبداد خلو خطب  المساجد من كل فائدة تعود علي المستمع، حتي أصبحت كلها تدور حول موضوع  التزهيد في الدنيا، والحض علي الكسل وانتظار الرزق بلا سعي ولا عمل" 
   ذهب  محمد   فريدالي أوروبا كي يُعد لمؤتمر لبحث المسألة المصرية بباريس، وأنفق  عليه من جيبه الخاص كي يدعو اليه كبار معارضي الاستعمار من الساسة والنواب  والزعماء، لايصال صوت القضية المصرية بالمحافل الدولية. نصحه أصدقاؤه بعدم  العودة بسبب نية الحكومة محاكمته بدعوي ما كتبه كمقدمة للديوان الشعري،  ولكن ابنته (فريدة) ناشدته علي العكس بالعودة، في خطابها الذي مما جاء فيه:  "لنفرض أنهم يحكمون عليك بمثل ما حكموا به علي الشيخ عبد العزيز جاويش،  فذلك أشرف من أن يقال بأنكم هربتم... وأختم جوابي بالتوسل اليكم باسم  الوطنية والحرية، التي تضحون بكل عزيز في سبيل نصرتها أن تعودوا وتتحملوا  آلام السجن!" 
   حُكم  عليمحمد فريد  بالسجن ستة أشهر، قضاها جميعاً ولدي خروجه من السجن كتب  الكلمات الآتية: "مضي علي ستة أشهر في غيابات السجن، ولم أشعر أبداً بالضيق  الا عند اقتراب خروجي، لعلمي أني خارج الي سجن آخر، وهو سجن الأمة  المصرية، الذي تحده سلطة الفرد.. ويحرسه الاحتلال!.. ان أصبح مهدداً بقانون  المطبوعات، ومحكمة الجنايات.. محروماً من الضمانات التي منحها القانون  العام للقتلة وقطاع الطرق.." (2)   موته      
استمر محمد  فريد  في الدعوة الي الجلاء والمطالبة بالدستور، حتي ضاقت الحكومة المصرية  الممالية للاحتلال به وبيتت النية بسجنه مجدداً، فغادر فريد  البلاد  الي أوروبا سراً، حيث وافته المنية هناك، وحيداً فقيراً، حتي أن أهله بمصر  لم يجدوا مالاً كافياً لنقل جثمانه الي أرض الوطن، الي أن تولي أحد التجار  المصريين من الزقازيق نقله بنفسه علي نفقته الخاصة._

----------


## البوب شريف

_
مصطفى النحاس   
مصطفى محمد سالم النحاس، (1879 - 1965) سمنود  الغربية. أحد أبرز السياسيين المصريين. تولى منصب رئيس وزراء مصر في 1928,  1930, بين 1936 و1937, ومن 1942 حتى 1944, أخيراً بين 1950و1952. ساعد على  تأسيس حزب الوفد وعمل زعيماً له من 1927 إلى 1952, عندما تم حل الحزب. ساهم  كذلك في تأسيس جامعة الدول العربية وكان رئيساً للوزراء لبضعة أشهر في  1928 بعد الاصطدام مع الملك فؤاد بسبب رغبته في الحد من سلطات الملك.  
 عند اشتعال ثورة 1936-1939 في فلسطين أسس النحاس  اللجنة العربية العليا كمحاولة لتهدئة الأمور في المنطقة. وكان مسئولاً عن  المعاهدة المصرية البريطانية عام 1936, إلا أنه لاحقاً ألغاها. الأمر الذي  أشعل اضطرابات مضادة للإنجليز, مما أدى إلى حل وزارته في يناير, 1952.  وبعد ثورة يوليوزينب الوكيل، من 1953 إلى 1954. ثم تقاعد من الحياة العامة. 1952 سـُجن هو زوجته،        مصطفى النحاس أثناء توقيعه على معاهدة 
 1936        
في 30 ديسمبر 1937 عهد الملك فاروق إلي محمد   محمود بتأليف وزارته الثانية، وكان محمد   محمود زعيما للمعارضة في مجلس النواب ورئيسا لحزب الأحرار الدستوريين الذي  عطل الدستور والحياة البرلمانية في عام 1928 واشترك الحزب الوطني وكان  يرأسه محمد   حافظ رمضان في الوزارة المسئولية! واستصدر محمد   محمود في  البداية مرسوما بتأجيل انعقاد البرلمان شهرا. 
   اعترض  اعضاء مجلس النواب علي قرار الحل فتدخل البوليس لإخراج الأعضاء بالقوة من  المجلس، وكان أحمد ماهر رئيسا للمجلس وأمر بعدم مناقشة مرسوم تأليف  الوزارة، ومرسوم حل البرلمان فقرر الوفد فصله لتضامنه مع محمود فهمي  النقراشي. مرشحو القصر. 
   ألف  أحمد ماهر ومحمود فهمي النقراشي وأنصارهما حزبا جديدا باسم الهيئة السعدية  برئاسة أحمد ماهر، وجرت الانتخابات في أبريل 1938 وحصل مرشحو القصر علي  193 مقعدا (113 للدستوريين و80 للسعديين) وحصل الوفد علي 12 مقعدا، والحزب  الوطني علي 4 مقاعد، كما حصل المستقلون الموالون للحكومة علي 55 مقعدا.  وقدم محمد   محمود استقالته في 27 أبريل 1938 فكلفه الملك بتأليف وزارته  الثالثة. قد استعان محمد   محمود بإسماعيل صدقي عدو العمال الأول الذي ارتبط اسمه بسياسة القهر وإلغاء الدستور والعنف ضد الحركة العمالية. 
   في عام 1938 وقعت المحاولة الثالثة للاعتداء علي الزعيم مصطفى النحاس   بوضع متفجرات في موتور سيارته، فاكتشف أمرها وتم إبعادها ونجا الزعيم  مصطفى النحاس برعاية الله. ثار خلاف منذ البداية حول رغبة محمد   محمود أن  يضم لوزارته أكبر عدد من الدستوريين، لأن حزبه حصل علي الأغلبية فرفض الملك  وأصر علي تمثيل السعديين بنسبة معقولة، واستمر الصراع مع القصر ممثلا في  علي ماهر رئيس الديوان الملكي. 
   بعد مرور عام وشهرين ساءت صحةمحمد محمود  فقدم استقالته، فعهد الملك فاروق إلي علي ماهر باشا بتأليف الوزارة للمرة  الثانية وانشأت وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ضمن الوزارات المشكلة. لم يمض علي  تشكيل الوزارة اسبوعان حتي نشبت الحرب العالمية الثانية وضاعت كل أماني  وآمال العمال في صدور تشريعاتهم المعطلة. وفي أول سبتمبر 1939 أعلنت  الوزارة الاحكام العرفية كما فرضت ضريبة إضافية للدفاع قدرها 1%. مذكرة  النحاس. 
   في  5 أبريل 1940 قدم الزعيم مصطفى النحاس مذكرة للسفير البريطاني ليحملها إلي  الحكومة البريطانية فيها أن تصرح من الآن بأن القوات البريطانية ستنسحب من  الأراضي المصرية فور انتهاء الحرب وأن مصر ستشارك في مفاوضات الصلح وسيتم  الاعتراف بحقوق مصر في السودان وإلغاء الاحكام العرفية، وقوبلت هذه المذكرة  بارتياح كبيرة من فئات الشعب. 
   في  يونيو 1940 أعلنت إيطاليا الحرب علي الحلفاء منضمة إلي ألمانيا وساءت  العلاقة بين السفارة البريطانية ووزارة علي ماهر المؤيدة للمحور وفي 22  يونيو 1940 وجهت السفارة البريطانية إنذارا للملك بأنه لا سبيل للتعاون مع  علي ماهر ولوحت صراحة بانزال الملك عن العرش ووضعه تحت الرقابة حتي لا  يهرب. طلب الملك تشكيل وزارة ائتلافية وأوفد وكيل الديوان الملكي عبد  الوهاب طلعت إلي الزعيم مصطفى النحاس وكان في كفر عشما بالمنوفية ورفض الزعيم مصطفى النحاس  الاشتراك في وزارة ائتلافية حتي لو كان رئيسا لها وطالب بتأليف وزارة  محايدة يكون أول عمل لها حل مجلس النواب وإجراء انتخابات حرة وانتهي  الاجتماع دون اتفاق. 
   شهدت  بداية عام 1941 أزمة حادة في السلع التموينية وبدأت طوابير الخبز وكان  الناس يهجمون علي المخابز للحصول عليه ويتخطفون الخبز من حامليه وأوشكت  الأزمة أن تصل حد المجاعة، ووصلت قوات روميل في الصحراء الغربية إلي  العلمين بجوار الإسكندرية فخرجت المظاهرات في 2 فبراير 1942روميل وعجز حسين  سري عن مواجهة الموقف فقدم استقالته. بتدبير القصر تهتف بحياة  
   عندما  استقالت وزارة حسين سري كانت قوات روميل بالعلمين في يوم 2 فبراير 1942  وطلب السفير البريطاني من الملك فاروق تأليف وزارة تحرص علي الولاء  للمعاهدة نصا وروحا قادرة علي تنفيذها وتحظي بتأييد شعبي وان يتم ذلك في  موعد أقصاه 3 فبراير 1942.   
الملك فؤاد مع مصطفى النحاس باشا في زيارة إلى مدرسة الخديوي إسماعيل عام 1928م.  إنذار جديد       
استدعي الملك  فاروق قادة الاحزاب السياسة في محاولة لتشكيل وزارة قومية أو ائتلافية  وكانوا جميعا عدا الزعيم مصطفى النحاس مؤيدين فكرة الوزارة الائتلافية  برئاسة الزعيم مصطفى النحاس  فهي تحول دون انفراد الوفد بالحكم ولهم أغلبية  بالبرلمان. في يوم 3 فبراير 1942 رفض الزعيممصطفى النحاس تأليف وزارة  ائتلافية. 
   في  اليوم التالي الموافق 4 فبراير 1942 تقدم السفير البريطاني بإنذار جديد،  إلا أن الزعيم مصطفى النحاس رفض الإنذار هو وجميع الحاضرين من الزعماء  السياسيين أثناء الاجتماع الذي دعي إليه الملك بعد تلقي الإنذار. 
   في  مساء اليوم حاصرت القوات البريطانية قصر عابدين واجتمع قائدها جنرال ستون  بالملك الذي قبل الإنذار ودعا لاجتماع القادة السياسيين وأعلن أنه كلف  النحاس  بتأليف الوزارة ورفض النحاس وظل الملك يلح عليه مناشدا وطنيته أن  ينقذ العرش ويؤلف الوزارة ولم يكن هناك مفر من أن يقبل النحاس   تشكيل الوزارة مسجلا ذلك للتاريخ في خطاب قبوله تأليف الوزارة حديث الملك،  وبعد أن ألححت علي المرة تلو المرة والكرة بعدالكرة أن أتولي الحكم  ونشادتني وطنيتي واستحلفتني حبي لبلادي من أجل هذا أنا أقبل الحكم انقاذا  للموقف منك أنت«.    احتجاجه على تعيين الإنجليز له    
الملك فاروق مع التشكيل الوزاري الجديد وإلى جانبه الأميرمحمدعلي توفيق ومصطفى النحاس باشا.      
في 5 فبراير  1942 أرسل الزعيم مصطفى النحاس احتجاجا إلي السفير البريطاني في خطابه  المشهور استنكر فيه تدخل الإنجليز في شئون مصر جاء فيه »لقد كلفت بمهمة  تأليف الوزاة وقبلت هذا التكليف الذي صدر من جلالة الملك، بما له من الحقوق  الدستورية وليكن مفهوما أن الأساس الذي قبلت عليه هذه المهمة هو أنه لا  المعاهدة البريطانية المصرية ولا مركز مصر كدولة مستقلة ذات سيادة يسمحان  للحليفة بالتدخل في شئون مصر الداخلية وبخاصة في تأليف الوزارات أو  تغييرها. 
   رد  السفير البريطاني مايلز لامبسون علي الزعيم مصطفى النحاس بخطابه قائلا: لي  الشرف أن أؤيد وجهة النظر التي عبر عنها خطاب رفعتكم المرسل منكم بتاريخ  اليوم وإني اؤكد لرفعتكم أن سياسة الحكومة البريطانية قائمة علي تحقيق  التعاون بإخلاص مع حكومة مصر كدولة مستقلة وحليفة في تنفيذ المعاهدة  البريطانية المصرية من غير أي تدخل في شئون مصر الداخلية ولا في تأليف  الحكومات أو تغييرها. 
   قام  الضباط الاحرار باعتقاله بطريقه مهينه وبدون علم الرئيس محمد  نجيب والذي  كان معارضا لذلك حيث قام بشطب اسمه من كشوف الاعتقال، والتي قدمت اليه من  الضباط الاحرار لعلمه بوطنيته ومواقفه المشرفه السابقه وكذلك لاحتكاكه به._

----------


## البوب شريف

_الزعيم الوطنى سعد زغلول       سعد زغلول (1858 - 1927) زعيم مصري وقائدثورة 1919 في مصر. التف حوله الشعب من الإسكندرية إلي أسوان في وقت لم تكن هناك أجهزة ووسائل اتصال أو إعلام.   حياته    
ولد سعد في  يوليو 1860 في قرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية (سابقًا -محافظة كفر  الشيخ حاليًا)، وكان والده رئيس مشيخة القرية حين توفي عندما كان سعد يبلغ  خمس سنوات فنشأ يتيما هو وأخوه أحمد فتحي زغلول. توفي سعد زغلول في  23 أغسطس 1927. وقد تعلم على يد السيد جمال الدين الافغاني والشيخ محمد  عبده وقد حصل على ليسانس الحقوق وتعين بالحكومه الا انه فصل بسبب اشتراكه  في الثوره العرابية وقد أصبح فيما بعد وزيرا للمعارف (التربية والتعليم  الآن)وقد عدل في كثير من المناهج وجعلها بالعربية مرة أخرى كما جعل  التعليم. وبعد ذلك أصبح وزيرا للحقانية (العدل حاليا).    الوفد المصري    
خطرتلسعد  زغلول فكرة تأليف الوفدالمصرى للدفاع عن القضية المصرية عام 1918م حيث دعا  أصحابه إلى مسجد وصيف في لقاءات سرية بمنزل عائلة المقدم للتحدث فيما كان  ينبغي عمله للبحث في المسألة المصرية بعد انتهاءالحرب العالمية الأولى في  عام 1918م. 
تشكل الوفد المصرى  الذي ضم سعد زغلول ومصطفى النحاس ومكرم عبيد وعبد العزيز فهمي وعلي شعراوي  وأحمد لطفي السيد وآخرين وأطلقوا على أنفسهم الوفد المصري. 
   وقد  جمعوا توقيعات من أصحاب الشأن وذلك بقصد إثبات صفتهم التمثيلية وجاء في  الصيغة: "نحن الموقعين على هذا قد أنبنا عنا حضرات: سعد زغلول و.. في أن  يسعوا بالطرق السلمية المشروعة حيثما وجدوا للسعي سبيلاً في استقلال مصر  تطبيقاً لمبادئ الحرية والعدل التي تنشر رايتها دولة بريطانيا العظمى". 
   اعتقل سعد زغلول ونفي إلى جزيرة مالطة بالبحر المتوسط هو ومجموعة من رفاقه في 8 مارس1919 فانفجرت ثورة1919 التي كانت من أقوى عوامل زعامة سعد زغلول والتمكين لحزب الوفد. 
اضطرت إنجلترا الي عزل الحاكم البريطاني وأفرج الإنجليز عن سعد زغلول وزملائه وعادوا من المنفي إلي مصر، وسمحت إنجلترا للوفد المصرى برئاسة سعد زغلول بالسفر إلي مؤتمر الصلح في باريس ليعرض عليه قضية استقلال مصر. 
   لم يستجب أعضاء مؤتمر الصلح بباريس لمطالب الوفد المصرى  فعاد المصريون إلي الثورة وأزداد حماسهم، وقاطع الشعب البضائع الإنجليزية،  فألقي الإنجليز القبض علي سعد زغلول مرة أخرى، ونفوه مرة أخرى إلي جزيرة  سيشل في المحيط الهندى، فازدادت الثورة اشتعالا، وحاولت إنجلترا القضاء على  الثورة بالقوة، ولكنها فشلت مره اخري·.   من أشهر اقواله    ((الحق فوق القوه والأمه فوق الحكومة)).((إن اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية)).     وفاته    
توفى سعد زغلول  في 23 أغسطس 1927، ودفن في ضريح سعد الذي شيد عام 1931 ليدفن فيه زعيم أمة  وقائدثورة ضد الاحتلال الانجليزي (ثورة 1919). فضلت حكومة عبد الخالق ثروت  وأعضاء حزب الوفد الطراز الفرعوني حتى تتاح الفرصة لكافة المصريين  والأجانب حتى لا يصطبغ الضريح بصبغة دينية يعوق محبي الزعيم المسيحيين  والأجانب من زيارته ولأن المسلمين لم يتذوقوا الفن الفرعونى وكانوا يفضلون  لو دفن قي مقبرة داخل مسجد يطلق عليه اسمه فأهملوه حتى اتخذ الدكتور عبد  الرحيم شحاتة محافظ القاهرة قرارا بترميمه على نفقة المحافظة كما وضعه على  الخريطة السياحية للعاصمة. 
   والأرض  التي بنى عليها الضريح كان سعدباشا زغلول أشترى الأرض المقام عليها الضريح  عام 1925 م وذلك قبل وفاته بعامين ليقيم عليها ناديا سياسيا لحزب الوفد  الذي أسسه ليكون مقرا بديلا للنادي الذي استأجره كمقر للحزب في عمارة  «سافوي» بميدان سليمان باشا- وسط القاهرة - وقامت حكومة زيوار باشا  بإغلاقه، وهذه الأرض يطل عليها من بيته ومساحته 4815 مترا مربعا وكلف سعد  زغلول باشا كل من فخري بك عبد النور وسينوت بك حنا عضوا الوفد بالتفاوض مع  بنك اثينا وهو الجهة المالكة للأرض، ولكن حكومة زيوار أوعزت للبنك بعدم  البيع عنداً قي سعد زغلول  حتى لا يستخدم الأرض في اقامة مقر لحزب سياسي. 
   ويوم  23 أغسطس عام 1927 اجتمعت الوزارة الجديدة في ذلك الوقت برئاسة عبد الخالق  باشا ثروت وقررت تخليد ذكرى الزعيم  سعدزغلول وبناء ضريح ضخم يضم جثمانه  على أن تتحمل الحكومة جميع النفقات وبدأ تنفيذ المشروع ودفن سعد باشافي  مقبرة مؤقتا بمدافن الامام الشافعي لحين اكتمال المبنى، كما أقامت حكومة  عبد الخالق ثروت تمثالين له أحدهما بالقاهرة والآخر بالإسكندرية 
   وإكتمل هذا البناء في عهد وزارة إسماعيل باشا  صدقي عام 1931 وكان من خصوم سعد زغلول فحاول جعل الضريح الضخم لشخص واحد واقترح تحويل الضريح إلى مقبرة كبرى تضم رفات كل الساسة والعظماء ولكن صفية زغلول   الملقبة بـ «أم المصريين» وزوجة سعدزغلول  رفضت بشدة هذا الاقتراح وأصرت  على أن يكون الضريح خاصاً بسعد فقط وفضلت ان يظل جثمانه في مقابر الامام  الشافعي إلى ان تتغير الظروف السياسية وتسمح بنقله في احتفال يليق بمكانته  التاريخية كزعيم للأمة. 
   وفي  عام 1936 تشكلت حكومة الوفد برئاسة مصطفى باشا النحاس وطلبت أم المصريين  لنقل جثمان سعد باشا  إلى ضريحه بشارع الفلكي والذي يطل عليه بيت الأمة  وحدد النحاس باشا يوم 19 يونيو عام 1936 للاحتفال بنقل رفات زعيم الأمة بعد  أن ظل في مقبرة الامام الشافعي تسعة أعوام تقريبا وفي اليوم السابق  للاحتفال ذهب النحاس باشا مع بعض رفاق سعد زغلول إلى المقبرة سرا للاطمئنان  على رفاته قبل نقلها ظناً منهما أنه ربما حدث أو يحدث شيئاً لرفاة زعيم  الأمة، وكان معهما محمود فهمي النقراشي باشا ومحمد حنفي الطرزي باشا  والمسئول عن مدافن الإمام الشافعي ولفوا جسد الزعيم الراحل في أقمشة  حريرية ووضعوه في نعش جديد ووضعوا حراسة على المكان حتى حضر كل من أحمد  باشا ماهر رئيس مجلس النواب ومحمود بك بسيوني رئيس مجلس الشيوخ في السادسة  من صباح اليوم التالي ثم توالى الحاضرين إلى المقبرة من الوزراء والنواب  والشيوخ وحمل النعش على عربة عسكرية تجرها 8 خيول واخترق موكب الجنازة  للمرة الثانية القاهرة من الامام الشافعي حتى وصل إلى موقع الضريح بشارع  الفلكي وكان قد أقيم بجواره سرادق ضخم لاستقبال كبار رجال الدولة والمشيعين  من أنصار سعد وألقى النحاس باشا كلمة مختارة في حب زعيم الأمة جددت أحزان  الحاضرين ودمعت عيناه وبكت أم المصريين بكاء شديداً ونقلت صحافة مصر تفاصيل  نقل الجثمان إلى الضريح وكتبت مجلة «المصور» تفاصيل نقل الجثمان تحت عنوان  «سعد يعود الى ضريحه منتصرا» 
   وقد  قام بتصميم الضريح على الطراز الفرعوني المهندس المعماري الشهيد مصطفى  فهمي كما أشرف على بنائه، وتقدر المساحة الاجمالية للمشروع 4815 مترا  مربعا، أما الضريح فيحتل مساحة 650 مترا ويرتفع حوالي 26 مترا على أعمدة من  الرخام الجرانيت وحوائطه من الحجر، وللضريح بابان أحدهما يطل على شارع  منصور وهو من الخشب المكسو بالنحاس وارتفاعه ستة أمتار ونصف وهو نسخة طبق  الأصل من الباب الآخر المطل على شارع الفلكي وتغطي حوائط المبنى من الخارج  والداخل بطبقة من الرخام الجرانيت بارتفاع 255سم كما ان السلالم مكسوة أيضا  بنفس النوع من الرخام، ويحاط الضريح بدرابزين من النحاس والحديد  والكريتال. _

----------


## البوب شريف

_ الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود      .................... .................... ...........
جملته المشهوره 
"حضرة رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.. هل ترى هذه الأشجار.. لقد عاش  آبائي وأجدادي مئات السنين على ثمارها. ونحن مستعدون أن نعود للخيام ونعيش  مثلهم، ونستغني عن البترول، إذا استمر الأقوياء وأنتم في طليعتهم في مساعدة  عدونا علينا"… قالها الملك فيصل قبل أشهر معدودة من اغتياله بيد أمير  سعودي مختل.   
     مولده ونشأته: 
هو "فيصل بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الفيصل آل سعود"، ولد بمدينة الرياض  في صفر سنة 1324ه/إبريل 1906، وكان يوم مولده هو يوم انتصار والده في معركة  "روضة الهنا"، وهي إحدى أهم المعارك في سبيل بناء الدولة السعودية، تلقى  العلوم الشرعية على يد مدرسين أكفاء، وعلى رأسهم جده الشيخ "عبد الله بن  عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ"، وأتم حفظه القرآن وهو دون الثالثة عشرة من عمره،  وبرع في الفروسية واستعمال السلاح منذ صباه. 
وقد اشترك في المعارك مع والده وهو ابن 13 عامًا، وبعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات قاد  حصارًا لمدة 3 شهور حول "حائل" حتى استسلمت، ثم وهو ابن عشرين عامًا قاد  جيشًا لقمع تمرد بعض القبائل العربية اليمنية، وأراد –وكان يملك القوة  والقدرة- اقتحام مدينة صنعاء، ولكن والده وافق على الصلح، وهدد الشاب والده  بالانتحار إن وافق على هذا الصلح، وكان رد والده "يحزنني أن أفقد ولدًا من  أولادي، ولكن الحياة علمتني أن تسامح الأخ مع أخيه هو أكبر قيمة من انتصار  المدافع والسيوف"، وخضع الأمير الشاب، وكان درسًا صنع من الشاب رجلاً  جديدًا. ودفع الوالد بابنه إلى حقل السياسة الخارجية، ليرى ويتعلم كيف تسير  أمور العالم. 
    فيصل وزيرًا للخارجية: 
كانت رحلته ومهمته الأولى إلى إنجلترا. وفي اليوم التالي لوصوله غادر  البلاد فورًا إلى باريس، وكان ذلك بسبب تصرف اللورد "كرزون" الذي أمر  بتقديم حلوى للطفل القادم من الصحراء، وأسرعت السلطات البريطانية بالاعتذار  للأمير الشاب، وبدأ الأمير يناقش وضع السعودية والعرب مع الحكومة  الإنجليزية، ومن ثم عرفت الحكومة البريطانية أنها في مواجهة رجل يمثل أمة،  والتقى والملك والملكة البريطانيين، وعاد لبلاده بعد جولة أوروبية واسعة،  وبعد قليل عاد إلى بريطانيا ليعقد معاهدة جديدة بين بلاده وبريطانيا (عام  1927م) تعترف بموجبها بريطانيا بسيطرة بلاده على كافة أراضي الجزيرة  العربية (تقريبًا) باستثناء المحميات الخليجية والجنوبية. 
وتعددت رحلات الشاب إلى بلاد العالم المختلفة، شرقية وغربية، ورغم تعدد  المهام الخارجية، فإن ذلك لم يمنع من المشاركة العسكرية في بناء وتأمين  الدولة الوليدة، وقد صدر له قرار رسمي بتولي وزارة الخارجية في عام  1319ه/1930م، وبعدها قاد عدة معارك في "عسير" و"تهامة" و"نجران"، ومن قلب  المعارك إلى لندن –بأمر من والده- ليشارك في مؤتمر فلسطين عام 1939م  ويستطيع فيصل أن يستخدم ورقة البترول بصورة أجبرت بريطانيا أن تعطي وعدًا  رسميًا بألا تسمح لليهود بإنشاء دولة لهم في فلسطين، ولكن من يستطيع أن  يلزم بريطانيا بوعد. 
وتولى فيصل عدة مهام بجانب الخارجية، فقد عينه والده حاكمًا لمنطقة الحجاز،  كما مثَّل السعودية في اجتماعات تأسيس الأمم المتحدة، واستطاع أن ينهي عدة  مشاكل حدودية لبلاده، حتى شهد له عدد من الرؤساء والملوك أن عقليته  وكفاءته تؤهله ليكون وزير خارجية قوة عظمى. 
     الطريق إلى العرش: 
تُوفي مؤسس الدولة السعودية الملك "عبد العزيز آل سعود" في ربيع الأول  1373ه/نوفمبر 1953م، وتولى الأمر الابن الأكبر "سعود"، وذلك وفقًا لنظام  الدولة، ولكنه –أي الملك سعود- وافق أن يتخلى لأخيه الفيصل من رئاسة مجلس  الوزراء، وذلك كان بنصيحة من العلماء والأمراء. 
وقد وجد فيصل الدولة تعاني من أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة، فبلاده تعاني من ديون  طائلة لشركات البترول، ونظام العلاوات النفطية لأمراء البلاد (300 أمير)،  والبذخ في الإنفاق على الدور والقصور يجفف موارد الدولة، وذلك على الرغم أن  مواردها ليست بالقليلة، ولم يستطع فيصل إصلاح الأمر، وذلك بسبب تدخل الملك  في شئون الحكم باستمرار. 
وقد وصل الأمر بالملك أن حاصر بقوات عسكرية قصر فيصل، ووجه فوهات المدافع  على القصر، فما كان منه (فيصل) إلا أنه نزل إلى هذه القوات بسيارته  رغم  تحذير حاشيته له، وما إن وصل عندها حتى اصطف الجميع لأداء التحية العسكرية،  ومثل هذه التصرفات دفعت الأمراء لاقتحام قصر الملك، وأجبرته على التنازل  عن كافة سلطاته لفيصل (وقد أخبره أن فيصل رفض أن يقوم بعزله وتوليته) وذلك  في عام 1958، ولكن الأمراء عام 1964 أجبروا الملك سعود على التنازل تمامًا  عن العرش، وصار فيصل بن عبد العزيز ملكًا على السعودية. 
الإصلاحات الداخلية 
إن أهم محور في الإصلاح الداخلي هو بناء الكرامة الإنسانية لكل إنسان على  أرض السعودية؛ ولذلك ألغى بروتوكول تقبيل يد الملك من نظام المراسم  السعودية، وألغى "نظام الرق" في السعودية، وأعتق كافة العبيد في السعودية  ومنحهم الجنسية السعودية، وقام بتقديم تعويضات لكافة المتضررين من هذا  الإلغاء بلغت 60 مليون ريال. 
إصلاح الحالة المالية، لرفع "ذل" الدين عن السعودية، وكانت الدولة عند  توليه مدينة لشركات البترول بأكثر من 2000 مليون ريال، وكان يوجد في خزانة  الدولة 317 ريالاً فقط؛ لذلك وضع عدة نظم للإصلاح المالي، على رأسها تحرير  الريال السعودي من سيطرة الدولار الأمريكي، ودون أن نشرح تفاصيل الإصلاحات  يكفي أن نعرف أن ميزانية السعودية في عام 74/1975 كانت 22.810.000.000  ريال. 
أدرك الملك فيصل أن الأساس الذي يجب بناؤه لأي نهضة حقيقية هو العلم  والتعليم، فكان اجتهاده في هذا الميدان غير مسبوق، إذ شكّل أول هيئة عليا  للتعليم، ورصد للتعليم أكبر نصيب في ميزانية الدولة، ووضع قواعد لنشر  التعليم بحيث لا يكون كما بلا كيف، فانتشرت مدارس التعليم البنين والبنات،  ثم أسس الجامعات ودور البحث العلمي. 
بدأ في نشر العمران في كافة أرجاء الدولة، مع توفير كافة الخدمات والمرافق  اللازمة للحياة من شبكة طرق، وشبكة كهرباء، وشبكة مياه شرب وصرف صحي،  واتصالات. 
بدأ في تطوير أشكال الإعلام؛ فأنشأ أضخم شبكة إذاعة وتليفزيون، ومحطات للاتصال بالأقمار الصناعية. 
بدأ في وضع أسس تطوير البلاد في اتجاه الزراعة والصناعة ووضع أسس شبكة  محطات التوليد لطاقة اللازمة لهذا الغرض، وأسس الصناعات البتروكيماوية،  والحديد والصلب، والأسمنت، والتعدين. 
هذا بخلاف الخدمات الاجتماعية المختلفة في مجال رعاية المواطنين الصحية والثقافية والدينية وغير ذلك. 
             السياسة الخارجية: 
كان محور السياسية الخارجية هو: الإسلام وقضايا المسلمين؛ لذلك: 
أعد سفارة سعودية متجولة، وهو وفد من عدد من الشخصيات الإسلامية، على رأسها  الشيخ "محمد محمود الصراف"، تطوف في أكثر من 30 دولة إفريقية وآسيوية،  وذلك لفتح أبواب النشاط الإسلامي وتحسين أوضاع المسلمين، وقد أثمرت السفارة  بشكل كبير؛ إذ أشهر  بسببها  رئيس الجابون إسلامه وصار اسمه "عمر" بعد أن  كان جوزيف، وتحسنت أوضاع المسلمين في كثير من الدول، ثم قام الملك فيصل  بعدة جولات لنفس الغرض، واستطاع أن يؤثر في القيادة السوفيتية بحيث سمحت  للمسلمين بقدر من الحرية في ممارسة شعائر دينهم والخروج للحج.  
كان يعمل على الرد على كافة الشبهات التي يثيرها المستشرقون في اجتماعاتهم وندواتهم، وعقد مؤتمرات في معاقلهم للرد على افتراءاتهم.  
الدعم المساوي لكافة المؤسسات الإسلامية التعليمية والخيرية في العالم الإسلامي.  
تأسيس مؤسسات إسلامية عالمية للدعوة الإسلامية، مثل: "رابطة العالم الإسلامي".  
العمل من أجل التضامن الإسلامي في مواجهة كافة الأخطار، سواء الشرقية  (الاتحاد السوفيتي في هذا الوقت) أو الغربية أو المؤامرات الصهيونية، أو  الدعوات والمذاهب المناقضة للإسلام.  
دعم حركة المقاومة الفلسطينية دعمًا ماديًا، وسياسيًا، وكان هدفًا أساسيًا  في حركة الملك فيصل على النطاق الآسيوي والأفريقي أن يعمل على حشد التأييد  للحق الفلسطيني وقطع الاتصال مع الكيان الصهيوني.  
دعم دول المواجهة، وفي هذا النطاق، قام بتعويض مصر عن كل خسارتها في سلاح  الطيران بعد حرب 1973، وكان له موقف في أعقاب هزيمة 1967 من حشد للتأييد  والتعاون من أجل إعادة بناء القوات المسلحة في دول المواجهة.  
كان هو بطل معركة الحظر البترولي عن الدول المساندة لإسرائيل في أثناء حرب  1973، وعلى الرغم من التحذيرات الغربية والأمريكية فكان له موقف مشهود،  أثمر تغيرًا في توجهات كثير من الدول الغربية، وكان يكرر مقولته التي بدأنا  بها هذه السطور لكافة المسئولين الغربيين.  
عندما هددت الدول الغربية باستخدام القوة للسيطرة على منابع البترول، ردد  "ماذا يخيفنا؟ هل نخشى الموت؟ وهل هناك موت أفضل وأكرم من أن يموت الإنسان  مجاهدًا في سبيل الله؟ أسأل الله سبحانه أن يكتب لي الموت شهيدًا في سبيل  الله.  
وفي صباح الثلاثاء الموافق 12 ربيع الأول (ذكرى مولد رسول الله)1395 ه، 25  مارس 1975م، دخل على الملك أحد أبناء عمومته، وكان بابه مفتوحًا للقريب  والبعيد، فدخل الأمير "فيصل بن مساعد بن عبد العزيز"، وكان معروفًا عنه  اختلال العقل، ومعاقرة الخمر، فأطلق عدة رصاصات على الملك فيصل، فمات  متأثرًا بجراحة.  
.................... .................... ........  
               فترة الحكم 1384 ه - 1395 ه  
الاسم الكامل فيصل بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن فيصل تركي بن عبد الله بن محمد بن سعود  
  وُلد 1324 ه  
وُلد في الرياض  
  تُوفي 1395 ه  
تُوفي في الرياض  
قُبر في مقبرة العود ، الرياض  
سبقه سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود  
تبعه خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود  
     الزوجات 
الأميرة سلطانة بنت أحمد السديري
الأميرة عفّت الثنيان آل سعود
الأميرة هياء بنت تركي بن عبد العزيز آل سعود 
الاميرة حصه بنت محمد المهنا  
  الذرية
عبد الله الفيصل
محمد الفيصل
سعود الفيصل
عبد الرحمن الفيصل
بندر الفيصل
تركي الفيصل
خالد الفيصل
سعد الفيصل   
الأب عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود  
الأم طرفه بنت عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ     
       رحمك الله يا فيصل_

----------


## البوب شريف

_  الشيخ محمد عبده  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            الشيخ محمدعبدة  محمد عبدة رائد الإصلاح في العصر الحديث  يُعدّ  "الإمام محمد عبده" واحدًا من أبرز المجددين في الفقه الإسلامي في العصر  الحديث، وأحد  دعاة الإصلاح وأعلام النهضة العربية الإسلامية الحديثة؛ فقد  ساهم بعلمه  ووعيه واجتهاده في تحرير العقل العربي من الجمود الذي أصابه  لعدة قرون، كما  شارك في إيقاظ وعي الأمة نحو التحرر، وبعث الوطنية، وإحياء  الاجتهاد  الفقهي لمواكبة التطورات السريعة في العلم، ومسايرة حركة  المجتمع وتطوره في  مختلف النواحي السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية.     في الجامع الأحمدي  وُلد   الإمام "محمد عبده" في عام (1266هـ = 1849م) لأب تركماني الأصل، وأم  مصرية  تنتمي إلى قبيلة "بني عدي" العربية، ونشأ في قرية صغيرة من ريف مصر  هي  قرية "محلة نصر" بمحافظة البحيرة.  أرسله   أبوه- كسائر أبناء قريته- إلى الكُتّاب، حيث تلقى دروسه الأولى على يد  شيخ  القرية، وعندما شبَّ الابن أرسله أبوه إلى "الجامع الأحمدي"- جامع  السيد  البدوي- بطنطا، لقربه من بلدته؛ ليجوّد القرآن بعد أن حفظه، ويدرس  شيئًا من  علوم الفقه واللغة العربية.  وكان  محمد عبدة   في نحو الخامسة عشرة من عمره، وقد استمر يتردد على "الجامع  الأحمدي"  قريبًا من العام ونصف العام، إلا أنه لم يستطع أن يتجاوب مع  المقررات  الدراسية أو نظم الدراسة العقيمة التي كانت تعتمد على المتون  والشروح التي  تخلو من التقنين البسيط للعلوم، وتفتقد الوضوح في العرض،  فقرر أن يترك  الدراسة ويتجه إلى الزراعة.. ولكن أباه أصر على تعليمه، فلما  وجد من أبيه  العزم على ما أراد وعدم التحول عما رسمه له، هرب إلى بلدة  قريبة فيها بعض  أخوال أبيه.     مع الشيخ درويش خضر  وهناك التقى بالشيخ الصوفي "درويش خضر"- خال أبيه- الذي كان له أكبر الأثر في تغيير مجرى حياته.  وكان الشيخ درويش متأثرًا بتعاليم السنوسية التي تتفق مع الوهابيه في الدعوة إلى الرجوع إلى الإسلام الخالص في بساطته الأولى، وتنقيته مما شابه من بدع وخرافات.  واستطاع  الشيخ "درويش" أن يعيد الثقة إلى محمد عبده، بعد أن شرح له بأسلوب لطيف ما  استعصى عليه من تلك المتون المغلقة،  فأزال طلاسم وتعقيدات تلك المتون  القديمة، وقرّبها إلى عقله بسهولة ويسر.  وعاد  محمد عبده إلى الجامع الأحمدي، وقد أصبح أكثر ثقة بنفسه، وأكثر فهمًا  للدروس التي  يتلقاها هناك، بل لقد صار "محمد عبده" شيخًا ومعلمًا لزملائه  يشرح لهم ما  غمض عليهم قبل موعد شرح الأستاذ.  وهكذا تهيأ له أن يسير بخطى ثابتة على طريق العلم والمعرفة بعد أن عادت إليه ثقته بنفسه.     في الأزهر  انتقل محمد عبده من الجامع الأحمدي إلى الجامع الأزهر عام   (1282 هـ = 1865م)، وقد كان الأزهر غاية كل متعلم وهدف كل دارس، فدرس   الفقه والحديث والتفسير واللغة والنحو والبلاغة، وغير ذلك من العلوم   الشرعية واللغوية.  وكانت   الدراسة في الأزهر- في ذلك الوقت- لا تخرج عن هذه العلوم في شيء، فلا   تاريخ ولا جغرافيا ولا طبيعة ولا كيمياء ولا رياضيات وغير ذلك من العلوم   التي كانت توصف- آنذاك- بعلوم أهل الدنيا.  ولذلك   فَقَدْ شَابَ الدراسة في الأزهر- في ذلك الوقت- كثير من التخلف والجمود،   وتوقفت العلوم عند ظواهر الأشياء دون النفاذ إلى الجوهر، ومن ثم كانت   الدراسة تنصبّ على المتون والحواشي والشروح بالدرجة الأولى.  واستمر "محمد عبده" يدرس في "الأزهر" اثني عشر عامًا، حتى نال شهادة العالمية سنة (1294هـ = 1877م).    رجال في حياة الإمام  تأثرالشيخ"محمد  عبده" بعدد من الرجال الذين أثروا حياته وأثّروا فيها، وكان من أولهم  الشيخ"درويش خضر" الذي كان يلتقي به في إجازته من كل عام، فيتعهده بالرعاية   الروحية والتربية الوجدانية، فيصب في روحه من صوفيته النقية، ويشحذ  عزيمته  ونفسه بالإرادة الواعية، ويحركه للاتصال بالناس، والتفاعل مع  المجتمع،  ويدعوه إلى التحدث إلى الناس ونصحهم ووعظهم.  وهو   الذي ساعده على تجاوز حدود العلوم التي درسها بالأزهر، ونبهه إلى ضرورة   الأخذ من كل العلوم، بما فيها تلك العلوم التي رفضها الأزهر وضرب حولها   سياجًا من المنع والتحريم.  ومن  ثم فقد اتصل "محمد عبده" بالرجل الثاني الذي كان له أثر كبير في توجيهه  إلى العلوم العصرية، وهو الشيخ"حسن الطويل" الذي كانت له معرفة بالرياضيات  والفلسفة، وكان له اتصال  بالسياسة، وعُرف بالشجاعة في القول بما يعتقد دون  رياء أو مواربة.  وقد  حركت دروس الشيخ"حسن الطويل" كوامن نفس محمد عبده، ودفعته إلى البحث عن  المزيد، وقد وجد ضالته أخيرًا عند السيد "جمال الدين الأفغاني".     صداقة ووئام بين الأفغاني والإمام  كان الأفغاني   يفيض ذكاء وحيوية ونشاطا، فهو دائم الحركة، دائم التفكير، دائم النقد،   دائم العطاء، وكان محركًا للعديد من ثورات الطلاب ومظاهراتهم؛ فقد وهب نفسه   لهدف أسمى وغاية نبيلة هي إيقاظ الدولة الإسلامية من سُباتها، والنهوض  بها  من كبوتها وضعفها، فعمل على تبصرة الشعوب بحقوقها من خلال تنوير عقول   أبنائها.  ووجد   "الأفغاني" في "محمد عبده" الذكاء وحسن الاستعداد، وعلو الهمة، فضلا عن   الحماسة في الدعوة إلى الإصلاح، ورأى "محمد عبده" من خلال "الأفغاني"   الدنيا التي حجبتها عنه طبيعة الدراسة في الأزهر.. وتلازم الشيخان، ونشأت   بينهما صداقة صافية، وساد بينهما نوع من الوئام والتوافق والانسجام على   أساس من الحب المتبادل والاحترام والتقدير.     الإمام معلمًا  بعد   أن نال "محمد عبده" شهادة العالمية من الأزهر، انطلق ليبدأ رحلة كفاحه من   أجل العلم والتنوير، فلم يكتف بالتدريس في الأزهر، وإنما درّس في "دا   العلوم" وفي "مدرسة الألسن"، كما اتصل بالحياة العامة.  وكانت   دروسه في الأزهر في المنطق والفلسفة والتوحيد، وكان يُدرّس في دار العلوم   مقدمة ابن خلدون، كما ألّف كتابًا في علم الاجتماع والعمران.  واتصل   بعدد من الجرائد، فكان يكتب في "الأهرام" مقالات في الإصلاح الخلقي   والاجتماعي، فكتب مقالا في "الكتابة والقلم"، وآخر في "المدبر الإنساني   والمدبر العقلي والروحاني"، وثالثا في "العلوم العقلية والدعوة إلى العلوم   العصرية".    المنهج الإصلاحي للإمام  وحينما  تولّى الخديوي "توفيق" العرش، تقلد "رياض باشا" رئاسة النظار، فاتجه إلى  إصلاح "الوقائع المصرية"، واختار الشيخ محمد عبده ليقوم بهذه المهمة، فضم  "محمد عبده" إليه "سعد زغلول"، و"إبراهيم  الهلباوي"، والشيخ "محمد خليل"،  وغيرهم، وأنشأ في الوقائع قسمًا غير رسمي  إلى جانب الأخبار الرسمية، فكانت  تحرر فيه مقالات إصلاحية أدبية واجتماعية،  وكان الشيخ"محمد عبده" هو  محررها الأول. وظل الشيخ محمد عبده" في هذا العمل نحو سنة ونصف السنة،  استطاع خلالها أن يجعل "الوقائع" منبرًا للدعوة إلى الإصلاح.      وكان في مصر تياران قويان يتنازعان حركة الإصلاح   الأول:     يمثله فريق المحافظين الذين يرون أن الإصلاح الحقيقي للأمة إنما يكون من   خلال نشر التعليم الصحيح بين أفراد الشعب، والتدرج في الحكم النيابي، وكان   الإمام "محمد عبده" والزعيم "سعد زغلول" ممن يمثلون هذا التيار.  والثاني:     يدعو إلى الحرية الشخصية والسياسية تأسيًا بدول أوروبا، وكانت نواته  جماعة  من المثقفين الذين تعلموا في أوروبا، وتأثروا بجو الحرية فيها،  وأعجبوا  بنظمها، ومنهم "أديب إسحاق".  وكان  هؤلاء ينظرون إلىمحمد عبده ورفاقه على أنهم رجعيون، ولا يوافقونهم فيما  ذهبوا إليه من أن الإصلاح ينبغي أن يأتي بالتدريج ليستقر، وليس طفرة فيزول.     الإمام والثورة العرابية  وعندما   اشتغلت الثورة العرابية سنة (1299هـ = 1882م) التفّ حولها كثير من   الوطنيين، وانضم إليهم الكثير من الأعيان وعلماء الأزهر، واجتمعت حولها   جموع الشعب وطوائفه المختلفة، وامتزجت مطالب جنود الجيش بمطالب جموع الشعب   والأعيان والعلماء، وانطلقت الصحف تشعل لهيب الثورة، وتثير الجموع، وكان   "عبدالله النديم" من أكثر الخطباء تحريضًا على الثورة.  وبالرغم   من أن "محمد عبده" لم يكن من المتحمسين للتغيير الثوري السريع فإنه انضم   إلى المؤيدين للثورة، وأصبح واحدًا من قادتها وزعمائها، فتم القبض عليه،   وأودع السجن ثلاثة أشهر، ثم حُكم عليه بالنفي لمدة ثلاث سنوات.      بين بيروت وباريس  انتقل   "محمد عبده" إلى "بيروت" سنة (1300هـ = 1883م)؛ حيث أقام بها نحو عام، ثم   ما لبث أن دعاه أستاذه الأفغاني للسفر إليه في باريس حيث منفاه، واستجاب   "محمد عبده" لدعوة أستاذه حيث اشتركا معًا في إصدار مجلة "العروة الوثقى"   التي صدرت من غرفة صغيرة متواضعة فوق سطح أحد منازل باريس؛ حيث كانت تلك   الغرفة هي مقر التحرير وملتقى الأتباع والمؤيدين.  لقد  أزعجت تلك المجلة الإنجليز، وأثارت مخاوفهم كما أثارت هواجس الفرنسيين،  وكان الإماممحمد عبده  وأستاذه وعدد قليل من معاونيهم يحملون عبء تحرير  المجلة وتمهيد السبل لها  للوصول إلى أرجاء العالم الإسلامي، وكانت مقالات  الإمام تتسم في هذه الفترة  بالقوة، والدعوة إلى مناهضة الاستعمار، والتحرر  من الاحتلال الأجنبي بكل  صوره وأشكاله. واستطاع الإنجليز إخماد صوت  "العروة الوثقى" الذي أضجّ  مضاجعهم وأقلق مسامعهم، فاحتجبت بعد أن صدر  منها ثمانية عشر عددا في ثمانية  أشهر، وعاد الشيخ  "محمد عبده" إلى بيروت  سنة (1302هـ = 1885م) بعد أن تهاوى كل شيء من حوله،  فقد فشلت الثورة  العرابية، وأغلقت جريدة "العروة الوثقى"، وابتعد عن  أستاذه الذي رحل بدوره  إلى "فارس".  وكان   على "محمد عبده" أن يشغل وقته بالتأليف والتعليم، فشرح "نهج البلاغة"   ومقامات "بديع الزمان الهمذاني"، وأخذ يدرّس تفسير القرآن في بعض مساجد   "بيروت"، ثم دُعي للتدريس في "المدرسة السلطانية" ببيروت، فعمل على النهوض   بها، وأصلح برامجها، فكان يدرّس التوحيد والمنطق والبلاغة والتاريخ  والفقه،  كما كتب في جريدة "ثمرات الفنون" عددًا من المقالات تشبه مقالاته  في  "الوقائع".  وبالرغم   من أن مدة نفيه التي حكم عليه بها كانت ثلاث سنوات فإنه ظل في منفاه نحو   ست سنين، فلم يكن يستطيع العودة إلى مصر بعد مشاركته في الثورة على  الخديوي  "توفيق"، واتهامه له بالخيانة والعمالة، ولكن بعد محاولات كثيرة  لعدد من  الساسة والزعماء، منهم: "سعد زغلول"، والأميرة "نازلي"، و"مختار  باشا"، صدر  العفو عن "محمد عبده" سنة (1306هـ = 1889م)، وآن له أن يعود  إلى أرض  الكنانة.     العودة إلى مصر  كان  كل شيء قد أصبح في يد الإنجليز، وكان أهم أهداف الشيخ  "محمد عبده" إصلاح  العقيدة، والعمل على إصلاح المؤسسات الإسلامية كالأزهر  والأوقاف والمحاكم  الشرعية.. واتخذ "محمد عبده" قراره بمسالمة الخديوي،  وذلك حتى يتمكن من  تنفيذ برنامجه الإصلاحي الذي يطمح إلى تحقيقه،  والاستعانة بالإنجليز  أنفسهم إذا اقتضى الأمر، فوضع تقريرًا بعد عودته حول  الإصلاحات التي يراها  ضرورية للنهوض بالتعليم، ورفعه إلى "اللورد كرومر"  نفسه، فحقيقية الأمر  التي لا جدال فيها أنه كان القوة الفاعلة والحاكم  الحقيقي لمصر.  وكان الشيخ"محمد عبده" يأمل أن يكون ناظرًا لدار العلوم   أو أستاذًا فيها بعد عودته إلى مصر، ولكن الخديوي والإنجليز كان لهما رأي   آخر؛ ولذلك فقد تم تعيينه قاضيًا أهليًا في محكمة بنها، ثم الزقازيق، ثم   عابدين، ثم عين مستشارًا في محكمة الاستئناف سنة (1313هـ = 1895م).  بدأ   يتعلم اللغة الفرنسية وهو قاضٍ في "عابدين"- وكانت سنه حينئذ قد شارفت  على  الأربعين- حتى تمكّن منها، فاطلع على القوانين الفرنسية وشروحها،  وترجم  كتابًا في التربية من الفرنسية إلى العربية.    الإمام مفتيًا  وعندما  تُوفي الخديوي "توفيق" سنة (1310هـ = 1892م)، وتولي الخديوي عباس، الذي  كان متحمسًا على مناهضة الاحتلال، سعى الشيخ  "محمد عبده" إلى توثيق صلته  به، واستطاع إقناعه بخطته الإصلاحية التي تقوم  على إصلاح الأزهر والأوقاف  والمحاكم الشرعية، وصدر قرار بتشكيل مجلس إدارة  الأزهر برئاسة الشيخ  "حسونة النواوي"، وكان الشيخ محمد عبده عضوا فيه، وهكذا أتيحت الفرصة للشيخ  محمد عبده لتحقيق حلمه بإصلاح الأزهر، وهو الحلم الذي تمناه منذ أن وطئت  قدماه ساحته لأول مرة.  وفي   عام (1317هـ = 1899م) تم تعيينه مفتيًا للبلاد، ولكن علاقته بالخديوي  عباس  كان يشوبها شيء من الفتور، الذي ظل يزداد على مر الأيام، خاصة بعدما  اعترض  على ما أراده الخديوي من استبدال أرض من الأوقاف بأخرى له إلا إذا  دفع  الخديوي للوقف عشرين ألف فرقًا بين الصفقتين.      الحملة الشرسة ضد الإمام  وتحول   الموقف إلى عداء سافر من الخديوي، فبدأت المؤامرات والدسائس تُحاك ضد   الإمام الشيخ، وبدأت الصحف تشن هجومًا قاسيًا عليه لتحقيره والنيل منه،   ولجأ خصومه إلى العديد من الطرق الرخيصة والأساليب المبتذلة لتجريحه وتشويه   صورته أمام العامة؛ حتى اضطر إلى الاستقالة من الأزهر في سنة (1323هـ =   1905م)، وإثر ذلك أحس الشيخ  بالمرض، واشتدت عليه وطأة المرض، الذي تبيّن  أنه السرطان، وما لبث أن  تُوفي بالإسكندرية في (8 من جمادى الأولى 1323 هـ  = 11 من يوليو 1905م) عن  عمر بلغ ستة وخمسين عامًا_

----------


## البوب شريف

_جمعة الشوان - قاهر الموساد الاسرائيلي على الرغم من  مرور حوالي ثلاثين عاما على اعتزاله أعمال الجاسوسية الا أنه ومنذ هذا  التاريخ أخذ على عاتقه تنمية روح الولاء والانتماء لدى الشباب المصري،  وإعطائهم دروسا من الحياة التي عاشها حتى لا يقعوا فريسة لجهات أجنبية  تستعملهم للإضرار بالوطن. أكثر من 8 آلاف ندوة عقدها البطل المصري جمعة  الشوان.. ذلك الرجل الذي وضع كفنه على يديه طيلة 11 عاما كاملا قضاها في  عالم الجاسوسية بين القاهرة وتل أبيب.   
 من هو جمعة الشوان، وهل هذا هو الاسم الحقيقي، وما هي بدايات تجنيدك بمعرفة الموساد الإسرائيلي؟  
جمعة الشوان اسم الشهرة الذي  أطلقه السيناريست الراحل صالح مرسي علي عندما قام الفنان عادل امام بتجسيد  شخصيتي في عمل تليفزيوني بعنوان "دموع في عيون وقحة". أما اسمي الحقيقي فهو  أحمد محمد عبد الرحمن الهوان من مواليد مدينة السويس احدى محافظات مدن  القناة في مصر  
بعد هزيمة عام 1967 المريرة وضرب مدينة السويس هاجرت من السويس إلى  القاهرة.. وكانت لي مستحقات مالية لدى رجل يوناني كان يعمل معي في الميناء  وعندما اشتدت بنا ظروف الحياة بعد التهجير قررت السفر إلى اليونان للحصول  على مستحقاتي المالية منه، وما أن استقرت قدمي في اليونان حتى تلقفتني أيد  غريبة علمت بعد ذلك أنها تابعة للمخابرات الإسرائيلية.. وفي تلك الأثناء  تعرفت على عدد من الحسناوات اليهود كنت أجهل جنسيتهن. أنفقوا علي ببذخ  وعندما علموا بقصتي مع الخواجة اليوناني عرضوا علي العمل مديراً لفرع  شركتهم بالقاهرة والتي تعمل في الحديد والصلب مقابل مبلغ خيالي لم أحلم به.   
ألم يساورك الشك من هذه التصرفات الغريبة؟  
نعم.. شعرت بأن هناك شيئا ما يدبر  لي، وتأكدت من ذلك أثناء رحلة عودتي إلى القاهرة.. استرجعت شريط الأحداث  التي مرت بي منذ أن وطأت أقدامي اليونان وحتى عودتي إلى القاهرة.. أيقنت  وقتها أنني وقعت فريسة لرجال الموساد.. عقدت العزم بمجرد وصولي إلى مصر  التوجه مباشرة إلى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وإبلاغه بما حدث.   
وهل استطعت مقابلة الرئيس عبد الناصر؟   
مكثت أربعة أيام قبل مقابلة السيد  الرئيس.. وبعدها قابلني سيادته.. أبلغته بشكوكي وخوفي من أن أكون قد وقعت  في حبائل الموساد.. وبحنانه المعهود ربت على كتفي وقال عبارة لن أنساها ما  حييت "يا ريت كل الشباب يبقي زيك يا هوان" وأعطاني كارتا شخصيا للاتصال به  في أي وقت وكلف رئيس جهاز المخابرات المصرية بتولي أمري بعد أن اقتنع بما  رويته له. بعد ذلك تولت المخابرات المصرية تدريبي وتوجيهي وكان لها الفضل  بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي في نجاح مهمتي نظرا للكفاءة العالية التي استخدموها  معي في التدريب وحرصهم الشديد على حياتي.  
وما أصعب المواقف التي واجهتك أثناء قيامك بتلك المهمة الصعبة؟   
في عام 1968 سافرت إلى هولندا  لمقابلة بعض رجال الموساد في بداية عملي معهم.. لم أكن أعلم أنهم سيضعونني  في اختبار صعب للتأكد من ولائي لهم.. زعموا أنهم شاهدوني في مبنى المخابرات  العامة المصرية في القاهرة وحبسوني في حجرة بأحد مزارع أمستردام وأحضروا  12 رجلا قوي البنيان قسموهم إلى ثلاث مجموعات كل مجموعة 4 أفراد وتناوبوا  الاعتداء علي حتى أعترف بالحقيقة، كان يغمي علي من شدة الضرب وصمدت رغم شدة  الألم بعدها تأكدوا من سلامة موقفي ونجحت في خداعهم..كما ان هناك موقفا لن  أنساه عندما كنت واقفا على خط بارليف في الضفة الشرقية من قناة السويس  التي كانت في هذا الوقت محتلة بقوات اسرائيلية وشاهدت بيتي ومكتبي في الضفة  الغربية في مدينة السويس يقصف بالدبابات وذلك أثناء حرب الاستنزاف...  حاولت تمالك نفسي وخشيت أن تسقط دمعة من عيني حزنا على الدمار الذي لحق  ببلدي وبيتي فينكشف أمري أمام الإسرائيليين.. وقتها دعوت الله أن يلهمني  الصبر والصمود فكان الله في عوني وبدلا من أن تتساقط الدموع من عيني  فتفضحني.. سقطت من فمي وكان طعمها علقم فمسحتها وحمدت الله.  
وأين كنت وقت معركة 6 أكتوبر؟  
بعد نجاح القوات المصرية في عبور  قناة السويس وتحرير التراب المصري وإلحاق الهزيمة بالجيش الإسرائيلي كنت  وقتها في أجازة قصيرة بمصر وبعد العبور بثلاثة أيام وتحديدا يوم 9 أكتوبر  1973 وصلتني رسالة من الموساد تطلب مني الحضور فورا إلى البيت الكبير (تل  أبيب) تملكني الخوف وشعرت بأن أمري انكشف وأنهم طلبوا حضوري للانتقام مني  وقتلي هناك.. وبعد مشاورات مع رجال المخابرات المصرية وتدخل الرئيس الراحل  أنور السادات الذي تولى وقتها رئاسة مصر خلفا للراحل جمال عبد الناصر وافقت  على السفر إلى تل أبيب. سافرت إلي ايطاليا ومنها إلى تل أبيب.. استمرت  الرحلة 12 ساعة وصلت بعدها إلى مطار بن جوريون بتل أبيب. وفور وصولي إلى تل  أبيب تقابلت مع شيمون بيريز رئيس وزراء إسرائيل الأسبق، وعايزرا وايتسمان،  والياعاذر الذين أكدوا لي أن أمريكا لن تسكت على ما حدث وأن هناك ترتيبات  أخرى سوف نعد لها سويا.. وقد تظاهرت أمامهم بالحزن العميق بسبب الهزيمة  باعتباري إسرائيليا كما أبديت لهم حزني على ضياع منصب محافظ السويس الذي  وعدوني به عندما يدخلون القاهرة منتصرين في الحرب.  
اصطحبوني إلى داخل احدى قاعات العرض السينمائي وبواسطة شاشة عرض كبيرة  شاهدت دبابات وطائرات ومدافع.. وتكرر هذا العرض عدة مرات أمامي حتى أحفظ  شكل تلك الأسلحة حتى إذا ما عدت إلى مصر وشاهدت هذه الأسلحة هناك أبلغهم  بها على الفور وبمكان تواجدها.. قاموا أيضا بتدريبي على جهاز إرسال خطير  يعتبر أحدث جهاز إرسال في العالم يبعث بالرسالة خلال 5 ثوان فقط.. وحصلت  على الجهاز بعد نجاحي في اختبارات أعدوها خصيصا لي قبل تسليمي الجهاز..  الذي تم إخفاؤه داخل فرشاة أحذية بعد وضع مادة من الورنيش عليها حتى تبدو  الفرشاة وكأنها مستعملة.. وقام شيمون بيريز بمسح حذائي بتلك الفرشة عدة  مرات إمعانا في الإخفاء.. وعدت إلى مصر بأخطر جهاز إرسال في العالم أطلقت  عليه مصر ( البطة الثمينة).  
وماذا كان رد فعل الاسرائيليين عندما اكتشفوا خداعك وبأنك تعمل لحساب المخابرات المصرية؟  
- كانت أول رسالة ابعثها إلى إسرائيل بواسطة الجهاز الجديد هي "من  المخابرات المصرية إلى رجال الموساد الإسرائيلي.. نشكركم علي تعاونكم معنا  طيلة السنوات الماضية عن طريق رجلنا جمعة الشوان وإمدادنا بجهازكم الانذاري  الخطير.. والى اللقاء في جولات أخرى".. علمت بعد ذلك بأمر انتحار 6 من  أكفأ رجال الموساد الإسرائيلي فور اكتشاف أمري وهم الذين كانوا يتولون  تدريبي طلية فترة عملي معهم.  
ومتى اعتزلت الجاسوسية .. وما هي أسباب الاعتزال؟  
اعتزلت في عام 1976 بعد إصابتي في  قدمي في حادث عابر بطريق السويس ولم أعد أقوى على التحرك ففضلت الاعتزال  وقد وافقت مصر على طلبي واعتزلت.  
هذه قصه البطل المصرى (احمد الهوان) الشهير بجمعه الشوان . 
- اضافات اخري - 
حزين لعدم حصوله على التكريم المناسب من الدولة ...  
كشف عميل المخابرات المصرية السابق أحمد الهوان- المعروف باسم جمعة الشوان  لـ "المصريون" عن أسرار جديدة لم تنشرها أي صحيفة من قبل، ولم يتناولها  مسلسل "دموع في عيون وقحة" الذي تناول قصته وقام ببطولته الفنان عادل إمام  قبل أكثر من عقدين من الزمان.
وحمل الشوان في حواره مع "المصريون"، رسالة عتاب إلى الدولة، لأنها لم  تكرمه على عمله البطولي، قائلاً: إنه لم يأخذ حقه كما ينبغي ولم يتم تكريمه  حتى الآن على الرغم من إصابته في عينيه وقدميه، ومخاطرته بحياته أثناء  عمله جاسوسًا على إسرائيل.
وقال إنه كان باستطاعته أن يصبح مليونيرًا عندما أعطاه "الموساد"  الإسرائيلي حقيبة بها أكثر من 130 ألف دولار في عام 1967م لكنه رفض قبولها  وذهب إلى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، الذي أثنى على وطنيته ووعده بمنحه وسام  الجمهورية بنفسه لكنه توفى قبل إتمام مهمته في تل أبيب، وفق روايته.
وكشف الشوان عن جزء من تفاصيل مهمته الوطنية في مطلع السبعينات، قائلاً:  عندما أخذت من "الموساد" جهاز الإرسال الذي يستطيع إرسال برقية في عشر ثوان  فقط ودخلت إسرائيل الحرب وهزمت في 1973م دخلت إسرائيل بجواز سفر أصدرته  "الموساد" باسم يعقوب منصور سكرتير أول بالسفارة الإسرائيلية بروما.
وواصل روايته: بعد انتهاء الحرب أرسل إلي الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات  برقية عاجلة يدعوني فيها لزيارة البيت- تل أبيب- فخفت على روحي وقررت عدم  الذهاب، فاتصل بي الرئيس، وقال لي: "لو مصر طلبت منك تحط دماغك تحت الترماي  متتأخرش، فوافقت أن أذهب مرة أخرى وعندما وطأت قدماي مطار بن جوريون  استقبلني "الموساد" استقبال الأبطال".
واستطرد الشوان قائلاً: بعد وصولي إلى تل أبيب ذهبت لزيارة شيمون بيريز  (رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق ونائب رئيس الحكومة الحالي) وكان يشغل  منصب رئيس "الموساد" وقتذاك ورئيسي المباشر.
وكشف عن أنه حصل خلال تلك المقابلة على جهاز إرسال حديث يستطيع إرسال برقية  في خمسة ثوان فقط تم إخفاؤه في فرشة حذاء، عندما رآها بيريز أنها جديدة  ولم تستعمل من قبل، نهر الضباط، وقال "أيعقل أن تكون الفرشاة جديدة"؟، فجلس  أسفل قدمي ومسح حذائي بالفرشاة إلي أن صارت مصبوغة بلون حذائي.
وعندما سئل عن رأيه في بيريز، وصفه الشوان بأنه شخصية هادئة رزينة تتمتع  بحضور قوي ولا تعترف بالهزيمة لأنه يمتلك مقولة دائمًا يرددها: إذا خسرنا  جولة فهناك جولات أخرى، معترفًا بأنه استفاد كثيرًا من احتكاكه به لأنه كان  رئيسه المباشر في "الموساد".
وفجر الهوان مفاجأة، عندما كشف عن أن ضابط المخابرات المصري الذي قابله في  اليونان والمعروف باسم "الريس زكريا"، هو نفسه وزير التنمية المحلية اللواء  محمد عبد السلام المحجوب، الذي عمل لسنوات طويلة في المخابرات إلى أن وصل  إلى منصب نائب مدير جهاز الأمن القومي، قبل أن يعين محافظًا للإسكندرية. 
واستطرد في روايته لـ "المصريون": عندما تركت السويس واتجهت إلى أثينا أبحث  عن عمل فتقابلت معه وأخبرني أنه رجل دمياطي يبحث هو الآخر عن عمل وعندما  ضاقت بي الدنيا هناك بعت له ساعتي كي آكل بثمنها وعندما أرسلني الرئيس عبد  الناصر إلي جهاز المخابرات لأشرح لهم تفاصيل اصطيادي للعمل مع "الموساد"،  وذلك بعد عام من إقامتي باليونان، قابلت هذا الرجل واتضح أنه ضابط  بالمخابرات المصرية وأعطاني ساعتي التي اشتراها مني وأصبح الضابط المسئول  عني في هذه العملية.
كما فجر الشوان مفاجأة أخرى، عندما أكد أن ضابطة المخابرات الإسرائيلية  جوجو التي تعرف عليها في اليونان واستطاع تجنيدها في المخابرات المصرية  تقيم في مصر منذ عام 1973م، وأشهرت إسلامها واختارت فاطمة الزهراء ليكون  أسمًا لها.
من جهة أخرى، تحدث الشوان بحزن عن الفنان عادل أمام الذي جسد شخصيته في  مسلسل "دموع في عيون وقحة"، بعد أن قال إنه أهانه في أول مقابلة بينهما في  عام 1988م، عندما قدم نفسه له، فما كان منه إلا أن ضحك بسخرية، قائلاً:  "أنا اللي جمعة الشوان...أنا اللي عرفت الناس بيك....أنت لاشيء.. .أنا  السبب في شهرتك"، فأخبرته أني قدمت عيني وقدمي للوطن، فماذا قدمت أنت؟.
وقال إنها كانت المرة الأولى والأخيرة التي قابل فيها عادل إمام، وأشار إلى  أنه عرف منذ تلك اللحظة أن "المشخصاتي" لابد أن يضع له دور يظهر به أمام  معجبيه. وفي ختام الحوار، قال الشوان إنه يقوم حاليًا بتدوين هذه الأسرار  التي لم يفصح عنها من قبل لبيعها لإحدى القنوات الفضائية بعد أن رفضها  التلفزيون المصري ._

----------


## البوب شريف

_أبو جعفر الخازن  محمد الحسينالخازن الخراساني  وكنيته أبو جعفر عالم في الفلك والرياضيات. وقد اختلفتالموسوعات وكتب  تاريخ العلم في تحديد ميلاده أو وفاته فلم تذكره أو تحدده.ومن المتفق عليه  أنه عاش في القرن الرابع الهجري - العاشر الميلادي. أبو جعفرالخازن من خراسان  كما يتضح من نسبته. وكل ما أشار إليه المؤرخون من أحداثحياته أنه كان على  صلة بابن العميد (360هـ -969م) الوزير الكاتب، وزير ركنالدولة البويهي مؤسس  الدولة البويهية، ومن المعروف أن هذا الوزير كانراعيا للكتاب والعلماء في  مدن: الري و أصفهان وهمذان التي كانت تخضعلإمرته، وكان مهتما اهتماما خاصا  بالفلك. ولذلك كان أبو جعفر الخازن أحدالعلماء الذين عاشوا في ظله وتحت  رعايته، وكان إنتاجه في علم الفلك أكثرمن إنتاجه في الرياضيات، وقد عاش  حياته باحثا عن تصور لشكل العالم وفلكالتدوير، مستفيدا من دراسته للرياضيات  لمسائل الفلك، وفي المجالين كانتلأبي جعفر الخازن إنجازات ومؤلفات.  ومن أهمإنجازات أبو جعفر  الخازن في علم الفلك أنه أبدع نظرية في شكل الكونوتركيبه. وقد وضع أبو جعفر  الخازن تفسيرا لحركة الكواكب في تقدمهاوتباعدها، وتفسيرا عن اختلاف مطالع  القسي (جمع قوس) المتساوية في كتابه:المدخل الكبير إلى علم النجوم ، وقد  ناقش كذلك في كتابه هذا لأول مرةنظرية ابن الهيثم في تكوين النجوم ، وبين  أنه اعتمد على فروض بطليموس التيترجمها ثابت بن قرة ، وناقشها أيضا في  كتابه الآخر: سر العالمين ، ووضعطرائق لتعيين أول محرم وأول السنة الهجرية،  وبعض المسائل في علم التواريخ.وقد بين أبو جعفر الخازن في هذا الكتاب رأيه  في شكل العالم وهو يختلف عندهعن الشكل الذي يقوم على الفلك الخارج المركز،  وفلك التدوير وتتساوى فيهأبعاد الأرض عن الشمس مع اختلاف الحركة فتصير -  لذلك - ناحيتا الشمالوالجنوب متكافئتين في الحر والبرد، ودرس التسيير وآلته.  ووضعأبو  جعفر الخازن شرحا لبعض آلات الرصد الفلكية ومن أهمها آلة قياس ارتفاعالشمس.  وابتكر حلقة محيطها 13 قدما ثماني أذرع، وهذه الحلقة أصغر منالحلقة التي  استخدمها السابقون عليه. وحقق بواسطة هذه الحلقة انحراف دائرةالبروج وكان  ذلك بمساعدة طائفة من العلماء، وقد تحدث عنها في كت ابه:الآلات العجيبة  الرصدية .  ومن أهمإنجازات أبي جعفر  الخازن في علم الرياضيات: أنه ممن حل المعادلاتالتكعيبية حلا هندسيا بواسطة  قطوع المخروط وسبق بذلك بيكر وديكارت. فيكتابه: شكل القطوع ، ودرس في  الحساب مسائل العدد. وأوجد أبو جعفر الخازنحلا لمسألة تعرض لها أرشميدس  بواسطة معادلة تكعيبية. وكتب في حسابالمثلثات ، وحل بعض المسائل الخاصة  بحساب المتوازيات.    ولأبي جعفر الخازن كتب في الفلك هي: الآلات العجيبة الرصدية أو آلات الرصد العجيبة ، السماء والأرض ، زيج الصفائح . 
ومن أهم كتبه التي تحدث فيها عن شكل الكون وتركيبه هي: المدخل الكبير  إلىعلم النجوم ، و الأبعاد والأجرام . وقد شرح أبو جعفر الخازن كتاب  تفسيرالمجسطي . 
وله في الرياضيات رسالة واحدة هي: الحساب عن المسائل العددية. وكذلك لهشرح  واحد للمقالة العاشرة من كتاب الأصول لإقليدس الخاصة بالقسمة. أعتقد أن رجل كهذا يستحق التقدير وأن نقرأ عنه وعن إنجازاته وأن نحاول أن نستفيد منها وان نكمل ما بدأه_

----------


## البوب شريف

_ابو بكر الرازى ابو الطب             كان "أبو بكر محمد          بن زكريا  الرازي" عالما موسوعيا من طراز فريد، وقد برز في جميع فروع          العلوم؛ فكتب  في الطب والفلسفة والكيمياء والرياضيات وعلم الأخلاق          والميتافيزيقا  والموسيقى وغيرها. فهو في الحقيقة          علامة عصره؛ حيث كانت مؤلفاته  العديدة مرجعًا للعلماء والدارسين خاصة في          الطب، وظلت تلك المؤلفات  تدرَّس في جامعات أوروبا على مدى قرون طويلة.  الرازي          والقراءة ولد أبو بكر          الرازي بالري نحو سنة 250هـ =  864م، وعُرِفَ منذ نعومة أظفاره بحب العلم؛          فاتجه منذ وقت مبكر إلى تعلم  الموسيقى والرياضيات والفلسفة، ولما بلغ          الثلاثين من عمره اتجه إلى  دراسة الطب والكيمياء، فبلغ فيهما شأوًا عظيما،          ولم يكن يفارق القراءة  والبحث والنسخ، وإن جل وقته موزع بين القراءة والبحث          في إجراء التجارب  أو الكتابة والتصنيف. وكان حريصًا على          القراءة مواظبًا عليها خاصة  في المساء، فكان يضع سراجه في مشكاة على حائط          يواجهه، وينام في فراشه  على ظهره ممسكًا بالكتاب حتى إذا ما غلبه النعاس          وهو يقرأ سقط الكتاب  على وجهه فأيقظه ليواصل القراءة من جديد. الرازي العالم          الإنسان وعرف الرازي          بذكائه الشديد وذاكرته العجيبة، فكان يحفظ كل ما يقرأ أو يسمع حتى اشتهر          بذلك بين أقرانه وتلاميذه. ولم يكن الرازي          منصرفًا إلى العلم كلية زاهدًا  في الدنيا، كما لم تجعله شهرته متهافتًا          عليها مقبلا على لذاتها، وإنما  كان يتسم بقدر كبير من الاعتدال، ويروي أنه          قد اشتغل .          وقد اشتهر الرازي          بالكرم والسخاء، وكان  بارا بأصدقائه ومعارفه عطوفا على الفقراء والمحتاجين،          وبخاصة المرضى،  فكان ينفق عليهم من ماله، ويجري لهم الرواتب والجرايات حيث          كان غنيا  واسع الثراء، وقد امتلك بعض الجواري وأمهر الطاهيات.           وقد كانت شهرة          الرازي نقمة عليه؛ فقد أثارت  عليه غيرة حساده، ***ط أعدائه، فاتهمه في دينه          كل من خالفهم، ورموه  بالكفر ووصفوه بالزندقة، ونسبوا إليه آراء خبيثة          وأقوالا سخيفة، وهي  دعاوى باطلة، وافتراءات ظالمة، وللرازي نفسه من          المصنفات ما يفند تلك  الدعاوى، ويبطل تلك الأباطيل، ومن كتبه في ذلك كتاب          في أن للعالم خالقا  حكيما، وكتاب أن للإنسان خالقا متقنا حكيما، وغيرهما من          المؤلفات.          وقد بلغت مؤلفات          الرازي 146 مصنفا: منها  116 كتابا، و30 رسالة، وظل طوال حياته بين القراءة          والتصنيف، حتى قيل  إنه إنما فقد بصره من كثرة القراءة، ومن إجراء التجارب          الكيميائية في  المعمل.  الرازي          طبيب العرب الأول يعد أبو بكر          الرازي أعظم علماء المسلمين في  الطب من ناحية الأصالة في البحث، والخصوبة          في التأليف، فقد ألف كتبًا  قيمة في الطب، وقد أحدث بعضها أثرًا كبيرا في          تقدمه، وفي طرق المداواة  والعلاج وتشخيص الأمراض.          وقد امتازت مؤلفات          الرازي بالموسوعية  والشمول، بما تجمعه من علوم اليونان والهنود بالإضافة          إلى أبحاثه  المبتكرة وآرائه وملاحظاته التي تدل على النضج والنبوغ، كما          تمتاز  بالأمانة العلمية الشديدة؛ إذ إنه ينسب كل شيء نقله إلى قائله،          ويرجعه  إلى مصدره.          ويأتي الرازي في          المرتبة الثانية بعد ابن  سيناء في الطب، وقد صرف جل وقته على دراسة الطب،          وممارسته بعد أن ضعف  بصره نتيجة عكوفه على إجراء التجارب الكيميائية          العديدة في معمله.          وكان الرازي ذكيا          فطنا رءوفا بالمرضى  مجتهدا في علاجهم وفي برئهم بكل وجه يقدر عليه، مواظبا          على النظر في  غوامض صناعة الطب، والكشف عن حقائقها وأسرارها، حتى أطلق عليه          "أبو الطب  العربي".  ويعد الرازي من          الرواد الأوائل للطب ليس بين  العلماء المسلمين فحسب، وإنما في التراث          العالمي والإنساني بصفة عامة،  ومن أبرز جوانب ريادة الرازي وأستاذيته          وتفرده في الكثير من الجوانب: ·                                    أنه يعد مبتكر          خيوط الجراحة المعروفة بالقصاب ·                                    أول من صنع مراهم          الزئبق ·                                    قدم شرحا مفصلا          لأمراض الأطفال والنساء والولادة والأمراض التناسلية وجراحة العيون          وأمراضها. ·                                    كان  من رواد البحث          التجريبي في العلوم الطبية، وقد قام بنفسه ببعض التجارب  على الحيوانات          كالقرود، فكان يعطيها الدواء، ويلاحظ تأثيره فيها، فإذا  نجح طبقه على          الإنسان. ·                                    عني بتاريخ المريض          وتسجيل تطورات المرض؛ حتى يتمكن من ملاحظة الحالة، وتقديم العلاج الصحيح          له. ·                                    كان  من دعاة          العلاج بالدواء المفرد (طب الأعشاب والغذاء)، وعدم اللجوء إلى  الدواء          المركب إلا في الضرورة، وفي ذلك يقول: "مهما قدرت أن تعالج بدواء  مفرد، فلا          تعالج بدواء مركب". ·                                    كان يستفيد من          دلالات تحليل الدم والبول والنبض لتشخيص المرض. ·                                    استخدم طرقًا          مختلفة في علاج أنواع الأمراض. ·                                    اهتم  بالنواحي          النفسية للمريض، ورفع معنوياته ومحاولة إزالة مخاوفه من خلال  استخدام          الأساليب النفسية المعروفة حتى يشفى، فيقول في ذلك: "ينبغي  للطبيب أن يوهم          المريض أبدا بالصحة ويرجيه بها، وإن كان غير واثق بذلك،  فمزاج الجسم تابع          لأخلاق النفس". كما اشتهر          الرازي في مجال الطب الإكلينيكي،  وكان واسع الأفق في هذا المجال، فقد فرق          بشكل واضح بين الجدري والحصبة،  وكان أول من وصف هذين المرضين وصفا دقيقا          مميزا بالعلاجات الصحيحة. وقد ذاعت شهرته          في عصره حتى وصف بأنه جالينوس العرب، وقيل عنه: "كان الطب متفرقا فجمعه          الرازي؟". ولقيت بعض كتبه          الطبية رواجا كبيرا وشهرة  عظيمة، وانتقلت نظرياته العلمية إلى أوروبا، وقد          ترجم العديد من كتبه  إلى اللغات الأوروبية، واعتمدت عليها جامعات أوروبا،          وظلت مرجعها الأول  في الطب حتى القرن السابع عشر مثل كتابه الحاوي في علم          التداوي والذي  ترجم إلى اللاتينية وطبع لأول مرة في بريشيا في شمال إيطاليا          عام 891هـ =  1486م، وهو أضخم كتاب طبع بعد اختراع المطبعة مباشرة، ثم أعيد          طبعه  مرارًا في البندقية في القرن 10هـ = 16م، وقسم كتاب الحاوي في الطبعة           اللاتينية إلى خمسة وعشرين مجلدا. وتتضح في هذا          المؤلف الضخم مهارة الرازي في الطب، وتتجلى دقة ملاحظاته وغزارة علمه وقوة          استنتاجه. وكتابه "الجدري          والحصبة" أعيدت طباعته أربع مرات بين عامي 903هـ = 1498م، و1283هـ = 1866م. أما كتابه          "المنصوري" فقد طبع لأول مرة في  "ميلانو" عام (886هـ = 1481م)، وأعيد طبعه          مرات عديدة، وترجمت أجزاء منه  إلى الفرنسية والألمانية. وظلت تلك          المؤلفات من المراجع الأساسية لدراسة  الطب في أوربا حتى القرن (11هـ =          17م)، ولا تزال جامعة "برنستون"  الأمريكية تحتفظ بكتب الرازي في قاعة من          أفخم قاعاتها، أطلق عليها اسمه  اعترافًا بفضله ومآثره على علم الطب في          العالم أجمع.  مؤلفاته          الطبية          للرازي العديد من المؤلفات الطبية التي كان  لها أكبر الأثر في الارتقاء          بهذا العلم وتطويره، وكانت له إنجازات عديدة  فيه، ومن أبرز تلك المصنفات: ·                                    الحاوي في علم          التداوي. ·                                    الجدري والحصبة. ·                                    المنصوري في          التشريح. ·                                    الكافي في الطب. ·                                    من لا يحضره          الطبيب. ·                                    الحصى في الكلى          والمثانة. ·                                    علل المفاصل          والنقرس وعرق النسا. ·                                    منافع الأغذية. ·                                    دفع مضار الأغذية. ·                                    سر الطب. ·                                    المدخل إلى الطب. ·                                    القولنج (الشلل).  جهوده في          الطبيعيات:          كان الرازي عالمًا          طبيعيًا مجدًا، يعتمد  على البحث والاستقراء والتجربة والمشاهدة العلمية،          بالإضافة إلى الرؤية  العقلية والبصيرة الواعية وسعة الأفق.          فقد كتب الرازي          عدة مؤلفات في "الهيولي" –  المادة – وتوصل منذ وقت مبكر إلى أن المادة          تتركب من أجزاء صغيرة، تنقسم  بدورها إلى أجزاء دقيقة، تنتهي إلى أجزاء غاية          في الدقة لا تقبل  التجزئة، وهو ما يطلق عليه اليوم "الذرات".          ويقول الرازي: "إن          تركيب الأجسام من تلك  الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ، وسينتهي تفريق تركيب أجسام          العالم – في آخر  العالم – إلى تلك الأجزاء بعينها، وهذه هي الهَيُولَى          المطلقة".          ويفرق الرازي بين          الزمان المطلق والزمان  المحدود، فالأول هو الأبد السرمدي، الذي لا أول له          ولا نهاية، وهو ما  عبر عنه بالدهر، أما الزمان بمعناه المحدود فهو الذي          يقدر بحركة الأفلاك  ودوران الشمس والكواكب، وما ينتج عنه من تعاقب الليل          والنهار والفصول  والأعوام.          ويقول الرازي: "إن          الدهر هو عدد الأشياء  الدائمة، والزمان هو عدد الأشياء الأمانية، وهذان          العددان يعدان الأشياء  فقط، أعني الحياة والحركة. فإن كل عادّ إما أن يعد          جزءًا بعد جزء، وإما  أن يعد الكل معًا".          فالعدد – عنده –          اثنان فقط:          أحدهما: يعد          الأشياء الدائمة الروحانية، وهو الدهر.          والآخر: يعد          الأشياء الجزئية الواقعة تحت الزمان، وهو عدد حركات الفلك.          كذلك يميز          "الرازي" بين نوعين من المكان:          - مكان مطلق:          كالوعاء الذي يجمع أجسامًا. - مكان مضاف:          وهو مضاف إلى المتمكن (الجسم الذي يشغل مكانًا)، فإن لم يكن المتمكن لم يكن          مكان.          وكان "الرازي" من          أوائل الذين نادوا بكروية الأرض، وقال: إنها تفوق حجم القمر، وتقل كثيرًا          عن حجم الشمس.          كما توصل إلى          طريقة جديدة للتمييز بين  المعادن عن طريق تعيين الثقل النوعي، وذلك من خلال          تعيين ثقل حجم معين  من المادة منسوبًا إلى نفس الحجم من الماء.          واستطاع بذلك          التمييز بين معدني الذهب والفضلة بهذه الخاصية الطبيعية.          ولعل أهم إنجازات          "الرازي" في مجال  الطبيعيات، هو نقضه لنظرية الإبصار التي ظلت سائدة طوال          القرون التي  سبقته، والتي انتقلت إلى المسلمين عن الإغريق، وهي نظرية          "إقليدس"  القائلة بأن الإبصار يحدث نتيجة خروج شعاع من العين إلى الجسم          المرئي،  وقرر أن الإبصار يتم بخروج شعاع ضوئي من الجسم المرئي إلى العين،          وهو ما  أكده العلم الحديث بعد ذلك، وهو في ذلك أسبق من "ابن الهيثم" بعدة           قرون.  مصنفات          "الرازي" في الطبيعيات:          وقد ترك "الرازي" العديد من المؤلفات الرائدة في الطبيعيات، من أبرزها: ·                                    كيفيات الإبصار. ·                                    شروط النظر. ·                                    علة جذب حجر          المغناطيس للحديد. ·                                    الهيولى الكبير          (المادة) ·                                    الهيولى المطلقة          والجزئية. ·                                    الخلاء والملاء          (الزمان والمكان). ·                                    هيئة العالم. ·                                    سبب وقوف الأرض          وسط الفلك. ·                                    سبب تحرك الفلك          على استدارة.  الرازي          عالم الكيمياء          يعد "الرازي" من          رواد علم الكيمياء، وقد  أمضى شطرًا طويلاً من حياته في دراسة العلم، من          خلال الممارسة العملية  والتجريبية، وله فيه مؤلفات قيمة، حتى عده كثير من          العلماء مؤسس  الكيمياء الحديثة.          وقد اهتم "الرازي"          بعلم الكيمياء؛ لأنه  العلم الوحيد الذي يمكن الحصول على حقائق من خلال          التجارب التي يجريها،  وتقوده إلى استنتاج القوانين، ولكنه ما لبث أن ترك          هذا المجال، بعد أن  ضعف بصره، وتحول إلى دراسة الطب وممارسته وهو في نحو          الأربعين من عمره.          وكان "الرازي"          متبحرًا في ذلك العلم، واسع  الاطلاع فيه، فلم يقف عند حد الاطلاع على إنتاج          علماء اليونان والفرس  والهنود فحسب، وإنما أضاف إلى ذلك ما وصل إليه بخبرته          وممارسته وتجاربه  ومشاهداته. وقد حضَّر زيت          الزاج أو الزاج الأخضر (حامض الكبريتيك) والكحول بتقطير المواد النشوية          والسكرية المتخمرة. كما عني          "الرازي" بوصف المواد التي يجري عليها  التجارب، والأدوات والآلات التي          يستعملها، ثم طريقة العمل، كما وصف  كثيرًا من الأجهزة العلمية التي كانت          معروفة في عصره. ومن الطريف أنه          ربط الطب بالكيمياء، فكان ينسب  الشفاء بفعل الأدوية التي يصفها الطبيب، إلى          التفاعلات الكيميائية التي  تتم في الجسم. ويعد "الرازي"          من تلاميذ "جابر بن حيان"  العالم الكيميائي المعروف، وقد استطاع "الرازي"          أن يطور كيمياء "جابر"  وينظمها ويزيد عليها بما ابتكره من نظريات كثيرة          ومشاهدات عديدة.  مؤلفات          "الرازي" في الكيمياء          تعد مصنفات          "الرازي" في الكيمياء علامة  بارزة على طريق هذا العلم العريق؛ إذ تحوي          الكثير من مشاهداته وملاحظاته  وتجاربه واستنتاجاته، ومن تلك المؤلفات: ·                                    سر الأسرار. ·                                    التدبير. ·                                    الإكسير. ·                                    شرق الصناعة. ·                                    نكت الرموز. ·                                    الترتيب. ·                                    رسالة الخاصة. ·                                    الحجر الأصفر. ·                                    الرد على الكندي          في رده على الصناعة.  الرازي          الفيلسوف المغبون          كما كان "الرازي"          فيلسوفًا معروفًا، وله  اهتمام بالعلوم العقلية، وكان يدعو العلماء وخاصة          الأطباء إلى الأخذ من  العلوم الطبيعية ودراسة العلوم الفلسفية والقوانين          المنطقية، ويرى أن  إغفال تلك العلوم يزري بالعلماء. واختلف "الرازي"          مع المشائين المسلمين في  إمكان التوفيق بين الفلسفة والدين، وتأثر بآراء          "سقراط"، واتبع "أرسطو"  في الكثير من أفكاره وآرائه. كما رد في          كتاباته على بعض متكلمي المعتزلة  مثل "الجاحظ" و"أبي قاسم البلخي"، وكثير          ممن حاولوا إدخال البراهين  العلمية في الدين. وبالرغم من          الاتجاه العلمي للرازي والنزعة  القلية له والتي تحكم أسلوب تفكيره ونظره          إلى حقائق الأمور ومشاهدات  العلوم، فإنه رفض إقحام تلك النزعة على أمور          الدين؛ لأن العقل البشري  يقصر عن أمور كثيرة في الكون، ومن الخطأ تحكيمه          مطلقًا في أمور الدين،  وقد أثار ذلك حفيظة الكثير من العلماء ضده حتى رموه          بالكفر واتهموه في  دينه، حسدًا منهم وغيرة بعدما بلغ مكانة لدى العامة          والخاصة.  ومن          أبرز مؤلفاته في المجال: ·                                    المدخل إلى          المنطق. ·                                    المدخل التعليمي. ·                                    المدخل البرهاني. ·                                    الانتقام والتحرير          على المعتزلة.  وتوفي "الرازي"          عن عمر بلغ نحو ستين عامًا في (5 من شعبان 311هـ= 19 من نوفمبر 923م)._

----------


## البوب شريف

_الدكتور أحمد زويل   ولد الدكتور أحمد زويل في  مدينة دمنهور بجمهورية مصر العربية في السادس والعشرون من فبراير عام 1946,  وبدأ تعليمه الأولي بمدينة دمنهور ثم انتقل مع الأسرة الي مدينة دسوق مقر  عمل والده حيث أكمل تعليمه حتي المرحلة الثانوية ثم التحق بكلية العلوم  جامعة الاسكندرية عام‏1963‏ وحصل علي بكالوريوس العلوم قسم الكيمياء  عام‏1967‏ بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف وكان يقيم أثناء سنوات الدراسة  الجامعية بمنزل خاله المرحوم علي ربيع حماد بالعنوان ‏8 ‏ش‏10‏   بمنشية إفلاقة .بدمنهور ثم حصل بعد ذلك علي شهادة الماجستير من جامعة الأسكندرية وبدأ  الدكتور أحمد زويل مستقبله العملي كمتدرب في شركة "شل" في مدينة الأسكندرية  عام 1966 واستكمل دراساته العليا .بعد ذلك في الولايات المتحدة حيث حصل  علي شهادة الدكتوراه عام 1974 من جامعة بنسلفانيا 
وبعد شهادة الدكتوراه, انتقل الدكتور زويل الي جامعة بيركلي بولاية  كاليفورنيا وانضم لفريق الأبحاث هناك. وفي عام 1976 .عين زويل في كلية  كالتك كمساعد أستاذ للفيزياء الكيميائية وكان في ذلك الوقت في سن الثلاثين 
وفي عام 1982 نجح في تولي منصب أستاذا للكيمياء وفي عام 1990 تم تكريمه  بالحصول علي منصب الأستاذ الأول للكيمياء .في معهد لينوس بولينج 
وفي سن الثانية والخمسين فاز الدكتور أحمد زويل بجائزة بنيامين فرانكلين  بعد اكتشافه العلمي المذهل المعروف بإسم "ثانية الفيمتو" أو "Femto-Second"  وهي أصغر وحدة زمنية في الثانية, ولقد تسلم جائزته في إحتفال كبير حضره  1500 مدعو من أشهر العلماء والشخصيات العامة مثل الرئيسان الاسبقان  للولايات المتحدة الامريكية جيمي كارتر وجيرالد فورد .وغيرهم 
وفي عام 1991 تم ترشيح الدكتور أحمد زويل لجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء وبذلك  يكون أول عالم عربي مسلم يفوز بتلك الجائزة في الكيمياء منذ أن فاز بها  الدكتور نجيب محفوظ عام 1988 في الأدب والرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في  السلام عام .1978
وللدكتور أحمد زويل أربعة أبناء وهو متزوج من "ديما زويل" وهي تعمل طبيبة  في مجال الصحة العامة, وهو يعيش حاليا في .سان مارينو بولاية كاليفورنيا .
ويشغل الدكتور أحمد زويل عدة مناصب وهي الأستاذ الاول للكيمياء ف معهد  لينوس بولينج وأستاذا للفيزياء في معهد .كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا ومدير معمل  العلوم الذرية 
وأبحاث الدكتور زويل حاليا تهدف الي تطوير استخدامات أشعة الليزر للإستفادة  منها في علم الكيمياء والأحياء, أما في مجال الفيمتو الذي تم تطويره مع  فريق العمل بجامعة كالتك فإن هدفهم الرئيسي حاليا هو استخدام تكنولوجيا  الفيمتو في تصوير .العمليات الكيميائية وفي المجالات المتعلقة بها في  الفيزياء والأحياء
أهمية الفيمتو
ان الفرع الجديد في العلم وهو ثانية الفيمتو تم إكتشافه عام 1988 بعد  العديد من الابحاث والتجارب التي أجريت في معامل الأبحاث بجامعة كالتك  بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية, وهذا الاكتشاف المذهل سيتم إستخدامه بكثرةفي  العديد من المجالات مثل .الطب, الاليكترونيات, علوم الفضاء, الكيمياء,  الفيزياء وغيرها 
إن إسهام دكتور زويل بهذا الاكتشاف المذهل يستحق ان ينال عنه جائزة نوبل  للكيمياء لأنه مكننا لأول مرة أن نلاحظ بالتصوير البطئ ما يحدث خلال أي  تفاعل الكيميائي وبذلك نستطيع أن نشرح العديد من المعادلات والصيغ  الكيميائية الصعبة .التي لم نفهمها من قبل مثل معادلة فانت هوف التي نال  عنها جائزة نوبل 
إن ثانية الفيمتو تستخدم حاليا في مختلف أنحاء العالم لفهم ميكانيكية  التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث عند إذابة أي من الموادالكيميائية المختلفة  في السوائل أو لتطوير أنواع جديدة من المواد الصناعية لإستخدامها في  الاليكترونيات كما تستخدم في .مجالات البحث الخاصة بدراسة الأنظمة  البيولوجية المختلفة 
إن معرفة ميكانيكية التفاعلات الكيميائية تساعدنا أيضا علي التحكم فيها حيث  ان بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية التي نقوم بها لإنتاج مادة معينة قد ينتج  عنها بعض التفاعلات الاخري الغير مرغوب فيها والتي يجب ان يتبعها عمليات  التنظيف والفصل .لإستخراج المادة المطلوبة فقط ولكن إذا أمكننا التحكم في  التفاعلات الكيميائية سنستطيع أن تجنب هذه التفاعلات الغير مطلوبة 
إن كيمياء الفيمتو قد غيرت نظرتنا للتفاعلات الكيميائية فبإستخدام ثانية  الفيمتو نستطيع ان نري تحركات الذرات كما تخيلناها .قبل ذلك بإستخدام  كاميرا خاصة فائقة السرعة 
ويستخدم العلماء حول العالم الآن ثانية الفيمتو في دراسة وتحليل العديد من  المواد الكيميائية بمختلف أشكالها السائلة والصلبة والغازية وتفاعلاتها مع  بعضها البعض وتطبيقاتها تغطي العديد من المجالات بدءا من دراسة العوامل  المساعدة في التفاعلات الكيميائية وكيف يتم تصميم المكونات الاليكترونية  للجزيئات ووصولا الي أدق العمليات المتعلقة بالحياة مثل الطب وكيفية  .تطويره في المستقبل  
إن المزيد من البحث والدراسة في هذا المجال سيساعد علي إكتشاف فوائد اخري  له وعلي التفسير الدقيق لجميع المفاهيم .الهامة في الكيمياء مثل الإتحاد  والإنفصال بين المواد الكيميائية وغيرها من المفاهيم الهامة الاخري 
إن استخدام الكاميرا الفائقة السرعة التي استخدمها الدكتور أحمد زويل يجعل  مشاهدة التفاعلات الكيميائية أثناء حدوثها ممكنا .كما يستطيع المتفرج ان  يشاهد مشهد الإعادة للكرة في المباراة بالتصوير البطئ 
وهذه التقنية تساعدنا أيضا علي تفسير أسباب حدوث بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية  وأسباب عدم حدوث بعضها كما يمكننا تفسير .سبب تأثر تلك التفاعلات من حيث  سرعتها ونتائجها بالحرارة
الجوائز التي حصل عليها الدكتور زويل 
لمع نجم الدكتور زويل المصري-الامريكي مؤخرا وأصبح محط الأنظار لجميع الناس  في مصر والولايات المتحدة الامريكية .بسبب إنجازاته العلمية الكبيرة  وحصوله علي العديد من الجوائز العلمية العالمية 
ففي سن الرابعة والاربعين إختارت مؤسسة كاليفونيا للعلوم والتكنولوجيا  الدكتورأحمد زويل ليكون الأستاذ الأول للكيمياء في معهد لينوس بولينج, وقد  قال الدكتور أحمد زويل انه شرف كبير أن أحصل علي هذا اللقب لأنني أشعر ان  بولينج هو أعظم .كيميائي في القرن العشرون وأن إنجازاته كان لها كبير الأثر  في عملي وفي عمل كل كيميائي في العالم 
أما في عام 1995 فقد تسلم العالم الكبير الدكتور أحمد زويل وسام الاستحقاق  من الدرجة الأولي من الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك تقديرا لدوره الحيوي في إثراء  العلم في العالم وفي عام 1998 تم إصدار أول طابع بريدي يحمل صورة الدكتور  أحمد .زويل في مصر كما انه نال شهادات فخرية من الجامعة الأمريكية في  القاهرة 
وفي سن الثانية والخمسين حصل الدكتور زويل علي جائزة بنيامين فرانكلين  لإنجازاته وإسهاماته العلمية لخدمة العلم والعلوم, وقد فاز بهذه الجائزة  العظيمة عن إكتشافه الاخير لثانية الفيمتو وهي أصغر وحدة زمنية في الثانية  الواحدة, وقد أقيم إحتفال كبير في الثلاثون من إبريل عام 1999 في مدينة  فيلاديلفيا الأمريكية وتابع المصريون في كل مكان في العالم هذا الإحتفال  .ليشاهدوا تسلم العالم المصري الدكتور أحمد زويل لأسمي جائزة علمية يمكن ان  تقدم لعالم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
والدكتور أحمد زويل عضوا في للأكاديمية القومية الامريكية للعلوم  والتكنولوجيا وأكاديمية العالم الثالث للعلوم وعضوا في الأكاديمية  الامريكية للعلوم والفنون والأكاديمية الأوروبية للعلوم والفنون والعلوم  الانسانية, كما انه يحمل العديد من الشهادات والجوائز الفخرية مثل زمالة  مؤسسة الفريد سلون, جائزة الكساندر فون هامبولدت لصغار العلماء في الولايات  المتحدة وجائزة .الملك فيصل الدولية 
كما نجح الدكتور زيل خلال حياته العملية في حصد العديد من الجوائز  والميداليات مثل جائزة ويلش عام 1997, جائزة .ليوناردو دافينشي للإمتياز  عام 1995, جائزة وولف عام 1992 وجائزة هربرت برويدا الهيئة الامريكية  للفيزياء عام 1995 
.ومن أهم الجوائز العالمية التي حصل عليها ميدالية الأكاديمية الملكية الهولندية للعلوم والفنون 
والدكتور أحمد زويل يحمل أيضا العديد من الشهادات الفخرية من جامعة  أوكسفوردالبريطانية وجامعة كاثوليك البلجيكية وجامعة .بنسلفانيا في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وجامعة لوزان السويسرية وجامعة سوينبرن  الاسترالية
جائزة نوبل 
فاز الدكتور أحمد زويل بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 1999 لإنجازاته  العلمية الهائلة في دراسة وتصوير ذرات الموادالمختلفة .خلال تفاعلاتها  الكيميائية, وقد قامت الأكاديمية الكندية الملكية للعلوم بإعلان فوزه بهذه  الجائزة 
وجاء سبب فوزه بالجائزة الذي أعلنته الأكاديمية كما يلي 
."لدراساته لحالات الانتقال والتحول للتفاعلات الكيميائية باستخدام ثانية الفيمتو المطيافية" 
كما قالت الاكاديمية ان جائزة نوبل للكيمياء هذا العام ستهدي الي الدكتور  أحمد زويل لإنجازاته الرائدة في التفاعلات الكيميائية الاساسية باستخدام  ومضات اشعة الليزر القصيرة في وقت حدوث التفاعلات, وأن إسهامات الدكتور  أحمد زويل قد أحدثت ثورة في الكيمياء والعلوم التي تتعلق بها لأن هذا  الإنجاز الهائل يمكننا من فهم وشرح وتوقع العديد من التفاعلات الهامة التي  لم .يكن من الممكن قبل ذلك ملاحظتها 
كما أضافت الأكاديمية أن عمل الدكتور أحمد زويل في أواخر عام 1980 أدي الي  ميلاد كيمياء الفيمتو "FemtoChemistry" وهي إستخدام كاميرات خاصة فائقة  السرعة لملاحظة التفاعلات الكيميائية بسرعة ثانية الفيمتو .وهي أقل وحدة  زمنية في الثانية الواحدة 
وأضافت أيضا اننا قد وصلنا الي نهاية الطريق , وأنه لا يوجد تفاعلات  كيميائية تحدث بسرعة أكثر من سرعة ثانية الفيمتو, .ونحن الآن نستطيع أن نري  التحركات للذرات الفردية كما نتخيلها, فلم تعد تلك الذرات غير مرئية لنا 
ولقد حصل الدكتور أحمد زويل من قبل علي جائزة عن انجازاته في مجال الكيمياء  الفيزيائية من معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا .في باسادينا عام 1990 
وتبلغ قيمة الجائزة حوالي 960 الف دولار وسيتسلمها الدكتور أحمد زويل في  العاشر من ديسمبر المقبل, وهو اليوم الذي .يوافق الذكري السنوية لوفاة  الفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت ومؤسس جائشزة نوبل 
مبارك يهنئ زويل علي فوزه بجائزة نوبل 
أرسل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك برقية تهنئة للعالم المصري الدكتور أحمد زويل  علي إنجازه العظيم وفوزه بجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 1999, وقد عبر  الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك عن فخره وسعادته بأن أحد أبناء مصر يم تكريمه من  المجتمع .العالمي وتمني للدكتور أحمد زويل مزيدا من التقدم والانجازات
وقد أستقبل الدكتور أحمد زويل بحفاوة بالغة عند زيارته لمدينة دمنهور مسقط  رأسه, وقد أطلق أسمه علي العديد من .المؤسسات الضخمة بها تكريما له علي  إنجازاته العلمية وعرفانه بالجميل لوطنه الأم مصر_

----------


## البوب شريف

_الشيخ الفاضل محمد حسان  
*سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته :    
  الاسم : محمد إبراهيم إبراهيم حسان 
اسم الشهرة : محمد حسان 
الميلاد : 8 / 4 / 1962 
ولد في قرية دموه مركز دكرنس / الدقهلية 
المؤهل : بكالوريوس إعلام – جامعة القاهرة 
عمل مدرساً لمادتي الحديث ومناهج المحدثين في كليتي الشريعة وأصول الدين بجامعة الإمام / محمد بن سعود.   تلقى العلم على يد : -    1 – الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز 
2 – الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن العثيمين 
3 – الشيخ عبد الله بن الجبرين
  4- الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد   ترجمة الشيخ: 
هو العالم الجليل فضيلة الشيخ: محمد بن إبراهيم بن إبراهيم بن حسان المعروف بـ "محمد حسان"  
ولد فضيلة الشيخ: محمد حسان عام 1962 فى قرية "دموه" مركز دكرنس بمحافظة  الدقهليه فى بيت متواضع عرف عنه التدين والصلاح ، تولى تربيته جده لأمه  الذي توسم فيه من الذكاء وقوة الذاكرة ما يؤهله لحفظ كتاب الله ،فألحقه  بكتَاب القريه وهو فى الرابعة من عمره ، فما ان بلغ الثامنة إلا وكان الله  قد من عليه بحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً على يد الشيخ: مصباح محمد عوض رحمه  الله ، الذى الزمه بحفظ متن أبى شجاع فى الفقة الشافعى و بعض متون العقيدة.  
لاحظ جده قوة حفظة الشديدة فألزمة بحفظ كتاب رياض الصالحين, و أنهى حفظه فى  الثانية عشر من العمر, ثم حفظ الأجرومية و درس على يد الشيخ مصباح التحفة  الثنية, فعشق اللغة العربية و الشعر من صغرة. 
بدأ بالتدريس فى الجامع الكبير فى القرية و هو فى الثالثة عشر من العمر بكتابى فقة السنة و رياض الصالحين. 
ثم كلف من جده لإمه أن يخطب الجمعة و كانت أول خطبة فى قرية ميت مجاهد  بجانب قرية دموه و هو فى الثالثة عشر من العمر و كانت خطبة رقراقة عن الموت  و تأثر المصلين للخطبة تأثرا شديدا, و حاذ على إعجاب جميع المصلين و دعاه  شيخ المسجد للخطابة فى الجمعة المقبلة. 
و من هذا الوقت لم يترك الشيخ خطبة الجمعة إلا نادرا لمرض أو لسفر. 
التحق الشيخ بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة وانتفع ببعض المواد إنتفاعا كبيرا  فى الدعوة مثل (مادة تحليل المضمون) و (مادة كيفية مخاطبة الجماهير). 
و كان فى هذا الوقت يواظب على الدروس الشرعية على يد كثير من شيوخ الأزهر و خاصة فى الفقة و التفسير. 
و لم ينقطع الشيخ عن خطبة الجمعة و لا التدريس, و كان له درس أسبوعى فى المدينة الجامعية.
و فى أجازة الصيف الأولى من الجامعة سافر الشيخ إلى الأردن لمحدث الشام و  مجدد القرن أبو عبد الرحمن الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله, وكان مازال فى  الثامنة عشر من عمره و حضر بعض اللقائات القليلة للشيخ الألبانى, وعمل فى  هذه الفترة إمام وخطيب لمسجد بالقرب من مدينة سحاب. 
بعد فترة الجامعة إلتحق الشيخ بمعهد الدراسات الإسلامية بالقاهرة, و قدر  الله الا تكتمل دراسته فى المعهد بسبب فترة التجنيد الإلزامى, والتحق فى  الجيش بالتوجية المعنوى وبدأ فى إلقاء الدروس و الخطب فى الجيش. 
بعد فترة التجنيد ظل الشيخ فى مدينة السويس يدرس فى المساجد و يلقى الخطب, و التف حوله أهل السويس, و ذاع صيته فى المدينة. 
سافر الشيخ إلى الرياض و كان يصلى فى مسجد الراجحى بمنطقة الربوة و تعلم الحكمة و تربى على يد الشيخ أبو صالح سليمان الراجحى. 
و ذهب الشيخ محمد حسان مع الشيخ صفوت نور الدين للقاء سماحة الشيخ العلامة  عبد العزيز بن باز, و بدأ فى تلقى العلم على يد الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز و  بدأ فى المرحلة الحقيقية لطلب العلم الشرعى على يد عالم الزمان و إمام أهل  السنة فى عصره عبد العزيز بن باز, و عكف على طلب العلم و جالس الشيخ سنين  ينهل من علمه فسمع منه كثير من الشروح مثل شرح فتح البارى و النونية و  الطحاوية و الواسطية و فى الفقة و أصوله و كثير من الشروح. 
و انهى الشيخ محمد حسان الطحاوية كاملة على يد الشيخ بن جبرين, و درس عليه كثير من الشروح فى الفقة و أصوله, و التفسير و العقيدة. 
ثم جلس بين يد الشيخ عبد القادر شيبة الحمد و أنهى شرح كتاب بلوغ المرام. 
بعد فترة حافلة من طلب العلم كلفة الشيخ سليمان الراجحى بالإنتقال الى  مسجده بالقصيم, و فى إفتتاح أحدى المشروعات و بحضور أكابر العلماء فى  المملكة كلف الشيخ سليمان الشيخ محمد بالخطابة أمام كم كبير من أكابر  العلماء, و قام بعد الخطبة الشيخ عبد الله بن منيع بتكليف من الشيوخ  الإجلاء بمنح الشيخ محمد حسان شهادة الدكتوراه. 
جلس الشيخ محمد حسان فى فترة القصيم بين يدى الفقية الأصولي العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين –رحمه الله-. 
ثم كلف الشيخ محمد حسان بالتدريس فى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية  فرع القصيم كليتى الشريعة و أصول الدين, بتزكية من العلامة محمد بن صالح  العثيمين, بتدريس مادة الحديث و مادة مناهج المحدثين و مادة تخريج و طرق  الحديث. 
ويوجد لفضيلة الشيخ محمد حسان عشرات الكتب ومئات الاشرطه فى شتى فروع العلم  ، ولم يتوقف نشاطه على تأليف الكتب والقاء المحاضرات والخطب إنما تعداه  الى زيارة الكثير من دول العالم محاضراً وداعياً وخطيباً ، هذا بالإضافه  لمشاركته فى عشرات المؤتمرات الدولية والمحلية المهتمة بالإسلام والمسلمين،  نذكر منها المؤتمر الذى عقد بمدينة نيويورك الامريكيه والذى اشهر فيه 75  شخصاً إسلامهم بمجرد ان انتهى الشيخ محمد حسان من القاء كلمته.  
الأن الشيخ محمد حسان متفرغ للدعوة و له درس أسبوعى فى مسجد مجمع التوحيد بقرية دموه بالمنصورة. 
و يقوم بالتدريس فى معاهد إعداد الدعاة فى المنصورة – ورئيس مجلس إدارة مجمع آهل السنه.
و يدرس مواد:
-مادة العقيدة بمعهد إعداد الدعاة بالمنصورة.
-"منهاج المحدثين ، تخريج أحاديث ، شرح حديث جبريل".
- و السيرة النبوية 
نسأل الله أن يبارك فى عمره و علمه و يزيده من فضله و يجازيه خير الجزاء فى الدنيا و الأخرة.  مصنفاتة: 1- حقيقة التوحيد 
2- خواطر على طريق الدعوة 
3- قواعد المجتمع المسلم 
4- الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر 
5- الثبات حتى الممات 
6- أئمة الهدي ومصابح الدجى 
7- جبريل يسأل والنبي يجيب 
8- مسائل مهمة بين المنهجية والحركية 
 و له مئات الدروس و السلاسل العلمية و الخطب, و موجود بعض منها على مواقع طريق الإسلام و الشبكة الإسلامية و نداء الإيمان._

----------


## البوب شريف

_الاديب نجيب محفوظ سيرة الأديب :-    ولد في 11 ديسمبر 1911   حصل على ليسانس الآداب قسم الفلسفة عام 1934   أمضى طفولته في حي الجمالية حيث ولد، ثم انتقل إلى العباسية والحسين  والغورية، وهي أحياء القاهرة القديمة التي أثارت اهتمامه في أعماله الأدبية  وفي حايته الخاصة.   حصل على إجازة في الفلسفة عام 1934 وأثناء إعداده لرسالة الماجستير "  وقع فريسة لصراع حاد" بين متابعة دراسة الفلسفة وميله إلى الأدب الذي نمى  في السنوات الأخيرة لتخصصه بعد قراءة العقاد وطه حسين.   تقلد منذ عام 1959حتى إحالته على المعاش عام 1971 عدة مناصب حيث عمل  مديراً للرقابة على المصنفات الفنية ثم مديراً لمؤسسة دعم السينما ورئيساً  لمجلس إدارتها ثم رئيساً لمؤسسة السينما ثم مستشاراً لوزير الثقافة لشئون  السينما   بدأ كتابة القصة القصيرة عام 1936 . وانصرف إلى العمل الأدبي بصورة شبه دائمة بعد التحاقه في الوظيفة العامة.   عمل في عدد من الوظائف الرسمية، ونشر رواياته الأولى عن التاريخ  الفرعوني. ولكن موهبته ستتجلى في ثلاثيته الشهيرة ( بين القصرين، وقصر  الشوق، والسكرية) التي انتهى من كتابتها عام 1952 ولم يتسن له نشرها قبل  العام 1956 نظرا لضخامة حجمها.   نقل نجيب محفوظ في أعماله حياة  الطبقة المتوسطة في أحياء القاهرة، فعبر عن همومها وأحلامها ، وعكس قلقها  وتوجساتها حيال القضايا المصيرية. كما صور حياة الأسرة المصرية في علاقاتها  الداخلية وامتداد هذه العلاقات في المجتمع.   ولكن هذه الأعمال التي اتسمت بالواقعية الحية لم تلبث أن اتخذت طابعا  رمزيا كما في رواياته " أولاد حارتنا" و "الحرافيش" و "رحلة ابن فطومة".   بين عامي 1952 و 1959 كتب عددا من السيناريوهات للسينما. ولم تكن هذه  السيناريوهات تتصل بأعماله الروائية التي سيتحول عدد منها إلى الشاشة في  فترة متأخرة.   ومن هذه الأعمال " بداية ونهاية" و " الثلاثية" و " ثرثرة فوق النيل" و" اللص والكلاب" و " الطريق ".   صدر له ما يقارب الخمسين مؤلفا من الروايات والمجموعات القصصية.   ترجمت معظم أعماله الي 33 لغة في العالم .  أعمال الأديب :-  مصر القديمة (ترجمة) (1932)   همس الجنون (مجموعة قصصية) (1938)   عبث الأقدار (رواية تاريخية ) (1939)  دوبيس (رواية تاريخية ) (1943)   كفاح طيبة (رواية تاريخية ) (1944)   القاهرة الجديدة (رواية) (1945)   خان الخليلى (رواية) (1946)   زقاق المدق (رواية) (1947)   السراب (رواية) (1948)   بداية ونهاية (رواية) (1949)   بين القصرين (رواية) (1956)   السكرية (رواية) (1957)   قصر الشوق (رواية) (1957)   اللص و الكلاب (رواية) (1961)   السمان و الخريف (رواية) (1962)   دنيا الله (مجموعة قصصية) (1962)   الطريق (رواية) (1964)   الشحاذ (رواية) (1965)   بيت سئ السمعة (مجموعة قصصية) (1965)   ثرثرة فوق النيل (رواية) (1966)   أولاد حارتنا (رواية) (1967)   ميرامار (رواية) (1967)   تحت المظلة (مجموعة قصصية) (1969)   خمارة القط الاسود (مجموعة قصصية) (1969)   حكاية بلا بداية ولا نهاية (مجموعة قصصية) (1971)   شهر العسل (مجموعة قصصية) (1971)   المرايا (رواية) (1972)   الحب تحت المطر (رواية) (1973)   الجريمة (مجموعة قصصية) (1973)   الكرنك (رواية) (1974)   حكايات حارتنا (رواية) (1975)   قلب الليل (رواية) (1975)   حضرة المحترم (رواية) (1975)   ملحمة الحرافيش (رواية) (1977)   الشيطان يعظ (مجموعة قصصية) (1979)   الحب فوق هضبة الهرم (مجموعة قصصية) (1979)   عصر الحب (رواية) (1980)   أفراح القبة (رواية) (1981)   الباقى من الزمن ساعة (رواية) (1982)   ليالى ألف ليلة (رواية) (1982)   رأيت فيما يري النائم (مجموعة قصصية) (1982)   رحلات ابن فطومة (رواية) (1983)   أمام العرش (حوار بين الحكام) (رواية) (1983)   التنظيم السرى (مجموعة قصصية) (1984)   العائش فى الحقيقة (رواية) (1985)   يوم مقتل الزعيم (رواية) (1985)   حديث الصباح و المساء (رواية) (1987)   صباح الورد (مجموعة قصصية) (1987)   قشتمر (رواية) (1988)   الفجر الكاذب (مجموعة قصصية) (1988)   عجائب الأقدار: ميسرة (التبسيطات) (1989)   أمام العرش : مبسطة وميسرة (التبسيطات) (1990)   كفاح طيبة: مبسطة و ميسرة (التبسيطات) (1990)   كفاح أحمس: مبسطة و ميسرة (التبسيطات) (1990)   أصداء السيرة الذاتية (مجموعة قصصية) (1995)   القرار الأخير (مجموعة قصصية) (1996)   وطنى مصر (رواية) (1997)   صدى النسيان (مجموعة قصصية) (1999)   فتوة العطوف (مجموعة قصصية) (2001)   أحلام فترة النقاهة (مجموعة قصصية) (2004)   اعمال الأديب التي نفذت كأفلام :-  الوحش (1954)   فتوات الحسينية (1954)   درب المهابيل (1955)   بين السماء والأرض (1959)   بداية ونهاية (1960)   اللص والكلاب (1962)   زقاق المدق (1963)   الطريق (1964)   بين القصرين (1964)   القاهرة30 (1966)   خان الخليلى (1966)   السمان والخريف (1967)   قصر الشوق (1967)   ثلاث قصص (1968)   ميرامار (1969)   السراب (1970)   الاختيار (1971)   ثرثرة فوق النيل (1971)   صور ممنوعة (1972)   السكرية (1973)   الشحات (1973)   الحب تحت المطر (1975)   الكرنك (1975)   المذنبون (1976)   المجرم (1978)   الشريدة (1980)   الشيطان يعظ (1981)   أهل القمة (1981)   فتوات بولاق (1980)   وكالة البلح (1982)   الخادمة (1984)   أيوب (1984)   المطارد (1985)   دنيا الله (1985)   شهد الملكة (1985)   التوت والنبوت (1986)   الحب فوق هضبة الهرم (1986)   عصر الحب (1986)   الحرافيش (1986)   الجوع (1986)   وصمة عار (1986)   أصدقاء الشيطان (1988)   قلب الليل (1989)   ليل وخونة (1990)   نور العيون (1991)   سماره الأمير (1992)   جائزة نوبل وماذا كُتب في موقعه :- سيداتى، سادتى فى البدء أشكر الأكاديمية السويدية ولجنة نوبل التابعة لها على التفاتها  الكريم الاجتهادى المثابر الطويل وأرجو أن تتقبلوا بسعة صدر حديثى إليكم  بلغة غير معروفة لدى الكثيرين منكم، ولكنها هى الفائز الحقيقى بالجائزة،  فمن الواجب أن تسبح أنغامها فى واحتكم الحضارية لأول مرة. وإنى كبير الأمل  ألا تكون المرة الأخيرة، وأن يسعد الأدباء من قومى بالجلوس بكل جدارة بين  أدبائكم العالميين ا لذين نشروا أريج البهجة والحكمة فى دنيانا المليئة  بالشجن     سادتى  .أخبرنى مندوب جريدة أجنبية فى القاهرة بأن لحظة إعلان اسمى مقرونا  بالجائزة ساد الصمت وتساءل كثيرون عمن أكون ـ فاسمحوا لى أن أقدم لكم نفسى  بالموضوعية التى تتيحها الطبيعة البشرية. أنا ابن حضارتين تزوجتا فى عصرمن  عصور التاريخ زواجا موفقا، أولاهما عمرها سبعة آلاف سنة وهى الحضارة  الفرعونية، وثانيتهما عمرها ألف وأربعمائة سنة وهى الحضارة الإسلامية.  ولعلى لست فى حاجة إلى تعريف بأى من الحضارتين لأحد منكم، وأنتم من أهل  الصفوة والعلم، ولكن لا بأس من التذكير ونحن فى مقام النجوى والتعارف  وعن الحضارة الفرعونية لن أتحدث عن الغزوات وبناء الإمبراطوريات فقد  أصبح ذلك من المفاخر البالية التى لا ترتاح لذكرها الضمائر الحديثة والحمد  لله. ولن أتحدث عن اهتدائها لأول مرة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى وكشفها عن فجر  الضمير البشرى. فلذلك مجال طويل فضلا عن أنه لا يوجد بينكم من لم يلم  بسيرة الملك النبى أخناتون. بل لن أتحدث عن انجازاتها فى الفن والأدب  ومعجزاتها الشهيرة الأهرام وأبو الهول والكرنك. فمن لم يسعده الحظ بمشاهدة  تلك الآثار فقد قرأ عنها وتأمل صورها. دعونى أقدمها ـ الحضارة الفرعونية ـ  بما يشبه القصة طالما أن الظروف الخاصة بى قضت بأن أكون قصاصا، فتفضلوا  بسماع هذه الواقعة التاريخية المسجلة. تقول أوراق البردى أن أحد الفراعنة  قد نما إليه أن علاقة آثمة نشأت بين بعض نساء الحريم وبعض رجال الحاشية.  وكان المتوقع أن يجهز على الجميع فلا يشذ فى تصرفه عن مناخ زمانه. ولكنه  دعا إلى حضرته نخبة من رجال القانون. وطالبهم بالتحقيق فيما نما إلى علمه،  وقال لهم إنه يريد الحقيقة ليحكم بالعدل. ذلك السلوك فى رأىى أعظم من بناء  إمبراطورية وتشييد الأهرامات وأدل على تفوق الحضارة من أى أبهة أو ثراء.  وقد زالت الإمبراطورية وأمست خبرا من أخبار الماضى. وسوف يتلاشى الأهرام  ذات يوم ولكن الحقيقة والعدل سيبقيان مادام فى البشرية عقل يتطلع أو ضمير  ينبض   وعن الحضارة الأسلامية فلن أحدثكم عن دعوتها إلى إقامة وحدة بشرية فى  رحاب الخالق تنهض على الحرية والمساواة والتسامح، ولا عن عظمة رسولها. فمن  مفكريكم من كرمه كأعظم رجل فى تاريخ البشرية. ولا عن فتوحاتها التى غرست  الآف المآذن الداعية للعبادة والتقوى والخير على امتداد أرض مترامية ما بين  مشارف الهند والصين وحدود فرنسا. ولا عن المآخاة التى تحققت فى حضنها بين  الأديان والعناصر فى تسامح لم تعرفه الانسانية من قبل ولا من بعد. ولكنى  سأقدمها فى موقف درامى ـ مؤثر ـ يلخص سمة من أبرز سماتها. ففى إحدى معاركها  الظافرة مع الدولة البيزنطية ردت الأسرى فى مقابل عدد من كتب الفلسفة  والطب والرياضة من التراث الإغريقى العتيد. وهى شهادة قيمة للروح الإنسانى  فى طموحه إلى العلم والمعرفة. رغم أن الطالب يعتنق دينا سماويا والمطلوب  ثمرة حضارة وثنية   قدر لى يا سادة أن أولد فى حضن هاتين الحضارتين. وأن أرضع لبانهما  واتغذى على أدابهما وفنونهما. ثم ارتويت من رحيق ثقافتكم الثرية الفاتنة.  ومن وحى ذلك كله بالإضافة إلى شجونى الخاصة ـ ندت عنى كلمات. أسعدها الحظ  باستحقاق تقدير أكاديميتكم الموقرة فتوجت اجتهادى بجائزة نوبل الكبرى.  فالشكر أقدمه لها باسمى وباسم البناة العظام الراحلين من مؤسسى الحضارتين   سادتى.. لعلكم تتساءلون: هذا الرجل القادم من العالم الثالث كيف وجــد من فـراغ البال ما أتاح له أن يكتب القصص   وهو تساؤل فى محله.. فأنا قادم من عالم ينوء تحت أثقال الديون حتى  ليهدده سدادها بالمجاعة أو ما يقاربها. يهلك منه أقوام فى أسيا من  الفيضانات. ويهلك آخرون فى أفريقيا من المجاعة. وهناك فى جنوب أفريقيا  ملايين المواطنين قضى عليهم بالنبذ والحرمان من أى من حقوق الانسان فى عصر  حقوق الإنسان وكأنهم غير معدودين من البشر. وفى الضفة وغزة أقوام ضائعون  رغم أنهم يعيشون فوق أرضهم وأرض آبائهم وأجدادهم وأجداد أجدادهم. هبوا  يطالبون بأول مطلب حققه الإنسان البدائى وهو أن يكون لهم موضع مناسب يعترف  لهم به. فكان جزاء هبتهم الباسلة النبيلة ـ رجالا ونساء وشبابا وأطفالا ـ  تكسيرا للعظام وقتلا بالرصاص وهدما للمنازل وتعذيبا فى السجون والمعتقلات.  ومن حولهم مائة وخمسون مليونا من العرب. يتابعون ما يحدث بغضب وأسى مما  يهدد المنطقة بكارثة إن لم تتداركها حكمة الراغبين فى السلام الشامل العادل    أجل كيف وجد الرجل القادم من العالم الثالث فراغ البال ليكتب قصصا؟ ولكن  من حسن الحظ أن الفن كريم عطوف. وكما أنه يعايش السعداء فأنه لا يتخلى عن  التعساء. ويهب كل فريق وسيلة مناسبة للتعبير عما يجيش به صدره   وفى هذه اللحظة الحاسمة من تاريخ الحضارة لا يعقل ولا يقبل أن نتلاشى  أنات البشر فى الفراغ. لا شك أن الإنسانية قد بلغت على الأقل سن الرشد.  وزماننا يبشر بالوفاق بين العمالقة ويتصدى العقل للقضاء على جميع عوامل  الفناء والخراب. وكما ينشط العلماء لتطهير البيئة من التلوث الصناعى فعل  المثقفين أن ينشطوا لتطهير البشرية من التلوث الأخلاقى. فمن حقنا وواجبنا  أن نطالب القادة الكبار فى دول الحضارة كما نطالب رجال اقتصادها بوثبة  حقيقية تضعهم فى بؤرة العصر. قديما كان كل قائد يعمل لخير أمته وحدها  معتبرا بقية الأمم خصوما أو مواقع للاستغلال. دونما أى اكتراث لقيمة غير  قىمة التفوق والمجد الذاتى. وفى سبيل ذلك أهدرت أخلاق ومبادئ وقيم. وبرزت  وسائل غير لائقة. وازهقت ارواح لا تحصى. فكان الكذب والمكر والغدر والقسوة  من آيات الفطنة، ودلائل العظمة. اليوم يجب أنت تتغير الرؤية من جذورها.  اليوم يجب أن تقاس عظمة القائد المتحضر بمقدار شمول نظرته وشعوره لمسئولية  نحو البشرية جميعا. وما العالم المتقدم والثالث إلا أسرة واحدة، يتحمل كل  إنسان مسئوليتة نحوها بنسبة ما حصل من علم وحكمة وحضارة. ولعلى لا أتجاوز  واجبى إذا قلت لهم باسم العالم الثالث: لا تكونوا متفرجين على مآسينا ولكن  عليكم أن تلعبوا فيها دورا نبيلا يناسب أقداركم. إنكم من موقع تفوقكم  مسئولون عن أى انحراف يصيب أى نبات أو حيوان فضلا عن الإنسان فى أى ركن من  أركان المعمورة. وقد ضقنا بالكلام وآن أوان العمل. آن الأوان لإلغاء عصر  قطاع الطرق والمرابين. نحن فى عصر القادة المسئولين عن الكرة الأرضية.  انقذوا المستبعدين فى الجنوب الإفريقى. انقذوا الجائعين فى إفريقيا. انقذوا  الفلسطينيين من الرصاص والعذاب بل انقذوا الإسرائيليين من تلويث تراثهم  الروحى العظيم. انقذوا المديونين من قوانين الاقتصاد الجامدة. والفتوا  أنظارهم إلى أن مسئوليتهم عن البشر يجب أن تقدم على التزامهم بقواعد علم  لعل الزمن قد تجاوزه   سادتى.. معذرة. أشعر بأنى كدرت شيئا من صفوكم ولكن ماذا تتوقعون من قادم من العالم الثالث. أليس أن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح؟   ثم أين تجد أنات البشر مكانا تتردد فيه إذا لم تجده فى واحتكم الحضارية  التى غرسها مؤسسها العظيم لخدمة العلم والأدب والقيم الإنسانية الرفيعة؟  وكما فعل ذات يوم برصد ثروته للخير والعلم طلبا للمغفرة فنحن ــ أبناء  العالم الثالث ــ نطالب القادرين المتحضرين باحتذاء مثاله واستيعاب سلوكه  ورؤيته   سادتى.. رغم كل ما يجرى حولنا فإننى ملتزم بالتفاؤل حتى النهاية. لا أقول مع  الفيلسوف كانت إن الخير سينتصر فى العالم الآخر. فإنه يحرز نصرا كل يوم. بل  لعل الشر أضعف مما نتصور بكثير. وأمامنا الدليل الذى لا يجحد. فلولا النصر  الغالب للخير ما استطاعت شراذم من البشر الهائمة على وجهها عرضة للوحوش  والحشرات والكوارث الطبيعية والأوبئة والخوف والأنانية. أقول لولا النصر  الغالب للخير ما استطاعت البشرية أن تنمو وتتكاثر وتكون الأمم وتكتشف وتبدع  وتخترع وتغزو الفضاء وتعلن حقوق الإنسان: غاية ما فى الأمر أن الشر عربيد  ذوصخب ومرتفع الصوت وأن الإنسان يتذكر ما يؤلمه أكثر مما يسره. وقد صدق  شاعرنا أبو العلاء عندما قال   إن حـــزنا ســاعـة المـــوت أضعاف سرور ساعة الميلاد سادتى  أكرر الشكر وأسألكم العفو  _

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*موضوع عملاق جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة*

----------

